# The Secret Scion



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

Ladies and gentlemen, I would like speech to be in "quotes," as well as some color that I can easily read.  Thoughts in _italics_, preferably in the same or similar color to your speech.  Everyone please put your name, gender, and race in the titles of your post.  

*People on the run*

*Bront* - *Melphina Delena*, Female Changling Rogue 1

*Rystil Arden* - *Rayni*, CG Female Elf Warlock 1

*lotuseater* - *Kazan Oleander* - N Male Half-Elf Spellthief 1

*D20Dazza* - *Bail* - NG Male Human Barbarian 1

*Erekose 13* - *Hxaptös Halcyrunne* - CN Male Human Cleric 1 of the Dragon Below

*Someone* - *Harolk Karrathen* - CN Male Human Fighter 1

~~~

Sharn was a city so big anything could be bought or sold, found or lost.  It was the latter that brought each of you here.  In a place of endless warrens, many hiding places, and thousands of others also attempting to keep a low profile, you thought you would be safe.  In seemed today, however, your luck was not in.  There had been footsteps behind you, a half-hidden glimpse of a face, and panic swelled through you.  They had found you!  You took off running, dashing through the lower streets of Sharn, desperately looking for someplace, anyplace, that could hide you.  There, up ahead!  A dark doorway, a quick place to hide.  You lunge into it, and immediately crack heads with something.  Somebody else is here!  No, several someones!  Who are they?


----------



## Someone (Jun 18, 2005)

*Harolk Karrnathen, male human fighter.*

Harolk feels safe in the crowded... streets? bridges? of Sharn, and decides to visit the upper city. It´s a long way from the low levels where he found a place to live, but he fancies a walk and he starts climbing. 

But there´s something wrong. A face that repeats too often. The feeling of being followed or watched. 

Harolk turns, but there´s nothing here. In fact, the crowd has dissapeared in this lonely part of the city. He laughs at his own concerns and thinks that he´s growing old. _"I must be careful, or I´ll become a moron as big as my father!"_

No, this is real. Harolk stops, and tinks they could be just thieves. Looking worriedly, he turns around, and hurries. 

Thieves? no. They wouldn´t act as strangely as they´re doing. If _they_ have found him, Harolk isn´t going to flee! everything will end here and now. Twin swords come out flashing, and he challenges the unseen enemies: "Come here! I´m not afraid of you" shouts to the empty street.

But when he´s turning slowly, a chill climbs his back like an ice snake. _Fool!_ says a disgusting voice in the back of his head. _Listen to me at least once in your life. Run like hell, or you´ll end there!"_ Normally, Harolk doesn´t listen to that voice, but this time definitely what it´s saying makes sense, and Harolk runs.

...

He slams the door shut and tuns. The inside´s relative darkness prevents him from realizing  the people there looking at him alarmed. Then he looks down and realizes that his swords are still hanging from his hands. "Oh!" pants, returning them to their scabbards. "I´m sorry. I´m... er... was... making some exercise."


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2005)

*Mel, Changing Rogue (Melphina Delena, Female Elven Princess)*

Mel noticed they were eying her strangely.  First she thought they were drunk.  Shouts of "Hey Princess, wanna dance?" from the bar were easy to ignore, but they kept coming, and more and more people moved closer to her.  She should have known better than to dress in her finery here.

Deciding that perhaps she should go elsewhere, she tried to quiely duck out.  But she wasn't alone.  "Come on baby, come to daddy" she heard the men lustily call.  How had he found her here?

She slipped through another ally, and ran.  She could hear footsteps behind her, and strange things being called out behind her.  She kept running, dodging in and out of allys, across bridges, down stairs, till she didn't know where she was herself.  She sees a doorway out of the corner of her eye, and rounds a full block till she gets to it and ducks in.

Catching her breath, she slowly starts to change her outfit.  Just about ready to undo her shirt when she hears a crash though another door.  She turns around, caught in an awkward position, only to find several someone's eyes darting between her and some out of breath man holding realy large swords.  



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> Then he looks down and realizes that his swords are still hanging from his hands. "Oh!" pants, returning them to their scabbards. "I´m sorry. I´m... er... was... making some exercise."



Blushing, she quickly fixes her shirt and says "Oh, um pardon me...." with as much class as she can salvage. _'Good thing I hand't changed yet.'_


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 19, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander - Male Half-Elf*

Kazan had not been in the city long, but he had spent every moment of it exploring.  He swore he would not let himself be ambushed again.  Having finally let his curiosity get the better of him, the half-elf had looked inside the package he had been employed to carry to Sharn.  He could not be sure of it's full range of powers, but he knew people were willing to kill him for it, and that was enough.  So he had been up and down the city planning an escape route and a hiding place should he come under attack again.

When the attack came, he was waiting for it.  In fact, he initiated it.  He saw the same two thugs from the first ambush, plus a couple others.  They were all watching him stroll down one of the busy thorughfares of upper Sharn.  He led them around several corners, to an isolated alley that dead-ended at a panther fountain.  When his pursuers turned the corner, Kazan shot one with his crossbow, kicked another to the ground, and quickly immersed himself in the crowd, making it impossible for them to follow.

But just in case, he followed the zig-zag of his preplanned escape route all the way to the lower reaches of the city, where the light of day never penetrated. He found the doorway that he had marked as his hiding place of last resort, and sure that no one had followed him this far, he calmly stepped inside, calculating all the while how long he should hole up here before he could safely return to the more hospitable upper city.

When he stepped inside, and heard the intake of breaths, his hand instantly went to his new dagger.  Before he could say a word, however, the door opened again, and a hulking brute of a human came barging in, two swords blazing.  He seemed as surprised to find others inside as Kazan himself.  "Oh!" he panted, returning the swords to their scabbards. "I´m sorry. I´m... er... was... making some exercise."  And then the door opened again, and a small women entered, and all eyes fell on her until she too realized she was not alone.  Blushing, she quickly fixed her shirt and said "Oh, um pardon me...." with as much class as she could salvage.

Kazan quickly gauged the situation, and he believed that he was safe.  None of the people in the room seemed particularly interested in him.  What he sensed more than anything was fear.  He wondered if they could sense his own fear as well.  In any case, he tried his best to calm his racing heart as he stepped forward and spoke up, "It seems all of us had the same idea in coming to this place at the same time.  But since the kitchen appears to be closed, could I suggest we head to the tavern around the corner and discuss how we might be able to help each other."  

He actually had no idea why all these people were here.  Nor did he care really.  But Kazan did want to get on the good side of the tall, strong, sword wielding human that entered behind him.  And he had been thinking for several days now that the best way to stay hidden was to find himself a group to blend in with.  His pursuers would be looking for a lone half-elf, not a member of a party.  Perhaps his ticket out of danger had finally arrived.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 19, 2005)

*Rayni, Lost Elven Girl*

"Oh, hello there!" A beautiful elven girl with long golden locks and amethyst-violet hair flashes a winning smile at the others in the room. There is something extraordinarily bewitching about her smile that makes all around her feel at ease in her presence, as if she were an intimate friend of many years, "So...I hope none of you is out to kill me today--you all look like such nice people that I hope we can just be friends instead!"


----------



## Someone (Jun 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "So...I hope none of you is out to kill me today--you all look like such nice people that I hope we can just be friends instead!"




"Friends and whatever else you want, sweety" says Harolk. He leans against the wall and tries his best smile, quickly forgetting everything else in the room and outside it. "And how´s that anyone would want to kill you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 19, 2005)

*Rayni, Accidental Assailant*

"I'm not sure you would understand...but it is not easy for me because I mistakenly caused serious injury to an important noble. It was so stupid of me...but...I didn't mean to," Rayni stops smiling momentarily, allowing a sad look to take over her face, but she smiles again quickly, "But anyway, that let me go off on this grand adventure of running desperately for my life! And look, I even get to see Sharn--its just as impressive as I thought it would be!"


----------



## Someone (Jun 19, 2005)

*Harolk, male human fighter.*

"Oh, yes I understand. Those nobles and important guys tend to be somewhat fragile, and blame on the nearest guy when they have an accident." says Harolk unconvincingly. "Look, seems that we have a lot in common. What´s your name, by the way? I´d call you babe, but I don´t know if that´s appropiate with hot elves""


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 19, 2005)

"My name is Araynia, but my friends call me Rayni.  I hope we can all be friends!"


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2005)

*Mel, Changing Rogue (Melphina Delena, Female Elven Princess)*

Mel ponders 'They are all running to.  Perhaps they can help me as well.'  She lets out a long sigh of relief.  "Oh, I'm so glad to hear that.  Not that you're running and all, that's just horable, but that you're not after me."  Mel becomes a bit tongue tied and teary eyed "My father wanted to do such horable things with me, and my mother and I couldn't deal with it anymore so she helped me escape and now I'm afraid that they're after me, and then the men in the bar started calling me princess and told me to come to daddy and I just ran and I ended up here!"  

Mel takes a few breaths to calm down, "Maybe, if we're all running, we can help each other."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 20, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian*

Standing forlornly in the corner is a young human, he's eyes dart nervously around the group, he quickly averts his gaze whenever someone meets his eyes. He seems very nervous and not at all comfortable with the fact that so many seem to have invaded his hiding place. He starts to edge his way towards the exit, casting furtive glances at the invaders, looking for any outward sign that they intend him physical harm.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 20, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander - Half-Elf Spellthief*

Kazan realizes that the big brute of a human has eyes only for the elf woman.  It might be something that he can take advantage of later, but for the moment, he will not be giving Kazan the time of day.  The half-elf does, however, notice another promising subject scuttling towards the door, trying to remain unnoticed.  This human is tall and just as strong, but younger by the looks of him.  Just the kind of friend Kazan needs.

"Wait a minute boy, don't run away just yet.  You look like you are worried about something coming after you.  Well, safety in numbers, that's what I always say.  Stick with us for a little while.  It's better than running the streets alone."  

As he speaks, Kazan moves closer to the door.  If anyone is going to make a run for it, it's going to be him.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2005)

*Hxaptös Halcyrunne, Cleric of the Dragon Below 1*

_Did you hear that?  That distinctive squishy sound, its THEM, I know it is!_ Hxaptös thought to the bulge on his arm.  He held cradled his upper arm knowing that the Voice did not appreciate it when he elbowed someone with that arm anymore.  He ran and ran, pushing his way through the crowd with his free elbow.  Ducking around a corner he nearly tripped over a barrel laying against the wall, tendrils of inky blackness trying to snare his leg.  He bolted directly across the market square away from the tentacles he had imagined. Spotting a dark doorway he darted inside, hoping that THEY did not lie in wait.*

*A short wiry human with wild long brown hair in a messy mop atop his head opened the door. His eyes are deep brown with a kind of wide eyed stare about them burst in. Slamming into the half-elf. "Wah!" he stammered knocking Kazan into the others. His eyes adjusting he notices only the taller human and the half elf in front of him, ignoring the women in the room for the moment. *

"Good good, you're not them.  Shh! or they'll find me." quite agitated the small human turned around ignoring those in the room to peak outside.  He looked momentarily to his left arm before saying. "I don't think THEY saw us come in here."


----------



## Someone (Jun 20, 2005)

*Harolk, male human fighter*

"Well, my name´s Harolk" says the warrior. "What if we go to a more comfortable place and continue talking? I mean" says turning to the other people in the room "I believe in coincidences, but this is ridiculous. Seems that there are people we won´t want to see, but they can´t be all out there."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 20, 2005)

*Bail Male Human Barbarian 1*



			
				lotuseater said:
			
		

> "Wait a minute boy, don't run away just yet.  You look like you are worried about something coming after you.  Well, safety in numbers, that's what I always say.  Stick with us for a little while.  It's better than running the streets alone."




The boy flinches as he is addressed, his wide, scared eyes darting from person to person, fear, confusion and anger are etched on his young, rugged features. As he reaches for the door it is pushed open and the boy is forced to quickly scurry back out of the way, dodging past the half elf who had so recently addressed him. A small smile creases his face as he watches the half-elf knocked back into the crowd before his mouth resets itself into a grimace. With the exit being blocked he moves back into the furthest corner of the room, fidgeting with the shaft of the wickedly pointed spear that he grips in his hand "Ghasll kell rekhikal" he barks as he stares sullenly around the room, every muscle taunt, quivering in anticipation, ready for trouble.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 20, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander - Half-Elf Spellthief*

Kazan regains his composure quickly, pulling his hand away from the dagger at his belt as soon as he realizes that the newest arrival also means no harm.  He makes a mental note to himself to pick a less popular hiding place next time.  

"As I said before, safety in numbers.  I suggest we take the good Harolk's advice, and find a place we can sit down.  Perhaps we'll find we have more in common than just a choice of hidden retreats."


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

*Mel, Changing Rogue (Melphina Delena, Female Elven Princess)*

_'This is incredable.  Something has brought us all togeather, I should find out more.'_

Mel smiles a warm and enchanting smile "I think you are right, there is safety in numbers, and for some reason I feel safer with the rest of you here than I did just a few moments ago."  She speaks to everyone, but specificly Harolk and Rayni since they have already introduced themselves when she says "My name is Melphina, pleasure to meet you.  Perhaps we should find a slightly cleaner place to talk."

Mel pulls her long blonde hair back into a pony tail and adjusts her clothes slightly (tucking here, pulling out there, tying up here, etc) so that they appear different enough to possibly throw off her former pursuers.  Her elven ears are now much more prominent.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2005)

*Hxaptös closed the door slowly, making sure nothing crept in beneath his notice. Turning his attention back to the assembled group, while holding his left arm he said, "Wait THEY are after all of you too?" If you thought he was agitated before, he slowly begins rocking back and forth his eyes thrown open even wider.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 20, 2005)

_Calm down before they think you're more mad than you are already,_ a snide little voice whispers in Hxaptös' head.  _THEY were looking for you *alone*.  These people are *cover*, granted to you as a gift.  *Use* it!_


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2005)

*Hxaptös' expression changes almost immediately.  He now appears a bit more calm (Bluff +1),  "I mean, they as in someone out on the other side of the door, er, introductions right, I am Hxaptös.  Were we all sitting down to discuss something?" the wild man says trying to do as the voice commands and appear calm and take control of the situation not that he is any good at that.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> _'This is incredable.  Something has brought us all togeather, I should find out more.'_
> 
> Mel smiles a warm and enchanting smile "I think you are right, there is safety in numbers, and for some reason I feel safer with the rest of you here than I did just a few moments ago."  She speaks to everyone, but specificly Harolk and Rayni since they have already introduced themselves when she says "My name is Melphina, pleasure to meet you.  Perhaps we should find a slightly cleaner place to talk."
> 
> Mel pulls her long blonde hair back into a pony tail and adjusts her clothes slightly (tucking here, pulling out there, tying up here, etc) so that they appear different enough to possibly throw off her former pursuers.  Her elven ears are now much more prominent.



 "Nice to meet you Melphina," Rayni replies warmly, "Always a pleasure to meet a fellow elf.  From where do you hail?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

*Mel, Changing Rogue (Melphina Delena, Female Elven Princess)*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Nice to meet you Melphina," Rayni replies warmly, "Always a pleasure to meet a fellow elf.  From where do you hail?"



"I'm from Valenar." Mel replies, relaxing a bit at Rayni's warmness.  "How about you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 20, 2005)

"Of Aerenal lately, but now I am homeless," Rayni admits, "Our sacred island has very specific rules about who is allowed to live there, seeing as there is a strict limit on space and a continually-growing number of inhabitants--what with the Undying Court and all."


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

"Space isn't an issue here, but who controls it is."  Mel replies. "My 'father' wants more and wanted to use me to try to gain more.  At first I thought it was by marrying me off, but when I found out it was more than that, my mother was displeased as well and helped me flee."  She sighs.  "Politics can be so complicated sometimes."

There is a bit of scorn and distaste in her voice when she uses the word 'father'.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 20, 2005)

"I'm so sorry for you that your family was unkind to you.  My parents were kind and loving, I guess, at least for Aereni...though a bit distant, and although they ultimately abandoned me to exile, I like to think it was because they were too politically impotent to protect me.  Politics, I agree, are the source of many problems..."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian 1*

The boy in the corner stands slowly and clears his throat "I am Bail" he states simply, his eyes turned down towards the floor, his hand gripping the shaft of his spear tighter "If you mean me harm I will kill you" he says as he lifts his eyes and looks at each person in turn. His face is scarred and his nose has been broken often, his eyes hold a deep hurt, his cheeks too young to have grown the beard of a man.


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2005)

"Bail, I think we're all running.  No one here means you any harm."  Mel flashes a bright and innocent smile, hoping to make Bail a bit more comfortable.  It is becoming a bit more obvious that Melphina is a younger elf, perhaps not quite an adult.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 21, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander - Half-Elf Spellthief*

"It appears that I'm the last to introduce myself.  My name is Arimart.  Don't worry Bail.  I think that we can all see you are not a man to be trifled with.  And this city has seen enough killing to last a thousand years."  He tries to give the youth a reassuring smile, but does not know if it can be seen in the dim light.   

"But if you will all follow me, I will treat you to a hot meal and eagerly listen to the stories of what brought each of you to this particular doorstep."

Kazan will swing open the door, careful not to be run over by anymore latecomers, and with a glance up and down the alley, will motion for the others to follow him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2005)

*Rayni doesn't know why, but she doesn't trust the half-elf.  The others seemed to be either honest or at least direct in their anxiety over being caught, but Arimart seems more calculating than anything and not as honest...in fact, he has repeatedly attempted to coax the group out of their hiding place into some place possibly more under his control.  But, Rayni being Rayni, she ignores this feeling and gives a bright and bewitching smile.*

"Sure, I always like meals!  Of course, I don't really have enough to afford splurging on a meal at a tavern or anything," her smile breaks as she pouts a bit, but then she smiles again, "I wouldn't ask anyone to pay for me or anything, and I imagine some of you may also be hard on your luck, so why don't we stay here for a while and split my last day of trail rations?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2005)

*Mel, Changing Rogue (Melphina Delena, Female Elven Princess)*

"Nah, trail rations are yucky.  Let's find a good place to eat.  I could go for some fresh fish."  Mel says.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 21, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander - Half-Elf Spellthief*

To Rayni, the half-elf gives a cheerful chuckle.  "If trail rations are what you like, I'll be happy to purchase some for you."  But to Mel, he responds a bit more pessimistically.  "However, I think it's been many years since any kind of breathing fish made it this far down into the city's depths.  But let's see what we can do."

OOC: Bonus points to whomever can figure out where _Arimart_ got his name.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2005)

*Bail Human boy (14) barbarian (1)*

Seeing the door open the young human makes a break for freedom. Racing past the milling group he hits the road running, or tries to, the slick surface of the rain-soaked road causing him to loose his footing and fall unceremoniously on his behind "Hekh Nar"  he growls looking up at his former 'room mates' his look daring them to laugh.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2005)

> "If trail rations are what you like, I'll be happy to purchase some for you."




"No, silly, I didn't say I like them--I just said I can't afford any food, and that's just what I have left."


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 21, 2005)

Kazan sees the boy slip and fall on his way out, but chooses not to say a word.  Better to let him keep what is left of his dignity.  But he is more sure than ever that he is just the fellow he's looking for.  Strong, young, and not too bright.  _Let's just hope he doesn't run off first chance he gets._

He instead turns and responds to Rayni with a polite bow.  "As you say."  He then moves over to Harolk.  In a confidential whisper, he says, "Did you hear that?  She doesn't have any coin.  If I were you, I'd offer to pay for her meal.  And buy her something sweet.  It's the perfect way to win over a woman's heart."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 21, 2005)

*As the last one in, Hxaptös is one of the first to exit.  He steps to the side of the doorway keeping his back to the wall and looking for any pursuers or tentacly nastiness.  When Bail comes flying out and lands on his rump, Hxaptös walks over to him and extends his right hand, his left keeping close to his chest.  He does so wordlessly to save the young man some face.  He then follows the others, staying off to one side so that he can keep an eye open.  He is ready to bolt at any moment.*


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2005)

*Mel, Changing Rogue (Melphina Delena, Female Elven Princess)*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No, silly, I didn't say I like them--I just said I can't afford any food, and that's just what I have left."



"You've been living on trail rations for how long?  Poor Rayni, I'd just die if I had to do that.  There's plenty of places 'round here where a girl down on her luck can grab a bite of something at least somewhat fresh.  Some of those guys there got awfly pushy after a while though."  Mel shrugs and tries to think of a good place to eat that she's not been to lately in the area.*

OOC: [Sblock]Local Knowledge +5

I did a doubletake when I saw Daz, wondering how he got 14 levels in boy [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 21, 2005)

Sharn is full of places to go, but one must be careful, particularly when on the run.  After thinking a bit, Mel recalls a place called the Toad's Pulpit, a few levels down and one tower over.  Fairly quiet, good food, and no one asks many questions.


----------



## Someone (Jun 21, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> "If I were you, I'd offer to pay for her meal.  And buy her something sweet.  It's the perfect way to win over a woman's heart."




"Do you mean with money, or with food?" wispers Harolk back. "Anyway, it´s not her heart what interests me, you know" *wink*wink*

"Don´t worry, I have plenty of money." says then aloud. "Gold isn´t a problem right now, so let´s look for a nice place."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "You've been living on trail rations for how long? Poor Rayni, I'd just die if I had to do that. There's plenty of places 'round here where a girl down on her luck can grab a bite of something at least somewhat fresh. Some of those guys there got awfly pushy after a while though." Mel shrugs and tries to think of a good place to eat that she's not been to lately in the area.*
> 
> OOC: [Sblock]Local Knowledge +5
> 
> I did a doubletake when I saw Daz, wondering how he got 14 levels in boy [/sblock]



"Sadly, it has been a necessity for me. Small towns where everyone knows everyone else would have gotten me caught for sure, and it is a long long way to run here from Aerenal," Rayni sighs but brightens immedaitely, "At least I got to see some neat and beautiful vistas on the way here though!"


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

"That's a shame Rayni, but at least you made the most of it.  Sharn is HUGE though, make the most of it."

Mel speaks up, "Hey, I know a place that should work.  It's called the Toad's Pulpit, a few levels down and a tower over.  I haven't been over that way in a while, and they had some decent food."

Mel whispers over to Rayni 



Spoiler



"I think I caught Harolk taking a gander at you.  I wonder if he think's you're cute."


 and giggles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2005)

"Oh, I know!  Sharn is so big--its wonderful!  That was my plan all along," Rayni admits, then in another whisper, in Elven 



Spoiler



"Maybe.  Perhaps he will be a good friend to have--he might help us pay for a meal at least."


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

"Oh, there are so many good restraunts to try here in Sharn.  I'll have to take you to them eventualy." Mel says.  She whispers in elven back 



Spoiler



"Maybe we can get Harolk to pay for it all to"


 giggling again.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian*

Seeing that no one is laughing at him Bail takes the hand of Kazan and is pulled to his feet "I give thanks" he mutters to his benefactor. His stomach growls as he hears the mention of food "I would break bread with you if you would have me" he says to Kazan.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2005)

"Sounds grand!" Rayni smiles and then replies in elven, 



Spoiler



"And even grander if its gratuit!


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Seeing that no one is laughing at him Bail takes the hand of Kazan and is pulled to his feet "I give thanks" he mutters to his benefactor. His stomach growls as he hears the mention of food "I would break bread with you if you would have me" he says to Kazan.



"Yes, please come, break bread.  Though I think this place serves better meat than bread."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2005)

"Err...meat..." Rayni's stomach turns a bit, "I don't really eat meat much...it reminds me too much of the death its preparation required...if only everyone could live forever, like the honoured ancestors of Aerenal..."


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 22, 2005)

Kazan falls in beside the boy as the elven girl leads the way forward.  "Of course you'll be joining us.  It looks as if we all could use a hearty meal, to help us regain our strength.  I've heard of this restaurant, and it's quite a fine establishment.  I think we'll all come away satisfied."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2005)

*Bail Human barbarian*

The boy grimaces "only just escaped"  he grunts, moving into the shadows of the building and furtively scanning the streets "meat still upsets the gut after being fed bread all my life, I have to take it slowly"


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 22, 2005)

"I'll make sure you get all the bread you'd like.  And this place might have some good stew or pie that will be more palatable to your stomach."  

Now that they are out in the light, and his new companions are worried about checking the streets for danger, Kazan takes the opportunity to more closely examine them, subtly of course.  He is particularly interested in trying to discern where they might be from, what weapons they carry, and if they seem to be hiding anything, either on their person, or their actual identity.


----------



## Someone (Jun 22, 2005)

Now Harolk starts thinking. _"Too much of a coincidence. And now they are all without a copper? Yeah, sure. Damned swindlers, they are a motley bunch, but had it well planned."_

"Actually" says "I think I left the purse at home. I´ll be lucky if I find a coin or two in one pocket."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2005)

"Don't worry about it," Rayni replies with a smile, "I still have my trail rations I could share with you if you need food."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Hxaptös walks along with the group quietly questioning whether this was such a good idea or not.  He doesn't really know them, and they while they are all in the same boat, is that a good thing.  Probably half the world is after this little gaggle of people if their stories can be trusted.  Glancing to his arm he thinks, _We should get out of here, THEY will find us if we keep together with this bunch.  Too many._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 22, 2005)

_What did I tell you?  THEY are looking for you alone.  Here you can disappear._ the voice whispers to Hxaptös.

As the group leaves their hiding place, they spot another group trotting in the other direction, a half-level below.  Close examination proves the group to be a half-dozen goblins hauling along a large, lumpy bag.  As the pass below you, you hear a faint, "Lemme go-" right before one of the goblins hits the bag with the hilt of his dagger.  The bag sags, and the goblins continue on, looking about warily.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

"I think we should follow them, that doesn't sound good" Mel says quietly to the rest of the group.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

"Oh dear--sounds like they are kidnapping someone!  Not good at all!  I still can't believe this city lets those stinky, evil little things run about like this...even if they do perform labour here."


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 23, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander - Half-Elf Spellthief*

Prior to the goblins going by:  

Kazan laments the loss of a free meal at the tall human's expense, but it will simply allow him to show his magnanimous side.  "Don't worry friends, I have enough to cover everyone's meal.  As I said, the cost will be worth it to hear your stories."

After he notices the goblins walk by carrying the speaking bundle:

When he sees the apparent kidnappers, Kazan quickens his step, hoping no one else will notice.  The last thing he wants is to get involved in some fool's rescue mission.  But when the elf girl Mel speaks up, he does his best to hide his disappointment.  _How to get out of this mess?_

Then he decides it might be just the opportunity he needs to prove his heroism.  If he could win over a couple of his new potential companions, they might become very useful in a pinch.  And Kazan has been in quite a few pinches lately.  And who knows who might be in that bag.  Dreams of reward money and grateful nobles begin dancing in his head.  Besides, those two human boulders could easily take on a group of goblins twice this size.  

In a whisper, he says, "You're right Mel.  We do need to help who's ever in that bag."  When he sees some doubts form on the faces around him, he continues, "Think if it had been one of us.  Wouldn't you want someone to go out of their way to help you.  Let's follow them and see what they are up to."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

"I agree," Rayni says, nodding unconditionally at the half-elf's words if not the man behind them, "Please, friends, let's save that poor person--OK?" she ask plaintively, beaming an irresistible smile at everyone.

(OOC: Diplomacy +13.  Not bad at all for level 1 )


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian*

"I will aid in whatever way I may, being held against ones will sickens me, but let us not wait let's have at them now, stinking slavers" Bail growls his voice think with hatred and undisguised loathing.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Mel calls out to the goblins "Hey, what do you big meanies think you're doing to that guy in the bag?"


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 23, 2005)

Kazan keeps his curses to himself when the elf woman calls out to the goblins.  Hasn't she heard of subtlety.  He immediately pulls out his newly acquired dagger, and moves into a position about ten feet behind them, preferring to stick to the shadows if that's possible.  He's doing his best to avoid their notice.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

_Oh dear_ Rayni thinks _That wasn't such a good idea_

*Rayni prepares a Lesser Orb of Electricity spell, proving to everyone that she is either a wizard or a sorcerer as the arcane energies course through her.*


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Mel walks closer to the goblins, hoping to buy time for her friends to find better positions and tries to distract the goblins.  "Yeah, you guys.  What are you doing to that poor guy in the bag?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2005)

Bail looks at the distance between this level and the level the goblins are on trying to judge whether he would survive a direct jump and if not what route would be the quickest to get him down to the cut throats.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2005)

Side view:

you guys
=================
5' drop

goblins
=================

Top view:

|.......|
|.......|/....../
|.Y.....|..G.../
|.......|...../
|.......|..../
|.......|.../

Y = you guys  G = Goblins

The goblins are in a rough circle, the bag in the middle.

Mel walks to the edge of the walkway and yells her question down to the goblins.  They look at each other, then at the one closest to the bag.  "None of your business.  Keep yer nose out of it unless you want it cut off!" he snarls.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

*Rayni is still ready to Lesser Orb of Electricity, preferably before anybody gets into melee with her chosen goblin.*

(OOC: Touch Attack +3 to hit for 1d6 damage.  Yay!)


----------



## Someone (Jun 23, 2005)

*Harolk, male human fighter*



			
				Rayni said:
			
		

> "Please, friends, let's save that poor person--OK?"




A total of 7 feet of steel come from their scabbards as Harolk steps ahead. "Don´t worry, honey, they aren´t going anywhere. Look, midgets" says aloud, turning to the goblins. "You´re already too short. It would be a shame to make you a head shorter. So, why don´t you do the intelligent thing and open that bag?"

[Intimidate +5, if applicable]


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

"I'd listen to him.  The last goblin he got mad at had to be cleaned up with a bucket." Mel says.

[Assist with the Intimidation if possable (Intimidate +6)]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

"Please," Rayni pleads plaintively, turning her brilliant smile on the goblins, as she asks gently, "Let your victim go while I can still control him!  I don't want to see anyone get smushed if I can help it.  I think we can all be friends instead."

(OOC: Rayni will be the good cop!  Diplomacy +13 again.)


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 23, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander - Half-Elf Spellthief*

Kazan crouches down five feet from the edge of the level, and about ten feet back from the rest of the group, closely measuring the party of goblins.  He's ready to spring into action if necessary.  He is looking closely to see if any of the goblins evinces any signs of spell use, and if so, he will target that goblin should any melee be about to take place.  

He has also taken note of Rayni's apparent spell use, a development that surprises him.  He will be sure to watch her more closely from now on.


OOC:  Thanks for the map.  I have a much better understanding of the layout, and I've edited my previous post accordingly.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian*

Bail looks at Rayni "Here hold this, I'll be right back" he says passing the spear to the Elf. He reaches over his shoulder and unslings the huge curved axe and stalks to the edge of the roadway, his every step dripping with menace, his eyes intent on the goblins with their struggling package. His breathing starts to quicken and become shallower, his muscles bunch and seem to writhe beneath his skin. In fact the young human seems to be somehow almost growing, throbbing with a rage. He screams in a voice strained with emotion "Leave whoever it is alone, and don't threaten my friends". His muscles bunching it looks obvious that the savage looking young man is about to leap amongst the goblins.

[sblock]Giving people one chance to react (post) before I'll be leaping into the thick of it in a rage (extra 5 rounds from extended rage) swinging lustily at any gob in my way and sobbing all the time (the memories of my slavery bubbling to the surface and tipping my emotions over the edge)[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> _What did I tell you?  THEY are looking for you alone.  Here you can disappear._ the voice whispers to Hxaptös.




_Alright alright in a group I can disappear.  But what the heck are they thinking now!  They are drawing attention to us! They are even crasier than I._ Hxaptös thinks to the Voice.  He stands ready, unwilling to say anything but he will help if this group is intent on doing something stupid.  If combat breaks out he will cast _lesser confusion_ on the goblin with the bag.  He does nothing to restrain Bail despite his reluctance to get involved.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> _Alright alright in a group I can disappear.  But what the heck are they thinking now!  They are drawing attention to us! They are even crazier than I._ Hxaptös thinks to the Voice.  He stands ready, unwilling to say anything but he will help if this group is intent on doing something stupid.  If combat breaks out he will cast _lesser confusion_ on the goblin with the bag.  He does nothing to restrain Bail despite his reluctance to get involved.*



_Exactly!  Would THEY expect you to get involved?  To draw attention to yourself?  No!  They expect you to hide, to be a scared little boy.  They don't expect you in the company of fighters, they will discount such ridiculous tales._ the voice snaps back.



> "Look, midgets," he says aloud, turning to the goblins. "You´re already too short. It would be a shame to make you a head shorter. So, why don´t you do the intelligent thing and open that bag?"





> "I'd listen to him. The last goblin he got mad at had to be cleaned up with a bucket." Mel says.



  The goblins look at each other, then back at the group.  One or two look concerned.  The others look unimpressed.  "You couldn't take my head even if I gave it to you with a ribbon on it.  Take a hike longshanks," the leader snarls.

Both sides are ready for conflict, and when it's clear that no compromise can be reached, the skywalks of Sharn erupt into violence.  Bail jumps down to the level below, axe raised up over his head, eyes bright with terrible rage.  The axe comes down upon the head of the closest goblin, and cleaves him in two lengthwise.  Blood spatters those around him as his companions move into action.  Mel fires an arrow from her bow, striking another goblin in the shoulder, while Kazan tries to leap out of hiding and take one of the two he has pegged for spellcasters by surprise.  His jump is off and his attack goes wide however, and his victim starts at his abrupt appearance.  

Harolk makes an impressive entrance by cleaving the goblin leader's head clean off his shoulders.  Rayni targets another un-armored goblin with her orb of lightning, catching him full in the chest.  The goblin in knocked off his feat and crumples to the ground.  Hxaptös' Voice makes a strange grumbling noise that explodes into a dark shadowy figure in the face of another untouched goblin foe.  Whatever he sees leaves him terrified, and he goes screaming off into the darkness.  The goblin Kazan tried to hit leaps back from him and fires a fiery dart at him, striking him in the shoulder.  The last one standing makes a token effort to avenge his leader's death by striking Harolk with a glancing blow.  Both then take off after the screaming one, running as fast as their little legs can carry them.

OOC
Initiative:
Bail - 19
Mel - 12 (higher Dex)
Kazan - 12
Harolk - 11 (higher Dex)
Rayni - 11
Hxaptös - 8
Goblins - 6

Bail jumps down in a rage and attacks, confirmed crit with a 22 for 26 points of damage, downing one goblin.  Mel grabs her shortbow and hits with a 20 for 1 point of damage.  Kazan jumps down and attacks one goblin spellcaster, misses with a 2.  Harolk jumps down, confirms a crit with an 18, deals 18 points of damage and downs another goblin.  Rayni hits one of the spellcaster goblins with a 16 touch attack for 6 points of damage, downing him.  Hxaptös' Voice casts _cause fear_ on the last goblin who fails his save and goes off screaming.  Goblin wizard backs off and _magic missiles_ Kazan for 2 points of damage, then runs.  Last goblin standing hits Harolk with a 20 for 2 points of damage, then runs.


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

Mel will drop down to let out the pour soul who was in the bag.  "It's all right now, the mean goblins are gone." She says to whoever was in the bag.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

*Rayni is very distressed about the goblins that were killed.  She knows her magic couldn't kill anyone, but the big muscular men have just killed two goblins, making her sad.  Rayni wishes nobody had to die.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2005)

The person in the bag proves to be a dwarven boy, nearly a young man, who bears a swirling dragonmark on his left cheek.  There's a nasty bruise on his temple, and he looks rumbled and flushed.  He gasped into the night air, and looked around at his rescuers with relief.

"Th-thank you!  Thank you so much!" he says in a deep voice, getting out of the bag and brushing himself off.  He looks around at the carnage of two goblin bodies in multiple pieces, and a third scorched and slumped.  He goes a bit green, then visibly exherts control over himself.  "They knocked me out and bundled me up when I was going home from the gaming hall... Oh, I'm Kerrik d'Kundarak.  I... I don't know how to thank you for helping me..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

"Don't worry about it," Rayni smiles down comfortingly to Kerrik, "You would have done the same for us, I'm sure.  I'm Rayni--nice to meet you Kerrik!"


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

"Yes, We're glad to help you.  I'm Melphina."  Mel notices the dragonmark.  "I'm supprised these goblins would mess with a House.  That seems pretty bold of them.  Any idea why the took you?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2005)

"I'm not exactly sure, but I think it had something to do with a ransom.  They talked about how much gold they would get.  I, ah, I'm the only one of my house that usually goes to Knucklebones.  They must have marked me there.  Or maybe it was for someone else, I don't really know!" Kerrik says, his brow furrowed.  He seemed pleased to be greeted so warmly, but was also shaken by what had happened to him.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 24, 2005)

"We shouldn't let those two get away, as they could bring more friends later," Kazan says to his new companions immediately after the fight ends with a goblin retreat, but he certainly doesn't make an effort to go after them himself.  Instead, he takes a look at his arm, bruised by the magical missiles, and gingerly stretches it out to see how injured it is.  

He will then quickly begin looking through the possessions of the slain goblins, looking for any signs of who they might be, or where they came for, as well as any valuables.  He also scans the streets to see if there is anyone watching and if there is a good hiding place to stash the bodies.  To the others, he says, "We should hurry, hide these bodies, and get out of here before the authorities, or there friends, arrive."

To the dwarf, he says, "We should all find a safe place away from prying eyes.  Perhaps you know a place where we can lay low for a few days, while we try to figure out who might be behind this kidnapping."

OOC: Search +4


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

"Don't be scared, Kerrik," Rayni suggests with a bright and comforting smile, coming down to talk to him up close and personal without having to awkwardly speak down from a distance at the higher level, "We won't let those nasty goblins hurt you.  You're safe now, with friends--you'll be my friend, right?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

Kazan said:
			
		

> "We should hurry, hide these bodies, and get out of here before the authorities, or there friends, arrive."




"Must we show such disrespect for the dead?  Can we not give them a proper burial of some sort--how is it done here in Sharn?"


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 24, 2005)

In elven, Kazan says to Rayni, "I agree that the violence here was both hasty and unnecessary.  But now that it's been done, there's little that we can do for these departed souls.  They will have to trust in the gods now.  And we must look after ourselves and the dwarf we just rescued.  It would not serve us well to allow him, and ourselves, to be captured by any reinforcements that may be on the way."


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I'm not exactly sure, but I think it had something to do with a ransom.  They talked about how much gold they would get.  I, ah, I'm the only one of my house that usually goes to Knucklebones.  They must have marked me there.  Or maybe it was for someone else, I don't really know!" Kerrik says, his brow furrowed.  He seemed pleased to be greeted so warmly, but was also shaken by what had happened to him.



"Perhaps we should escort you back to your house, just in case." Mel says.  "But we probably should be going.  No need to involve the guards."

Mel looks over at Arimart "Do we need to kill any more than we have to?"

Mel nods in agreement to Arimart's comments.  "He's right about the bodies, they'll be delt with properly by the guards."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> In elven, Kazan says to Rayni, "I agree that the violence here was both hasty and unnecessary.  But now that it's been done, there's little that we can do for these departed souls.  They will have to trust in the gods now.  And we must look after ourselves and the dwarf we just rescued.  It would not serve us well to allow him, and ourselves, to be captured by any reinforcements that may be on the way."



 *Rayni acquiesces, wilting a bit under the necessity of the half-elf's words.  She responds, in Elven:*



Spoiler



"I guess you're right...Its just so sad..."


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 24, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

Kazan responds, still in elven, "The saddest part is whatever caused them to turn down the path of evil is what led to their deaths.  You should not keep it on your conscience."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

*Rayni replies sadly, in Elven:*



Spoiler



I just wish nobody had to die...death and killing are just so awful...and evil is such a hard word to define, as nobody wants to think that she is the evil one, probably not even those goblins--we didn't know for sure that their bag didn't hold some wanted criminal when the others killed them...at least now we do know for sure that the goblins were kidnappers.



*Rayni shivers as she thinks about the killing and begins to cry a bit, then bites her lip and tries to stop, saying in Elven.*


Spoiler



I'm so worthless.  I can't even control my own emotions like all the other Aereni.  My mother used to say that I was special, but I can see now that I am just weak..."


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 24, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

In elven:  "Some might say it takes more strength to embrace your emotion."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

In elven: 



Spoiler



"Hmm....I guess so!"



*Rayni beams a bright smile at Arimart and gives him a quick hug.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2005)

Kazan's rifling of the bodies turns up the following:  The one Bail killed _was_ wearing studded leather armor, but since he was cut in half lengthwise, the armor is useless.  He bore a small light crossbow at his belt and a quiver of ten arrows.  He also had a small light mace, and a belt pouch that contained sixteen pieces of silver and fourteen of copper.  He also was wearing a small lead amulet that depicted a skull-like face.  

The leader, the one Harolk killed, was wearing green-dyed studded leather armor that's still in passable shape.  He also was wearing a fine golden collar with studs, decorated with dancing goblins.  He bore a short sword with a green leather-wrapped grip, as well as another small light crossbow with ten bolts.  His belt pouch contained twenty-two silver, fourteen copper, and five pieces of gold.  In addition, he had a scrap of parchment in his belt pouch, on which was written, "Southwind Core tower, level fifteen, Agate room."

The one Rayni felled, a spellcaster, has robes of blue and green cotton, now scorched over the chest.  He had a spell component pouch, a small, red leather spellbook with parchment pages, and a belt pouch with forty silver pieces.  A rat dashed out of his pocket when Kazan went to rifle the bodies, and disappeared into the shadows.  He also had a dagger with a smooth red stone in the pommel.  Upon investigating the spellbook (at a later point in time), Kazan finds it contains the spells _detect magic, flare, open/close, arcane mark, daze, magic missile, hold portal, alarm, sleep,_ and _reduce person_.  



			
				Rayni said:
			
		

> "Don't be scared, Kerrik," Rayni suggests with a bright and comforting smile, coming down to talk to him up close and personal without having to awkwardly speak down from a distance at the higher level, "We won't let those nasty goblins hurt you. You're safe now, with friends--you'll be my friend, right?"



  Kerrik gives Rayni a tremulous smile.  "Of course.  I could hardly be less to my rescuers!" he says with a hint of cheer.



> "Perhaps we should escort you back to your house, just in case." Mel says. "But we probably should be going. No need to involve the guards."



  "Actually, let's please do!  You rescued me, you have nothing to hide.  The guards will have one less mysterious thing to investigate, and they'll know you aren't hooligans," Kerrik says.  "Once we get the guards involved, they can take care of the bodies, and we can go to my uncle's house.  The least I can do is give you all a good meal and a soft bed for the night."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

"Good idea Kerrik!" Rayni replies with a bright smile, "Then the guards can give them a proper burial while at the same time serving as protection in case they come to attack again. Looks like it would be good for everyone!"


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 24, 2005)

Kazan deftly separates the coin into two piles.  The copper and silver he places on the ground with loud clanks for all to hear.  The five pieces of gold he quietly slips into his own pouch while no one is looking.  He makes a show of tossing over the weapons with a clatter, along with the gold collar, announcing quite loudly, "Does anyone want any of this gear?  And that necklace looks quite valuable." 

The amulet, and the spellbook--in which he hides the piece of parchment after committing the message to memory--he quietly hands to Bail, saying in a whisper only he can hear, "Please hold onto these.  They look important."  Then in a louder voice so that all can hear, he asks Bail to help him move the bodies out of the way, what with his shoulder and all having been injured in the fight.

It is at this point the dwarf suggests that they alert the guards.  Kazan would rather not involve the authorities, but he decides that it's probably hopeless to persuade the others to his course.  Besides, it might be a good chance to make some friends that can come in helpful later.  "If you think that is the proper course of action, then by all means, let's do so.  I was only concerned over your privacy.  Often a person in your position would rather have such matters kept away from prying eyes."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

"Maybe I can study the spellbook and learn some new tricks.  I've been meaning to pick up that Magic Missile spell that everybody in Aerenal says is so effective."


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Actually, let's please do!  You rescued me, you have nothing to hide.  The guards will have one less mysterious thing to investigate, and they'll know you aren't hooligans," Kerrik says.  "Once we get the guards involved, they can take care of the bodies, and we can go to my uncle's house.  The least I can do is give you all a good meal and a soft bed for the night."



"Perhaps your right, I just thought your house might not want this kidnapping known to the public, but I'm sure they can get the guards to keep this quiet."  She smiles.

She eyes Arimart carefully as he riffles through the goblins' belongings.  She will not mention anything if she does notice something.  "You find anything else interesting in there? Or just gear and little coin?  That dagger looks pretty, wonder why he had it?"


----------



## Someone (Jun 24, 2005)

*Harolk, male human fighter*

"And don´t come back!" shouts Harolk after the fleeing goblins, then inspects the cut in his thigh. 



			
				Rayni said:
			
		

> "You would have done the same for us, I'm sure. I'm Rayni--nice to meet you Kerrik!"




"Then you have a lot of things to learn, babe." snarls Harolk while cleaning the blood stained sword on the goblin wizard´s robes. He takes the leader´s collar, after inspecting it -after all, he killed him-.

When Kazan reads the piece of parchment, he comments to Kerrik "That´s where the goblins had to carry you, or maybe where they lived. Look, it´s all fine if you want to tell the guards and make sure the goblins end underground or legally turned into zombies, but myself I´d like to avoid the, er, paperwork."

"Though if you have in mind some kind of reward, I´m all for it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

Harolk said:
			
		

> or legally turned into zombies




"L..le...legally...turned into zombies?" Rayni stutters, looking horrified as she trembles in loathing, "Legally?  Bu...but...how could any place be so wretched as to allow such a thing?  Undead are abominations that fly in the face of the honoured deathless of the Undying Court, and they must be destroyed, never created!  Only twisted, sick, and evil people would ever do such a thing...all that negative energy, slowly sucking the life from us all..."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 24, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian*

Bail pulls himself together and wipes the tears from his face as the last of the goblins flee. He takes the proffered items from Kazan, shrugs and stuffs it all in his backpack. "You are safe" he says matter-of-factly to the former captive of the goblins. 

Slinging his axe to his back he turns to Rayni holding out his hand "Spear please. My thanks". 

Bail moves over to the goblin that he killed and kneels before it, head bowed and shaking he looks down at the bloodied mess "Kelek tek dharrk" he spits out before ripping the lead amulet from the body.

Standing the boy strides purposefully over to the freed dwarf "Now we take you home?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

*Still visibly upset about the zombie comment, Rayni nonetheless does not hesitate in giving Bail back his spear.*


----------



## Someone (Jun 24, 2005)

*Harolk, male human fighter*

"Then don´t go to Karrnath, if zombies upset you." answers Harolk. "Thinking twice, don´t ever go to Karrnath, it´s full of law-obssesed dorks and don´t like elves at all."

"Er, about what you said before... How do you manage to live forever in elfland, if you hate undead so much? -it´s not that I like them, by the way-"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

"The deathless are not undead," Rayni explains, "Undead use evil and every-hungry negative energy that seeks to feed on the souls of the living to keep themselves alive forever, but the deathless survive benignly by being bolstered by the faith and spirituality of the Aereni people."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2005)

Kerrik looks back and forth between the group as they debate the morality of undeath.  He quickly tries to interject a word in before it can go any further.  "Well, I doubt my uncle would make my kidnapping public, but he needs to know that someone was trying to harm the House.  Please, let's go, I know my uncle will reward you," Kerrik says.  Assuming the group goes along, Kerrik leads the group further up into the towers.  He stops the first guard he sees and rapidly explains the situation.  

"I was kidnapped, these brave citizens saved me, three goblins were slain during the rescue, they're down two levels..." is essentially what he says, deflecting attention away from the group.  With a few more minutes' worth of questions, a squad of guards goes trotting off to see the scene for themselves.  Kerrik assures the captain that the group will be staying at his uncle's house if they want to question them further.

Finally, very late at night, the group arrives at the home of Dargon d'Kundarak.  The older dwarven man gives his nephew a relieved hug, and accepts his explanation with little questioning.  He waves the group into his home and won't hear a thing until they're seated with copious amounts of food and drink at their elbows.  "My House owes you a debt of gratitude.  My nephew will be a fine businessman someday, and I fear the intentions of rivals may have attempted to cut his career short.  Please, eat, drink, and tell me of you.  How did you rescue my nephew?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 24, 2005)

Bail sits quietly in the corner absent-mindidly nibbling at a loaf of bread and drinking water. The glare of the expensive lights, the bustle of the servants and the racket of dinner conversation all contribute to his withdrawn, reflective mood.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 24, 2005)

> Exactly! Would THEY expect you to get involved? To draw attention to yourself? No! They expect you to hide, to be a scared little boy. They don't expect you in the company of fighters, they will discount such ridiculous tales.  the voice snaps back.




_Okay, okay._ Hxaptös thinks to Voice, his inner voice a bit shaky and unsure after the retort. He joins the others in combat, staying well away from the goblins and providing support from the bridge above.  For the most part he stays quiet, both on the outside and the inside.  *



> Hxaptös' Voice makes a strange grumbling noise that explodes into a dark shadowy figure in the face of another untouched goblin foe.




*Any one watching Hxaptös during the combat, notices that after the strange noise errupts from him, his face seems to change as Jhom immerges.  His stance becomes more confident yet he seems to slide more into the background.  His expression betrays less wild insanity and his voice does not quiver when he speaks.*

"Nicely done.  Those gobbos had no idea what they were messing with when they bad-mouthed you guys." Hxaptös says as the last of the goblins fall.  "Bury 'em?  Why bother, they're scum and deserve no peace.  They'd be pathetic zombies hardly worth the effort."

*During the discussions with the guard, he seems to melt back away from the group, and some may notice that he has disappeared around the corner waiting for them. Rejoining the group after they have moved on he continues talking with them, sharing little of himself but talking none-the-less.*

*While at the Kundarak mansion he appears to be on his best behaviour, though if something expensive looking happens to fall under his gaze and no one is looking he will probably try to nick it.  At dinner he thuroughly enjoys the food, though he does so on the best of manners he can pull off. *

"Hearing a cry from help from your nephew from a walkway one level up, we lept into action.  The big guy went screaming off the bridge right into the midst of the gobbos tearing them to shreads while most of us stayed put and helped from the bridge above." Hxaptös says to Dargon d'Kundarak.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 24, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

When Kerrik suggests they get moving, Kazan readily agrees, eager to be on their way.  Seeing that no one picked up the silver and copper coin, he goes to grab it.  "I'll hold on to this for now, and we can divide it up later," he says.

While consulting with the city patrol, he is sure to speak up and confirm Kerrik's version of events, and tries to be as cooperative as possible.  He also asks specifically if they have heard of any other similar kidnappings, or any other trouble with bands of goblins recently.  As they are getting ready to move on, he asks their captain for his name and writes it down in one of his small notebooks for later reference.

As they walk together, Kazan continues writing notes in his notebook, beginning with the message he found written on the parchment, which he writes in his own special code so that others will not be able to read it.  He then jots down notes about the encounter that he thinks might be worth remembering, as well as there location and other tidbits of information.  As they wind their way through the city, he also is careful to note the way so that he can find his way back on his own.

After they have arrived at Kerrik's home and had their meal, Kazan helps to tell the tale of the encounter.  "Hxaptös is quite right.  It was certainly an act of tremendous courage and swordsmanship these two demonstarted," here he points to Bail and Harolk.  "They could have easily handled twice as many of the fiends had it been necessary.  "But the two elf women did their part as well, acting as a distraction, and, when necessary, martial support.  I fear I was the only one that found himself out of place during the fight.  I'm not used to being involved in such situations."

At some point during the conversation, the half-elf asks Dargon: "Do you have any insight who might be behind the attempted kidnapping?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

"Awww, I didn't really do anything all that important when it comes to fighting," Rayni admits, "But I'm glad we were able to save your nephew."

*Rayni smiles brilliantly.*

"Oh, how rude of me--Hi, I'm Rayni, and I'm pleased to meet you Dargon!"


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

If no one else grabbed the collar, Mel made sure to grab it and tuck it way before she left.

"Greetings Dargon, I am Melphina.  Pleased to meet you, though I wish it wasn't because of what happenedn.  I'm just glad we could help.  Good thing we kept a sharp ear out."

Mel pulls out the colar "Dargon, have you ever seen anything like this before? One of them was wearing it.  It looks.... distinctive."

Mel says"Dargon, the leader had a strange collar on him.  It looks.... distinctive.  I wonder if you'd recognize it?"


----------



## Someone (Jun 24, 2005)

*Harolk, male human fighter*

[ooc: Loot goes as this:

Kazan has all the coins, (supposedly we don´t know about the gold ones), the piece of parchment (also secret) and the spellbook (after been briefly on Bail´s hands)

Harolk picked up the golden collar.

Bail has the lead amulet.

Nobody got the goblins´ weapons, probably bceause we´re all medium-size.]

Eating as much as he can, Harolk has enough with brief comments of the last battle.



			
				Hxaptös said:
			
		

> "The big guy went screaming off the bridge right into the midst of the gobbos tearing them to shreads while most of us stayed put and helped from the bridge above."




"You forget the kid" says Harolk pointing at Bail. "He did great, too"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 24, 2005)

"Yup, your right, the kid did some amazing work with that axe of his." Hxaptös replies.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 24, 2005)

OOC: Actually Bail should have amulet, spellbook and piece of parchment.  Kazan handed him all three for safe keeping.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

(OOC: I recall this as well.  Rayni asked for the spellbook but Bail got all 3.  Actually, its better to have him carry it anyways )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2005)

"Interesting... Rayni, Melphia.  I'm glad you were around, as I'm afraid, terribly afraid of what could have happened if we didn't have such people as you around.  Please, would the rest of you tell me your names?  I want to know who helped my House," Dargon says.

When asked about the collar - "Let me take a look at it, and I'll see if I can tell you about it."


----------



## Someone (Jun 24, 2005)

*Harolk, male human fighter*

"Ah, the collar." says Harolk, looking for it in his pockets. "I think I put... yes, here´s it" He holds it just in front of the older dwarf.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2005)

"Hmm, let me look, oh and what's your name again young man?  I don't think I've heard it," Dargon says as he examines the collar.  "Oh, I know what this is.  This was a popular piece of jewelry about say fifty years ago for some minor nobles.  Decoration's a bit unusual, but other than that..."


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2005)

"So, that was either a fashionably late noble goblin, or perhaps they've been doing things like this for a while..."   Melphina sort of trails off at that though.  Fifty years is a long time for a goblin.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 25, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

"I'm sorry if you missed my introduction earlier.  My name is Arimart Pusan, of the Principalities.  And I'm quite curious to know if you'd have any idea who might have been interested in perpetrating such a crime?"

OOC: Earlier question that might have been missed, I asked the guards we informed of the crime, if they had heard any news about similar crimes or recent crimes by groups of goblins.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 25, 2005)

"Name's Hxaptös.  The collar was probably taken from some kidnappee or breakin, them gobbos are no good filth." he replies.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry if you missed my introduction earlier.  My name is Arimart Pusan, of the Principalities.  And I'm quite curious to know if you'd have any idea who might have been interested in perpetrating such a crime?"
> 
> OOC: Earlier question that might have been missed, I asked the guards we informed of the crime, if they had heard any news about similar crimes or recent crimes by groups of goblins.



  In regards to the earlier question, the guards hadn't heard of any similar crimes with goblins, but kidnapping is not unknown in Sharn.  Those who live in the lower towers are often those that kidnap prosperous people in order to secure large amounts of gold.  Most just mug their victims.  Some hold out for larger payments from their kin.  Goblins have been responsible for some of these crimes, but not recently.

"I run a small moneychanging business and bank, Arimart.  I have many people who might try to extract wealth from me, but I don't believe I have any goblins customers.  I would have remembered that.  So... someone probably hired them to cover their own tracks.  As for who, I would need to consult some files...  It will take me some time to determine who might have the resources for this kind of opperation.  But please, you have done my House a great favor.  Please, do me the favor of spending the night.  I have many guest rooms, all quite fine, if I do say so myself," Dargon says thoughtfully.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2005)

"Ohhhhh, a soft bed after all those nights on the run sounds divine!" Rayni exults, "I had expected to have to enter Reverie in a gutter or a shanty or something."


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 25, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

In dwarven, Kazan responds, "Thank you very much for your hospitality, Master Kundarak.  You have more than made up for the kindness we have done you.  Please feel free to let me know if there is any service I might do for you in the future."


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2005)

"A guest room would be nice.  A nice bed and bath sounds realy good right now." Mel smiles.


----------



## Someone (Jun 25, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Hmm, let me look, oh and what's your name again young man?  I don't think I've heard it,"




"Call me Harolk" says the warrior trying to look casual.



> Dargon says as he examines the collar.  "Oh, I know what this is.  This was a popular piece of jewelry about say fifty years ago for some minor nobles.  Decoration's a bit unusual, but other than that..."




"Then I agree it was not the first time that goblin did something murky, but it´ll sure be the last." Harolk yawns. [/color=silver]2I wanted to go for a walk, but if you insist on keeping us here, I´m for it."[/color]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> But please, you have done my House a great favor.  Please, do me the favor of spending the night.  I have many guest rooms, all quite fine, if I do say so myself,[/color]" Dargon says thoughtfully.



Bail stands and walks towards his host "I'm called Bail" he says as he introduces himself to the old dwarf "I not need bed, I'm used to hard floors and would sleep in your stables if anywhere tonight"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2005)

"Well now, I don't have stables this far up in the towers.  No need for them really, we just use the skyships.  But if my beds are too soft for you, I'll have the servants clear the floor of rugs in the guest room.  Each man to his own.  Now, as for the collar, it's old in style, but probably some respectible goblin owned it back in the day and his offspring or some scalywag got ahold of it.  You could probably sell it to an antiquities dealer or someone like that, it has some historical value.

"Kazan, I thank you for your kind words.  And I must say your Dwarven is quite good.  I speak in Common so that your companions may hear... If any of you may desire employment in the future, I would readily hire you.  I even have a job in the offing, but please, sleep on it first and consider it over breakfast," he says, and then rings for a servant.  

The servant will guide you to an upper level with several small and tidy guest rooms.  There's a chest, a small table, a bed, and a picher and basin.  Each has a small window, barred and currently shuttered.  The rooms share vents with a large stove far below, that wafts up warm air when the weather is cool.  A thick blue candle sheds light on the subdued colors of gray, black and white patterned blanket upon the bed, turned down and scented with lavendar.  A chamberpot underneath the bed is placed for your essential functions, and a soft rug warms the floor.

In the morning you feel extraordinarily rested and well.  Your day even becomes better when you come down to breakfast.  Dargon is not there (the servants say he is reviewing the contents of a vault and will be back within the hour), but a wide variety of food is spread out for you to choose from.  Mushrooms, apples, grapes, pancakes, eggs, bacon, and raspberries are joined by fresh-baked bread, honey, butter, cold milk, and sweet water.

Next to each plate is a small belt pouch with a little paper tag on it.  Each tag says the name of one person, along with the phrase, "A reward for a diligent stranger."  Inside is ten pieces of platinum, ten pieces of gold, and ten pieces of copper.

OOC - Everyone gains back twice the normal hit points from resting (2x your level + Con mod)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2005)

*Rayni's mouth waters as she considers all of this delicious food.  She hasn't eaten in a day, but she remembers her manners, so before digging in, she asks a servant with a shy smile (not having opened the bag on the plate yet).*

"Excuse me, sir--how much does the breakfast cost?  And can I owe it to you or do I have to pay now?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Rayni's mouth waters as she considers all of this delicious food.  She hasn't eaten in a day, but she remembers her manners, so before digging in, she asks a servant with a shy smile (not having opened the bag on the plate yet).*
> 
> "Excuse me, sir--how much does the breakfast cost?  And can I owe it to you or do I have to pay now?"



Mel looks inside the bag, smiles, and tucks it away.  She giggles when she hears Rayni's comments.

She says to Rayni "Silly, this is all on Dargun.  He offered to house us, and for anyone of good standing that includes breakfast.  Besides, why would he leave us a bag of coins and then charge us for breakfast?"

Mel digs in with wreakless abandon, eating a rather large portion of all the delicious food.  She seems particularly fond of the bacon and the sweet rolls.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2005)

"A bag of coins?" Rayni asks looking at the bag and then smiling brightly, "Hey, I guess he did leave me a bag of coins!  Hmm...well I wasn't sure if the food was free with the room.  Back when I used to have money, I stayed at an inn in a small town and the food wasn't free...and then _they_ found me too...that's when I learned that small towns were too dangerous.  Anyways, if the food is free then I'll help myself--everyone likes free food, right?"

*Rayni hasn't eaten in a day and she hasn't eaten this well in significantly longer, and she consumes a vast amount of honeyed pancakes with fruit and milk, far more than it would seem her delicate feminine elven frame could reasonably contain.*


----------



## Someone (Jun 27, 2005)

*Harolk, male human fighter*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "
> 
> OOC - Everyone gains back twice the normal hit points from resting (2x your level + Con mod)




[ooc: Harolk is at top hit points, then]

Harolk had planned to do some night visit, but he fell asleep as soon he dropeed in the bed, wich is rare on him. The next morning, he prepares to just say goodbye and leave, but lo, there was more free food and free money, enough for weeks of fun. As he seats, ready to  bravely attack the bacon, he pats Bail in the back: "Did you enjoy your floor, kid? Hey, come on, don´t look at me that way."

"You know" says after a while. "I think this Dargon guy will have something to say, or to offer, when he comes back."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2005)

The servant looks at her for a moment, and then smiles.  "Oh heavens, it doesn't cost a thing, miss.  This is at the master's insistance," he says brightly.


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> "You know" says after a while. "I think this Dargon guy will have something to say, or to offer, when he comes back."



Mel nods in agreement between mouthfuls.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 28, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

When he gets to his room, Kazan takes the pithcer, empties it's contents into the basin, and carefully balances it against the door to act as an alarm should anyone try to enter during the night.

He then takes out his notebooks and pencil, makes some notes and writes down his thoughts from the day, and prepares for sleep.

At breakfast the next morning, the half-elf checks the bag, knowing what to expect inside.  He slips the coin into his own money pouch with satisfaction.  He then laughs softly at Rayni's confusion over the meal. 

He will look for an opportunity to speak to the others alone.  If the servants are coming in and out, he will take the time to speak when they are away.  If the servant(s) are watching over the meal at all times, he will speak to them in Dwarven(assuming they are dwarves), kindly asking them to give the group some time alone to discuss private matters.  Once alone, he will announce to the others:  "I have some things to show you, but it is wise that we keep these matters to ourselves, as we can never be sure who to trust."  He will then ask Bail to hand him the book and amulet.

"These are all items that I found on the dead goblins.  The book is a spellbook, and might prove useful to any of us who might be spellcasters.  I haven't had a chance to read it, but I expect I will be able to decipher it once I have a chance to examine it.  This amulet may be an important symbol of some kind, and could give us a clue as to who was behind the dwarf-napping.  Finally, and perhaps most importantly, I found a piece of paper with an address on it.  I think some or all of us might want to go and check this location out, if any of you are interested in getting to the bottom of this mystery."

After explaining the items, Arimart adds: "As Harolk mentioned, it appears that Dargun will offer us some form of employment.  I plan on accepting it, assuming it's something worthwhile, at least in the short term.  It would be my hope that you will all agree as well, as you've proven to be capable and brave companions.  However, I warn you all to be cautious.  I've had dealings with members of the dragonmarked houses in the past, and I can assure you that things are never as they seem.  It will be dangerous."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

"Oooo, I'd like to look at the spellbook.  I always wanted to learn that Magic Missile spell everyone is talking about!" Rayni gushes. "Soooo..." she ponders, "You don't like people with Dragonmarks, Ariimart?"


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 28, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

Kazan responds, "It's not a question of like or dislike, but a matter of trust.  The Houses possess many secrets and they are willing to go to great lengths to keep those secrets from being discovered."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

"Oh, well these dwarves seem very nice though; I'm sure they'll be nice to us," Rayni thinks out loud, a bit naive perhaps.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 28, 2005)

Kazan smiles warmly.  "I'm sure you are right, Rayni.  They do seem very nice.  But it is always best to be cautious, and does not hurt anyone at the same time.  Blind trust is a good way to get yourself into trouble."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Before turning in Jhom/Hxaptös scours his room for hidden passages, evidence of scrying, and any other paranoid things he can think of. He checks the hallways near his room and pays careful attention to the chest.*

*In the morning he has returned to his normal self, if normal is what you could call him.  He sits in the corner of his room gently rocking back and forth, convinced that there are tentacly demons in the chest, which has been conveniently left slightly ajar by Jhom. As the sun rises and sounds emerge from outside his room, he pokes his head out startling a maid.*

*Joining the others, Hxaptös looks his wildeyed self again.  He nervously eats the food before him wondering where this will lead him next.  Out of harms way he hopes at the very least.  He drops the coin pouch into a pocket trying to be sneaky about it so that the others might not know where he keeps his precious items.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> Kazan smiles warmly.  "I'm sure you are right, Rayni.  They do seem very nice.  But it is always best to be cautious, and does not hurt anyone at the same time.  Blind trust is a good way to get yourself into trouble."



 "I guess so...I'll have to admit that I'm much better at getting into trouble than I am about being suspicious to people unless they seem suspicious...like they are hiding something from me...like you seem a bit suspicious Arimart.  But the dwarves don't really seem like that to me.  Guess I'm just a bit naive..."


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 28, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

While speaking to the others, he quickly pulls out his notebook and pencil, and he takes the amulet and does a rubbing of both sides in order to record the design in his notebook.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Reminded of everything that the Voice had told him yesterday, Hxaptös agrees to join Arimart in whatever endeavors the dwarves want the to do.*


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 28, 2005)

Kazan chuckles at Rayni's straightforwardness.  "I would say that we all have reason to be suspicious of each other.  It's certainly curious that all of us should find ourselves at the exact some spot at the exact same time.  And all of us with reasons to be on the run, it appears."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

"I figure it was fate...But I don't know...Anyway, I hope people don't need to feel suspicious around me or hide things from me,"Rayni says smiling disarmingly, "I just want to be your friend..."


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 28, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *Reminded of everything that the Voice had told him yesterday, Hxaptös agrees to join Arimart in whatever endeavors the dwarves want the to do.*




Kazan has been watching Hxaptös carefully over the past day, and the half-elf has seriously begun to wonder about the man's sanity.  Which makes him suspect he might be the most likely spy among the group.  But never the less, he thanks the human for his decision.  

"Well that's one who has failed to heed my advice and will rush headlong into danger with me.  Two fools are better than one, I always say."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2005)

*Bail Human barbarian*

Bail eats sparingly, acknowledging that he did have a very good sleep and feels quite refreshed. 

"I have another book here" says Bail fishing into his backpack and producing a small worn tome "I ummm took it from my previous captors but, not being able to read, I haven't got a clue what it says or if it is important. Would someone look at it for me and let me know if it is important?" he places the book gingerley on the table before him "I have no business in Sharn other than staying alive" he continues "and would be interested in helping out our host"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

"I can try to read it--if you don't feel uncomfortable having me read your book, we can read it together..." Rayni approaches Bail and leans over to look at the tome, quite accidentally presenting him with a show of exposed cleavage, "I have a bit of a knack for random magic items, though it doesn't always work."


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2005)

Mel agrees "I think we should help our host.  Dargun has been nice and forthcoming so far, and I think being employed will help us keep a low profile.  We have a place to stay, and no one has any reason to connect us to Dargun yet."

"Rayni, I can help with the book as well if you'd like." Mel offers.  "I was generaly a good student in reading strange scripts and languages.  I'd like to look over the spellbook as well sometime.  Always been a bit curious about those things."

Mel ponders getting Rayni alone to talk at some point.  She feels she can trust Rayni more than anyone else, and she's the one most likely to expose her secret, even if unintentional.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

"I'd love to have your help Melphina," Rayni smiles brilliantly, "I'm sure you have a lot of great insights to offer--I know the elders of Aerenal always said that the Valenar were impetuous and foolish young upstarts, but that's what they said about me too, so I just won't listen to them about that."


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I'd love to have your help Melphina," Rayni smiles brilliantly, "I'm sure you have a lot of great insights to offer--I know the elders of Aerenal always said that the Valenar were impetuous and foolish young upstarts, but that's what they said about me too, so I just won't listen to them about that."



Mel giggles "And I was always told that the Aerenal elves were snobish and stuck up, and too afraid of death to ever live life.  Seems like neither side realy knows much about the other."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

"Or I'm just 'Aberrant'..." Rayni adds quietly, with special significance definitely given to the word Aberrant.


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Or I'm just 'Aberrant'..." Rayni adds quietly, with special significance definitely given to the word Aberrant.



Mel forces a laugh.  "Don't believe that for a moment."

_'Does she know?'_ Mel thinks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

"What's wrong Mel?" Rayni asks worriedly, "I'm sorry, did I touch a nerve?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2005)

"I just don't like that word.  Just reminds me of some stories my father used to tell me." Mel shudders.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 28, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

Kazan is not much interested in what book the youngster might have, figuring it can hardly be of value, but he does want to convince Bail that he should trust him, so he offers his assistance as well.  "I have quite the knack for languages.  And if you'd like, I would be happy to help teach you how to read.  It's a skill no one should be without, especially in a city like Sharn."

As he moves over to have a perfunctory look at the book, he adds, "Well, that's five of us.  Harolk, how about you?  A man so well-trained in swordplay can always come in handy.  And it seems that House Kundarak will insure that we are well paid.  Assuming, of course, they don't get us killed."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I just don't like that word.  Just reminds me of some stories my father used to tell me." Mel shudders.



 *Rayni's eyebrows lift in concern as Mel shudders, and she moves over to Mel and gives her a comforting hug, unless Mel recoils, holding her gently as she softly whispers:*

"Its OK, Mel.  Don't worry.  You're safe now, with friends.  I'll never let your father get you and make you do terrible things ever again, none of us will.  Just let all that pent-up tension go and relax, OK?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2005)

Internally, Hxaptös' Voice is gagging at the sweetness in the air.  _Great Dragon, does she actually *believe* that or is she reading from a script?_ it demands in disgust.  It's mostly a rhetorical question, though the Voice does send along a thoroughly disturbing image of Rayni's fruit coming alive with slimy insects and swarming her all unnoticed...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

(OOC: Awww, the crazy voice doesn't like Rayni?  But she just wants to be its friend )


----------



## Someone (Jun 28, 2005)

*Harolk, male human fighter*



			
				lotuseater said:
			
		

> "Well, that's five of us.  Harolk, how about you?  A man so well-trained in swordplay can always come in handy.  And it seems that House Kundarak will insure that we are well paid.  Assuming, of course, they don't get us killed."




"I don´t know" replies Harolk. "I already have plenty of money, though" adds with a thoughtful face "there´s not such things as too much gold. Still, ´work´ is an ugly word. So depends."


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Rayni's eyebrows lift in concern as Mel shudders, and she moves over to Mel and gives her a comforting hug, unless Mel recoils, holding her gently as she softly whispers:*
> 
> "Its OK, Mel.  Don't worry.  You're safe now, with friends.  I'll never let your father get you and make you do terrible things ever again, none of us will.  Just let all that pent-up tension go and relax, OK?"




Mel smiles and hugs back, feeling a bit of relief.  She whispers back "Thank you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

"What're friends for?" Rayni asks warmly, glad that she had not misjudged Mel.


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "What're friends for?" Rayni asks warmly, glad that she had not misjudged Mel.



Mel nods and smiles.  "Let's take a look at tha book."

[Decipher script +5]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

(OOC: As the group looks at the book, Rayni will attempt a UMD check if it happens to be magical, with a +7 to activate blindly, so a somewhat higher chance to succeed than to mishap )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2005)

OOC - As this is D20Dazza's special item, it's up to him/her if she/he wants to reveal spoilers in any way, shape or form.  Dazza - 



Spoiler



Rayni's UMD check is sufficient to activate the _message_ aspect of the book, lemme know if you want me to have it randomly choose someone to contact.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 28, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

With the others so intent on Bail's book, Kazan picks up the goblin spellbook and tries to decipher what spells it has.  (OOC: Arcana +8, Just realized i completely forgot to put ranks in spellcraft.  oops, i've never run a spellthief before.) If he notices something magical about Bail's book, however, his interest will become quite piqued.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> OOC - As this is D20Dazza's special item, it's up to *him* if *he* wants to reveal spoilers in any way, shape or form.



Bail stammers as he pulls his eyes from the elf maidens unwittingly proferred virtues "I-i-i-i-t w-w-w-would make me happy if you could read it to me fair lady" the young boy finishes in a rush before swallowing hard and continuing "I stole it from my former jailers and, seeing as though I can't read"  at this point he looks down at his feet as though ashamed to admit his failing "I don't know if it is of any value"

Isida - 



Spoiler



Sounds like fun


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

*Misinterpreting Bail's nervousness for being a bit frightened of her, the golden-haired elf maiden moves in closer to him and gives him a big hug.*

(OOC: I forgot if Bail gave his name or if people always call him boy because he didn't.  If he didn't I'll edit it out--let me know)

"It's OK Bail, don't be afraid.  I won't hurt you--let's be friends, OK?" Rayni whispers, stroking his tense shoulder muscles gently, "It is no shame to be unable to read--it is just sad that nobody has ever helped you do so.  If you like, I'll give you private lessons until you can read with the best of them!  What do you think, Bail--would you like that?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2005)

Mel sees what's going on and giggles.


----------



## Someone (Jun 28, 2005)

Harolk ponders the benefits of a change of strategy. "I´m also not too good with math" comments.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2005)

The scholarly types look over the book, but soon discover it is not in a tongue any of them can read.  The letters look vaguely familiar to Mel, and she finally realizes the book is written in the Goblin tongue.  She can't understand much of it, but she manages to learn 



Spoiler



a few names.  Sharn is one, and Irian Lashay, House Phiarlan, Wes Garthaser, House Orien, and Wallbreaker.



Rayni thinks that there's a magical effect, particularly after she notices something that looks like a sliver of an Eberron dragonshard inside the cover.  She attempts to make it work, and gets a terrible jolt of pain as the magic backlashes.  When she exclaims in pain, her voice is strange and echoy, as if coming from the bottom of a well.

OOC - Mel's Decipher Script check is 14, so she only gets a few pieces of info.  Rayni gets a natural 1 on her UMD check and suffers 6 points of damage and her voice is all wonky for about fifteen minutes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

(OOC: Hmmm....I knew there was a chance for that to happen   I'll try again in 24 hours)


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2005)

"There are a few names in here I can make out.  Sharn, Irian Lashay, House Phiarlan, Wes Garthaser, House Orien, and Wallbreaker.  I don't know how they are related however."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 28, 2005)

The Voice said:
			
		

> Internally, Hxaptös' Voice is gagging at the sweetness in the air. Great Dragon, does she actually believe that or is she reading from a script? it demands in disgust. It's mostly a rhetorical question, though the Voice does send along a thoroughly disturbing image of Rayni's fruit coming alive with slimy insects and swarming her all unnoticed...




*_Beats me._ he replies not really getting it.  Being generally confused and asexual can do that to a guy with little experience and no sexual desire.  He does flinch at the disgusting images, reminded of a particularly disgusting dolgrim he had met once with a fetish for bugs. Only recognizing House Phiarlan and not really knowing that they might be after him too, Hxaptös ignores the discussion of Bail's book.*


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Rayni thinks that there's a magical effect, particularly after she notices something that looks like a sliver of an Eberron dragonshard inside the cover.  She attempts to make it work, and gets a terrible jolt of pain as the magic backlashes.  When she exclaims in pain, her voice is strange and echoy, as if coming from the bottom of a well.



Bail rushes over to Rayni "My lady"  he exclaims in horror "what has happened, what have I done to cause you injury?"  his face is confused, his bearing unsure, his muscles quivering, he looks like a frightened stag about to bolt.

OOC: Rystil he has announced himself twice now, once to the group and once to our host so you're on th ball


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2005)

"You ok Rayni?" Mel asks.  Dispite her consern, she is gigling a bit about the voice.


----------



## Someone (Jun 28, 2005)

"Elves are quite bizarre at reading" mutters Harolk, who doesn´t understand what just happened.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

"Don't worry Bail...[size=-1]Bail[/size]...[size=-2]Bail[/size]...[size=-3]Bail[/size]" Rayni says, echoing weirdly, "Hey, this is cool!"

"Anyways, it happens every once in a while when I try to use magic things.  It'll be OK, and tomorrow, I can try again--and this time it'll work for sure!"  Rayni says cheerfully.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

"Oh, I'm fine Mel...Mel...Mel, just feel all weird for a little bit," Rayni admits with a bright smile.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

OOC - Rayni is also at 2 hit points out of 8... just to point out.

When the servants come back in, having heard the shriek and the ensuing chaos, they look around the room nervously.  "What happened?"


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 29, 2005)

At Rayni's painful exclamations, Kazan closes the goblin spellbook he's been examing and leans over to make sure she is all right.  "Are you injured? What happened, exactly?" he asks. 

"Perhaps I could have a look at the book.  I know a thing or two about arcane lore.  If we examine it together, we might have a better chance of understanding it."  Now that he realizes there might be something magical about it, it is obvious the half-elf is quite excited to have a look at the book and it's contents.  (OOC: +5 UMD, +8 Knowledge: Arcane)

When the servants come rushing in, Kazan assures them that everything is fine.  "Our friend here is just overwhelmed by the sumptuous feast laid before us by our host."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

(OOC: I need to wait for tomorrow to try again on a Natural 1 (Grrr!), but after that you should do an Aid Another for Rayni since her bonus is higher )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

Kazan inspects the book carefully, but his attempt to discern the book's secrets come to nothing.  He gets a painful, debilitating jolt for his trouble, and a sudden, confusing, loud cacophany of voices speaking in a myriad of tongues flood the room.  The servants looks startled and fearful, and one dashes from the room.

OOC - You can't do Aid Another on UMD, sorry.  And Rayni is actually pretty darn hurt, so you can scream in pain if you like.  Kazan gets a total of 13 on his UMD check, which causes a mishap, as it misses the DC by over 10.  He takes 4 points of damage, and the cacophany of voices floods the area for 1 minute.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

(OOC: Oh yeah, I just remembered that we don't have anybody at all with healing :\  In a few levels I can autosucceed at UMD for any wand.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 29, 2005)

(Ooc: hey Hxaptos is a cleric. sure not a nice one with insta healing, but i memorized a spell)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

(OOC: Oops, forgot about that  Hxaptos is creepy though--he might make Rayni eat bugs!)


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 29, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

Kazan drops the book at the sudden shock, but then tries his best to hide the fact that he's hurt.  "Well, that was a nasty surprise.  And this clatter has frightened all the servants.  Our host is sure to learn of it.  I strongly suggest we not mention the book to him, until we can be more sure of his intentions."

Assuming that Mel doesn't want to have a go and get herself damaged as well.  If she does, I will edit this part out: He closes the book and hands it back to Bail.  "It seems it is beyond our capacity to discover it's secrets on our own.  Bail, I'm curious to know where you found it and what you can tell me about these former captors of yours.  It might help us to learn the book's origins."


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> Kazan drops the book at the sudden shock, but then tries his best to hide the fact that he's hurt.  "Well, that was a nasty surprise.  And this clatter has frightened all the servants.  Our host is sure to learn of it.  I strongly suggest we not mention the book to him, until we can be more sure of his intentions."
> 
> Assuming that Mel doesn't want to have a go and get herself damaged as well.  If she does, I will edit this part out: He closes the book and hands it back to Bail.  "It seems it is beyond our capacity to discover it's secrets on our own.  Bail, I'm curious to know where you found it and what you can tell me about these former captors of yours.  It might help us to learn the book's origins."



"Ugh, what a nasty book.  I think it's best left alone for now."  Mel says.  "If you want, I could spend a few hours studying it, but I'm not going to do anything with it before I get a chance to study it for a while."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 29, 2005)

*Bail Human barbarian*

"Thank you" Bail says as he holds out his hand to retrieve the book "What has happened has told me much. The book is to dangerous and I will destroy it before I let my friends be hurt" Turning to Kazan he continues "I will keep it brief, we can discuss it at length later if need be." he sighs heavily, an almost imperceptible shudder seems to pass through him, he wipes at his eyes before continuing "I was born into captivity, a prisoner of the Kech Shaarat, a tribe of goblinoids in Darguun. There me and my fellow captives were mistreated and abused, we were kept worse than dogs, in fact at times we longed to swap places with the mangy fleabags that ran unrestrained through the camp. We were beaten, starved, tortured and sometimes killed. The Plain they called us, and the ones they broke were used to spy in places where their kind could not go"  Bail pauses, his eyes blank, staring into space, his hands bunched into tight fists he continues "But I would not let them break me, they would not own me like the others. I learnt their langauage and their plans. I was able to escape, and I stole this book as I ran."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

"Bail, that sounds so terrible...I can't even begin to imagine how awful it was for you, and I can tell that it still pains you.  If you ever need someone to talk to about it or a shoulder to cry on, it would be my pleasure to help comfort you...would you like another hug?"

"As for the backlash, its not really the book's fault so much as my lack of experience at triggering its power.  I'm sure it'll work next time!"


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

"Bail, I could not begin to understand your pain, but I hope we can help you through it, and you're free now.  If it helps, I'll give you a hug as well."  Mel says with a calming smile and soothing voice.  "But I think that the book is more than it appears, and there is useful information within it, perhaps information that can help stop those that hurt you and are hurting others.  Let me spend a few hours reading through it and see if I can decipher more, and perhaps how to work it.  Don't destroy it.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 29, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

Kazan listens carefully to the boy's story, shaking his head disgustedly at the horrors he endured. "You are lucky to have made it out alive.  It speaks highly of your will to survive.  But I agree with the others that you should not destroy the book.  It might hold secrets that will help you to overthrow the goblins who were once your captors, and perhaps even linked to this dwarf-napping business.  I advise you to keep it safe, and not let it fall into the wrong hands."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2005)

The group is able to convince the servants that it was just a little experiment with magic, to avoid getting into any trouble.  After a bit, Dargun finally returns, looking somewhat pleased with himself.  He breaks into a smile when he sees the whole group has remained, and takes a seat at the head of the table.

"Well now, I can't tell you how glad I am that you decided to stay.  I do indeed have a job for you, if you're interested.  Let me tell you the tale.  In 918, the Glass Tower here in Sharn crashed to the ground, killing a great many people.  While it was a great tragedy in terms of loss of life, a great many businesses were also destroyed when the tower fell.  Amongst them was a new bank of my house.  In that bank was a new vault, and on that vault was a new and unique lock.  That lock was specially made, and very valuable.  I need someone to go to the ruins of the Glass Tower and find the lock.  I know the contents of the vault are probably long gone, but I want the lock back," Dargun says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

"Ruins?  Hmmm...I don't know anything about glass towers, but I've heard those kinds of places can be scary, with monsters and undead roaming around." Rayni shivers reflexively when she says undead


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2005)

"There's no undead that I'm aware of, and no real monsters.  Mostly scavengers and gangs.  They're rough and defend their territory fiercely, but I am confident you can handle them," Dargun says, making a placating gesture at Rayni.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

"Oh, so more of a--what's the word?...oh--Slums!--then?  I like it a lot better when anyone who might get violent at least might listen to me if we just try to talk and be friends...I'm really not that good when it comes to fighting, but thank you for believing in me, Dargun," Rayni smiles at Dargun.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 30, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

Kazan listens to Dargun's job offer a bit disappointedly.  It's not exactly the kind of employment he was hoping for.  It sounded more like a job for a mindless barbarian, not someone of his intellectual abilities.  But at the same time, such an excavation, if they were the first ones to go in, might prove quite lucrative, and could provide him with a useful connection to house Dundarak.  He decided he needed more information.

"Such a job could be quite dangerous.  It will require some careful planning.  Do you have any maps of the old tower?  Do you know of anyone who has ventured in since the tower's destruction?  It might take a few days to gather all the information necessary and make sure we are properly equipped."

There was also the matter of the goblin kidnapping.  He had begun to become quite intrigued in solving the mystery behind that one.  Hopefully there would be time to do both.


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2005)

"Yeah, maps would be good, but I'm game.  Sounds like fun.  Get to learn about the history of Sharn."  Mel smiles excitedly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

*Rayni seems infected by Mel's enthusiasm and begins to become excited herself.*

"Well, if my friend Mel is going, then you can count me in too!  Just let me have a while to rest and recover from my tummyache from all of that absolutely _divine_ breakfast you cooked for us, and I'm all set!"


----------



## Someone (Jun 30, 2005)

"Come on, don´t be such a bunch of sissies" says Harolk. "It´s only a matter on coming in, getting the gadget, and coming out. And how much did you say you´re going to pay us?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2005)

"Hey Rayni, maybe you could help me study that book some more.  That shouldn't be too strenious."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

"Sure, I'm definitely willing to give it another try!" Rayni responds good-naturedly with a smile for her friend.


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2005)

"So, we gonna leave later today then?  Or tomorow?  I don't need anything, but not sure if anyone else does.  Bail, mind if I borrow the book for a bit to see what more I can figure out in it?"  Mel smiles sweetly.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 30, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian*

Being a mindless barbarian (or at least a very confused one)   the job sounded like it was right up Bail's alley. Afterall, the young human was looking for an opportunity to do something with his life and the fact that both Mel and Rayni were keen on the job had _nothing_ to do with the youth's enthusiasm. 

Seeing an opportunity to impress, Bail took two long strides forward so he stood before the noble host, striking the butt of his spear upon the ground he thrust out his chest and declared loudly "I am ready to serve, I will do this for you"


----------



## Someone (Jun 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "So, we gonna leave later today then?  Or tomorow?  I don't need anything, but not sure if anyone else does.  Bail, mind if I borrow the book for a bit to see what more I can figure out in it?"  Mel smiles sweetly.




"It´s the same for me" says Harolk casually. "That thing´s been there for years, sure it can wait one day while you kill yourself with that cursed book."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 30, 2005)

"Into the bowels of the city again." replies Hxaptös with more than a little trepidation. _I hope your right about this group thing.  Heading back down towards the Cogs sounds like a pretty bad idea to me.  THEY are down there, Xoriat edges ever closer._ he thinks to Voice.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2005)

Arimat said:
			
		

> "Such a job could be quite dangerous. It will require some careful planning. Do you have any maps of the old tower? Do you know of anyone who has ventured in since the tower's destruction? It might take a few days to gather all the information necessary and make sure we are properly equipped."



  "I have some maps of the old tower, but I doubt they'll do you much good.  Most of the tower shattered, and what didn't shatter got all mixed around.  And I can't tell you how many people have been in there since it fell.  Thousands at least, maybe millions.  People that had relatives there came to claim what bodies and possessions they could find, businessment came to take away goods and documents, and scavengers have been coming ever since to claim what's left." Dargun says with a sigh.  



			
				Harolk said:
			
		

> "Come on, don´t be such a bunch of sissies," says Harolk. "It´s only a matter on coming in, getting the gadget, and coming out. And how much did you say you´re going to pay us?"



  "Well now, I believe I can offer you three hundred gold apiece, or something from my vaults of similar value.  An item of a small enchantment, or perhaps a weapon of dwarven quality," he says simply.  "Oh, something else you will need, a drawing of what you're retrieving!  Most people haven't seen a lock when it's outside of a door, so take this diagram.  The lock is roughly the size of a small melon, so it weighs quite a bit.  The keys may be near it, but don't worry if you can't find them.  We can always make new ones."

Dargun smiles broadly at Bail's enthusiasm, and stands and clasps the young man's hand in acceptance of his service.  "I thank you Bail, and the rest of you for accepting.  This may not be as glamorous as a daring rescue, but it is important to my House.  If you need any mundane items, rope, lanterns, that kind of thing, I believe I have some of that on hand.  What do you need in that respect?"



			
				Hxaptös said:
			
		

> "Into the bowels of the city again," replies Hxaptös with more than a little trepidation.  I hope you're right about this group thing.  Heading back down towards the Cogs sounds like a pretty bad idea to me. THEY are down there, Xoriat edges ever closer, he thinks to Voice.



_Don't be afraid of them, or you're going to be a terrified little mouse for the rest of your days.  Is that how you want to be remembered?  As a *scared little boy*?_


----------



## Someone (Jul 1, 2005)

*Harolk, male human fighter*

_That makes four hundred for killing a goblin and finding a thingamagig_ thinks Harolk. _If everyone in this city is willing to rid themselves of money in this way, I´ll have a very easy life here_

"No problem" says Harolk. "You´ll have your lock, tied of hands and feet. And yes, some of these, you know, ropes and such could be useful."

[ooc: Harolk is picking a rope, rations for one day, and a watersking, and a couple sunrods if they are available. I´d get a lantern, but I´ll need both hands to fight and we don´t want spilled flaming oil every time we start a fight]


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 1, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

Kazan examines the diagram carefully, looking to see if he can identify anything special about it's design.  After everyone has had a chance to examine it, if no one objects, he will fold it carefully into one of his notebooks.  

The half-elf will then tear off a clean sheet of parchment and prepare a list of things that they will need:

12 sunrods
Bulls-eye lantern
common lantern
20 pints of oil
12 waterskins
One week's worth of trail rations, x6
6 lengths of silk rope, 50'
2 miner's pick
2 shovels
20 pitons
2 hammers
6 bedrolls
1 pack mule and all necessary saddle bags

He hands the list to Dargun, after letting everyone else have a look who cares to.  "I believe in being prepared.  If anyone else can think of anything else we might need, please add it to the list."   To Durgon he says: "Please have your servants gather all this up for us.  In the meantime, I believe it would behoove us to head towards the site of the wreckage and talk to some of the residents nearby.  The more information we can gather before we actually enter, the better prepared we can be.  We might even find a guide that has actually been inside before.  Of course we must do all this quietly.  We don't want to draw too much attention to ourselves."

He does not mention it out loud, but Kazan would also like to take the opportunity to go have a look at the site listed on the bit of parchment found on the goblins.  He decides to mention his intentions to the others as soon as they are alone again.  He still does not entirely trust their host.  What better way to get rid of some people who have been meddling in his affairs than to send them into the darkest reaches of the city, where they can be quietly dispatched and none will be the wiser.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

Dargon looks at the list, and nods, but frowns at the last thing on the list.  "Well, I can understand the need for a pack beast, but the wreckage of the glass tower would be very dangerous for a four-legged beast.  The place is still littered with shards, and inside it's very twisted and cramped in places.  I would recommend an alternative.  I have a minor magical item that I use when moving heavy furniture about, it creates a large disk that floats along behind you, and can carry quite a bit of weight.  I could see fit to loaning it to you," he says thoughtfully.  "Now, you run off and do what investigating you need to do, and I'll see what we have in the stores."

OOC - Specifically where are you headed to, in what order, and you can go ahead an make any checks (gather info, diplomacy, UMD) you may need to do so.  I trust you to make your own checks.


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2005)

Mel feels she's prepaired*, and is waiting on Bail to let her borrow the book so she and Rayni can go study it in her room.  She balks a little at Arimart's list.

"Wow Arimart, we need all that stuff?  That's an awful lot.  I hope you don't need me to carry much of it, I think I'd colapse."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

> OOC - Specifically where are you headed to, in what order, and you can go ahead an make any checks (gather info, diplomacy, UMD) you may need to do so. I trust you to make your own checks.



(OOC: Oooh, bring Rayni for Diplomacy--she has +18. Aid Another her and it goes to +20   Though actually, she's going to spend some time with her friend Melphina for a while now )


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 1, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

When Dargun offers the use of his traveling disc, Kazan nods in excitement.  "Yes, I was worried about the pack animal as well, but we definitely need some means to carry all the neceessary gear without weighing down our warriors--or Mel--too much.  I agree that your furniture mover should be just what we need."

OOC:  I will work on leveling up my character soon and post on the investigation when i get the chance.


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2005)

"So, Bail, can Rayni and I study the book for a bit more? I think I may have something I can reference in my room that may help me understand it more."

OOC: Daz, did Bail catch Mel's request to borrow the book for a bit?


----------



## Someone (Jul 1, 2005)

*Harolk, male human fighter*

Harolk laughs out loud when Kazan read his list. "Did I miss something? I wasn´t aware we were going to sack Xen´drik" says. "Dude, you´re too serious. Relax a little, or you´ll grow wrinkles."

"We´ll gather then here tomorrow. I´ll meanwhile do my own investigation: find out were this city hide the hottest chicks. Are you coming, Bail? You seriously need to catch up after that time with the goblins."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

"The hottest chicks?" Rayni asks, her beautiful golden hair gently swaying as she smiles and shakes her head in puzzlement, "Probably in the stuffiest chicken farm?"


----------



## Someone (Jul 1, 2005)

*Harolk, male human fighter*

_I really wonder if she knows about ´it´_ thinks Harolk. "Don´t worry, honey. You´ll pick up the slang soon"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

"Hmm....I think I am already starting to pick it up--you called me 'honey' because of my golden, honey-coloured hair, no? Sorry if I'm a bit unused to this, but the elders of Aerenal say that 'Aberrant speech is a path to an aberrant soul,' so I never got a chance to invent fun made-up words when I was little."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 3, 2005)

_You know we should probably find out where this tower fell.  It's not like it went all the way down to the Cogs or I bet the cult would have known about it.  I never heard of none of these towers falling._ Hxaptös thinks to Voice, ignoring it's comment about cowardice, but also choosing not to voice his question out loud.  After people have left he will approach their patron to inquire.*


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 3, 2005)

*Bail Human barbarian*

"If you promise to be careful I will let you use the book. I do not want to see my new friends hurt"  Bail says, his eyes lingering on Rayni "I would never forgive myself if you were injured trying to help me". Waving away the proffered list Bail mutters to Kazan "I'm sure you have it in order" before quickly turning to  Harolk and continuing in a much firmer voice "Catch up! Yes, as a young boy I was in charge of the chicken coops and was often chasing after chicks. I will help you catch them"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

"Oh, well, we'll be really really careful!" Rayni promises, "You be careful too--chickens can get mean if you chase them."


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2005)

"Thanks Bail." Mel gives him a big hug.  "We'll be carefull and we'll get it right this time."

"Let's go Rayni" Mel says and sets off to her room.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*Rayni gives Bail a hug at the same time as Mel from the other side.*

"OK, Mel!  Yes, let's!" Rayni exclaims happily.


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2005)

Mel gets into her room and closes the door once Rayne enters.

Rayni:[sblock]She digs around and pulls out box.  She sets the box and the book down on a table and sits down.  Her demeanor changes a little bit, as she begins to get nervous.  "Rayni, you're my friend right?  So if I tell you something, and ask you to keep it a secret, you will, right?"  Mel asks, her voice waivering a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Mel:
[SBLOCK]
*Rayni gives Mel a big hug.*

"Oh Mel, of course I'll keep your secret!  I figured something was up because you originally didn't want to get near the book and then you decided you did, so I thought you must have wanted to get me alone for something...Is it something about Aberrant?  Are you...like me?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2005)

Rayni[Sblock]"I don't know, are you really a changeling?"   Mel asks, as her elven features melt away, her skin becomes a dull grey, her hair and eyes turn pure white, and her form becomes a bit more featureless, though she still looks quite beautiful.

"My father raised me as his own, but kept me from the world for much of my life.  He told me I was a special elf who developed quickly, and I always kept my elven form, around others.  When I was older, I started to use my powers to sneak around and occasionaly out of the estate, where I learned that others like me where out there and that I was a changeling.  I was raised like an elf, I was treated like an elf, but I never was an elf."

A tear steaks down her cheak "Eventualy, I found out that my father wanted to marry me off and then have me assasinate the groom so he could gain control of more land.  Then, when i found out my mom didn't approve of the plan either, talked with her and then ran away."

Mel sniffles "The scary part is, he told me to play Melphina Delena as his daughter returning from her studies in Sharn.  I have to wonder if he realy did have a daughter named Melphina who was sent here to Sharn and what might he have done with her."   Mel shivers.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Rayni:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, you're a changeling Mel?" Rayni looks a bit surprised, but then she smiles widely, "That's so very special!  It must feel wonderful to be so liberated...Myself, I love being an elf, but sometimes I wish I could change around like that."

*Then she hears the terrible things that happened to Mel and her dainty hand comes to her mouth in horror, but then she only hugs Mel tighter and begins to cry as well.*

"Oh Mel!  That's so awful!  Is there anything I can do to make you feel better?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2005)

Rayni: [sblock]"I always though others would be afraid of me when they found out I was a changeling.  I know it would have brought 'father' a lot of problems if it was known publicly.  I'm glad you're my friend Rayni, I don't think I've ever realy had a true friend."

Mel hug Rayni, and straightens up a bit.  "You see, Melphina realy isn't a lie, because it's who I was raised as.  But it's a huge relief to tell someone about all this."

Mel slowly shifts back into Melphina, looking at her, you wouldn't ever suspect that she had never been the beautiful elven girl sitting there.

"Rayni, what did you say about being like you?  Are you a changeling too?"[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Jul 3, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Catch up! Yes, as a young boy I was in charge of the chicken coops and was often chasing after chicks. I will help you catch them"




Harolk throws his hands to the sky "For the gods´ sake! I´m speaking of girls, boy, that part of the humanity with rounds forms that we like to sqeeze so much."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Mel:
[SBLOCK]
"I think Changelings are neat! I'm definitely not afraid--It makes you so special...but it hurt you..."

"I'm glad Melphina isn't a lie because Melphina is my friend--Melphina the elf and Melphina the changeling both--you're the same Mel on the inside."

"As for me...no...I'm not a changeling...But...I...I...I can't...but...you showed me your secret...so..." Rayni grits her teeth and reveals a strange Dragonmark, "I have been tainted by Khyber with this Aberrant Dragonmark. It has evil magic on it that kills...that wants to kill...I...I can barely control it."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2005)

Rayni:[sblock]Mel examines the mark on Rayni "Wow, I've never seen a dragonmark before.  But just because it's aberrant doesn't mean you have to kill.  You're not afraid of me because I'm a changeling, and I'm not afraid of you because of your mark.  I trust you and believe in your Rayni.  And I won't tell if you don't want me to."  Mel hugs Rayni.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Mel:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you Mel...I hope you're right, but...I was banished from Aerenal because I could not control the killing power...I've gotten better with time and a magical artifact from my ancestors, but it still isn't completely under control...And yes, please don't tell anybody."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2005)

Rayni:[sblock] Mel nods and smiles.  "We'll get past this togeather, because that's what friends do."  She looks around for a second, "Now, for the book..."

Mel grabs the book and her box.  She opens the box up and pulls out a glowing shard, that seems to change hues constantly.  She holds it tight, thinking of understanding what the book is and how to use it, till she can picture it in her mind.*

*OOC: I believe that's how this works.  She is learning/has learned goblin (though this might explain it better), but hopefully she'll see or get help figuring out how to use the book from her "luck" stone.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Mel:
[SBLOCK]
*Rayni gives Mel another hug.*

"I hope you're right...I've hurt my friends before, though, so...if you want to keep your distance, I'll understand..."

*Then she leans over curiously and watches Mel with the shard and the book.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2005)

Rayni and Mel: [sblock]As Mel concentrates on her strange stone, she sees a clear picture of the book.  Following the image, she places her first two fingertips beneath the sliver of the dragonshard in the book, and follows a peculiar twist of her mind.  The stone goes black for a moment, then Mel hears a voice in her head: _This Wallbreaker, my report will be ready at the end of the week.  Do you have need of additional information?_  In the stone shard in the book, Mel can see a faint image of a gruff-looking warforged.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Mel:
[SBLOCK]
"Hey look, its a warforged--you did it Mel!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 4, 2005)

Rayni & GM [Sblock] Mel quickly shifts into a goblin shaman (Disguize 15+19=34) and replies ins a gruff voice "Yes, I want an update of your status immediately.  I need to be sure things are running smoothly." (Bluff 3+9=12)

Rolls (I some how manged to roll an extra time, so used the first two) [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 4, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Harolk throws his hands to the sky "For the gods´ sake! I´m speaking of girls, boy, that part of the humanity with rounds forms that we like to sqeeze so much."



"Why would we squeeze them?" thinking of Rayni and Mel he continues "they look like they would break if you squeezed them"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 4, 2005)

Mel and Rayni: [sblock]"Things continue on schedule.  Terrik will take control of the fifth level by the end of next month, and his wealth and influence will increase as predicted.  The only snag would be the expected attempts on his life by rivals.  I have already killed two, so they are reluctant to try further," Wallbreaker reports, seeming to accept Mel as a goblin.[/sblock]


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 4, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

Kazan, seeing that no one is interested in either going to investigate their job before actually undertaking to enter the tower, (unless Hxaptös wants to volunteer) will leave on his own to ask around for information.  First he will find a secure place near Dargun's house where he can disguise himself.  Nothing too elaborate, but enough not to be recognized (disguise +4).  Then he will head to the neigborhood of the shattered tower.  He will try to find some gathering places, and begin asking questions about the tower.  He will make up some rumors about some buried treasure, and see what people have heard.  The more he can get people talking the better.  (gather information +7) And he will be liberal with the copper and silver, but only use gold if someone seems to have some generally worth while information.  He would also be willing to employ a guide if someone had actually been inside the ruins.

As it approaches evening, he heads to the place listed on the piece of paper, and tries to discover any information that might be linked to the kidnapping.  He will be especially cautious, and try not to be noticed.  He will avoid any kind of fight at all cost, if that's possible.

OOC:  Sorry this took so long, it was a very busy weekend for me.


----------



## Bront (Jul 4, 2005)

Rayni & GM:
[Sblock]"Very well, procede as planned for now and report back at the end of the week."  Mel says in the gruff voice.  She closes the book once the warforged acknowledges that she's done, and then shifts back to her Elven form.

"Rayni, I think we need to ask any of the others if they know a warforged named Wallbreaker or has heard of this Terrik.  I don't know much about what they're doing, but if this has something to do with Bail's slavers and Kerrik's kidnapping, it can't be good."

Mel puts her crystal back in it's box and puts the box back in her pouch.  Thinking _'That almost went smoothly, I should hold off using it again for a bit.'_[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Those watching Hxaptös lurking in the corner see his shift again, his back straightens, the wild look in his eyes dissipates, and he slides more easily into the darkness around him.  He shakes himself like a shiver running up his back and mumbles something about _"Ah its good to be out again."_*

*Seeing that Arimart is planning a trek out into the city, Johm says, "Care for some company, I should really like to pick up a few things like a real weapon for example.  I can stay out of your way if you prefer to do the info gathering alone."  While on the trip into the city, Johm will stop at a few minor magic shops and pick up a number of scrolls.  He will also purchase a nicer weapon than the club.  In negotiations, he stays in the background Hiding.  When the chance presents itself he picks a couple of pockets as well.*


----------



## Someone (Jul 4, 2005)

Bail said:
			
		

> "Why would we squeeze them?" thinking of Rayni and Mel he continues "they look like they would break if you squeezed them"




"Come on, I was talking about the... Wait. Wait a moment." says Harolk. "Are you gonna tell me you don´t know about... you never... you know what I mean, do you?" Harolk gestures frantically.

"But what kind of education did those Goblins give you?!?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Mel:
[SBLOCK]
"Yeah, and Terrick sounds awfully like Kerrick.  Maybe its Kerrick's evil twin or alter ego or something," Rayni ponders.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 5, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

Kazan accepts Hxaptos's company without hesitation, but the human's erratic behavior has troubled him.  He hopes to learn more about him during their outing.  "Just let me do all the talking.  I have some experience when it comes to discovering information."

Should he notice the cleric stealing anything, he will give him a stern lecture about not drawing attention to themselves.


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2005)

Rayni: [Sblock]Mel ponders that for a moment, but doesn't seem too sure.  "Maybe, but I don't think so.  But it never hurts to be safe.  Maybe we should ask the staff if Kerrick has any siblings.  I could probably try to gather a bit if info about Dargun as well, but I don't want to seem rude.  Maybe Bail can give us more info on where he got the book."

OOC: What level of sharn are we on, and what level did we find Kerrick on?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Mel:
[SBLOCK]
"You're right, its probably nothing--just a random idea though."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 5, 2005)

*Bail Human Male Barbarian*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> "Come on, I was talking about the... Wait. Wait a moment." says Harolk. "Are you gonna tell me you don´t know about... you never... you know what I mean, do you?" Harolk gestures frantically.
> 
> "But what kind of education did those Goblins give you?!?"



"They taught us how to endure pain, how to make someone insane, how to break the spirit of someone. Nothing about women, and that was a good thing. You ever been in the company of a she-goblin? She would probably bite bits off you"


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2005)

Rayni:
[sblock]"K, let's see if Bail is still around, and what he knows.  I'll go run and see if we can catch him."[/sblock]

Mel walks quickly back downstairs.  Her clothes are a bit discheveled, but she doesn't realy seem to notice or mind.  She looks around, hopefully spots Bail still talking with Harolk and says "Hey Bail, Rayni and I realy need you.  You think you could come upstairs and join us?"  She smiles sweetly and flutters her eyelashes a bit unconsiously.


----------



## Someone (Jul 5, 2005)

> "They taught us how to endure pain, how to make someone insane, how to break the spirit of someone. Nothing about women, and that was a good thing. You ever been in the company of a she-goblin? She would probably bite bits off you"




Looking sideways at Rayni Harolk comments: "Don´t worry. When we´re done with this we´ll look for some female far from those two extremes."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Looking sideways at Rayni Harolk comments: "Don´t worry. When we´re done with this we´ll look for some female far from those two extremes."



 (OOC: That's Mel who came down, rather than Rayni )


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 5, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Mel walks quickly back downstairs.  Her clothes are a bit discheveled, but she doesn't realy seem to notice or mind.  She looks around, hopefully spots Bail still talking with Harolk and says "Hey Bail, Rayni and I realy need you.  You think you could come upstairs and join us?"  She smiles sweetly and flutters her eyelashes a bit unconsiously.



Bail spins on his heel at the sound of Mel's voice "I ahhh, ummm"  he stammers, his face a little flushed.


			
				Someone said:
			
		

> Looking sideways at Mel Harolk comments: "Don´t worry. When we´re done with this we´ll look for some female far from those two extremes.".



Continuing the spin he turns a full 360 degrees until he again faces Harolk "Extremes? Harolk I like you but you always talk in riddles." Bail turns back to Mel "What do you need me for? Should friend Harolk come to?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Bail spins on his heel at the sound of Mel's voice "I ahhh, ummm"  he stammers, his face a little flushed.
> 
> Continuing the spin he turns a full 360 degrees until he again faces Harolk "Extremes? Harolk I like you but you always talk in riddles." Bail turns back to Mel "What do you need me for? Should friend Harolk come to?"



"We think we've found something about your book, but we want to know everything you can tell us about it."  Mel replies, noticing Bail's face, and then her dischevled appearance.  She tries to straighten up a bit without being to obvious about it, but it looks like she didn't put everything on right, so there's little she can do.  "I guess Harolk can come too you want him too.  I just need to pick your brain though."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 5, 2005)

"Sure you do the talking, I'll stay out of your way.  I need to pick up a few things while we are out, this ratty leather armor is starting to smell and this club is useless against a real sword." Jhom replies to Arimart.

*He will be looking for a masterwork chain shirt though he may have to go to a better market, a morning star, and some cure scrolls.*


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 8, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "We think we've found something about your book, but we want to know everything you can tell us about it."  Mel replies, noticing Bail's face, and then her dischevled appearance.  She tries to straighten up a bit without being to obvious about it, but it looks like she didn't put everything on right, so there's little she can do.  "I guess Harolk can come too you want him too.  I just need to pick your brain though."



"Ok then, lead the way. You coming Harolk? or do you need to chase fowl around the city?"  Bail says with a grin as he moves towards Mel.


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Ok then, lead the way. You coming Harolk? or do you need to chase fowl around the city?"  Bail says with a grin as he moves towards Mel.




Mel looks at Bail and Harolk strangely and decides to ask about that alter.  She leads them back to her room.  "Here he is Rayni." she smiles as she walks in.

Mel quickly ducks behind a changing screen and straightens up a bit, then comes back out, looking much more presentable, if not lovely.

"Bail, what do you know about this book and the goblins that used to have it?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

"Hi Bail," Rayni waves with a smile, motioning for Bail to come over and sit with her and the book.  When he does, Rayni gives him another hug and then tries to explain to him what happened while Mel is changing, in a way that will be easy to understand for someone who isn't used to books, "Bail, we found out that you have a magic book.  It lets the person who holds it send secret messages and stuff with the little shard inside--in fact, Mel even pretended to be a goblin and talked to a warforged who appeared in there..."

"This book seems really important," Rayni continues, and she hugs Bail tighter, "I feel you may be in danger for possessing it, though if it can be used to determine the goblins' evil kidnapping plans, then the gain in children saved from their deprevations if we figure it out will be worth the risk, at least in my mind."


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Mel winces behind the screen when Rayni mentions her goblin impersonation.

Once she emerges she continues after Rayni finishes.  "I still didn't read it all, but I think I can read it if it's in Goblin.  I did manage to activate it though, and I hope I didn't arouse any suspision."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

"I doubt you made them suspicious," Rayni replies with a smile of encouragement and trust in Mel's abilities, "You speak the Goblin language fluently, as far as I can tell, and I know I could tell that there was no way the warforged could see the beautiful elven girl on the other side that was making those sounds in Goblin.  I think you did a wonderful acting job, Mel!"


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Mel smiles "Thanks Rayni"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 9, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian*

"What do I know?" the young man ponders as he absent mindedly drapes an arm over Rayni "Well the goblins that raised me had a number of different children of various races. They would break the childrens spirits and then train them in different ways. Some they would teach to fight and kill, others would be taught their words, still others would be shown how to use magic or to destroy buildings and things. These children all had one thing in common, they would eventually disappear."  Bail stops and collects his thoughts before continuing "I don't think they were killed though, I once saw one of them return. He was dressed strangely, in clothes that were way to noble for one of his station. He met with the goblin leaders, I managed to overhear a snippet of the conversation before I was beaten for my troubles." Bail rubs at his jaw and nose as if the injuries still hurt "It was a simple statement"  Bail's voice deepens and he tries to imitate the noble timbre of the well-to-do "Boronel is a fool and Argonth will be ours, the plan runs as you said it would m'Lord" Bail looks up at Mel and Rayni with a sheepish grin and a shrug of his shoulders"I don't know who or what a Boronel and Argonth are"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

"Oh dear!" Rayni looks sad when she hears about Bail's beatings, and she strokes Bail's cheek gently with the back of her hand comfortingly, as a mother or more aptly older sister would a young child, "You're all right now Bail.  We'll protect you.  The goblins can't hurt you anymore...We heard some Warforged named Wallbreaker saying, 'Things continue on schedule. Terrik will take control of the fifth level by the end of next month, and his wealth and influence will increase as predicted. The only snag would be the expected attempts on his life by rivals. I have already killed two, so they are reluctant to try further.'  I wonder...if it is involved with the same plot.  Perhaps they are trying to plant fakes in the noble class to take control from within...what if 'Terrik' is like an evil goblin copy of 'Kerrik' and that's why they tried to have him kidnapped?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Mel gives Bail's hand a comforting squeeze.  "Thank you Bail, that gives us a little more information.  Do you recognize the names Wallbreaker or Terrik?"

OOC: Isida, I think you missed this earlier.  What level of sharn are we on, and what level did we find Kerrick on?


----------



## Someone (Jul 9, 2005)

"A talking book? Isn´t it cursed then, only defending itself?" says Harolk. "Anyway, that sounded kinda strange -what the book said- I can´t put my finger exactly why."

"Oh, yes. Oh, yes. You start killing rivals after you put the false Kerric in place, not _before_. I´m sure they´re not talking about the dwarf we got off the sack yesetrday."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

*Rayni smiles warmly at Harolk.*

"You're probably right Harolk, but I bet the two are involved somehow...I just can't put the pieces together yet--probably because I know so little about this place and its ways...But with all four of us together, I know we can figure it out!"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2005)

*Bail Human barbarian*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Mel gives Bail's hand a comforting squeeze.  "Thank you Bail, that gives us a little more information.  Do you recognize the names Wallbreaker or Terrik?"




"Ay. I have heard of this Wallbreaker. I believe he is one of the machine men. Terrik I do not think I know that name but the beatings sometimes affect my memories so I will think on it. How would the goblins make an evil copy of someone? And why would they call him a similiar but different name?"  Bail stands suddenly and paces the room "this is giving me a headache, we should be getting about the job we have been given instead of pondering the problems of this book. I'm sure we can ponder and act at once, can't we? I should have gone with Kazan, I bet his night has been action packed"Bail leans against the wall next to the door, subconcsiously flexing his muscles and clenching his fists.


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Ay. I have heard of this Wallbreaker. I believe he is one of the machine men. Terrik I do not think I know that name but the beatings sometimes affect my memories so I will think on it. How would the goblins make an evil copy of someone? And why would they call him a similiar but different name?"  Bail stands suddenly and paces the room "this is giving me a headache, we should be getting about the job we have been given instead of pondering the problems of this book. I'm sure we can ponder and act at once, can't we? I should have gone with Kazan, I bet his night has been action packed"Bail leans against the wall next to the door, subconcsiously flexing his muscles and clenching his fists.



"Oh, we'll take care of the job Dargun gave us, but this is stuff we should be looking for as well.  Dargun's job might be related to this in some way.  Don't forget, Kerrik was taken by goblins, and this Wallbreaker believed I was one, perhaps the attacks were related to what happened to you."  Mel looks at Bail curiously "Don't you want to stop the people who did what they did for you?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian*

"Sure do but with actions not words"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

"Don't be sad, Bail," Rayni comforts with a smile, "The day is still young, and you're here with friends, so maybe we can find something interesting to do.  I know in Aerenal, we used to have the most interesting debates on the minutiae of...oh, but I bet that wouldn't be fun right now.  Hmm...I'll bet Mel knows something really fun to do here, though!  Oh, and who is this Kazan?  Do I know him?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

"Well, I don't know the area here that well, but I can try to think of something fun."  Mel ponders a bit. "Maybe there's a swimming hole or something like that around here.  Perhaps Dargun even has one of his own.  Or I'm sure we could find a performance of some kind to see, they'res got to be something going on like that in Sharn somewhere.  Or we can even just wander around the towers to see them all.  I hear several are quite different."


----------



## Someone (Jul 11, 2005)

"That´s a good idea. I had something in mind, but seems you´re not so keen on that. Let´s move and burn some of our easy earned money" adds Harolk.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 12, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian*

"Kazan is the pushy half elf that was with us earlier, and come to think of it where did the weird priest and the dwarf go?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

"Ohhhhh, you mean Arimart."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 14, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian*

"Arimart - yeah that was it, I wonder where I got Kazan from?"  Bail says as he scratches his head "you must forgive me, too many new faces in to short a time. The events of the last few weeks have been ahhh stressful"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> Kazan, seeing that no one is interested in either going to investigate their job before actually undertaking to enter the tower, (unless Hxaptös wants to volunteer) will leave on his own to ask around for information.  First he will find a secure place near Dargun's house where he can disguise himself.  Nothing too elaborate, but enough not to be recognized (disguise +4).



  Gathering up bits and pieces, Kazan dirties his skin to give himself a swarthy complexion, shadows his nose to make it seem a bit longer, and emphasizes creases in his face to make him look a bit older.  Changing his shirt, adopting a cap, and altering his gait a bit make him look different enough from himself that most would have to take more than a casual glance to discover his true identity. 







> Then he will head to the neigborhood of the shattered tower.  He will try to find some gathering places, and begin asking questions about the tower.  He will make up some rumors about some buried treasure, and see what people have heard.  The more he can get people talking the better.  (gather information +7) And he will be liberal with the copper and silver, but only use gold if someone seems to have some generally worth while information.  He would also be willing to employ a guide if someone had actually been inside the ruins.



  The ruins of the Glass Tower are on one of the lower levels of Sharn, lit more by _everbright lanters_, torches, and the occasional stray beam of sunlight, rather than full the daylight that illuminates the upper levels.  Shattered glass carpets the ground, some ground into paths, others forming dangerous razor-sharp fields.  Twisted wreckage of rooms lie near the center of the pit, most dark inside.  Remains of the rooms, mostly plundered for the stone and timber within, remain as skeletons at the edges of the crater that was formed when the tower fell from the sky.  

People swarm the tower, as they swarm all the lower levels.  They walk the safe paths, most giving a small fee to the people who maintain them, seeking large shards of glass for windows or crafts.  Others seem to live in the middle of the crater, watching all others suspiciously.  The strutures in the very center seem to be the least damaged and scavanged.  Asking about, Kazan finds out several things.  One old human beggar can recall for him the Day the Tower Fell. 

"Aye, I was no more than a tyke.  Was sittin' on a tower, not too far from here.  Watching the Glass Tower float, fun pastime for us younglings.  All of a sudden, just like strings were cut, it crashed down.  Right into a market, made a big bloody crater, people just runnin' and screamin' eve'ywhere...  Terrible thing, terrible, no one seemed to know what or how it happened from that day to this..."

Asking about treasure, most of the people he talks to says the tower has been picked clean ages ago.  However, one enterprising fellow closer to the crater, one who calls himself Tarkash, says some of the inner businesses are still intact, or mostly so.  Because of the danger involved in getting down there, an enterprising team of people could still make some money by finding the deepest levels that were driven the furthest underground.  Tarkash has no interest in guiding the party down, however, as this is his life's blood.  

"Keep away from the northwest quarter of the Tower.  That's _mine_, and if I catch you in there, I won't be adverse to adding to the bones down there," he warns.  Tarkash is a slender half-elf man, though obviously strong.  He wears scuffed leathers and keeps a gray kerchief around his head and hair.  

All in all, it takes about seven silver and eight copper to loosen tongues around the Tower.



			
				Kazan said:
			
		

> As it approaches evening, he heads to the place listed on the piece of paper, and tries to discover any information that might be linked to the kidnapping.  He will be especially cautious, and try not to be noticed.  He will avoid any kind of fight at all cost, if that's possible.



  The Southwind Tower has an inner Core and an outer skin that has been added on over the years.  Inside the original Core tower, on the very low level of fifteen, is a room paneled entirely in banded agate.  It seems to be a meeting room of some sort.  The lower levels of the Core tower are thick with goblins, thieves, toughs, and sell-swords.  The Agate room stands open, but is guarded by a brace of armored goblin guards sporting heavy maces.  Inside a half-dozen goblins stand and converse in low voices.  Kazan takes this all in in a glance, and continues to pass on by as if that room were no more of an interest than any other room.

He presses goblins and thugs for more information, finally having to part with a gold coin in order to get the rumors he wants.  Apparently a fellow named "Terrick," a goblin crime boss of some small notoriety, wanted Kerrik d'Kundarak in order to put some pressure on his uncle.  For what reason, the low-placed goblin thief can't say.  Probably something to extract favors  or gain a favorable deal.  



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Seeing that Arimart is planning a trek out into the city, Johm says, "Care for some company, I should really like to pick up a few things like a real weapon for example.  I can stay out of your way if you prefer to do the info gathering alone."  While on the trip into the city, Johm will stop at a few minor magic shops and pick up a number of scrolls.  He will also purchase a nicer weapon than the club.  In negotiations, he stays in the background Hiding.  When the chance presents itself he picks a couple of pockets as well.



  While traveling, Johm can stop into the marked shop of a magewright and artificer and request some scrolls.  After a bit of hunting about, a pinched and harried young human man manages to rustle up three divine scrolls of interest:  _veil from death, fear no evil_, and _call the devil's raven_.  (hide from undead, remove fear, and summon monster I, for a total of 75gp.)

At a small stall outside a weaponsmith, he can find a decent light mace of good heft and sturdy construction.  While he examines the wares, he carefully searches for a mark.  The first man nearly catches him, so he smiles and keeps his hands to himself.  However, his next two attempts are more sucessful.  One man seems to be an off-duty official of some sort.  White-haired and half-deaf, neither he nor his trophy wife notice when you slip a small iron flask off of his belt and into your own.  It's full of something thick, orange, opaque and it smells sweet and floral.  The second mark is a young man, nearly a boy, with a belt pouch so loose you just _had_ to take it off his hands.  It jingles, and when you stop to count your find, you discover, three pieces of copper, two silver, and three gold.  Arimat is very busy with finding information, and doesn't seem to notice Johm's activities.

OOC: What level of Sharn are we on, and what level did we find Kerrick on?  - You're on level eighty of this particular tower, and you found Kerrick about twenty levels below and two towers over.

~~~

The others of the group can go exploring in the towers, finding the elegant markets, not-so-elegant markets, some of the skyships, and others strange and wonderous sites of Sharn.  The day is cool, not over warm, and breezy amidst the skyways.  Fine arches, heavy bridges, and ethereal glass arcs trace the skies as you walk through the city.

Once the day is done, you can all return to the home of Dargun, where a fine dinner of steak with sauce of red wine and mushrooms, bread, greens, and stout awaits you.


----------



## Someone (Jul 15, 2005)

"So, what did you find?" inquires Harolk when the group joins. "Good, if an anemic half-elf is our bigger problem, this is going to be a piece of cake."


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

Mel digs into the steak, though not as visciously as last night.  She smiles and listens to what Airmart and Johm tell her they found.


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 15, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

Kazan eases himself into the dinner table and eagerly starts into his meal, famished after all the day's activity.  "Did you enjoy your day?  Anything of interest to report?"

Kazan himself will relate all that he discovered about the shattered tower, including the possibility of undiscovered treasures in a certain part of the ruins.  "It might warrant a slight detour if we find it convenient.  Of course we will have to watch our backs, as some people may be looking out for us now that I have been asking questions."

With regards to the goblins and that information, he will only speak up if Dargun and the servants are not around.  OOC: Is Dargun at the dinner?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 15, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian*

"Nice work"  Bail says to the scouts "next time please make sure I come wth you - I don't want to be stuck with the bookworms again" he whispers as he looks over to where Mel and Rayni stand deep in conversation. "It wasn't a complete waste of time though, the girls were somewhat successful with my book" Bail recounts what he knows of the events of the previous evening.


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

Mel tells the tale "Rayni and I were trying to figure out the book, when a Warforged appeared in it.  He called himself Wallbreaker.  I managed to disguise my voice a bit to sound like a goblin, and found out someone named Terrik should have control of the 5th level, and that he had already killed two of his rivals to detur attempts on his life.  I know this probably related to Dargun's mission, but it might be related to his son's attempted kidnapping, as well as what happened to poor Bail."  Mel gives Bail a sympathetic hug.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

*Rayni nods in agreement with Mel, taking the steak off of her plate and slipping it onto Mel's plate if she wants it or otherwise Bail's.  Then she just eats the side dishes of vegetables and bread.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 15, 2005)

"Now that was a successful run, you got information, Kazan, and I picked up a bunch of stuff.  So we are gonna start with the treasure run first? or take care of that Kerrick gobbo?" says Jhom, still in control.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2005)

Dargun is not at dinner at the moment.  If asked, the servants tell you he's delayed by business.


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Rayni nods in agreement with Mel, taking the steak off of her plate and slipping it onto Mel's plate if she wants it or otherwise Bail's.  Then she just eats the side dishes of vegetables and bread.*



"Thanks Rayni, but I'm not that hungry tonight.  Bail could probably eat it though."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 15, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian*

"Yum, yum, woof, woof"


----------



## Someone (Jul 16, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "So we are gonna start with the treasure run first? or take care of that Kerrick gobbo?" says Jhom, still in control.




"I´m going for the lock" says Harolk. "The goblins don´t concern me."


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 18, 2005)

*Kazan Oleander(Arimart) - Half-Elf Spellthief*

When Kazan hears the name Terrick mentioned, he grows quite excited.  "That's very interesting."  Making sure that none of the servants can overhear, he relates their own reconnoitering of the location on the piece of parchment, and the mention of a goblin named Terrick, who wanted to put pressure on Dargun by kidnapping Kerrick.  "Obviously the two are connected.  Quite a coincidence I must say."

He continues: "It seems we have two tasks before us, finding the lock, and finding more information about this Terrick character.  I agree with Harolk that our first priority should be the lock, as that's what we've been employed to do.  We can look into the goblin problem later.  But I still don't think we should say anything to Dargun, until we know what exactly he may be up to.  What does everyone else have to say?"

In response to Bail, Kazan says, "Certainly I will take you along next time I venture out.  My life certainly never lacks for excitement, and it would be useful to have someone with your talents along."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 18, 2005)

"Right then, back into the lower reaches.  We should head out soon, no use in just hanging around." replies Jhom.  He hefts his new light mace thinking of how he can get rid of the stinky armor he is wearing if he could find a few more easy marks like those he managed to steal from down there.


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 20, 2005)

"Well, if that's all settled, I suggest we get a good night's sleep here, and head out before first light in the morning.  There's no telling how many day's it will take to find what we are looking for, so we should be well rested before we start."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2005)

*Bail Human Barbarian*

Bail concurs although he is itching for some action, "Can we get an early start?"  he queries "Break our fast at the crack of dawn and get down to the ruins before they are overrun by the usual crowd?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

"I'm all for a good nights sleep."  Mel chimes in.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

*Rayni looks directly at Mel after that last comment.*

"I will have no problem with an early start--I only need four hours of light reverie to be able to start another action-packed day--And Mel too!  Isn't reverie wonderful, Mel, my friend?


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Rayni looks directly at Mel after that last comment.*
> 
> "I will have no problem with an early start--I only need four hours of light reverie to be able to start another action-packed day--And Mel too!  Isn't reverie wonderful, Mel, my friend?



"Yes, nothing quite like it.  I've often gotten some extra time in just to clear my mind.  And a nice quiet room makes it so much easier."

Mel plots sneaking into Rayni's room later and twaping her with a pillow.  She always loved a good pillow fight.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2005)

"Fine tomorrow then." replies Jhom, not really comfortable in the dwarf's large upscale estate.


----------



## Someone (Jul 20, 2005)

"I said it before" says Harolk. "The lock has been there years: a few hours sooner or later surely don´t matter. And that means another breakfast tomorrow. I could grow used to them."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2005)

Before sleeping Bail runs through some simple exercises. He sleeps on the floor at the end of Harolks bed and rises early for another quick workout and a simple breakfast. He then waits patiently for his new allies to rise.


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

Mel sneaks into Rayni's room at night and twaps her with a pillow while she's mediating.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2005)

*Rayni snaps out of her trance with a start, her body crackling with energy and her eyes and mouth glowing a deep purplish-black, the pupils vanishing into the light.*

*As she turns her gaze on Mel, her eyebrows shoot up and she clutches at her talisman and the energies and her tensed muscles both seem to calm visibly, until she is back to normal, just a petite little elf, who sticks out her tongue and then calls out to Mel with a big smile as if nothing had happened:*

"Hey!  That's not fair--let me defend myself!"


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2005)

Mel giggles and twaps at Rayni again.  "It's a pillow fight, it's not supposed to be fairl"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2005)

*Rayni's golden hair splays out wildly and unbound every which way as she is thwapped continually on the head, but she eventually backs up to the bed to pull out a pillow of her own to defend herself, holding it up triumphantly to block the next strike.*


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2005)

Mel giggles and tries to feign and counter attack, but misjudges the pillow's dynamics and whaps herself instead.  This prooves to be too much for her as she falls down on the bed laughing.

When she calms down she says to Rayni "You know, I never grew up with any siblings or other children, so I never got to do any of this stuff.  Thanks."  She smiles warmly.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 10, 2005)

Cursing the sleepiness of his (soft?) friends Bail has time to look around the dwarf lord's estates. Meeting a servant he enquires as to where might be the best place to practice his skill-at-arms. After receiving directions he asks the servant if he could advise his friends where he is when they eventually decide to grace the morning with their presence.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 13, 2005)

*Rayni smiles, a sad smile full of wistful nostalgia.*

"Back until they found out about my...aberration...I had friends, or so I thought.  But I'm not sure they were really my friends...they abandoned me in my time of greatest need...I guess I can't blame them though..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"Well, Rayni, how bout we make a pact to never abandon each other, no matter what?"  Mel smiles "I think we could both use some family right now."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"No matter what?  To have a family again...that would be so wonderful!  But Mel...listen...if I can't control myself and I'm going to hurt you, you have to leave me, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"I'll make sure that doesn't happen then, ok?"   Mel smiles and hugs Rayni


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

*Rayni hugs Mel back.*

"It's not something you can control...I just have to try to have discipline, but I'm not perfect..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"And I accept that.  And I hope you accept that of me too.  Isn't that what family does?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"I guess so...But my old family couldn't.  There just isn't enough space for someone _aberrant_ like me on Aerenal...I am a disgrace to the honoured ancestors."


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

"And I was simply a tool of mine.  I don't even know who my real father is."

Mel sighs and then yawns "I'm sorry Rayni, I'm tired, I can't rest the way you do.  But don't worry, I think you'll honor your ancestors in your own special way."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"Thank you, Mel...I only hope that I do.  It is clear that it will never be my fate to join them in undying honour...Well if you need rest, then you should sleep.  So I guess you don't gain the ability to reverie when you shape like an elf?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

She shakes her head "No, and my father tried to teach me too.  He called it my only failure." she frowns.

"I guess I should head back to my room then.  Good night Rayni."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

"Good night, Mel...and don't worry.  It doesn't matter what he says.  You are not a failure!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Mel smiles and hugs Rayni before she wanders off back to bed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

*Now that the pillow fight has been resolved, Rayni goes back to Reverie.*


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 18, 2005)

Once he's finished his morning exercises Bail scrapes the sweat from his body with a stick _"Don't want those lovely ladies I'm with thinking I'm some sort of smelly animal"_ he thinks to himself as he scrapes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2005)

In the morning, once everyone is downstairs, Dargon makes an appearance about halfway through another large breakfast.  Kerrik is at his side, hauling several large canvas bags.  He smiles brightly at his rescuers and throws a wink to the ladies.

"Good morning to all.  I've collected all the little odds and ends you wanted for your foray into Fallen.  Ah, also there's something else you should know... I know some of you investigated Fallen, but there's another something I should warn you of.  Natives of Sharn know it so well they sometimes forget to mention it to others.  There are some... well, they were people at one point.  They're called 'ravers,' insane people that live in the depths of Fallen.  Some were driven to insanity when the Glass Tower fell, others are madmen that were thrown into Fallen to get them away from normal folks.  Just be wary of them, they have no fear, cannot be reasoned with, and are very... violent.  They are like mad dogs, truth be told," Dargon says, and sighs.  "I wanted to wish you good luck.  And for the last thing, here is my furniture-mover.  One needs only hold it and think the word 'Grutash,' and it will activate.  The effect only lasts for about an hour, and it can be used only five times a day, just as a warning.  Don't lose it either, it's not exactly expensive, but it's not cheap either."  The furniture-mover is a concave glass lens set in a brass frame on the end of a short walnut rod.  Dwarven runes spell out the work "Grutash" on the rod.

After everyone gathers their things, says their fairwells, and makes any other further preparations, they can begin their travels to Lower Dura and the district of Fallen.  Arimart takes point, having been there before with Hxaptös.  The day today is a bit cloudy, and by the time you get down to Fallen, only a few random shafts of light pierce the twilight gloom.  Torches and the very occasional _everbright lantern_ (probably stolen from somewhere in the upper levels) provide most of the dim light.  Broken statues of gods, left over from Fallen's history as a temple district, look down upon you from higher floors.  Avoiding the razor-sharp fields of glass, and paying a copper apiece to travel on one of the ground-in paths maintained by a small army of people, you slowly make your way to the center of the crater that dominates Fallen.  There are a few rat markets going on today, but the dim light seems to match the mood of the district today.  People seem more sullen than usual, but their faces are pinched with fear when the occasional insane cackle echoes across the crater.  One or more ravers must be haunting the area...

You finally get to the middle of the crater, where a twisted a shattered shaft penetrates deep into the earth.  A marvel of dwarven engineering, the central core of the Glass Tower somehow remained mostly intact after the fall.  Faint lamplight marks various holes in the walls, places where people live deep within the earth.  The stench of waste, sulfur, and unwashed bodies greets your nose as you gaze down into the shaft.  The twisted walls provide a kind of precarious stair, mostly without any kind of substantial railing.  It appears as if the tower is actually upside down, which means you'll have to go deep, because banks tend to be at the tops of towers.  A faint cry echoes up from the darkness below as you contemplate your descent...


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

Melphina examines the furnature mover.  "This is pretty neat.  Does anyone mind if I carry it?"

As they decend, Mel shivers as if a cold wind was blowing over.  "How can people stand to live here?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

"I...don't know...It is so awful here...So awful!"


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 23, 2005)

Every nerve dances as Bail follows behind the group, in his right hand he holds his spear as though it were a staff, using the shaft to help him on the unsteady ground. He keeps a keen eye on the locals, concerned that the party may be mistaken for an easy mark.


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

"Don't worry Rayni, I'm sure Bail and Harolk will keep us safe," Mel says.  "Won't you?" she asks, looking for reasurance.


----------



## Someone (Oct 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> As they decend, Mel shivers as if a cold wind was blowing over.  "How can people stand to live here?"




"I don´t care, as long as they get out of our way. And if they don´t..." says Harolk, and then his swords come out of their scabbards in a lightning-quick movement, and arc around him in sparkling arcs before returning to their resting places.

"...they´ll regret it."

[ooc: Taking 10, Harolk´s Perform (weapon drill) check is 18]


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

"See Rayni? We're safe." says Mel, sounding almost confident.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hxaptos follows wordlessly. _This place isn't so bad, better than down below at least._ he thinks to lump.  He keeps a wary eye out for any thrashing tendrils and moving shadows.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2005)

At the sight of the well-armed, well-fed, wealthy and numerous party, the denizens of the Glass Tower scuttle deeply into their hovels.  They risk life daily from the insane ravers; there was no need to provoke trouble if it was not necessary.  The hovels were true pits, lined with rags and refuse, lit by the cheapest rush-dip lamps, crammed with as many people as they could hold.  The stench is apalling, and Arimart finally ties a kerchief around his nose and mouth to keep from breathing it in so deeply.  The torches and lanterns the party carries lights up the area around them clearly, far more clearly then they would want, truth be told.

You descend in a ragged spiral around the shaft until they get to a series of shattered and twisted corridors that branch off in many directions.  More of the insane cackling echoes up from below, sounding much louder than before, but also echoing more, making it hard to tell where it's coming from.  You have your choice of straight down, sloping down to the west, sloping down to the northeast, straight south, and sloping slightly up to the northeast.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

*Rayni shivers again.*

"This..this place....is awful."

*Her mouth curls into a tremulous frown, and her eyes flash with a violet glow for just an instant.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 24, 2005)

"We should just get to it.  The less we're in this place, the better."  Mel says.  "One of the downward paths I think is best."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2005)

"Agreed...I want to get out of here already, and we've only just entered..."


----------



## Someone (Oct 25, 2005)

"Downwards, then" says Harolk, who apparently doesn´t mind the noises and distant laughter.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

"Yes, I think we should continue straight down as well" Bail says as he stretches his back and reaffrims his grip on his spear.


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2005)

Mel follows her companions down, making sure the warriors are in sight at all times.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 26, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Hxaptos follows wordlessly. _This place isn't so bad, better than down below at least._ he thinks to lump.  He keeps a wary eye out for any thrashing tendrils and moving shadows.




_... and down we go._ Hxaptos thinks to himself.  The refuse that lays spread out nearby doesn't even register with him.  The insane laughter, however, is a little more upsetting.  His eyes dart back and forth and he looks to keen observers like he is loosing it again. Aware of the fact that he would be left here alone as the rest begin to descend, he jolts forward and slides quietly into the back of the group keeping silent.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

Bail moves to the front of the group, warily poking at rubble with his spear as the party descends, trying to ensure that their footing is steady and no one is put ay any undue risk.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2005)

Steady footing is hard to come by in here, and as a matter of fact, as you go down the shaft, there are places where there is no footing at all.  The walk down becomes a climb down, or in some places, a float-down as Rayni uses the furniture-mover to move both people and the supplies down the worst areas.  The worst areas are defined as places with glass shards sticking out of the walls, places where a normal rope might fray and snap against the walls.  Despite the caution everyone displays, there's not a person without some small cut by the time the shaft terminates in a treacherous pile of rubble and glass.

The crazed laughter only plagued the party occasionally during their trip downward, but a sense of eyes watching started about halfway down and hasn't let up.  Parts of the shattered walls show bits of furniture, clothes, and wood still preserved.  And every now and then some bones.  The most disturbing was perhaps the bony hand that jutted from the wall, a plea for freedom from beyond the pale.  Hxaptos found some of the images seemed to match some he remembered from ceremonies... or was that only his imagination?

_Delightful place, much like where I came from.  We should come down here more often, you might learn a great deal about the Far Realms..._ the Voice mutters in the troubled man's head.

Apparently the population of the shattered tower used the shaft as a garbage dump, and the smell was atrocious, adding slickness to the already treacherous footing.  A pair of muckcrawlers (like carrion crawlers, but feed on garbage instead of rotting flesh) slunk back into the refuse at your approach with light and fire, and haven't budged since you came down.  You're guessing they are content with the refuse... for now.

Several branching passages lead off like spokes from a broken wheel, all of them choaked with rubble in places and with treacherous footing at the least.  Shadow shrouds the place, and your lanterns barely seem to penetrate the gloom.  Proceeding with care, you start on the passage on the right, because one seems as good as the other and you have to start somewhere...  A cackle echoes through the shaft as you begin to walk, and someone higher up begins to sob faintly.

As Rayni begins to follow the rest of the group, she catches a new layer of stink, one reeking of rotten eggs.  Just as she realizes that, her lantern catches the sewer gas on fire, and a great gout of flame erupts all around her.  She leaps back, stumbling into some refuse, but only mildly scorched instead of badly burned.  Insane screams ring in the group's ears as figures begin to leap into the hellish light, old scars and new ones mingled into an strange and nigh-unrecognizable hide on the humanoid attacks.  Armed with glass shards, stones, and metal rods, they come screaming through the slick and treacherous rubble...

OOC - The ground here is uneaven, slick and difficult to move through.  There are larger pieces of rock and debris that the ravers are jumping from like stepping stones, some more easily accessed than others, scattered around the area.  You cannot charge or run, though you could leap from rock to rock like the ravers are doing.  You can only move half-speed at best due to the rubble.  The lighting is fairly poor, and seeing more than fifteen feet is difficult.  Those with low-light vision can see more, obviously (15' bright illumination, 30' shadowy illumination).  The higher rocks range from six to ten feet high, and require a Climb check to get up.  Battlefield is as the attachment says.  Everyone is represented by a letter of their first name, except Hxaptos is an X, because we have two H-names.  The darker squares are the high pieces of rubbles, and the ravers are represented by E for enemy.  The red spot is the fire-gout.  Square are 5-feet.  Mark about fifteen feet or so around your characters for clear vision (double that for low-light vision character) for where you can see clearly.  Everyone can hear many people advancing though.  The ravers just moved into postion, so everyone can make some kind of action now.  Rayni takes 2 points of damage from the fire-gout.

Edit:  My file is too big to upload and I don't know how to make the bloody thing smaller.  E-mail me for the map.


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

"Are you all right Rayni?" Mel asks as she draws her bow and fires an arrow at one of the oncoming ravers.

(+3 to hit, 1d6 DMG)

OOC: Fixed.  If you open the file in MS Paint, and then save as, and change the type to JPG or GIF, that will shrink it quite a bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

"Yes, I'm OK Mel...Oh dear!  These people don't look friendly at all!  I think we're going to have to fight them due to their insanity, but I feel bad about it..."

(OOC: Rayni moves to the rock two squares left of her and Eldritch Spears the nearest Raver with a "Magic Missile" for 1d6 damage)


----------



## Someone (Oct 30, 2005)

(e-mail sent, will edit this post when I have the map)

"They are not insane, honey" says Harolk. "It´s only they are a shameless bunch*"

Harolk would like to charge the enemy, but the acrobatics needed and the poor light discourages him from doing so. Instead, he places himself in front of the party wielding a sword two handed, waiting for any of the enemy to come to them.

Edit: "Move back a little" says "So they have to come down from those stones to fight us"

[ditto, Ready an action to strike the first enemy within reach. In later turns, if he can make a full attack use Quickdraw to put the second sword into action

*It´s an old family joke]


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hxaptos laughs out loud, cackling at the thought of more knowledge and the coming conflict.  _The Far Realms?  Tell me more! How can we learn more here?_ he thinks to lump.  Casting _bane_, Hxaptos fills the area with maligned influence hopefully causing the approaching ravers some element of doubt and fear.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 31, 2005)

Bail takes a 5 foot step forward so that he is immediately behind Mel "Do not worry women I will protect you" he naively says as he braces his spear in an effort to be ready to stab at any enemies that leap to the attack. As he waits his anxiety is slowly building, building into an exacting rage.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2005)

Harolk takes a grip on one of his swords, the blade glittering in the dim light.  He sets his feet as firmly as he can in the uneven ground and waits for the first ragged enemy to come within reach of his steel.  Arimat takes advantage of an otherwise bad situation and slips into the shadows to hide.  He simply seems to disappear into thin air...

The ravers come leaping closer, some howling as they slip on the stones.  However, two manage to leap clearly into the light.  One makes a prodigious leap from one hunk of rock to another, right above where Arimat was a minute before.  In the lantern light the ravers present themselves as a horrid combination between plague victims and dying soldiers.  Thin men and women, their bodies wrapped up in rags stained with blood, old wounds showing throw tears in their clothes.  They clutch pieces of shattered beams, chunks of rock, shards of metal with one end wrapped in cloth as cruth, makeshift weapons.  Their eyes, however, are possibly their most terrible feature, huge and glassy, staring _through_ you as if they are fighting something not of this world.  

Harolk readies his sword as one of them leaps into the light, making a mighty, two-handed chop at the raver on the rock.  It bites hard, and fresh blood begins to show on the raver's side.  He screams loudly as he lands on the rocks next to Harolk, a chunk of rock in his fist and death in his eyes.  From behind Harolk, Hxaptös clutches a twisted holy symbol secreted on his person, his other hand curved into a claw.  "_Dukaos!_" he snarls, raking his hand through the air.  A half-seen shimmer of shadow spreads through the area, and renewed shrieks are heard from the unseen ravers.  The one in front of Harolk begins to make a high-pitched mewling noise, like a frightened kitten.

_You see the creatures before you?  They have looked into Xoriat, and come out with amazing secrets.  Yet their minds cannot comprehend them, and so they are little better than animals.  One must have a trained *will* to understand the secrets, lest your mind be crushed under their weight.  Take one alive, listen to his words, and you may yet gain insight into the place of my creation,_ the Voice whispers into Hxaptös' head.

Rayni steps carefully through the wreckage, but almost slips when she tries to climb up the rock.  Taking advantage of what she can, she pops her head and hand out of the other side of the rock, using it as a sheild, and stabs her hand forward.  With a sharp word, a dart of purple light flies from her finger and strikes the other raver to Harolk's left.  She hears a faint crack as it impacts in the raver's side, and he gives a faint shriek.  

Mel sights over her arrow on the one Rayni just hit.  It's just outside the light from the fire-gout and lanterns, but by squinting and taking some care, she catches the glint of eyes and pinpoints the raver's position.  Letting the arrow fly, she hears another faint yelp from the wounded raver.  Bail steps backward carefully, putting himself between Mel and the ravers, his spear at the ready, glinting in the firelight...

OOC - Harolk readies an action.  Arimat hides.  The ravers move up, some slipping, one moving up near Harolk, one getting within ten feet of him, Arimat, and Bail.  Harolk's readied action goes off, and he hits the jumping raver with a 20, doing 12 points of damage.  Hxaptös casts _bane_, catching all the ravers, and affecting several.  Rayni makes her Balance check to move across the ground, but fails her Climb check by one.  She pops around the rock and makes her attack on the raver with a touch attack of 14, doing 4 points of damage.  Mel hits with her shortbow on an 18, doing 3 points of damage to the one on Halrock's right.  Bail steps backwards and readies an action to attack.

Initiative:
Harolk - 17
Arimat - 12
Ravers - 11
Hxaptös - 10
Rayni - 8
Mel - 7
Bail - 4

Would you guys like me to do several rounds at a time to make up for my slower posting schedule?  If so, post some general tactics or multi-round actions for me to work with.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

(OOC: If you want to do several rounds, Rayni is going to Eldritch Blast, Eldritch Blast, and more Eldritch Blast, switching between Magic Missiles, Orbs of Fire, Acid, Cold, and Electricity.  If she is approached in melee, she'll run (by which I don't literally mean run because the footing is unsteady) and hide behind Harolk and Bail)


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

Mel will keep peppering them with arrows until she's forced into Melee, where she'll draw her Rapier, but she'll try to avoid that.  She'll try to stay by Rayni and behind Bail, and avoid firing into melee if she can.

OOC: Go for a few rounds, that's fine with me.


----------



## Someone (Nov 6, 2005)

Harolk draws the bloody blade from his opponent, and draws an arc with it wielding the stell with the left hand, surprised his opponent is still alive. _The elf fell with much less than this_ he thinks, and at the same time he strikes with the other sword from the scabbard.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Would you guys like me to do several rounds at a time to make up for my slower posting schedule?  If so, post some general tactics or multi-round actions for me to work with.




I already did that: Use Quickdraw to draw the second sword and continue fighting with two weapons, attacking the most wounded opponent until he´s seriously wounded, then retreat using a Withdraw action.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Hxaptos cackles back at the approaching ravers intent on stealing the knowledge these close-minded lunatics have inadvertently acquired. Drawing his light crossbow he moves back a bit before taking aim and firing.  He will continue to fire unless one gets really close, then he'll cast _lesser confusion_ and drop his crossbow, entering into melee with his mace.*

_[ooc: several is good, I'd like to see how it progresses.]_


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 7, 2005)

OOC: I'm good with the multi round thing. Bail will stab at any ravers that get within range, trying desperately to protect the ladies, if he or Rayni or Mel get hit for more than a couple of points of damage he will RAGE and go beserk, dropping his spear and drawing his Great Axe!!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 21, 2005)

Harolk unsheaths his second blade, and both sing through the air with a deadly song.  Twin arcs of steel; one cuts a bit too high, but the other cuts just right, beheading the wounded raver on the rock.  A sheet of blood, black in the uncertain light, soaks the rock, and the metallic tang of blood fills the air, momentarily covering the scent of decay. Another raver lunges into his place, but Arimat explodes from the shadows and slashes the raver's thigh.  The one in front of Bail lunges at him with a crazed cackle.  Bail's reflexes are sharp, and he thrusts his spear into the raver with a sickening _crack_.  The raver is half-impaled, but doesn't even seem to notice as he hauls himself up the spearshaft and slashes deeply into Bail's arm with a filth-encrusted metal shard.

Faint cackling and squealing reveal that the other ravers are moving closer, but the firelight doesn't reveal them yet.  Hxaptös whirls and attempt to hit the raver next to Bail with his crossbow, but it sails high above both of their heads.  Rayni's next shaft of purple light impacts soundlessly, and harmlessly, at the raver's feet, her shaking hands throwing off her aim.  Mel wants to help her friends, but she can't fire at the two ravers she can see without possibly hitting Bail or Harolk, so she waits for her opportunity.  

Harolk slashes again, this time both swords finding their arc, eviscerating the raver on the rock.  Arimat ducks back into the shadows, but as he moves to hide himself, two pairs of scarred, rag-wrapped hands clutch around his arms, neck, and mouth and drag him down into the rubble, out of sight.  Arimat utters a muffled scream, as Harolk sees the half-elf vanish from sight in the darkness.  The raver impaled on Bail's spear attempts to slash at him again, but his massive injuries are catching up to him, and his slash scrapes off Bail's armor.  Bail's vision goes red and a howl to match the ravers rips from his throat.  He drops the spear (and the raver with it) and grabs his axe from its cover, slashing wildly at the raver.  However, when he dropped the spear, the raver was dragged to his knees, and the axe sings over the raver's head.

Glints of eyes appear from the darkness as the other ravers move in for the kill.  They hurl chunks of rock at the party, one striking Harolk in the side of the head, sending his vision swimming for an instant and sending blood pouring over his tunic.  Another sails past Bail, a third lands between them, and a fourth slams into Mel's side, where a burst of pain and a faint _snap_ tell her that some ribs probably just cracked.  The priest loads his crossbow and turns towards the new enemies.  Just emerging from the darkness, he hadn't been able to see them until they attacked.  A bolt flies from his arrow and strikes one raver in the thigh, a mere flesh wound.  Rayni stabs her hand forward, this time a ball of cool white light lashing the raver nearest her, leaving the scent of scortched hair and skin behind.  Mel whirls and finally spots the raver that struck her, and fires off an arrow.  It scrapes the neck of her attacker, and he smiles terribly at her.  His teeth are very sharp...

Initiative:
Harolk - 17
Arimat - 12
Bail - 4 (moved up with readied action)
Ravers - 11
Hxaptös - 10
Rayni - 8
Mel - 7

OOC - Yes, I know I'm slow.  Sorry.  

Round 1: Harolk hits once with a 19 and misses once with a 5.  He does 12 points of damage and fells the badly-injured raver.  Arimat remains hidden, with a readied action to sneak attack the first raver that comes into range for him.  The ravers advance, one coming within range of Arimat.  He surprises the raver and hits with a 13, doing 7 points of damage (sneak attack included).  The other wounded one lunges at Bail and triggers his readied action.  Bail hits the raver with a 20, doing 11 points of damage.  The raver then hits him with a 23, doing 8 points of damage.  The other ravers move closer, but are still out of range of the light for the most part.  Hxaptös moves back 10 feet cautiously, and fires, but misses with a 6.  Rayni misses the raver with a ranged touch attack of 8.  Mel waits to avoid firing into melee, and watches for the other ravers.  

Round 2:  Harolk hits the newly-wounded raver with a 20 and a 22 (unconfirmed crit), doing a total of 18 points of damage, downing the raver.  Arimat hides again.  Two ravers lunge out of hiding and drag Arimat away.  The raver on Bail misses with a 13.  Bail rages, drops his spear, draws his greataxe and attacks the raver, but misses with a 12.  The other ravers move up, two being about 10 and 15 feet away from Harolk, one about fifteen feet away from Bail on the left, and another about ten feet behind him.  They hurl chunks of rock.  One hits Harolk with a 22, one misses.  Harolk takes 5 points of damage.  The one on the left throws at Mel, hitting her with a 21, doing 4 points of damage to her.  The one on the right throws at Bail but misses.  Hxaptös hits the raver on the right with a 21, doing 2 points of damage.  Rayni hits the new raver to the left of Bail, does 2 points of damage.  Mel hits the raver that hit her with a 19 for 1 point of damage.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

(OOC: Rayni will keep shooting off Eldritch Blasts while trying to stay a safe distance away from the ravers, hiding behind the big strong fighters if she must to keep someone between her and the attackers.)


----------



## Bront (Nov 21, 2005)

"Watch out Rayni." Mel says as she takes aim and fires at the approaching raver.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Hxaptos draws power from the twisted birthmark looking to _cause fear_ in the closest raver, before loading and firing another bolt. _You want me to capture one alive?  How about helping me stay alive first. Got any tricks under that lid of yours?_ Hxaptos thinks to the lump.  He is starting to feel over whelmed.*


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 21, 2005)

Bail, his nostrils flaring and a feral grin rippling across his face, slams his axe down towards the impaled raver, hoping to take the chaacter out of the fight. If so, he will stalk the closest raver, if not he will get ready to swat impalo-boy once again.

OOC: no problem on the 'slowness', we were warned


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

"Umm, okay--thank Mel!" Rayni replies, as she tries to shoot a spell and then get out of the way of the approaching raver.


----------



## Someone (Nov 21, 2005)

_"That´s a moronic style, Harolk. You need a good shield to stay alive, Harolk. Firm footing and solid stance is the way to win, Harolk. I wish they could see this, they... Ouch!"_

A stone abruptly cuts Harolk´s string of throughts, but not too laet to see Arimart being dragged away. "Somebody help him!" says pointing with one sword.

[ooc: If Harolk is unengaged, he´ll go to help Arimart. If not, he´ll finish whoever is in front of him, then go.]


----------



## stonegod (May 10, 2006)

ooc: Dummy post to push this back on the index list.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 11, 2006)

ditto


----------



## D20Dazza (May 15, 2006)

NEW START
[sblock= Mel, Rayni, Sheny]"So in the morning we shall go and find me a job?" the youth asks the three ladies he is seated with "It should be somewhere where you can all be comfortable while you wait for me so we don't want to find mine or smithy work. Perhaps I could work in a tavern somewhere?"[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

[sblock=Bail, Sheny, Rayni]Mel giggles, "Silly, you can't keep us couped up.  We'll all need to find some way to help out, and we've all got things to do as well.  You can't protect us forever you know."[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2006)

Tondrek was enjoying the day. Since waking up yesterday, he had been a giant centipede, played with a giant metal door in the floor, built a tower of forks and mugs, dreamt of a future both frightening and fascinating, gotten a good look at the intricancies of a Kudalark bank, and played around with the air lifts of Sharn. He had also apparently met some new people, from the Silent Elf, to the Playful Elf, the Strange Eyes Elf, Big Long Sword Man, Missing Throat Man, Silently Lumpy Man, and, lest it be forgot, Big Sour Man. Overall, things were looking up, and it wasn't even lunch yet.

And that's how we found Tondrek travelling a lift towards the lower levels of Menthis tower, supposedly on the Great Quest for Lunch. The Silently Lumpy Man was saying something, something about returing to the fallen tower of glassy bits, but Tondrek was paying more attention to the passing sky coaches and the occasional warforged. Occasionally, he'd comment with "faulty support structure" or "possible crafting improvements", but overall, he seemed content to be lead around.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 17, 2006)

[sblock=Mel, Rayni, Sheny]"But, but, the danger" the boy exclaims in horror "You'll be taken advantage of. This place has goblin-kin crawling all over it. I have to protect you"[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2006)

[sblock=Rayni, Sheny, Baily]"Bail, if we all stay couped up, how we going to find anything out?  I have things I need to do, and I'm sure Rayni and Sheny do too."

Mel puts her hand on Bail's and looks him into the eye, "Bail, you're sweet, you realy are, and I'll be glad you'll be with us, but you can't protect us every hour of every day.  Rayni, Sheny. and I can take care of ourselves, and we'll have each other as well.  We'll be ok, ok?" [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (May 17, 2006)

[sblock=Mel, Rayni, Sheny]"OK, I guess, but maybe we can work out some sort of signal or something in case you get into trouble? the youth says anxiously as he stares at Mels hand, his face turning five different shades of red.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2006)

Though he is sure that the Silently Lumpy Man is talking the entire time, Tondrek does not particularly recall what he says as they wander Lower Menthis. Somewhere along the way, they manager to find a street vendor selling spicy Marcher's food, and Tondrek spends one of his last gold pieces getting something that will probably not sit with him well latter. During this time, he considers at least three ways to increase power output of the vendors small stove, with at least one of them involving a very tiny warforged.

Its not like Tondrek was ignoring the Silently Lumpy Man; its just that he had not said anything that particularly registered as of yet.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2006)

[sblock=Hxaptos and Tondrek]Hxaptös leads the way down in the lower quarters of Menthis towards Downstairs.  While the selection is not the best in Sharn (you'd have to go to the Bazaar for that), they are still able to find one that suits Tondreks tastes.  Hxaptös joins his new companion for a taste of the spicy.  Being thoroughly Brelish, Hxaptös likes spicy dishes and coughs up enough coppers for the quick meal.  Through out their journey, Jhom is the dominant personality, offering Tondrek the talkitive companion that he doesn't really seem to care for.

As they finish their meal in repose on a street corner nearby, Hxaptös suggests, "You know that I want to head back into Fallen, but I think it might be best to do that tomorrow morning.  After I finish my business in Fallen you can show me around the Upper Cogs or perhaps we can check out the Bazaar, I think you'd like the variety.  For tonight though, I hear Firelight is a nice place up here on Menthis. I think its just a couple towers that way." [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Hxaptos and Tondrek]Tondrek shrugs his shoulder's at the strangely talkative Silently Lumpy Man; Menthis tower is not someplace he has ever been to, so "Firelight" means nothing to him. But he knows the parts of Sharn accross the ravine require one things---money. "Tondrek no have shiny shinies to pay. No work mean no pay."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (May 18, 2006)

[sblock=Mel, Rayni, Sheny]"All this talking makes a man thirsty" Bail says as he eyes the young waitress speculatively[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2006)

[sblock=Tondrek & Hxaptos]"Well its a good thing we are sticking to the lower wards then. I've got a few coins, that should tide us over till we are done with Fallen.  Then I guess we should find some way to make some money.  I hear there is a new gang in town, Daask or something like that. Maybe we can check them out." replies Hxaptos.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 18, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Hxaptos and Tondrek]Tondrek shrugs again. "All same. All make Tondrek work, work, work. Then run and not pay Tondrek when bad people come." He looks a bit saddened for a moment. "Like to make things for pay, but bad people no like Tondrek to make things."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (May 22, 2006)

[sblock=Mel, Rayni, Sheny]As the waitress walks past the table that Bail and the ladies occupy the young human waves her over "Four mugs of mead please" he says, his eyes sliding bashfully away from her pretty young face.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2006)

[sblock="Mel, Rayni, Sheny, Bail (AKA Bail's Angels?)"]
Mel chuckles at Bail's bashfunless.

"So, Sheny, Rayni, any other plans besides finding a safe place to live?"[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (May 25, 2006)

[sblock=Mel, Rayni, Sheny]"Should we find work first and then look for somewhere more permanent to live? I've heard there are a couple of places where we could blend in pretty easy, places that wanderers go"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Mel,Bail,Sheny]"No, that's no good.  We have to pick somewhere that isn't where wanderers go.  It would be too easy to look there."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2006)

[sblock=Mel, Rayni, Sheny, Bail (AKA Bail's Angels?)]"Maybe we can get some housing by the university?  That would let us blend in pretty well, as people do come and go there, work odd jobs, and squeeze a few into a home."[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (May 25, 2006)

[sblock= Mel, Rayni, Sheny]"Damn you're right" Bail says, his cheeks flushing "I'm just not used to living in a city, or being hunted for that matter. The dirty, dangerous streets of the Mud Caves suit me better than anywhere up here. I like your help"[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Hxaptos and Tondrek]"Well friend, I wont make you work and what ever money you make from working is yours to keep.  Did you say that you like to make stuff though? That could be quite the enterprising work." replies Hxaptos.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (May 26, 2006)

[sblock=Hxaptos and Tondrek]"Yeah, I make stuff. Stuff to go boom. Stuff to go clang. One day, make me own friends." He smiles brightly. "Need me to make stuff to go to bad place?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 26, 2006)

[sblock=Tondrek & Hxaptos]"I have put some thought to it and while I might have some sway and the two of us probably look more like we belong in Fallen, ravers wont care.  Of you have some fire power, particularly something that can frighten or disuade the ravers from attacking us.  Or we could go the other the way, you seem to have some ability with desception." he replies.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 28, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Tondrek and Hxaptos]Tondrek claps his hands together and bounces up a down a moment before reaching into his many pockets. He retrieves a small stone with arcane markings on it and a small greenish stick. "Oo, oo! These makey big boom-boom and these makey sicky smoke! That keep crazies away!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2006)

[sblock=Tondrek & Hxaptos]"Very nice. Can anybody use these?  It might be a good idea to each have a few." replies Hxaptos as they walk towards Torchlight.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Tondrek & Hxaptos]Tondrek is still dancing his happy dance a bit before hearing the Lumpy One. "Hm. Yes, yes. Bad Angry Orcs make me make them for them all time. Anyone use." He mimics a throw with one hand and a striking motion with the other. "Boom or stink! Boom or stink!" He keeps on happily chanting "Boom or stink!", occasinally changing the cadence or inflection, as he capers down the tower path.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2006)

[sblock=Tondrek & Hxaptos]"Excellent. Now how many of those 'boom or stinks' do you have?" Hxaptos inquires.  He really wishes that he had another person to accompany them down into the depths of Fallen.  Bail or Harolk would have done nicely.  He decides to keep an eye open for a temporary ally, wondering if a Denieth mercenary would work for the likes of him.  Wouldnt that be a gas.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2006)

[SBLOCK="Bail's Angels"]"Do not blame yourself, Bail.  There was no way you could have known our unusual circumstances.  As the honoured ancestors say, 'Just as the courageous man is not the man with no fears but the man willing to face his fear, so is the wise woman not the woman who knows all, but the woman who knows when she can not know."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]"Rayni, that's where you can make an quick change.  If you're going to quote an ancestor, either use his or her name like a Valenar, or just say 'as the saying goes' or something like that as a Korvairre might." Mel says, offering advice to her friend already.

"But she's right Bail.  Don't worry, we'll be fine.  But we're still glad you do worry," she says, smiling reasuringly.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Bail's Angels]"Hmm...use a specific name...But I don't know exactly who said that--should I just invent names?  What kind of names sound like a Valenar would use them?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]"Thank you for your understanding" Bail says to the women. He tunes out the rest of the conversation as his eyes follow the young serving girl gliding around the room as she waits on the various customers that dot the establishment.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]"Well, I'm Valenar, but usually they quote ancient ancestors of Xen'Drik or the earley setlers, like the ancestors they emulate.  But there are so many, few know them all, and many more obscure ones make it through generations, so you're probably safe if you make up a few names, though you'd best be able to say a bit about what that elf did."[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Tondrek & Hxaptos]Tondrek ruffles throug his pack, still muttering "Boom or stink" to himself. After a moment, he holds up two of the green sticks and three of the enscribed rocks. "This many!" He waves them around, the "Boom or stink" chant growing every faster until a final "BOOM/STINK" creshendo startles a passerby.

After the glaring stranger passes, a chagrined Tondrek continues, "But shinys can get more."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2006)

Over the course of the month (Nymm, early summer), there are a half a dozen new plays written (most fairly good, but one, called “The Changeling’s Wig” might have some definite staying power as a rowdy comic venture), a dozen new songs, at least one new cult spouting rhetoric about the dangers of flight against the gods’ will, and one rather shocking piece of news.  The city council member for Lower Tavick’s Landing, a prominent human trader called Kilk, was originally reported to be assassinated by _The Sharn Inquisitive_ (the local chronicle), but later reports show him to be still alive, though badly wounded.  Apparently someone tried to push him off a bridge after stripping him of protective magics, but a quick thinking-wizard and a conveniently nearby member of House Jorasco were able to save his life.  The City Watch is currently looking for the attackers, and have several good leads.

Bail, Mel, Rayni, and Shenystari [sblock]Bail, Mel, Rayni, and Shenystari talk about jobs, elf customs, places to live, and things to do for a few hours, filling their bellies, quenching their thirst, and finally getting a few plans in place.  After leaving the tavern, they start hunting for a place to stay for a while.  They look high and low, trying to find a place to blend in that would also be close to places for them all to find work.  A half-day's searching finds them some decent rooms to rent in the Smoky Towers district.  It's a theater district, but it's in Middle Menthis Plateau (just below where Morgrave University is), a solidly middle-class area of town.  And with the crowd it attracts, it allows them to be lost in the shuffle.  As Mel well knows, the easiest place to hide a red fish is in a school of red fish.  Your own eccentricities will pass unnoticed in the general hubbub.  

Your address is: 254 Yellow Tower, Smoky Towers District, Middle Menthis Plateau, Menthis, Sharn, Breland.

The place is furnished, and the group can get whatever small necessities or groceries they need (there’s a small kitchen in the place).  It’s safe enough, and there are locks on the doors.  Your neighbors are mostly students of Morgrave and aspiring thespians and other entertainers.  

Bail: [sblock]Bail searches about the area for work as a bodyguard, but he quickly discovers that he’s not able to find a drop of work.  All bodyguards he’s seen wear the yellow and green chimera badge of House Deneith, a badge those he asks for work demand he provide.  They have a monopoly on that kind of work, and while the occasional band of adventurers don’t pose a threat (they cost too much for the average citizen to hire, nor are they always known to be reliable), a single person performing their chosen duties will bring the substantial weight of the House to bear upon them.  No normal citizen would hire a non-Deneith bodyguard openly, as they would find the ranks of the House closed against them should they try to hire a Deneith bodyguard later.  And those seeking to hire a non-Deneith bodyguard are shady at best, and hazardous to work for at worst.  Most of this Bail learns from the third fellow he attempted to be hired by, an elderly gentleman willing to take time to explain the complicated political situation Bail had inadvertently stumbled upon.

Frustrated but not disheartened, Bail sought other avenues of employment, such as peacekeeping at taverns.  He could only find sporadic work at that, mostly for those who had sick peacekeepers.  But while inquiring at a bar called the Tooth and Nail in the neighboring Middle Tavick’s Landing, he found a different but entirely suitable job of sorts.  The proprietor, a shifter called Boz, was a fanatic about the rough-and-tumble game called Hrazhak.  While it was primarily a shifter game, the occasional human with good reflexes, endurance, and strength could make a good showing.  Boz suggested that the young strapping human man might find both good competition and cash in some of the local betting hrazhak games.  A good judge of strength, in a burst of slightly drunken goodwill, Boz sponsored Bail in his first Hrazhak match.

Hrazhak is played on two teams of seven each, each team having an idol.  Points are scored by taking the other idol from the opposing team and putting both idols in your home goal.  The field is covered with downed trees, broken masonry, small ponds or streams, and anything else that comes to hand.  The idols can be thrown or carried, but there is no limit on contact.  Nothing but natural weaponry is allowed, and no magic or psionics are permitted to be used.  A druid or adapt often stands by to heal wounded participants, but those that are healed are out of the rest of the game, so few would leave unless they’re direly injured.  Needless to say, it’s a bloody, violent, and endlessly exciting sport.  

Despite not having the innate powers that allow the shifters to dominate at Hrazhak, Bail had strength, courage, endurance, rage, and over a decade of abuse at the hands of sadistic goblins.  While he was clearly not an expert, Bail managed to keep his team very close in his first game, and scored the last point by the skin of his teeth.  Much backslapping and ale-drinking ensued, and Bail had the rather curious experience of being part of a cooperative team for the first time in his young life.  Trev and Malik were the team’s runners, brothers only a few years apart, and just about Bail’s age.  Both had a kind of innocence that Bail had whipped out of him at an early age, though both clearly had several lifetimes’ more experience in wenching than Bail did.  Kevik was the team’s climber, and mate to Sharis, the team’s swiftwing.  Both were mature beyond their years, and clearly felt a bit paternal towards the others.  Zahn was one of the team’s razorclaws, and was great friends with the tiny but powerful Isha, a gorebrute with a disposition as sweet as cider (until someone set off her short temper).  Lorn, the other razorclaw, was currently laid up with a broken leg, which is why the team was more than happy to let Bail give it a go.  

The next several weeks had games nearly every third day or so, and Bail found himself a fairly good player.  Also he found he attracted attention from one of the many on-lookers, a red-haired buxom half-elf with sparkling green eyes who called herself Melanie Vega.  She made a point of draping herself upon him whenever his team won a game, and even planting a kiss on his blushing, sweaty cheek.  Trev and Malik always elbowed him and made jokes about him getting “another goal,” whenever they saw her.  What that meant exactly, Bail wasn’t sure of…  

After nearly a month at Hrazhak, Bail found himself nearly forty-three gold richer than he was before![/sblock]

Mel: [sblock]Mel spends a little bit of each night and morning schooling Rayni in the mannerisms of Khorvaire elves, suggesting alternate curses and oaths, behaviors to avoid, fashions to dress in, and other such things she’s picked up.

As the buxom Melanie Vega, she moves easily amongst the middle and lower wards, hearing about the gossip and whatnot that rules those that live below the salt.  Middle Menthis and neighboring Middle Tavick’s Landing are not Dura, but they also are not Central.  That is to say, while they may be spared the worst of criminal manipulation, people here are not immune to it.  More than one shopkeeper admits paying money to the Boromar clan for protection, assaults by thugs are not uncommon, and there are several people that it’s simple not healthy to inquire about.  Most people know and understand that the Boromar clan runs certain gambling halls, and collects a great deal of money and goods that previously belonged to someone else (the Boromar clan is an extended halfling crime family).

However, several attacks by large and powerful creatures, mostly ogres with at least one unverified troll sighting, have been happening on Boromar-owned properties.  It’s known that a group of monsters calling themselves Daask are trying to move up from below to take over the enterprises previously owned by other criminal organizations.  Needless to say, the Boromar clan takes a dim few of this, but since their organization is very large (no one denies this), it’s hard to protect everything.  A discrete call has been put out to people in debt to the Boromar clan, a call to arms.  The general feeling is that a very nasty street war may be breaking out in the lower wards within six moons or less.

Aside from that rather disturbing information, Melanie Vega has become a bit of a fixture at the bi-weekly Hrazhak matches; the ones where a newcomer human named Bail is becoming a rapidly rising star.  Filling in for an injured player on an all-shifter team, he’s aided them to several victories.  Eager to praise the hero of the hour, Melanie Vega doesn’t hesitate to drape herself over him after his matches, planting a kiss on his cheek, and cheering for him during his game.  He seems pleased, to be sure, but uncertain of how to act around her.

Melody Rhythm Rumba manages to find several taverns and inns in Smoky Towers and Firelight that are happy to have an entertainer for a night or two.  Many already have a musician, but having a trained dancer of any stripe is welcome for the sheer novelty of it.  She can get her dinner without having to pay a copper, and oftentimes it’s fairly decent, sometimes even good!  The local gossip around the taverns has many speculations about the attempted murder of Councilor Kilk, with wild rumors flying naming everyone from the Boromar clan, the assassins of House Tarkanan, and the mysterious shapechanging Tyrants, to a rogue wizard, an estranged wife, or a fallen angel!  The talk from the less-inebriated quarter is murmuring about some angry member of the dragonmarked houses, but that is said very softly, while looking over their shoulders.

Melvin Bogart does the two most obvious things in his search for Melphina Delena.  The first is to look around and ask questions himself.  The second is to hire an inquisitive to get into records he couldn’t simply because of time constraints.  The first route uncovers vague recollections from some local elves, mostly recalling an aristocratic elf by that name that spent a lot of time in Upper Central, where the most powerful people of Sharn tend to gather.  However, that was quite a while ago.  The second route is done by hiring a middle-aged halfing inquisitive for the not unreasonable price of twelve silver pieces a day, to uncover all she can about Melphina in a week.

At the end of that week, Leyna Thorngage hands you her report:


> Melphina Delena
> 
> Eldest daughter of the Delena family, arrived from Valenar 52 years ago with the purpose of both learning the intricacies of the powerplay in Sharn, and to represent the interests of her father, Vielin Delena.  Born 844 YK in Valenar, educated and raised in Delena family enclave, unknown until arrival in Sharn in 946 YK.  Despite the complications of the Last War, Melphina was noted as being a guest at several social functions, including four invitation to the ir’Tain gala [Mel knows this as *the* social event of each month in Sharn], and repeated invitations to receptions at the embassies for Valenar, Cyre, and Aundair.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

Rayni: [sblock]Rayni gets instruction from Mel during breakfast and later in the evenings regarding her new persona as a Khorvaire elf.  It’s not too difficult to get into the swing of it, but she has to remind herself of it constantly.  

Being right next to the University district, it’s not hard to do research.  Paying a fee of one gold piece a day, she can delve into the secrets of her dream-figure.  Feeling certain it has something to do with one of her deathless ancestors, she concentrates on elven history, specifically those with unusual or aberrant dragonmarks.  It takes a lot of backtracking and cross-referencing, copious note-taking and re-reading, but in the end she thinks she has found what she’s looking for.  And it wasn’t what she wanted at all.

Very few of the powerful deathless have dragonmarks purely for the reason that dragonmarks are a relatively new item in the grand history of things.  Even though they have been around for many thousands of years, many of those that have dragonmarks are those that tend of leave Aerenal for mercantile gain.  However, there was one mark that did tend to keep its members in Aerenal: the condemned and extinct Mark of Death.  Last borne by the House of Vol, the dragonmark was destroyed along with the entire House when it was revealed that scion Erandis d’Vol was a dragon/elf halfbreed.  She was bred to be a maker of peace between the elves and dragons, but instead was condemned as an abomination, along with her entire House.  The Mark of Death and the House of Vol were considered lost to the ages, right up until the cult called the Blood of Vol surfaced.  Despite the similarity in name and theme of death, the elves have generally denounced the cult as a bunch of half-baked fanatics that have taken the name of the destroyed House in an ill-conceived way to connect themselves with an infamous historical tragedy.  [/sblock]

Shenystari: [sblock]Shenystari makes her way to the better parts of Middle Menthis, as well as much of Upper Menthis she can get away with.  Using her innate talent and charm, she’s able to make some friends with a few of Sharn’s noble youngsters.  Opal ir’Daga and Yilane ir’Cuthrodic are part of a very new class of younger nobles, those that can concentrate purely on philosophical pursuits.  Since the end of the last war, this class has gained a great deal of strength, particularly for those that wish to leave any vestige of war far behind them.  While they know little of practical value, both do have a great deal of theoretical or philosophical knowledge, including psionic powers and the mysterious “duel of the spirits.”  It’s an elegant name for what Shenystari easily recognizes as the conflicts of the Dreaming Dark and the kalashtar.  Someone in this philosophical community is essentially indoctrinating the most subseptible of these idle rich children with the power represented by the Dreaming Dark.  And more than one has mentioned something about “liquors to free the spirit,” some kind of drug that grants visions… or mental probings, that some of their teachers are giving them to aid them in their “enlightenment.”

In the use of her Loom on some of her own visions and meditations upon this disturbing development, she finds the crystal of passion upon Shavarath, the Battleground, and the heart as well as the woman figure upon Xoriat.  The crown rests upon Daanvi, the Perfect Order, while the hole and the crystal of sorrow are upon Mabar, the Endless night.  The cruel diamond of perfection lies upon Dal Quor.  The crystals of love and happiness lead to Irian, the Eternal Day.  These show the insight of the cosmos to her: the passions of her friends lead them to madness, while the patience of Dal Quor hope to draw them down into night/death/despair.  Using an ordered mind may break the connection, as would using positive emotions and light to counteract the dark.

In between her visits with the jaded youth of Sharn, Shenystari hoped to find work as a business negotiator.  Alas, such things take time and the establishment of a reputation.  Time and publicity are things she cannot afford at the moment.  However, her philosophical friends are more than eager (with the spendthriftiness of old money) to pay her to aid some of their slower colleagues in the more basic principles of mental discipline.  [/sblock][/sblock]

Harolk: [sblock]Harolk finds the “Oldest Established Permanent Floating Sword-Fight in Clifftop,” to be very much to his liking.  Orange Crush, despite its odd appearance, odor, and vocalizations, is a weapon of no small enchantment.  And while Harolk has more than enough confidence (or foolhardy pride) in his own skills no matter the sword, Orange Crush makes his attacks more sure by a measurable amount.  However, after he beat his first five opponents with a kind of theatrical flair guaranteed to irk the very devil out of them, he beat them again with his old, unmagical blades, just to prove he could.  And got double or nothing on his winnings to boot! 

Several girls show up at every fight with the sole purpose of acting as ornaments and companions to the winners (with several equally handsome men showing up for the female victors).  Granted they have more hair and cleavage than brains, but they can hold a witty conversation about nothing, and lack no skills at all between the sheets!  Scarlet, Pearl, Diamond, and Irrigane come as part of the winnings, truth be told, but even the loss of the gold they wheedle out of their partners for trinkets and dinner are little compared to the prestige of their company.

Despite his skill, Harolk can’t win them all, and one lady he finds himself crossing blades with at least twice a week.  Sometimes he wins, sometimes she wins, but Querzana Lightningblade is always a pleasure to fight.  Lean and elegant as a grayhound, with white-blonde hair and a brilliant smile, Querzana’s violet eyes always seem to gleam extra bright when she fights Harolk.  She fights with rapier and dagger, but moves like lightning on the water, sweeping her white silk cloak around to obscure her movements.  Despite your mutual friendly battles and post-fight conversations over wine, she has yet to even walk to you home, let alone accept an invitation inside…[/sblock]

Hxaptos and Tondrek: [sblock]The two of you can hire a House Deneith bodyguard initially for the standard price of one gold a day.  However, when he hears where you’re going, he flatly refuses, stating his House policy forbids him from throwing his life away.  Knowing the rich and monopolizing won’t take your gold, Hxaptos quickly finds the poor and desperate.  But not too desperate, a knife in the back won’t do either of you a lick of good.  For the exorbitant price of three gold each, two knife-wielding knaves, one a halfling named Harven, the other a half-elf called Felis, will accompany you both into Fallen.

Descending down the tower is no more nerve-wracking than before, despite your lack of numbers.  Perhaps the Disastrous Duo might earn their fee after all.  The stench of burned garbage and scorched flesh reaches your nostrils well before you reach the bottom of the tower.  Remembering what happened last time you carried an open flame down here, Hxaptos uses an _everburning torch_ he “liberated” from a careless passing adventurer to light their way.  It’s the same way he got gold to hire his bodyguards too…  

Descending down and down and down, past the vault, through another corridor, and down towards where the gleam of metal shines, Hxaptos leads the party without failing.  Nothing moves in the garbage heap or corridors, not a single demented raver laugh or scream, not a muck-crawler’s squeak, nothing.

Hxaptos sets his erstwhile guards outside the small metal room at the very bottom of the tower, and even leaves Tondrek behind in his hurry.  That sets the tune for nearly every day this month, a trek down to Fallen, liberating wealth on his way, a period of every day spent in the small metal room for Hxaptos, while Tondrek gathers a king’s ransom in useful junk.

Hxaptos:  [sblock]Your first experiment with the screaming in the metal room did not go exactly as you planned.  Luckily, your hopes were not set too high, as the directions of chaos were far from clear and unambiguous.  You howled into the dark, pounded upon the walls with both fists and mace, read from your triangular book (which glowed in the dark, not to your surprise really), and screamed again.  It seemed you needed a strange combination of screaming and sustaining a series of notes, and it took you almost two weeks to find the right keys.  But finally, finally, one day you howled your chorus of cacophony into the metallic darkness, and a wash of violet light stabbed through your eyes.

Opening them, you could see before you a rent in the air of the room, leading to a place where vines criss-crossed the air, where gravity no longer applied, where you hauled yourself along the plants to seek out the others creatures, things with no limbs or two many, where magic twisted and turned and ate itself, turning into violet and blue lightshows.  You found you could not keep it open for long, for it depended on how long you could sustain a scream.  But a glimpse of true madness in that violet light urged you on.  When the violet light would appear in the following days, your Voice (the lump) would begin to scream as well, allowing it to stay open longer, giving you longer and longer looks at the wonders before you.

The day when it seemed you were ready to cross over, the Voice spoke to you, the first time it had done so in three weeks.  _ Beware!  The Dragon Below has not yet given you such blessings as to allow you to return here should you cross over.  You have had a glimpse and sound of glorious madness, enough to give you insight into the sounds of sight and minds of lesser men.  You see before you one of the gateways to a gateway to a portal to a place of Xoriat, but you’re not ready yet.  You have proven yourself tenacious and worthy, but you do not yet have the power to return if you go.  And how is one to learn enlightenment stuck in a gateway?_[/sblock]

Tondrek: [sblock]Blissfully unaware of the danger in Fallen, you use your time in ways far wiser than most would guess.  With access to the wreckage and junk of hundreds of people, and with time upon time on your hands, you get to work with a will.  The face of a new friend dances across your mind, and with Sparky’s help, you begin the slow process of assembling him.  A metal keg, three beams, some lengths of chain, two blocks of stone, three hundred and forty-two screws of assorted sizes, five springs, sixteen strips of canvas, a chamberpot… the list goes on an on.  Though you know your infusions lack the strength at present to fuel the magical heart of your creation, you have assembled it with the kind of obsessive care only you could provide…

OOC: You just cut your creation time on your junk golem by all but one day, and your costs by 8,000gp.  Once you have the magical components (1,000gp worth) and the necessary feats and caster level and spells, it’s yours.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Isida]*Vol...the Mark of Death.  Rayni's blood ran cold.*

'_It can't be...I'm not of the House of Vol...but my Dragonmark...Erandis d'Vol...the Blood of Vol...If so, I am a danger to everyone around me...I cannot allow myself to live...but taking death before my time is an insult to the Honoured Ancestors.  They always say that an honoured death is not earned without an honoured life.  This Blood of Vol...maybe they would know more about this?  Or are they just frauds like some people think?'_

*That night, Rayni's powers flare up in an uncontrolled shockwave of violet energy more powerful than any she had seen before.  She shivers herself to sleep and hopes that nobody else noticed.*

*Later, Rayni tries to find out more about the Blood of Vol, the dangers of the Mark of Death's power, and the possibility of removing a Dragonmark.*

(OOC: Since we're skipping to the dinner thing, I guess there won't be any inter-party RP, so does Rayni know what's been going on with Mel, Bail, or Sheny?)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

[sblock=Isida]Mel will help Rayni out in any other way if she can, and will likely confide in her most of what she learned about her namesake.  (I'll do that in a different part).

Melanie Vega will see if she can at least get Bail to dinner, and is willing to back off to more subtle means if he's shying away from her more direct approaches.  Ultimately, she's hoping he'll open up to him, as well as hoping the distraction helps keep Bail off of Melphina, Sheny and Rayni a little bit, though he is cute... and sweet...

Melody will continue her irregular appearances, showing up just enough to keep her name out there, but irregular enough to be a mystery.  Hopefully, she can earn a little bit of coin for such rare appearances, or perhaps even make her way into a high end social Gala and see what the uper crust is talking about.

Melvin will keep on the look out, and see if he can get any info on Layferi d’Phiarlan and Isar’even Delena, though he'll try to be discrete about those.[/sblock]
[Sblock=Rayni] "Rayni, I found some information about my namesake! Apparently she had been sent to Sharn while very young to be groomed socialy to be married off, and was being courted by a scion of House Phiarlan before she was mysteriously called back to Valenar about 20 years ago, but there's no evidence that she went. Isar’even Delena, my Cousin or Aunt who lives in Shae Lias seems to know about her.  I wonder if I should approach her and ask?" [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Mel]"Phiarlan...some of the great Honoured Ancestors who first traveled to Aerenal were of that house.  They are entertainers and artisans...but also, sometimes dealers in secrets.  It would seem that your namesake's life was just as mysterious as your own.  Do you think your father had anything to do with this?"

"Do you know anything about your cousin?  Do you think she's nice?  Or maybe that she might have had something to do with it?  You might want to find out before you meet her.  But she may be the best person to whom to turn."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

[sblock=Rayni] "Well, it seems that was simply who was courting her, from what I gathered, she was preparing to be a courtly woman in all ways, though there could easily be more secrets.  She couldn't have been 75 when she was sent away to Sharn though."

"As for the Cousin, I'd not approach her has Melphina, and I only have a name now.  Perhaps if I learn more about her that will help."  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Mel]*Rayni nods, putting a bookmark in her book and toying with her new spectacles in her other hand.  She doesn't need them to read, of course, but she hopes it helps her fit in better with the local crowd.  She takes them off and rubs her eyes, as she turns to smile at Mel.*

"Well, it may not seem like much at first, but I'm glad you've made some progress.  I definitely suggest some more research on this Isar'even, and probably the Phiarlan lad as well."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

[sblock=Rayni] "It is.  Have you made any progress in your research Rayni?  Maybe I can help." [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Mel]*Rayni gives a start and shakes her head quickly.*

"Sadly, it was all just a dead end.  I guess it will have to remain a mystery forever.  What I need most now is the support of friends as I try to learn to live with it...of course, most of my so-called friends abandoned me, and even the few who didn't do so outright are still far away in Aerenal."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2006)

[sblock=Rayni, Sheyni, DM]As the weeks roll by, and the quartet finds itself becoming comfortable with life in Memthis, Bail finds himself spending less and less time at home with the girls. After all, there's a big city out there and and a public hungry for a rising Hrazhak star. People willing to buy drinks and food, tales to be heard and life to be lived.

Several times he had brought his team mates home with him, first to meet the girls and then afterwards because a couple of the lads fancied Mel and Rayni. He introduced the brothers Trev and Malik, Kevik and his mate Sharis, Zahn and the tiny but powerful Isha, and Lorn, hobbling on crutches because of his broken leg. Of course, Melanie Vega usually tagged along, hanging on his every word, her eyes undressing him, the youth oblivious to her intentions.

It was late on a rainy night when Rayni and Sheny heard the roar of laughter at the front door, and the fumbling of key in lock. Seems like Bail had arrived home, and from the sound of things he'd brought company - again.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

[sblock=Rayni]Mel gives Rayni a reasuring hug.  "Don't wory Rayni, I'm sure we can find something out, and I won't ever abandon you, I promise." [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Mel](OOC: Oops, looks like Bail brought Melanie Vega to meet Mel with his summary!  According to Back to the Future, that might unravel the Time-Space Continuum!)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Mel]"Really?  I won't blame you if you do leave, though...that's what my other friends did, but I just can't blame them either...it is my fault...all my fault," there are small tears in Rayni's eyes.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

[sblock=Rayni] "It's not your fault any more than it would be my fault for being born who I am," Mel says reasuringly. "If you friends aren't willing to stick with ya when you're down and out, then they aren't realy friends are they?  We're friends forever, just like we said that night at the house, and you ain't getting rid of me that easily."

OOC: Yup, hehe, we'll figure that one out.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]Mel seems to to be off doing research at the university.  She mentioned something to Rayni about being gone for most of the night.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Mel]"Mel...thank you...but...you wouldn't be a coward if you left me, Mel.  I appreciate the way you compared me to you, to make me feel like I belong, but...your power lets you change your shape.  Some people might hate you for it, but not me--I think it's neat, and I wish I could do it too...what fun we'd have together then, Mel!..." Rayni smiles wanly, "But if people hate you for something as wonderful as the ability to change your shape...then how much more terrible am I?  I am infused with dark energy that leads to nothing but death and destruction...and unlike you, I can't control it.  It killed someone before, Mel...I killed someone...and it's guessing worse.  Some day, I might kill you, and...I couldn't live with myself if I did."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Bail's Angels](OOC: You fixed it )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Someone (Jun 1, 2006)

Isida:[sblock]
Harolk is living the kind of life he always wanted: free of any responsibility, and takig what he wants without giving anything in return. But lately he´s not so happy as he should be.

The last few days he´s missed the duels, appearing there only to meet Querzana. His duel with her didn´t went as he wanted, as she found an opening in his guard and hit him in the first few seconds of the fight. Murmuring a goodbye, he returned home without socializing, and ignores the look that Irrigane directs him.

Harolk spends then a couple days basically obsessed with the last duel. Querzana´s speed with her lighter blades is greater, and he need all his strenght to move his swords harder to block her attacks, but likewise he´s not able to parry properly Harolk´s heavy blades, forcig her to partially dodge. Therefore, if he wants to win he must increase the strenght in his wrists, and change the holding enough to better balance the swords. The rest of the time he´s training, and only sometimes, sleeping, as the thought of "winning" her keeps his awake most of the night.

When he drops exhausted, he wonders what´s happening to him. The subterranean stream of unconscious thoughts and feelings cannot be deciphered by a man of his maturity and self awareness, but he´s not sure if he likes it or not. Damn, if he´s not able to get Querzana out of his head he´s going to go crazy. He needs some distraction, and by the way, didn´t the guys he worked with the last month arranged a dinner? A night out without thinking on swords will do good to him.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Isida]Tondrek was happy. He couldn't remember being so happy for the longest time. Spending his days supposedly with the Quiet Lumpy Man has given him the opprotunity to start working on his greatest creation! In his head, he could picture every piece, every bolt. It was carefully hidden, however, until the time was right. Everyone would probably think it was junk. Not Tondrek. It was friend.[/SBLOCK]
Time passed. Time was a nebulous thing for the half-orc; he was working, or he was not. He was either deep in the bowels of Sharn, ignoring and ignored by the Disastrous Duo, or sleeping where ever he could find room. The Quiet Lumpy Man, who did not really spend all that much time with the half-orc, managed to find different places to rest, but none of that was important. Tondrek was playing with junk, and that made him happy.

That was Tondrek's day for a month. It would have been his day for much longer, but Sparky reminded him about something he had long forgotten---a meeting with the happy people in the Magma Mountain, or Fire Hole, or something like that. He mentioned it once to the Quiet Lumpy Man, and he nodded a bit distractedly. Tondrek looked forward to it for some reason; they were nice. 

Except for Big Sour Man. He needed a sweet pop.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2006)

Isida said:
			
		

> [sblock]Shenystari makes her way to the better parts of Middle Menthis, as well as much of Upper Menthis she can get away with. Using her innate talent and charm, she’s able to make some friends with a few of Sharn’s noble youngsters. Opal ir’Daga and Yilane ir’Cuthrodic are part of a very new class of younger nobles, those that can concentrate purely on philosophical pursuits. Since the end of the last war, this class has gained a great deal of strength, particularly for those that wish to leave any vestige of war far behind them. While they know little of practical value, both do have a great deal of theoretical or philosophical knowledge, including psionic powers and the mysterious “duel of the spirits.” It’s an elegant name for what Shenystari easily recognizes as the conflicts of the Dreaming Dark and the kalashtar. Someone in this philosophical community is essentially indoctrinating the most subseptible of these idle rich children with the power represented by the Dreaming Dark. And more than one has mentioned something about “liquors to free the spirit,” some kind of drug that grants visions… or mental probings, that some of their teachers are giving them to aid them in their “enlightenment.”
> 
> In the use of her Loom on some of her own visions and meditations upon this disturbing development, she finds the crystal of passion upon Shavarath, the Battleground, and the heart as well as the woman figure upon Xoriat. The crown rests upon Daanvi, the Perfect Order, while the hole and the crystal of sorrow are upon Mabar, the Endless night. The cruel diamond of perfection lies upon Dal Quor. The crystals of love and happiness lead to Irian, the Eternal Day. These show the insight of the cosmos to her: the passions of her friends lead them to madness, while the patience of Dal Quor hope to draw them down into night/death/despair. Using an ordered mind may break the connection, as would using positive emotions and light to counteract the dark.
> 
> In between her visits with the jaded youth of Sharn, Shenystari hoped to find work as a business negotiator. Alas, such things take time and the establishment of a reputation. Time and publicity are things she cannot afford at the moment. However, her philosophical friends are more than eager (with the spendthriftiness of old money) to pay her to aid some of their slower colleagues in the more basic principles of mental discipline.[/sblock]




[sblock=Isida]Shenystari will focus on learning more about this group of young philosopher nobles, who they draw inspiration from, who leads them, what works they have been using up to now.  She'll then try to guide them slowly away from the teachings of the Dreaming Dark towards more accurate knowledge of the battle of Light and Dark, while keeping the Path of Shadow as a constant background for her discussions with them.

She'll spend time as a tutor to the less disciplined ones, also using them to draw out information on the rest of the this new social class, figuring it is a good but inconspicious way of making money and entering into the world of the elite and refined in Sharn.

The Loom troubles her constantly, and assailed by the nightmares in her waking moments, she has earned an eccentric and learned but menacing reputation amongst her new friends.[/sblock]

[sblock=Bail's Angels & Bail]
Shenystari chuckled slightly as she lifted her gaze from the swirling cup of tea she had lost herself in.  Another night of revel, sure these players of whatever game it was were entertaining but she had an appointment to tutor Opal's friend Karin tomorrow morning and hoped that she would get at least some sleep.

She rose from the soft chair, ducking her head through the bead-hanging that marked the barrier between the small living area and the kitchen and alerted Rayni to the arrival of their rambunctious roommate.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Bail's Angels]*Rayni glances up from her book and adjusts the thin-framed spectacles that she wears for show.*

"Mel is still researching at the library, though.  I hope that Bail didn't bring Malik along looking for her again.  Poor Malik never has any luck, does he?"

*Of course, Rayni also hopes that Bail didn't bring Trev along.  The shifters eyes always made her uncomfortable, as if she were being hunted by the strange beast-man.  Although she refuses to believe the stories told by the Silver Flame followers from Aundair that she has met, she still can never be as comfortable as Bail is with them.  Maybe that's because they don't dare look at him that way, not even Isha who sometimes seems like she might want to, not with the drop-dead gorgeous half-elf girl Melanie Vega along, leaning against him with her bright-red hair spilling gently down her back.  No...if Rayni is lucky, Kevik and Sharis would come along instead.  If Kevik tried anything, no doubt Sharis would be on him for it in a second.*

(OOC: Tell me if I 'misgendered' any of those names!)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 3, 2006)

[sblock=Hxaptos]Thankfully for all involved, okay maybe just Hxaptos, the one in control at the time when he finally broke through was Hxaptos himself.  Had it been the prouder Jhom, he might have scoffed at Lump's warnings and stepped through anyways.  Hxaptos, however leaned over the portal drawing in the madness letting it subsume his mind to an extent. But he managed to pull back before being fully drawn in, Lump's warning ringing through to some primal instinct (the Fury perhaps?).

_We must see, we must break through. It is our destiny to step beyond this world and embrace what can be.  I will wait, I will grow, and I will be ready._ he thinks to lump in a moment of crystal clarity that only the mad can achieve. _Khyber will give me the power, for it is his might that must reach the old ones, to awaken those who slumber beyond. Glory will be the day when I lead them back here to conquer in his name._

Stepping back from the precipice, Hxaptos drops to his knees. His mind blasted by that he had seen, yet opened all the same. He looked inwards now at the images and the things that boiled within.  Something felt like it was missing though, something had not come out of the maelstrom with him. Like some part of himself had actually continued through.

Slowly Hxaptos became aware of the voices in his head.  There were many, but none very loud.  He knew, somehow, that there had once been more. That there had once been two others who spoke in the darkness, whose voices had been louder than the dull murmur that echoed in the hollows. Jhom once had called himself and the other had been known as the Fury.  They were gone now...[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Hope I didn't over step my bounds with the last bit there. If you had something else in mind feel free to disregard and I'll erase it.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2006)

[sblock=Bails House Party]Bail ushers his friends inside, the wet, cold Sharn air following them in, driving the warmth of the house before it. "Mel! Rayni! Sheny! Another win - all the guys are here. Come and have a drink. I'll get some food delivered. Do you think Bront's Troubadors are in? They don't normally work tonight do they? It's their rehearsal night I'm sure. They'd liven up the party. I'll pop down the road door and see if they're in."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Bail's House Party]"You won again, Bail?  By the stars, that is good news!" Rayni replies quietly, Evereyone is here?  Oh, how lovely.  Unfortunately, Mel is off doing research tonight.  You know us elves, up all hours of the night studying because we don't have to sleep."

"Bront's Troubadours could be nice.  If you have them play something quiet and soothing, I think it could help me relax so I can digest this book.  It's so turgid!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2006)

Hxaptaos: [sblock]The division between your voices is gone, and your mind no longer seems as fractured.  The best anology you can think of is as if your mind were a pottery statue that had fractured into many different pieces and now it had been glued back together.  It was still fundementally broken, but now could function as it had before, and stronger for the experience.  When sneakiness is needed, you can be sneaky without having to resort to another face.  And the Fury's strength and survival instinct is there for you, at your service, instead of waiting to take over like a rabid beast.  Seeing the world through the doorway had offered a glimpse so far into madness that it had taken you into a new kind of sanity, one less educated and experienced beings could never understand.

There was another curious thing about your trips down to Fallen.  Each time you went into your metal room, you noticed an oddly well-organized pile of rubble near the doorway.  Your bodyguards never commented on it, and initially you put it out of your mind.  But each day you returned it was a bit more elaborate, with crude drawings daubed on it in dark red paste, pieces of junk arranged to form a stylized spiked maw, and finally tiny knives and small bowls of blood begin to appear on it.  It's an altar to the Dragon Below.  The ravers must consider this a holy place, which is probably why you've been left alone, bodyguards or no bodyguards.[/sblock]

Shenystari: [sblock]







> Shenystari will focus on learning more about this group of young philosopher nobles, who they draw inspiration from, who leads them, what works they have been using up to now. She'll then try to guide them slowly away from the teachings of the Dreaming Dark towards more accurate knowledge of the battle of Light and Dark, while keeping the Path of Shadow as a constant background for her discussions with them.
> 
> She'll spend time as a tutor to the less disciplined ones, also using them to draw out information on the rest of the this new social class, figuring it is a good but inconspicuous way of making money and entering into the world of the elite and refined in Sharn.
> 
> The Loom troubles her constantly, and assailed by the nightmares in her waking moments, she has earned an eccentric and learned but menacing reputation amongst her new friends.



  Shenystari can quickly learn the leader of this new branch of philosophy is a group who call themselves the Illuminated Minds.  The leader is a charismatic man called Arden Fair, a human native of Aundair.  The books they use are several self-authored by Arden and his closest followers, apparently written after years of intense research and contemplation.  

Opal and her friends seem receptive to Shenystari’s alternative teachings, but oftentimes they seem to forget what they discussed the night before, and have to be reminded.  Granted some of that could be laid to revels, but many of these nights coincide with her meetings with the Illuminated Minds.  Shenystari smells a rat, a very subtle rat at that.  While her tutoring sessions allow her entry into the houses of the wealthy, and easily pay her bills and then some, she feels the looming presence of the Dreaming Dark shadowing these youngsters.[/sblock]

Rayni: [sblock]







> *Later, Rayni tries to find out more about the Blood of Vol, the dangers of the Mark of Death's power, and the possibility of removing a Dragonmark.*



  Researching a few musty old religious texts and more modern half-lunatic ravings in academic publications, Rayni learns a bit about the Blood of Vol.  It’s a relatively common religion in Karrnath, though most still worship the Sovereign Host.  It’s popularity has waxed and waned with the ages, and now it seems to be waning.  The fundamental belief of the Blood of Vol is that death must be conquered, not endured.  The undead are revered as champions in the struggle to conquer death and show mortals the path to godhood.  

Of the Mark of Death, you find very little, only that its powers related to death and the undead.  Since the dragonmarks usually mimic spells, you research spell descriptions (not actual spellbooks, Morgrave doesn’t have any) as to what kinds of things it could do.  There are spells to detect the dying and the undead, to speak with the dead, command them, or even create them. 

When you research the removal of dragonmarks, you come across something very disturbing, at least for you.  The book is called A Collection of Markings Arcane and Divine, Focusing on Dragonmarked Flesh, written by Professor Ferbuson Kel’veth, and the passage is as follows:


> ”It may seems obvious to the enemies of the dragonmarked that to remove their powers, one must simply cut away the dragonmark from the skin.  Yet this will not diminish the power one bit, for I have seen the results of such a brutal attack with my own eyes.  Even through the bloody wound, the dragonmark showed clearly in the flesh below.  Though markings of sword and fire, acid and cold, the dragonmark clearly shows through the scars.  I have seen with my own eyes the bones of a dozen dragonmarked scions, and there upon their bones were the dragonmarks they had born in live, clearly visible on their bones in death.  The marks go clear through to the bone.
> 
> In at least on instance (see works cited #77), a dragonmarked scion, which was marked upon his left hand, lost that hand in battle.  The mark reappeared promptly upon the stump of that hand, in a rather curious display showing that the marks cannot be rid of my simple dismemberment.  I have also had a reliable report (see works cited #78) that one scion who was _reincarnated_ as a black bear had his dragonmark appear on his new body.  It seems the dragonmark is attached to the soul of the bearer, and is manifest on his flesh no matter his form.”



[/sblock]

Mel: [sblock]







> Melanie Vega will see if she can at least get Bail to dinner, and is willing to back off to more subtle means if he's shying away from her more direct approaches. Ultimately, she's hoping he'll open up to him, as well as hoping the distraction helps keep Bail off of Melphina, Sheny and Rayni a little bit, though he is cute... and sweet...



 OOC: this will be something purely between you and Dazza, as I can’t control Bail’s reactions (or lack thereof).



> Melody will continue her irregular appearances, showing up just enough to keep her name out there, but irregular enough to be a mystery. Hopefully, she can earn a little bit of coin for such rare appearances, or perhaps even make her way into a high end social Gala and see what the upper crust is talking about.



  Unfortunately Melody is not quite good enough to get into the parties of the rich and famous.  Mel hasn’t practiced enough yet to make Melody’s dancing something the rich and jaded would appreciate.  She thinks she could, given enough practice, but for right now she’s stuck in the lower taverns, inns, and festhalls. 



> Melvin will keep on the look out, and see if he can get any info on Layferi d’Phiarlan and Isar’even Delena, though he'll try to be discrete about those.



  Layferi Melvin can locate working at the Art Temple theater in Upper Menthis as a director’s assistant.  It’s a very cutting-edge, avant-guard type of theater, and one where Melvin is clearly not the usual clientele.  He’d have to switch guises to get in, so that’s what he does, after dropping by a used clothing shop for a better set of threads.  A nicer suit of clothes later, he can wander in to get a glimpse of his quarry.  Only a glimpse though, because he’s quickly shooed out by ushers (they’re rehearsing).  Layferi is a slight elf with long golden hair dressed in a single braid.  His profile is sculpted and his clothes are dark and closely tailored to a slender frame.

For Isar’even, Melvin can see even less.  He walks by her home in Shae Lias, but is unable to catch a glimpse of her, and can’t think of any reason off the top of his head as to how he can get himself admitted.  Her home is grand, crafted from well-fitted stone and livewood, and has elegant gardens all around it.[/sblock]

Harolk: [sblock]Also, you are easily able to win enough cash to continue living in high style, with fifty-two gold to spare, easily.  You can make acquaintances at people in your area when taking in the occasional show, concert, or night on the town.  So at least some people in your neighborhood give you a passing nod of recognition, you’re now part of the landscape.  Just before you head out the door, however, you notice a letter that was delivered to your home earlier that day, addressed as follows.

Silas Karrathen, 458 Glassspire Tower, Platinate, Upper Menthis Plateau, Menthis, Sharn, Breland.

The only mark of a return address is the sealing wax, a dark purplish-blue marked with a flail.  It bears the stamp of the House Vadalis gargoyle messenger service, and the mark of House Sivis mail service.  The envelope is made from fine heavy paper stock in a rich cream, and the address is written in sparkling midnight blue ink.[/sblock]

Tondrek: [sblock]In addition to your daily tinkering in the bowels of Fallen, you just _have_ to have something to do to keep yourself busy for the rest of the daylight hours.  Otherwise you’ll end up making your flophouse room into an elaborate castle laden with traps.  Hxaptos nearly broke his arm setting them off one morning, and was cross the entire day.

You dawdle back to your rooms in the evening, stopping by small homes and hovels that now recognize you, repairing pots and pans, cups and plates, and even devising a few small mechanical improvements to haul water or trash that the people find useful beyond measure.  Of course, they had to stop you from getting too enthusiastic.  One type of device you’re certain could have been powered with a small clockwork device, but eventually you had to make do with a dog, rat, or sometimes a small child.  You can collect a few coppers a day from these services, but money is secondary to the fun you’re having!  It puts you twenty silver ahead come time for your meal in the Cogs.[/sblock]

Bail’s House Party in 254 Yellow Tower:[sblock]The Hrazhak team pours into the little home, its relative size suddenly shrinking as every space suddenly sports a player, platter of roasted meat or mugs of ale (from the Pig and Potion down the street), or a musician.  Bront’s Troubadours could spare a drummer, pennywhistler, and a fiddler for an hour, with a harper to follow them afterwards.  

The first hour is pure chaos, as driving beats and wild reels make for free-spirited dancing all around the apartment.  Rayni finds studying impossible and is drawn toward the rambunctious crowd in the next room almost against her will.  Trev pounces on her in a friendly manner, his usual wolfish grace now more the enthusiasm of a friendly hound.  “Wanna dance, pretty Ray ‘o Sunshine?” he asks, using a pet name he had for her.  He’s wet, they all are, the game was in a thunderstorm and they wash off in a rain gutter on the way home.  But his light brown hair is rapidly drying, making him look rather fuzzy and poofy, far less menacing that before, for whatever reason.  He’s only an inch taller than Rayni, but much more heavily muscled.

He pulls her into a reel, unafraid and giddy with the team’s success.  Melanie Vega is doing the same with a flushed Bail, while Malik snickers in a corner.  When the musicians take a break, Malik snags Bail alone over to a corner and shoves a mug full of ale in his hands.  “Balinor’s Teeth and Talons, when are you going to make your move Bail?  Melanie is all but posing for you, she wants you, I can tell.  Now, if you don’t have her in your bed soon, Trev and I are going to have to do something embarrassing and drastic,” he says in a low but intense voice, and looks over his shoulder at the approaching Melanie. 

“Speaking of which, Melanie!  Come here lass, I just want to have a word with you…” he says, hauling Melanie off to a different corner.  “Melanie, I know you’re a good-hearted girl, but I have to say, I don’t think Bail gets it.  Do something drastic and blatant, ‘cause I think the time for subtlety is past.  Want me to lock the two of you in a room together?  Just say the word,” he says with a wink and a friendly pat of the tush.  The shifters as a whole are a very touchy-feely people.  They hug, lean on each other, put arms over each other’s shoulders, and touch often to emphasize something, something that’s a bit strange to some of the people in this apartment.

The wildness winds down as the length of the game finally begins to take its toll, and by the time the harper gets here, the rest of the group is more than ready for a rest and some quieter entertainment.  The harper obliges by playing sweet and soothing music to tame these savage beasts, and the night folds into warmth and fellowship.  Trev tries to put his arm around Rayni as they listen to the harper, and even dares a kiss if he can get away with it.

OOC: As to whatever else might occur between characters, that’s up to you guys.[/sblock]

*At the Lava Pit*

The group trickles into the Lava Pit on the appointed day (first Sar of Lharvion) in the early evening.  It's a large room, lit with a lurid red glow from the lava outside the restaurant, let in by large windows and panels of glassteel set into the floor.  _Everburning torches_ provide the rest of the light, along with the kitchen’s banks of roasting coals, and the small fires in the middle of each table.  The tables and chairs are elegant sculpted stone, looking as if they were formed of molten rock.  Soft cushions in reds, oranges, and yellows soften the chairs, and woven glammerweave tapestries of the firescapes of Fernia decorate the walls.  Despite the warm colors and red light, the place is actually pleasantly cool.

The place is staffed mostly by orcs, half-orcs, and surprisingly, a handful of warforged, all dressed in distinctive red doublets.  One warfored even labors over the roasting coals as a chef.  He’s clearly under the tutelage of a plump half-orc with the look of a Marcher about him, but the ‘forged shows little hesitancy in his moves.  

  Asking for Arimat, you’re guided to a table near a window overlooking the foundry below.  The half-elf is using a long toasting fork to toast some bread and cheese over the little fire on the table.  More baskets of reddish bread and peppery cheese, along with plates and more toasting forks, are arranged around the table.  Arimat looks up at you enter, and gives a small smile.  But even in the reddish light, he looks thin and pale.

Your warforged waitress is particularly taken with Tondrek’s companion, the mechanical rat Sparky.  She takes a second to look at him or pet him every time she goes by the table (and since such spicy foods require copious amounts of drink, that’s very often).  Sparky take a moment to heat up his skin at the fire and demand a good polishing from Tondrek.  He wants to look good for his fans.  

The group can dine on excellent spicy Shadow Marches barbeque, prepared in plain sight on the roasting coals.  Pork, beef, chicken, rat, lizard, snake, and deer are all available tonight, with a variety of sauces ranging from sweet to volcanic.

The clientele is mostly humans, orcs, and half-orcs clearly of Marcher stock, some poor, some not.  However, the signs of the Lava Pit’s up-and-coming reputation are clearly visible.  Groups of richly dressed men and women of all races are scattered throughout the native Marcher crowd, and their murmuring appreciation and rapidly emptying plates show their pleasure.  

In one corner a group of warforged, all lacking in the heavy plating characteristic of their kind, sits, laughs, talks, and surprisingly eats and drinks as well.  They’re clearly customers, not staff, and most are dressed well, if not richly.  

Tondrek:[sblock]One of them Tondrek clearly recognizes, even though he’s never met her.  He heard her description in Louella’s Last Stand over a month ago.  It’s Forge, her bodice and skirts, as well as her painted face and belt full of tools clearly tallying with what the artificer remembers the two drunk dwarves talking about.[/sblock]

“So, what have you guys been up to?  I’ve been laid up sick most of the month, the… bites didn’t want to heal,” he says with some hesitancy.  Some bulkiness underneath his shirt shows he’s still bandaged on the shoulder and neck where the ravers bit him.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2006)

Isida said:
			
		

> [sblock]Shenystari can quickly learn the leader of this new branch of philosophy is a group who call themselves the Illuminated Minds. The leader is a charismatic man called Arden Fair, a human native of Aundair. The books they use are several self-authored by Arden and his closest followers, apparently written after years of intense research and contemplation.
> 
> Opal and her friends seem receptive to Shenystari’s alternative teachings, but oftentimes they seem to forget what they discussed the night before, and have to be reminded. Granted some of that could be laid to revels, but many of these nights coincide with her meetings with the Illuminated Minds. Shenystari smells a rat, a very subtle rat at that. While her tutoring sessions allow her entry into the houses of the wealthy, and easily pay her bills and then some, she feels the looming presence of the Dreaming Dark shadowing these youngsters.[/sblock]




[sblock=Isida]Shenystari will attempt to procure one of the main works of this Arden Fair, a peculiar named man.

She is cautious about attending one of these meetings of the Illuminated Minds, knowing that an influenced member of the Dreaming Dark would not appreciate the snooping of a kalashtar.  She'll sit on this knowledge a little longer, hoping to learn more from the books and her friends before she can confront it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Bail's Angels]Shenystari avoids most of the chaotic revel by sitting to the side and watching all of them.  The shifters had a strong emphatic sense with their comrades, the contact and physicalness of it was quite distinct from the mindful kalashtar communities.

Amidst the peak of the chaos, Shenystari recoils as images of nightmarish form flit and twist around the members of the Hrazhak team and even her own roommate Rayni.  She shuddered nearly splashing her drink onto Bail and staggered herself into the kitchen where she ran her hands through a bowl of cold water, splashing it over her face.  With a sigh she shook away the images only to see in the rippling bowl her own visage but darker and more malevolent, the power of the Dreaming Dark glaring back at her with sinister purpose.  She dumped the water aside, letting it pour away, banishing the image.

She curled herself into a corner in the kitchen, wet hair dripping onto her mahogany dress.  When the chaos of the main room subsided, she listened to the soothing melodies of the harper, letting them wash away her own dark mind.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2006)

The Lava Pit is surely going to be a trendy locale, but the blazing sort of fare they serve is less suited to Shenystari's subtle and delicate tastes.  She orders a series of deer and snake all seasoned with a sweet but slightly spicy sauce, eating it slowly and enjoying the variety of flavors the assortment offers.

"Keeping this one out of trouble and tutoring some idealist youths from the more affluent neighborhoods," Shenystari points out Bail, "although it seems that attempting to contain the chaos of his Hrazhac team after a win is only asking for a revel."  She smiles softly, her features while still sharp and fine give off a more comfortable air, her mannerisms lacking the slight edginess that you found when you met her down below.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Bail's Angels]*Rayni notices Sheny staggering into the kitchen with concern, and she follows after.  She just wants to help a friend in need.  It isn't that she wants to get out of the main room.  Who is she kidding?  It's both.  Plus she feels a strange resonance from Sheny and the chaos of the revel, building together in a chaotic maelstrom and pounding away at her disciplined control like a living nightmare.*

"Sheny, are you okay?" Rayni asks, seeing her quiet friend curled up in the corner.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Isida]_'If I can't remove it, can I make it inactive?'_ Rayni researches how to drain the power from a Dragonmark, hoping to find a choice other than suicide.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

"Just doing some research.  Working on new spells and such.  It would probably be too boring to recount for anyone but a Wizard, I'm afraid.  Sounds like the two of us were the homebodies though, eh Arimart?  I'll bet Hxaptos, Tondrek, and Harolk all did something exciting."


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Houseparty]"Bail's just a sweetheart hon, he'll figure it out eventualy," Melanie Vega says to Malik.  She playfully swats his hand away, "Uhuh, that ain't for you."

Melanie returns to her seet (in Bail's lap), and smiles, "Ya know hon, those wet clothes don't realy suit ya.  Ain't you cold in them?"[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

"Yeah, I helped her with research, and even I thought it was boring," Mel says, gigling and giving Raynie a playful shove.  She looks over to Bail and smiles warmly.

"I did manage to learn about a few interesting souls, but I spent a lot of time just pouring over books at Morgrave."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

Bail orders pork, beef, chicken and deer and a variety of dipping sauces.

"I've been working, you know how it is, physical labouring can be so time consuming. I haven't had much time for doing anything but working and looking after the ladies" the gangly youth, who looks to have grown taller and have filled out a little, says with a grin and a wink at Rayni, Mel and Sheny. 

"Tooth and claw I'm hungry, hope they don't take long to deliver the grub" Bail says looking towards the forged slaving over the bbq.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's House Party]"Yeah, I guess you're right Melanie but none of the other guys are worried about being in wet clothing and I don't want to appear...you know, ummm...weak"[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Houseparty]Melanie chuckles, "Well, if you can't be stong enough to be who you are without worrying 'bout others, is that weak?"

Mel looks over at the other women heading to the back.  "Bail, hon, perhaps you'd best get most of you're 'mates out of here.  Looks like you're gals over there aren't too comfortable.  Then maybe I can help ya with that wet clothing," she finishes with a mischevious smile.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2006)

So finally the day arrived, or so Sparky said. Carefully, Tondrek began to take down the improvements to the chamberpots that he was working on; he was sure the Silent Lumpy Man wouldn't appreciate them.

~~

Eventually, the Silent Lumpy Man lead him to the Lava Pit, though the smells led Tondrek the rest of the way near the end. Though he had never been there, Tondrek had a taste for Marsher food, and devowered it whenever possible. The decor, however, was entirely lost on him, though he did mutter something about "portable portals to fiery fire" when he saw the various grills.

When the two arrived, the rest were mostly seated. Tondrek waved the wave of a happy child, even waving at (the now bigger) Big Sour Man. Once he sees the food, however, he forgets to notice anyone waving back and begins to dig in, eating the spiciest food on the table.


			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Your warforged waitress is particularly taken with Tondrek’s companion, the mechanical rat Sparky.  She takes a second to look at him or pet him every time she goes by the table (and since such spicy foods require copious amounts of drink, that’s very often).  Sparky take a moment to heat up his skin at the fire and demand a good polishing from Tondrek.  He wants to look good for his fans.



Each time the 'forged waitress comes over and pets Sparky, Tondrek beams up at her, the signs of his meal running down his face. He did carefuly polish Sparky, with practiced ease. "Careful, forgey 'forge, he likes metal. And so do I! (hiccup)"


			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> “So, what have you guys been up to?"



As the meal lulls into conversation, Tondrek notices the group of strange, armorless 'forged at the other table. He turns around in his chair and stares at them openly and naively, fascinated by their difference. He barely hears Arimat's question, and doesn't turn around to answer. "I play sneaky-sneak with Silent Lumpy Man. We go down the hole!" He giggles a bit to himself.

Though he is sure to attract strange looks from the unusual 'forged, if they turn, he'll wave to them cheerfully. The next time the waitress comes around, he tugs at her doublet and points at the other table. "'Cuse, but why they do that? Doesn't no shell hurt?"

[OOC: Knowledge check by Tondrek to see what he knows about 'shellless forged']


----------



## Someone (Jun 7, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Harolk: [sblock]Also, you are easily able to win enough cash to continue living in high style, with fifty-two gold to spare, easily.  You can make acquaintances at people in your area when taking in the occasional show, concert, or night on the town.  So at least some people in your neighborhood give you a passing nod of recognition, you’re now part of the landscape.  Just before you head out the door, however, you notice a letter that was delivered to your home earlier that day, addressed as follows.
> 
> Silas Karrathen, 458 Glassspire Tower, Platinate, Upper Menthis Plateau, Menthis, Sharn, Breland.
> 
> The only mark of a return address is the sealing wax, a dark purplish-blue marked with a flail.  It bears the stamp of the House Vadalis gargoyle messenger service, and the mark of House Sivis mail service.  The envelope is made from fine heavy paper stock in a rich cream, and the address is written in sparkling midnight blue ink.[/sblock]




Isida: [sblock]ooc: sorry, but Does that mean that I´m 52 gold richer than the past month, or that my new total is 52 gold? I´m assuming the first, so Harolk spends that in a new, expensive outfit, good boots and some jewelery.

IC: "Alas" says Harolk to himself. "Old Silas hasn´t been here for a while, and if I´ve been sacking his pantry for a month, opening his letters won´t upset him any more, so..." Harolk rips the seal and opens the letter[/sblock]



> “So, what have you guys been up to?  I’ve been laid up sick most of the month, the… bites didn’t want to heal,” he says with some hesitancy.  Some bulkiness underneath his shirt shows he’s still bandaged on the shoulder and neck where the ravers bit him.




The appointed day Harolk awakes an hour or so before the hour, so he has to hurry to not arrive late. Many yawns after that he´s clean, shaved, and comes out of home before realizing he´s in the padded training armor he uses for duelling. _"Damn!"_ he curses. He has to return home and change again. 15 minutes after leaving for the second time, he notices he´s the swords with him.

_"Ok, that´s all, I´m not going back again. Gods, I need to think on something else for a while"_ thinks to himself, not for the first time.

Of course, he arrives late at the Lava Pit, showing his new and gaudy clothes. "Hi all, boys and girls" shouts from the door, and then storms the pace towards the party´s table. "I´m hungry. What do they have? hey, wait, is that a ´forged who´s cooking? I thought they didn´t need to eat, do they? I mean they won´t have a sense of taste, how does he decide if a gallon of vinegar is enough or not for the salad?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Bail's Angels]*Rayni notices Sheny staggering into the kitchen with concern, and she follows after.  She just wants to help a friend in need.  It isn't that she wants to get out of the main room.  Who is she kidding?  It's both.  Plus she feels a strange resonance from Sheny and the chaos of the revel, building together in a chaotic maelstrom and pounding away at her disciplined control like a living nightmare.*
> 
> "Sheny, are you okay?" Rayni asks, seeing her quiet friend curled up in the corner.
> [/SBLOCK]




[sblock=In the Kitchen: Rayni]Shenystari looks up at Rayni, "it's... just sometimes I get a bit overwhelmed."  She shakes her head, "there's a whole other world that you don't see that I live in, a world full of incomprehensible images and nightmarish things.  It's one thing to fear for your safety or that of your friends, but when you fear the very thing you are, it's..."  Running her hand through her hair, "it's... horrifying.  You can't get away from it."[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hxaptos digs into the spicy marsher food with almost as much zeal as his crazy partner in crime.  Looking up as the others talk about what they have been doing, he replies, "Getting by. Not much a couple of Lower Sharners like us can do up here. We've been sticking to the lower levels."  He looks around at Bail, Mel, Rayni, Arimart, and Harolk, thinking back to how they all contributed to the fortunate events that lead him to his destiny. Then to Shenystari who joined them afterwards, _how will you fit into my glorious destiny?_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Kitchen, Sheny]*Rayni nods her head.*

"Sheny, I understand...we aren't so different, you and I.  I..." 

*She has been trying to keep the swirling energies at bay, but her discipline falters and a nimbus of violet energy surrounds her, singing the floor and the counter without touching Rayni or her clothes.  Rayni squinches her eyes shut and concentrates with all her might, focusing on her ancestor's talisman, and she is able to bundle the energy up again, just barely.*

"Well...you just saw, I guess...I became a wizard to focus my mind and learn mental discipline, but...I'm not a very good one.  I have a terrible power, and I can't control it.  I fear one day it will destroy everyone around me...But it is a part of me, and I can't make it go away...So you see, I can understand how you feel...being afraid of myself...The despair and horror of never being able to escape.  People like us...there are many in this world who would hate us if they knew the truth...If you don't hate me now that you know, though, I think we should be friends.  We should stick together and stand up for each other..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> Of course, he arrives late at the Lava Pit, showing his new and gaudy clothes. "Hi all, boys and girls" shouts from the door, and then storms the pace towards the party´s table. "I´m hungry. What do they have? hey, wait, is that a ´forged who´s cooking? I thought they didn´t need to eat, do they? I mean they won´t have a sense of taste, how does he decide if a gallon of vinegar is enough or not for the salad?"



"I've heard of musicians who can't hear or see, so why not cooks who can't taste?  Besides, I don't see anyone droping or gagging," Mel says.

"Arimart, you don't look to good still.  Those injuries still haven't healed?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

"He's some sort of machine isn't he?" Bail asks, indicating the forged chef. The youth still hasn't had a lot to do with these men-of-war "Wouldn't his owner just have to say - Put a pinch of this, and two handfuls of this and a cup of that in there and stir?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

"I don't think he has an owner Bail.  In most kingdoms, the Warforged are considered free people, just like you and me," Mel says, though no touch of chastizing or even being upset with what Bail said resides in her voice.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

"I'm constantly amazed by this city" Bail says shaking his head "But they've been to war right? So they'd be good at following orders? So the owner could teach it how to cook and it would follow the instructions to the letter?"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2006)

As the conversation turns to something Tondrek knows about, the half-orc begins to talk excitedly, his hands waving in the air. He still doesn't turn from watching the other strange 'forged.

"Forgey 'forges made of metal and wood and stuff using secret plans. Like golems but better! Alive like me and spicy peppers, except think and smell and feel and taste! Kind-of. Fabricated for continuous combat, designed to take orders, but free thinking like Sparky! Do stuff just as well as big men with swords, just don't need to sleep!" He gazes at the other table with the odd warfoged. "And so neat!"

That's probably the longest, coherent sentences Tondrek has every said.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Houseparty]Bail turns in time to see Rayni walk hurriedly into the kitchen "Ahh guys, I think it's time we broke this up" he says loudly as he stands and starts to edge towards the kitchen "It's late and I've got to do something in the morning" reaching the kichen door he pokes his head through and sees Rayni crouched over Sheny "You better go as well Melanie" he says reluctantly over his shoulder "I've got things I need to do. See yourselves out please, and shut the door behind you." he shouts as he enters the kitchen.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"Fascinating Tondrek!  Can Warforged have Dragonmarks too?" Rayni asks with great interest.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2006)

Tondrek cocks his head to the side. "Err. Don't think so. Not natural, so not marked."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"Yeah, I guess that's true.  But a Dragonmarked heir reincarnated as a bear will retain the Dragonmark, right?  What if they put their mind into a Warforged.  There's a puzzle for you."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2006)

Tondrek shrugs his shoulders and says no more. Metaphysical questions seem beyond him.


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's houseparty]Melanie holds Bail's shoulder for a moment before passes by.  "Ya realy do care for the girls here, don't cha?"

She gives him a tender peck on the cheak.  "Ya realy are sweet Bail."

If left alone after that, Melanie grabs her things and heads out the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Jun 8, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I don't think he has an owner Bail.  In most kingdoms, the Warforged are considered free people, just like you and me,"




"Not where I come from" says Harolk. "They continue to be property, had to do with some legal thingamabob signed at the end of the war. Undead weren´t freed either. Though that´s more underestandable, if ´forged are so intelligent as... euh... Tordek says. In any case, I don´t imagine a zombie in the kitchen!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"Undead?" Rayni wrinkles her nose, that one word spoken with incredible disdain, "How terrible...were you from Karrnath then, originally...I heard a little bit about that place in my studies."


----------



## Someone (Jun 8, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Undead?" Rayni wrinkles her nose, that one word spoken with incredible disdain, "How terrible...were you from Karrnath then, originally...I heard a little bit about that place in my studies."





"Eueh, well, yes, in the... most part." says Harolk hesitantly. "And we don´t like them either, but things were like, create undead, or be overrun by a machine army from Cyre."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"I see...so do the ends, then, justify the means?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Kitchen, Sheny]*Rayni nods her head.*
> 
> "Sheny, I understand...we aren't so different, you and I.  I..."
> 
> ...




[sblock=Kitchen, Rayni]Shenystari smiles up at her friend, "so it seems we are not much different at all."  She helps herself to her feet, tears welled up her in her large emerald eyes, she embraces the elf.  "I could not hate you, you are as dear to my heart as my own."[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2006)

Shenystari listens quietly to the conversation, smiling occasionally at Rayni, it appears the two have formed a strong bond in their month together.  She shook her head, the warforged were a unique case for they were created but had souls of a sort and souls were not made in the creation forges, however undead were something altogether unholy and unnatural.

"I don't believe this something that I feel like talking about over food, can't we think of a nicer subject?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Kitchen,Sheny]*Rayni hugs Sheny back, the two clinging to each other in hopes that though they are both frightened, together they will each be able to overcome those fears.*

"Oh Sheny, we will get through this together, you and I...some day, we will each be able to look upon ourself and not be filled with fear and horror...the alternative is too horrible to imagine."

"It is so good to have real friends..." Rayni smiles sublimely--her smile has always held a mysterious mystical quality.

(OOC: Looks like Bail's peeking in--shall we say this is the point where he finds Rayni and Sheny?)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"I agree.  What were we talking about before?  Ah yes, what has happened in our time apart.  I must admit, things always seem to stir to a powderkeg, as they say, whenever we are all together.  At least compared to my research.  Still, there is something to be said for a quiet life...so peaceful, it is almost sublime.  I think I could live this way forever...though if I did, I wonder if I would ever amount to something...if I would ever become somebody worthy of those who came before me."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2006)

Shenystari [sblock]







> Shenystari will attempt to procure one of the main works of this Arden Fair, a peculiar named man.



  Opal will cheerfully loan you a copy of Illuminating the Corners of the Mind, one of Arden's first works in his teachings.



> She is cautious about attending one of these meetings of the Illuminated Minds, knowing that an influenced member of the Dreaming Dark would not appreciate the snooping of a kalashtar. She'll sit on this knowledge a little longer, hoping to learn more from the books and her friends before she can confront it.



  The book contains a variety of meditation techniques that it claims help organize the mind and make information easier to retrieve.  They are also supposed to help with keeping one calm, and allowing an objective outlook on a variety of perspectives.  Several of these Shenystari recognizes as similar to ones the kalashtar learn as children.  They are used when teaching so that the children can absorb a large amount of information in a small amount of time, then actually do the _learning_ of it later, through meditation, introspection, and discussion.  What it might mean is that Arden's students might know more than they know, locked away in their minds until they're taught to retrieve it.[/sblock]

Rayni: [sblock]







> 'If I can't remove it, can I make it inactive?' Rayni researches how to drain the power from a Dragonmark, hoping to find a choice other than suicide.



  The simplest way to render a Dragonmark inactive would be to keep an _antimagic field_ active on the bearer at all times.  Granted such things would be expensive, but for confined individuals with dangerous abilities, the expense is worth it to their jailers.  If you could find someone to make it for you, it would be many thousands of gold pieces, that's clear.  However, it would prevent you from using any of your magical abilities, not just your dragonmark.  

There's another option, one that's only hinted at.  "Dragonmarks have come from dragon blood and bone, and by their magic and might may they reclaim their kindred."  Perhaps a dragon could help you.[/sblock]

Tondrek: [sblock]







> Each time the 'forged waitress comes over and pets Sparky, Tondrek beams up at her, the signs of his meal running down his face. He did carefully polish Sparky, with practiced ease. "Careful, forgey 'forge, he likes metal. And so do I! (hiccup)"



  The waitress looks a little startled, but looks at Sparky, who looks back at her innocently.  She continues with her occasional pats, and her fingers seem no worse the wear.



> As the meal lulls into conversation, Tondrek notices the group of strange, armorless 'forged at the other table. He turns around in his chair and stares at them openly and naively, fascinated by their difference.



  Most warforged would ignore stares, but these look over at him occasionally, as if trying to divine his attention. 



> Though he is sure to attract strange looks from the unusual 'forged, if they turn, he'll wave to them cheerfully. The next time the waitress comes around, he tugs at her doublet and points at the other table. "'Cuse, but why they do that? Doesn't no shell hurt?"



  “No… shell?” she asks, confused, then suddenly realizes what he’s getting at.  “You mean no plating?  Oh, they were forged near the end of the war, when they were experimenting with different types of us, for uses other than war.  I think they were supposed to be servants, but when were all set free, they decided to learn other things than war or service,” she says in an offhand manner.  



> [OOC: Knowledge check by Tondrek to see what he knows about 'shellless forged']



Tondrek recalls hearing something about shellless ‘forged; they’re called “reforged,” warforged that champion living with other races.  They’re particularly personable for their kind, and oftentimes as ambassadors between warforged and other races.[/sblock]



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Arimart, you don't look too good still.  Those injuries still haven't healed?"



  Arimat shrugs, and then winces as if he shouldn’t have done that.  “Not really.  And… I really didn’t want to go see House Jorasco, so I’ve just been sticking it out.  It hasn’t killed me yet, eh?” he says with a feeble laugh.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 8, 2006)

"Bah, you're right, no need for those halflings.  Here let me have another look."  says Hxaptos.  If Arimart will let him, he'll cast _cure moderate wounds_ on him.  Again it feels a little odd, as if the pure positive energy were somehow tainted by something dark.  It leaves an oily feeling on the skin after the pulse of energy dissipates.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Isida]*What about transferring her mind to the body of a non-living entity such as a Warforged.  Does her research indicate the mark would remain active?*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2006)

Hxaptos: [sblock]Hxaptos takes a look at the wound, and realizes quickly that his prayers of curing won't do much good.  The wound is infected, and Arimat has filth fever.  He needs a prayer to remove the disease.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 8, 2006)

"Hmm on second though, the healers of House Jorasco might have better luck with that one, it doesn't look so good."  he srews up his face looking at the symptoms. "Filth fever I think it looks like."


----------



## Someone (Jun 8, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I agree.  What were we talking about before?  Ah yes, what has happened in our time apart.  I must admit, things always seem to stir to a powderkeg, as they say, whenever we are all together.  At least compared to my research.  Still, there is something to be said for a quiet life...so peaceful, it is almost sublime.  I think I could live this way forever...though if I did, I wonder if I would ever amount to something...if I would ever become somebody worthy of those who came before me."




For Harolk, it´s strange that she doesn´t want to speak of undead and does want to speak of those who came before, as those from Karrnath rarely rest peacefully. He stays quiet for a while before continuing. 

"I´ve been practicing." says. "It´s nice once in a while to find people who can truly appreciate your fighting style and not ridicule you because it´s not the way they have been doing it for centuries. And I´ve met several interesting people. Very interesting..." he adds in a softer voice.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2006)

"There is great power in the life of quiet contemplation just as there is power in the life of strong action.  You speak of ancestors correct?  I've heard a great many variations on the veneration of ancestors in elven culture, what is it like?"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2006)

The conversation seems to roll over Tondrek once the others start talking about disease and undead and such. While the others are focused on Arimat's contagion, the half-orc slips out of his chair and ambles over to the table the fascinates him so, slinging Sparky over his shoulder. When he gets there, he waves again cheerfully.

"Hi! I'm Tondrek, and you're neat! Try the Marcher Lilly Pepper, its very spicy!"


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "There is great power in the life of quiet contemplation just as there is power in the life of strong action.  You speak of ancestors correct?  I've heard a great many variations on the veneration of ancestors in elven culture, what is it like?"



"It realy depends on where you're from," Mel says.  "Some of the elves who've lived in Korvairre don't realy pay much heed to our ancestors than any other race does to theirs.  Others, particularly those in Valenar, have turned our ancestors into a form of worship and play acting to honor them.  And most elves, but particularly the ones from Aeranel, pay some heed to the Undying Council, where we can speak to our honored ancestors directly."

"Now, there's exceptions to every rule, but in most cases, you can tell where an elf's from by how they honor their ancestors."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 9, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Isida]*What about transferring her mind to the body of a non-living entity such as a Warforged.  Does her research indicate the mark would remain active?*[/SBLOCK]



 Rayni: [sblock]Her research is uncertain.  It it theorized that the warforged do not have souls, and thus do not have dragonmarks.  Or perhaps it is simply because of their partially inorganic bodies.  It's certainly possible that if the consciousness of a dragonmarked individual were somehow brought into a warforged body, the mark would be inactive.

In addition, in her search of magic in general, Rayni came across an ancient tome that spoke of different types of magic:  The Arte of Magick, in All Its Innumberable Forms.  [Archanic spellings have been corrected in order to preserve the sanity of the DM.]


> The magics of the wizard come to him purely through concentration and learning of arcane formulae.  He must study as the most diligent scholar for his power to emerge.  As such, he must surround himself in the trappings of his power, of book and herb, stone and wand, feather and staff.  Though he be the most burdened and wizened of all the practitioners of the magical arts, he is thoroughly in control of them.  No wizard's powers can control him, for they only come to him if he asks and performs his formulas correctly.
> 
> For the sorcerer, life is both more easy and difficult.  The theories surrounding the source of their powers are legion, from blood of magical creatures, to pacts with gods, to experimentations with unknown powers.  The source seems to differ enormously between one and the other, and such discussions are reserved for a different chapter.  The power springs unbidden from the blood, each spell woven into it, heart and sinew and bone.  Through great concentration and willpower, a sorcerer may change the spells born into his blood, but these are rare occurances.  Limited in knowledge, they thrive instead on power, their spells coming swiftly to their hands and pouring out in quantities of magic wizards can be hard to match.
> 
> There is another kind of mage, one whos magic seems limitless, drawn as it is from the dark spaces, the cracks between worlds.  The warlock's magic comes as a destructive force, which can be bent for effects of deception and darkness.  The power itself changes the warlock, allowing the auras of magic to reveal itself to his eyes, to give him protection against common weaponry and magical energies, and even to heal himself.  Yet despite the sinister auras surrounding such magics, it is known that strength of will trumps all.  Magic responds to will, and will to confidence.  Warlocks who let their power rule them find the demons between the worlds reaching out to grasp their souls.  Those who rule their power find it responding to them as a faithful servant.  Embrace and understand, control and rule, these allow the warlock and the sorcerer to be one with their magic.



[/sblock]



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> The conversation seems to roll over Tondrek once the others start talking about disease and undead and such. While the others are focused on Arimat's contagion, the half-orc slips out of his chair and ambles over to the table the fascinates him so, slinging Sparky over his shoulder. When he gets there, he waves again cheerfully.
> 
> "Hi! I'm Tondrek, and you're neat! Try the Marcher Lilly Pepper, its very spicy!"



  The warforge look at each other, then at Tondrek in surprise.  Forge recovers first and shakes herself free of her astonishment.  "Indeed, I though Palette's mouth was going to start shooting flames!" she says, gesturing to a slender warforged wearing artist's clothes slightly speckled with paint.  He shrugs a bit, his face still hidden behind a mug of ale.  "And what a lovely rat!  What's your name, and his?" she asks. "I'm Forge, that's Palette obviously, Feather, and Heart," she adds, gesturing at the others.  Feather seems to be female, dressed in white and blue robes layered like feathers, with a blue butterfly pendant hanging around her neck.  Heart is dressed in tight yellow silk and leather, a harpcase on the floor beside him.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 9, 2006)

[sblock=kitchen]Bail slowly pushes the door open and walks inside "I've, umm, asked everyone to leave" he says sheepishly "Ummm is everything OK? I'm sorry if their presence has somehow offended. I meant no harm, we were just...you know, happy after our win"[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 9, 2006)

Bail has absolutely no interest in the current conversation and instead tucks into his food, happily ignoring the goings on around him but occassionally risking a quick worried glance in Sheny's direction.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "And what a lovely rat!  What's your name, and his?" she asks. "I'm Forge, that's Palette obviously, Feather, and Heart," she adds, gesturing at the others.  Feather seems to be female, dressed in white and blue robes layered like feathers, with a blue butterfly pendant hanging around her neck.  Heart is dressed in tight yellow silk and leather, a harpcase on the floor beside him.



"Tondrek and Sparky! Nice to meet, neat 'forged without plating." Tondrek is obviously excited, and his speech speeds up accordingly. "Does it itch? Does it hurt? Where do the attachments go? Can you put it back on? Do people look at you funny?" Oblivious to the most-likely startled look on their faces, the half-orc's questions keep flowing until someone manages to interrupt him.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 9, 2006)

[sblock=Kitchen (i.e. Rayni & Bail)]Catching Shenystari and Rayni in a close embrace, you can tell a bonding moment has passed between the two.  Tears lay heavy in Shenystari's eyes.  "Let us never forget that then, and look to each other for support when we falter."

Realizing that Bail is now standing there, Shenystari looks at him, slowly relinquishing her embrace.  "There was no offense from your friends, it had to do with me.  Sometimes... well, I'm better now thanks to Rayni.  It was fun though wasn't it?"  A smile slowly spreading across her tear-streaked face.  "Perhaps we could all sit down and have a cup of tea together, it's been a while since we've had a moment together, all of us.  Although, it would be nice if Mel came back from her study."[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 9, 2006)

[sblock=Isida]







> Opal will cheerfully loan you a copy of Illuminating the Corners of the Mind, one of Arden's first works in his teachings.
> 
> The book contains a variety of meditation techniques that it claims help organize the mind and make information easier to retrieve. They are also supposed to help with keeping one calm, and allowing an objective outlook on a variety of perspectives. Several of these Shenystari recognizes as similar to ones the kalashtar learn as children. They are used when teaching so that the children can absorb a large amount of information in a small amount of time, then actually do the learning of it later, through meditation, introspection, and discussion. What it might mean is that Arden's students might know more than they know, locked away in their minds until they're taught to retrieve it.




Definately a sinister method.  She considers her friends with a new awareness and suspicion.  She meditates deeper on the subject, trying to figure out how to tap into this knowledge to see what it is like.  Knowledge: Psionics +9?

She'll also see if she can determine what the "liquor used to grant visions" is, what the purpose of their philosophical investigations lead to (the sort of grand vision they espouse, any ethics they make reference to, and methodologies they use), what their interpretation of the duel of the spirits exactly is.

Regarding the Illuminated Minds, which nights do they normally meet and where?  Are all those she knows in this group under this influence or are there some who seem to be free of it, or at least less swayed by it.

She's willing to spend a bit of coin to learn some of this, but not enough to make it look like she's willing to pay too much or is too interested in the subject.

Also, are there groups of Kalashtar active in this area of Sharn, if not, where are the groups of active kalashtar in the city?









*OOC:*


Well, that's quite a lot.






[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2006)

[sblock=Kitchen]"My ears are burning," says Melphina's voice from the main room.  She tosses a bag into her room and heads to the kitchen.  She looks a bit discheveled. "Everything ok?  Looks like you hosted a tornado."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Kitchen, Bail's Angels]"Mel, what a lovely surprise!  We were just about to try to find you and have some tea, just the four of us."

"We all always seem to be off in our own directions.  We should share some stories along with the tea.  Bail, I would surely love to hear more about some of your great plays in that game you and your friends play.  Maybe some day I can come and watch too?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Someone (Jun 9, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Filth fever I think it looks like."




"Filth fever!?" exclaims Harolk. "And what are you doing here? You should be in bed!"

Isida: [sblock]What was in the letter?[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

[sblock=Kitchen, Bail's Angels]Mel smiles and has a seat, she pulls her wet hair back a bit, and lets it fall behind her.  "Warm tea sounds great.  It has been a while since we got a chance to sit down togeather."[/sblock]

[sblock=Later that night, Bail's room]*knock knock knock*

"Bail, it's Melphina, can I come in?"[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 10, 2006)

[sblock=kitchen]"Sure, a tea sounds great and it would be fantastic to have you come along and watch a game sometime, all of you" Bail spends the next half-an-hour regaling the girls with stories from his games.[/sblock]

[sblock=Bail's room]"Ahh sure, come in" you hear sleepily from the other side of the door "Just give me a moment to get dressed"[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels, Kitchen]Mel smiles tenderly and sips her tea as she listens to Bail regail them in stories of the games he's played[/sblock]
[sblock=Bail's Room]Melphina waits for Bail to give the all clear and then quietly slips into his room and finds a place to sit.  She slips one of her hands over Bails and clutches it tenderly.

"Bail, I want to tell you something, but I want you to promise me that you'll listen before you get mad, ok?"[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 10, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Room]"Ahh OK Mel, sure. Is there something really wrong with Sheny? Rayni's OK isn't she?"[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 10, 2006)

"Nasty stuff that is, seen plenty of it I have. We can wander by the nearest Jorasco house after dinner." says Hxaptos almost nonchalantly.


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Room]"No, no, they're fine," Mel assures. "It's me.  There's more to me than you know, and I think you deserve to know."

Melphina's form begins to shift slightly, as her elven features become a bit less defined, and her body becomes a bit more cruvatious.  As her golden blonde hair shifts to a redish color, Bail can recognize the fairly familiar form of Melanie Vega.  

"Bail, I'm a changeling.  Raised to believe I was an aberant Elf for years, fathered by someone the man I called my father hired."

Mel pauses a moment to give Bail a chance to soak it in, while she shifts back into her usuall Melphina form.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

"Poor thing, you shouldn't have let it get so bad Arimart.  That could lay you up for quite a while." Mel says with concern.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 10, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> Isida: [sblock]What was in the letter?[/sblock]



 Harolk: [sblock]OOC: My bad, missed it, knew I forgot something...



> Silas,
> 
> We have awaited your letter and have not yet heard word from you.  How fare you?  Is your cousin well?  We hope to see you at our party as planned, and your cousin is welcome if he wishes.
> 
> ~Lorien



  The handwriting is neat and simple, like that of a scribe.  It's hard to tell if the hand is feminine or masculine.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 11, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's room]Bail is stunned, shocked into silence. He gathers his thoughts and then says heatedly "Is this the first time you have deceived me? Or have there been other instances? You think that because I am a young boy, ay a boy, size does not make a man, that you can toy with me? he stands and paces away from Mel "Leave my room. I need to be alone"[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Room]Mel frown, obviously upset by Bail's reaction.  "Bail, I'm scared. I likely have my father's men after me.  I have to be careful who I tell this to.  But that's not why I did what I did Bail."  Mel pauses a moment, "I did it because I care about you Bail.  I... I... I'm sorry."

Mel fights back tears.  "If you want, I'll go, but please don't hate me for this Bail..."[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 11, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's room]"I do not hate you but I am disappointed and confused. Please, leave me be, I need to think" Bail turns his back on the lady and looks out the window into the deepining dark.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's room]Mel puts her hand on Bail's shoulder temderly, but lets it slide off as she gets up and walks out of his room.[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Jun 11, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Harolk: [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Isida [sblock]"Lorien? Sounds elvish." mutters Harolk. "I don´t think I like this, after Silas went missing"

But after a while he realizes that, if the letter author has something to do with the Silas dissaparition he wouldn´t be inviting his cousing to a party. Unless... Nah, whatever it is he´ll find out more if he goes to the party, not if he hides like a turtle. If he knew who´s that Lorien...[/sblock]

"Now that I remember" says Harolk. "Do any of you know anyone named Lorien? Or who uses a wax seal shaped as a flail?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2006)

"No, but I could probably look into it," Mel says.  "I made a few contacts, so I could probably research him."

"Anyone else have any names they'd like me to look into?  Or maybe names they heard something interesting about?"


----------



## Someone (Jun 11, 2006)

"That would be great" says Harolk. "It´s funny, since he apparently invited me to a party and I have no idea of who´s him. Or her."


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2006)

"A party?  Wow, what did he look like?  Was he potentialy influential?  If you need a date, I have a friend who always enjoys parties."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 12, 2006)

"No, I haven't heard of him." Hxaptos remarks.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 12, 2006)

[sblock=Kitchen]Shenystari having prepared them a cup of the kalashtar teas she favored sits and listens to Bail's stories, her thoughts being drawn away from the darkness of the earlier moment.

"I think we should go see one of your games sometimes, when is the next one?"

She sips at her tea for a while longer, interjecting with the occasional compliment or comment, but focusing more on relaxing from the moment which shook her.  After her cup of tea, she gives Rayni a warm hug, congratulating Bail one last time and retires for the night.[/sblock]

Shenystari nods at the information from Mel, although she had really wanted to hear more about it from Rayni, she let it pass as the conversation moved on.

She turned towards Bail who had been casting her the occasional look, "I'm alright, the food is just a bit spicy for my taste."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

"Sheny, next time we get a chance, I'll tell you all about what it's like in my homeland, living under the eye of the Honoured Ancestors, but...for now, I'm trying to be as much like a Khorvaire elf as I can, so I don't want to attract too much attention...There are those from my homeland who may wish me ill because of who I am..." Rayni glances around a bit furtively when she mentions the honoured ancestors--Mel has taught her to be careful about mentioning them.


----------



## Someone (Jun 13, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "A party?  Wow, what did he look like?  Was he potentialy influential?"




"No idea, I only have a letter." says Harolk raising an eyebrow. "But it was very, you know, written in cool ink and stuff, so I guess maybe he´s"



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "If you need a date, I have a friend who always enjoys parties"




"I don´t have problems with dates" Harolk smiles proudly.


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2006)

"Can I see it?  You can learn a lot about someone from how they write." Mel says.

If she gets a look at it, she'll see if she can recognise any of the seals or names.

OOC: KN: Nobility +9


----------



## Someone (Jun 13, 2006)

Harolk searches his pockets. "i think I don´t have it here" (ooc: seems the most reasonable thing) "But the seal was like this" adds, looking for something to writhe with.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 13, 2006)

Being an unlettered barbarian conversations of royalty and seals held little interest to Bail, although he did like a party "Can we bring my team along Harolk?", Bail asks his companion from an earlier adventure, "I mean to the party. Could I bring the boys and girls? They love a good bash" he finishes, slurping a mouthful of the house ale.


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2006)

Mel chuckles, "Bail, If this is a noble, I'm not sure it's the kind of party they'd be welcome at.  At least, not unless they cleaned up and were a lot quieter."

Mel will try to figure out what she can based off of what Harolk draws.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 13, 2006)

Bail shrugs his shoulders and takes another long pull of his drink "Where's that waitress when you need her?" he says, his eyes sliding over the half-orc talking to the forged "Couldn't you have lost him somewhere Hxaptos?" Bail asks flicking a thumb towards the tinkerer. His voice however does not hold the same amount of venom in it as it had when he had previously encountered Tondrek. In fact, there was no venom at all, there was more of a contented ineviatability to his uneducated drawl.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2006)

Hxaptos said:
			
		

> "Nasty stuff that is, seen plenty of it I have. We can wander by the nearest Jorasco house after dinner." says Hxaptos almost nonchalantly



  "Er... I don't think so.  I would have gone myself earlier.  I... look I know we're all running from something, I really can't think of any other reason why we would have all met like we did.  They could find me too easy at one of the hospitals.  So I just tried to tough it out.  If you know anything that could help Hxaptos, I'd appreciate it though," Arimat says in a low voice, casting a furtive glance around

~~~

Mel takes a look at the drawing and furrows her brow.  "I don't recognize the name Lorien, but I know the flail is part of House Thurannni's coat of arms," she says after a moment's consideration.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

"House Thuranni eh?  Looks like Harolk might be moving up to high society, then, among the Dragonmarked houses."


----------



## Someone (Jun 15, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I don't recognize the name Lorien, but I know the flail is part of House Thurannni's coat of arms," she says after a moment's consideration.




Harolk chokes on the wine he was drinking. "Really?" coughs. "I think I´ll pass this one. Those, eeeh, always seemed kinda snobbish to me"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 15, 2006)

"haha, count me in then." says Hxaptos conspiratorilly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

*Rayni glances to Mel briefly before saying.*

"Well, I guess if Harolk isn't going, then no one else is either, since he was the one invited."


----------



## Someone (Jun 15, 2006)

"_I_ wasn´t invited. My cousin Silas was, and the letter allowed a guest, me."

Harolk thinks for a moment. _Did they take Silas? But then, why inviting him, unless they want to attract me? But if they know where am I, why not go for me instead of that convoluted trap? Wouldn´t they think that I´d never go?

To hell with this. If I want to know something about what happened with Silas I´ll have to risk a visit._

"But, ah, since my cousing isn´t at home currently, I don´t think those Thuranni guys wouldn´t mind if I go alone. Are any of you interested on that party, too?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 15, 2006)

"I would be interested in attending, ladies, if you would accompany me as well.  Perhaps we could be Harolk's entourage, give the man some prestige."  She smiles softly at her female companions, a hint of humor and mischief in that little smile.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "Tondrek and Sparky! Nice to meet, neat 'forged without plating." Tondrek is obviously excited, and his speech speeds up accordingly. "Does it itch? Does it hurt? Where do the attachments go? Can you put it back on? Do people look at you funny?" Oblivious to the most-likely startled look on their faces, the half-orc's questions keep flowing until someone manages to interrupt him.



  The 'forged seem bemused by Tondrek's questions, but it's also very obvious there's not a drop of malice in him.  Heart speaks up in response to the hyper-active half-orc's questions.  "No, it doesn't itch or hurt.  And we didn't have any attachments, I think components is the right word.  You can't put the plating back on, it's rather difficult to get it off.  Sometimes people look at us strangely, but many people think we're strange plating or no plating.  We four chose to be what we are, to embrace our living natures.  We can be more than simple war machines, Forge actually makes magical artifacts, Heart's a sorcerer, Palette is a painter, and I am a minstral," Heart explains.  

"Did you make Sparky yourself?" Forge breaks in, her voice very curious.  Sparky leaps off of Tondrek's shoulder and lands on Forge's outstretched palm.  She gives him some petting while waiting for Tondrek's answer.

~~~

Those at the other table see Tondrek and the warforged party in an animated discussion.  However, the conversation has turned to parties in high places, which is of more interest to some than odd warforged.  

Harolk:[sblock]You know, you don't even know where or when this party is... though the House Vadalis courier that sent it may.[/sblock]

Shenystari: [sblock]







> Definately a sinister method. She considers her friends with a new awareness and suspicion. She meditates deeper on the subject, trying to figure out how to tap into this knowledge to see what it is like. Knowledge: Psionics +9?



  By using her own knowledge of meditation, she thinks she could lead Opal and her friends in a "meditation exercise," and then question them under hypnosis to see what they know.



> She'll also see if she can determine what the "liquor used to grant visions" is, what the purpose of their philosophical investigations lead to (the sort of grand vision they espouse, any ethics they make reference to, and methodologies they use), what their interpretation of the duel of the spirits exactly is.



  Shenystari hears from the kids that the liquor is a dark, potent, and slightly bitter drink that makes one fall into a trance state for several hours.  People have been known to sleep-walk while under its effects, and some claim they can see through the eyes of other people while in their trance.  As to where it is produced, Shenystari can't find out, though the Illuminated Minds usually have a supply of it.  The grand vision of the Illuminated Minds seems to be self-improvement, an eventual merging of the spirit with the higher consciousness of the cosmos.  They're not exactly humanitarian, as they consider anyone who doesn't try to improve their minds as beneath their notice, but neither do they counsel violence or active cruelty.  This "duel of the spirits" is supposed to be a metaphorical representation between the different parts of the mind, base instincts, consciousness, and the higher godmind.



> Regarding the Illuminated Minds, which nights do they normally meet and where? Are all those she knows in this group under this influence or are there some who seem to be free of it, or at least less swayed by it.
> 
> She's willing to spend a bit of coin to learn some of this, but not enough to make it look like she's willing to pay too much or is too interested in the subject.



  Opal will gladly tell you, as she's been trying to get you to go for the last week or so.  They hold their meetings in Arden Fair's home/temple in Upper Tavick's Landing, the Ocean View district to be precise.  It's a very rich area, suitable for the type of clientelle the Minds attract.  Some people seem entirely swayed by all the Illuminated Minds have to say, others simply are using the philosophy as a stepping stone in their academic journeys.



> Also, are there groups of Kalashtar active in this area of Sharn, if not, where are the groups of active kalashtar in the city?



  There are some kalashtar in the city, in the Broken Arch district in Middle Dura.  They don't advertise their presence, you had to party with five gold to learn that information.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

[sblock=DM]







> By using her own knowledge of meditation, she thinks she could lead Opal and her friends in a "meditation exercise," and then question them under hypnosis to see what they know.




She'll attempt this.  I imagine Concentration (+6) and Diplomacy (+10) checks?



> Shenystari hears from the kids that the liquor is a dark, potent, and slightly bitter drink that makes one fall into a trance state for several hours.  People have been known to sleep-walk while under its effects, and some claim they can see through the eyes of other people while in their trance.  As to where it is produced, Shenystari can't find out, though the Illuminated Minds usually have a supply of it.  The grand vision of the Illuminated Minds seems to be self-improvement, an eventual merging of the spirit with the higher consciousness of the cosmos.  They're not exactly humanitarian, as they consider anyone who doesn't try to improve their minds as beneath their notice, but neither do they counsel violence or active cruelty.  This "duel of the spirits" is supposed to be a metaphorical representation between the different parts of the mind, base instincts, consciousness, and the higher godmind.




Shenystari will see if she can get some of it from her friend Opal, although she doesn't actually want to imbibe it, but rather see if she can bring it to someone to see if they can tell her what it actually is.  Their goal doesn't seem so bad, but it seems like an easy slope to slip from into darkness.



> Opal will gladly tell you, as she's been trying to get you to go for the last week or so.  They hold their meetings in Arden Fair's home/temple in Upper Tavick's Landing, the Ocean View district to be precise.  It's a very rich area, suitable for the type of clientelle the Minds attract.  Some people seem entirely swayed by all the Illuminated Minds have to say, others simply are using the philosophy as a stepping stone in their academic journeys.




She'll catalogue that information for her own future use, not willing to go to a meeting alone.  Shenystari will try to discern the difference in the people who are swayed and those who are not, if they drink the trance inducing liqour or not, how they see Arden, etc.



> There are some kalashtar in the city, in the Broken Arch district in Middle Dura.  They don't advertise their presence, you had to party with five gold to learn that information.




Shenystari considers how she may warn the kalashtar about this Arden Fair's influence and if they'd even be interested in it.  She's worried that the stigma held against her by her own people would cause them to distrust anything she told them.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 16, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "We four chose to be what we are, to embrace our living natures.  We can be more than simple war machines, Forge actually makes magical artifacts, Heart's a sorcerer, Palette is a painter, and I am a minstral," Heart explains.




"Neat! I make stuff too! Stinky stuff and boomy stuff." He looks down at his feet for a moment. "Sometime I think it'd be neat to be 'forged." 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Did you make Sparky yourself?" Forge breaks in, her voice very curious.  Sparky leaps off of Tondrek's shoulder and lands on Forge's outstretched palm.  She gives him some petting while waiting for Tondrek's answer.




Tondrek looks again, smiling once more. Him? Naw. Showed up one day. Squeek, squeek. Or, more a metalic squeaking. Well, really, he talks, not squeaks. And reminds me of stuff and junk." Tondrek then cocks his head to the side, as if thinking. "But, one day, I'm going to make stuff. Big stuff." He holds out his hands wide. "I'll make my friends to play with!"


----------



## Someone (Jun 16, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Harolk:[sblock]You know, you don't even know where or when this party is... though the House Vadalis courier that sent it may.[/sblock]




[sblock]Or someone else could have heard about a House Thranni scion called Lorien throwing a party soon. I don´t think Sharn (or Breland) is _that_ big![/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 17, 2006)

"I will join you Harolk."  Hxaptos replies._Might as well stick to these people if I need to obtain more of Khyber's favor before travelling to the Far Realm._


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 17, 2006)

"Well if Rayni, Sheny and aahh Mel are going to this party I'm going as well" Bail says, his eyes downcast, watching the ale in his cup.


----------



## Someone (Jun 17, 2006)

"You´re either very kind or a bunch of scroungers" says Harolk. "But either way, thank you. But we still have to find that Lorien guy. Or gal. Sometimes it´s difficult to tell with elves."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 18, 2006)

Placing a comforting hand on Bail's shoulder, Shenystari comments quietly to him, "what's bothering you?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 19, 2006)

"Ahh nothing Sheny" Bail says after a moments thought "It's just, you know, hard being the youngest in the group. Everyday I'm feeling different, like my insides are tearing me in different directions. I'm confused. I'm changing, things are happening that I don't understand" he says quietly his voice trembling a little "And then there's Melanie Vega. It's all so confusing"


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2006)

"I'd love to go.  Parties are always a great time, and a good place to learn things." Mel says.

"It's ok Bail,"  Mel says, with her soft, reasuring smile.  She puts a hand on Bail's shoulder, "Just take your time, and go at your own pace.  When you're ready, you'll know, and anyone worth your time will be there for you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 19, 2006)

"I...I'd like to sit this one out.  I do not want House Thuranni aware of me if I can help it."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "Neat! I make stuff too! Stinky stuff and boomy stuff." He looks down at his feet for a moment. "Sometime I think it'd be neat to be 'forged."



  Forge looks at him a moment, and her mouth opens a bit in a smile.  Warforged faces are immobile for the most part, but they do what they can with vocal inflection.  "It's curious, so many would rather see us dismantled as abominations, and yet you would like to be like us.  I think I can speak for us all when I say we like you Tondrek," she says kindly.  Heart and Feather nod enthusiastically, and Palette gives the half-orc a toast with his glass.



> Tondrek looks again, smiling once more. Him? Naw. Showed up one day. Squeek, squeek. Or, more a metalic squeaking. Well, really, he talks, not squeaks. And reminds me of stuff and junk." Tondrek then cocks his head to the side, as if thinking. "But, one day, I'm going to make stuff. Big stuff." He holds out his hands wide. "I'll make my friends to play with!"



  "Really?  You know, when they gave us our freedom two years ago, they also shut down the creation forges.  Some of us have been trying to figure out how to make more of us, though I think it will take a very long time.  We were thinking of going to Xen'drik eventually, that's where the schemas to make us were found, it's rumored."


----------



## Someone (Jun 19, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I...I'd like to sit this one out.  I do not want House Thuranni aware of me if I can help it."




"Pft, dont worry. They´ll be very busy with me, if they find out who... something." says Harolk.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 19, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> " I think I can speak for us all when I say we like you Tondrek," she says kindly.  Heart and Feather nod enthusiastically, and Palette gives the half-orc a toast with his glass.



The half-orc blushed a bit, claps his hands and giggles happily. "Your the bestest new friends since my other new friends," he says with a backwards glance at the other table.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Really?  You know, when they gave us our freedom two years ago, they also shut down the creation forges.  Some of us have been trying to figure out how to make more of us, though I think it will take a very long time.  We were thinking of going to Xen'drik eventually, that's where the schemas to make us were found, it's rumored."



"That'd be neat! Scary schemas and complicated arcane trap mechanisms and crazy cyclopean architecture. Other friends could come too! Some of them are Big and Sour, or Quiet and Lumpy, or Loud and Big, but they're nice! Sorta. Mostly."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2006)

"Bah why would anyone care if those elves knew of us. Best bards around and we ain't famous enough to be sung of in their songs. You aren't marked like them are you Rayni?" replies Hxaptos. To him House Thuranni are just entertainers.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 20, 2006)

"No, I am not.  But I am not exactly on good terms with my...House Thuranni and House Phiarlan originally have ties to Aerenal..."


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No, I am not.  But I am not exactly on good terms with my...House Thuranni and House Phiarlan originally have ties to Aerenal..."



"I can help disguise you Rayni, besides, it'd be fun," Mel says. "A little hair dye, bit of makeup, maybe some lifting shoes, and a new dress, and amazing, a whole new you.  I'd probably be best to do something like that myself.  Sheny too probably."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 20, 2006)

"You should definitely go, Mel, but for me, there is no reason at all to go and every reason not to.  You are right that a good disguise might probably dissuade attention, but if it is noticed, it would attract more.  Why take that chance?  Don't worry, I'll keep our home safe while you all go ahead."


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2006)

"If you insist Rayni, but you're missing out on the fun."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2006)

Bail watches the exchange between Rayni and Mel with rapped attention "See things just get harder and harder to figure out" he says with a sigh once Rayni has 'won' the discussion "Do I now go with Rayni, or go with the rest of you?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2006)

"You should come Bail.  It'll be fun, and you should be just fine as a rising sports star.  Maybe I can even teach you to dance!" Mel says, excited at the prospect.


----------



## Someone (Jun 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "You should come Bail.  It'll be fun, and you should be just fine as a rising sports star.  Maybe I can even teach you to dance!" Mel says, excited at the prospect.




"I´ll like to the face on those Thuranni guys when we show up. They are expecting maybe two, and we all are going to show at their party and the one they invitated in the first place won´t be there."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

"Oh, you should definitely go along Bail--I'm sure you'll have a blast!  And speaking of having a blast, you'd better remind me when your next game is so I can come watch!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2006)

"Ah I bet none of us even get through the door anyways. Might as well come along we wont be up there for very long." replies Hxaptos.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2006)

[sblock=Isida]At some point, if she can convince a cadre of her companions, probably Rayni, Mel and Bail to come with her, she'll go to one of the Illuminated Minds meetings.  But I was hoping to roleplay that conversation at some point with them when they all get back to their own apartment.  Just let us know when we move on from the restaurant.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2006)

"When is this party anyway?" Bail asks "And my next game is in but two days time, you're all welcome of course. I'll see if I can organise some good seat for you all"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2006)

"Next game?" Hxaptos looks in askance to Bail. "You had mentioned hard labor or something like that.  Have you found your self something more entertaining?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2006)

"Well, I think I'd like to go too.  Just in case something happens, you might need a level head around.  And Hxaptos, I think you're right, I really do just need to go to House Jorasco, it won't do me any good if I die from filth fever before the month is out, what an embarassing way to go!  Say Mel, did you find anymore out about Terrik?  I did a little legwork on him, and you were the one that pointed me in the right direction in the first place.  Maybe we could pool our resources?" Arimat say casually, keeping his voice low.  "And Rayni, I wouldn't worry about the Houses.  Those two are entertainers, not agents of the Aerenal government!  The Houses are politically neutral, you know.  Don't let them dictate what you can and can't do!" he adds to the elf girl, his expression both mischevious and kind.

~~~

"You do have an interesting collection of friends, that's for certain," Forge remarks as Tondrek points out the party's table.  "And if they are interested in going on an expedition, we wouldn't say no to the help.  But we have to raise the money for a letter of marque, and they're not cheap.  It's also possible... there may be closer sources for what we seek.  We're going to be doing some research and fund-raising, as there's no sense going off all different directions at once.  If you want to join us, or ask your friends if they'd be interested in a trek to foreign lands, please just ask," she adds.

~~~

The group can finish up their conversations and then move their little get-together back to Bail's apartment (though some people may prefer to go to other places).  

OOC:  I believe Shenystari has something she wants to talk to Rayni and Mel about, and visa versa.  And if anyone wants to set up further meetings/conversations at Bail's place or otherwise, go ahead.


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

"No, I didn't find anything, but we can see what we can come up with togeather, it's always good to pool resources." Mel says to Arimart

[sblock=Sheny, Rayni, Mel]"Sheny, you wanted to talk to us?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

"I know they aren't agents of the government, Arimart, but I'm only safe so long as no one knows where I am.  If I am recognised by any of them and the word spreads, as it tends to do around 'entertainers', I could be in serious trouble.  If I had a good reason to risk it, believe me I would, but as it is, no sense in that."

*Rayni continues in the conversation, trying to talk to everyone and have a good time.  Eventually, she heads back home with Mel, Bail, and Sheny.*

-------

[SBLOCK=Sheny]*After they reach home, Rayni approaches Sheny.*

"Hey Sheny!  I'd love to tell you more about my people now, if you'd like.  But I'd like to learn more about the Kalashtar ways too.  Can you teach me how to meditate?  Also, I must confess I'm not sure exactly what you've been up to, but know that if there's any way that I can help you, I would be glad to do so."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "If you want to join us, or ask your friends if they'd be interested in a trek to foreign lands, please just ask," she adds.



Tondrek claps his hand together again. "I'll help! Go to jungles or nearer places and find arcane arcana! Please? Okay!" The excited half-orc turns and almost walks away before remembering something. He turns around and reveals one of his child-like grins again. "Where I find you?"

~~~

After getting his answer (and actually remembering it this time), Tondrek gambol's back over to the table with his friends. He notices they are busily talking about things and stuff. He grins at them all and delightfully declares "'Forged are fun!" With that, he digs into eating again.

Eventually, the conversation dwindles (Tondrek vaguely recalls hearing something about a party, and a game, and other things), and the group begins to get up to leave. Not knowing any differently, Tondrek follows them like an obedient puppy. Unless someone stops him, that means he follows them all the way to the Big Sour Man's place.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

*Rayni smiles at the half-orc's antics, and decides to strike up a conversation with Tondrek on the way back.*

"So, what were you talking about with those Warforged over there?  Anything interesting?"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "So, what were you talking about with those Warforged over there?  Anything interesting?"



Tondrek beams at the question; he does love attention. "They neat. Not like normal 'forged! No composite plating! They're naked!" The half-orc titters at his poor joke. "They looking for the secrets of their making. Secret Xen'drik schema. I asked if I could come. They said maybe!" The half-orc cocks his head to the side for a moment, as if trying to remember something. "Oh! And they said I could ask if all my friends could some too!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

"Naked eh?" Rayni raises an eyebrow, "Tondrek, you rascal.  You better not have been looking at that naked Warforged girl's...schemas."  

"Secret Xendrik schema you say?  Neat!  That could fun to do.  The Warforged are so different than us, and yet in many ways the same...can you imagine what it would be like to be a Warforged?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

Mel giggles at Rayni.

"Xen'drik could be a neat place to go.  I guess it depends on what all we find here."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

"Yes, I hear Xen'drik is dangerous, but it could be quite exciting."

_'Plus there's no way in Khyber anyone could find me there,'_ Rayni adds to herself.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Naked eh?" Rayni raises an eyebrow, "Tondrek, you rascal.  You better not have been looking at that naked Warforged girl's...schemas."



"Schemas? She didn't have any schemas.  None that I could see. But I'd want to! I'd love to see her schemas!" As usual, the finer nuances of what he said were lost to Tondrek.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Secret Xendrik schema you say?  Neat!  That could fun to do.  The Warforged are so different than us, and yet in many ways the same...can you imagine what it would be like to be a Warforged?"



Tondrek gets a dreamy look. "I'd be stronger. And better! Be able to make stuff into me, and improve me with artifice! No sleep, and no need for food! Though I'd miss the hot peppers." He looks sad for a moment, then brightens again. "But they can eat! They just don't have too."


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

"You should be happy being who you are Tondrek, being someone else isn't always the answer," Mel says, sounding a little melancholy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

"Sometimes it can be fun to dream," Rayni says, her line of thinking a bit contrary to Mel's, "But I don't think it is possible to become a Warforged." 

*Rayni smiles.*

"Just remember to ask permission before you try to look at her 'schemas', okay?"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "You should be happy being who you are Tondrek, being someone else isn't always the answer," Mel says, sounding a little melancholy.



"I like me. But I'd like to be me and 'forged! I'd be Tonforged! Forgedrek? Warton? Something."

Looking at Mel, Tondrek pats the elf gently on the shoulder. "I like you too, Playful Elf. You nice."


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Just remember to ask permission before you try to look at her 'schemas', okay?"



"Okay!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

"I think Tonforged sounds the cutest," Rayni decides, "So Mel's new name is Playful Elf?  How do you like that name, Mel?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

Mel smiles and hugs the half-orc, "Thanks."

Mel giggles, "I guess it's fitting.  What's your name Rayni?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

"My Tondrek name?  I have no idea.  If you're Playful Elf, does that make me Unplayful Elf?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

Mel tickles Rayni, "Nah, I'd see you more as Study Elf, or maybe Pretty Elf."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

*Rayni giggles.*

"Hey, but you study too.  So Study Elf wouldn't work.  And I'm not that pretty--I think you're pretty too, Mel.  Don't you?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

"Well, I try, but you're pretty too Rayni."

"So, Tondrek, what is Rayni's name?"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "My Tondrek name?  I have no idea.  If you're Playful Elf, does that make me Unplayful Elf?"



Hearing himself being talked about, Tondrek cocks his head in their direction. "You Strange Eyes Elf. And she"---Shenystari---"is Silent Elf. And they"---Harolk, Arimat, and Hxaptös---"are Big Long Sword Man, Missing Throat Man, and Silently Lumpy Man." His voice then gets quiet, as if he is scared of being overheard. "And the other one is Big Sour Man. But don't tell him. He's grumpy."


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

Mel chuckles, "Sheny, you're silent elf huh?"

"And yes, Rayni, your eyes are very aluring, and I see the strange eyes."

OOC: Has Sheny presented herself as not-human to the group?  I wasn't sure if was ever brought up, I sort of figured she was in disguise as a human.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2006)

OOC: Probably my bad; confused Kalashtar's as looking more elfin than human.


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Probably my bad; confused Kalashtar's as looking more elfin than human.



OOC: Nah, I figured Tondrek would get it wrong anyway, works well for me   I was curious because Mel would know or notice most likely, for various reasions


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

(OOC: Rayni definitely knows that Sheny's a Kalashtar, but I can't remember from when.  Then again, Rayni's Study Elf according to Mel, so she just knows these things )

"So I'm Strange Eyes Elf?" Rayni laughs, "Thank you Mel.  I've heard some people say they're pretty...others find them creepy.  Alluring, though?  I like that adjective.  It even sounds nice to say it."


----------



## Someone (Jun 25, 2006)

"Ok, Playful elf, could I have a chat with you" says Harolk, who´s been (strangely) silent for a while.


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> "Ok, Playful elf, could I have a chat with you" says Harolk, who´s been (strangely) silent for a while.



"Sure, what's up?" Mel says with a slight chuckle.

OOC: We can move to sblocks if you want


----------



## Someone (Jun 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Sure, what's up?" Mel says with a slight chuckle.
> 
> OOC: We can move to sblocks if you want




ooc: No need for sblocks, there´s nothing that absolutely should be kept secret.

Harolk hesitates for a moment and says: "You´re a girl".

It´s hard to tell if that´s an affirmation or a question.


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> ooc: No need for sblocks, there´s nothing that absolutely should be kept secret.
> 
> Harolk hesitates for a moment and says: "You´re a girl".
> 
> It´s hard to tell if that´s an affirmation or a question.



"Well, yes..." Mel says, trying to encourage Harolk to speak.


----------



## Someone (Jun 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, yes..." Mel says, trying to encourage Harolk to speak.




"Ok, that wasn´t a good start." Harolk continues. "The thing is, I need some advice. There´s a girl I´ve met this past month; she can fight really well. In fact, she´s one of the few I´ve met that can challenge me."

"I think we count as friends by now, but she doesn´t seem to be interested on me beyond that. I´d like to know her better. Uh, yes, in _that_ sense too. But it´s that, like she´s not like the women I´ve met before; I think if I call her ´honey´ she would stuck a dagger in my eye." Harolk pauses for a second.

"So, you know, it´s not like I´m timid or anything, but I really don´t know how to tackle the issue with her."


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

Mel stiffles a chuckle as Harolk explains everything, though she is making every effort to look proper.

Finaly, she can't help herself, "Sorry, I don't mean to, but I think you've got it wrong about women."

She takes a deep breath and then sighs, smiling again and regaining her composure.  "Women don't want to be treated like objects Harolk, or at least not any respectable woman that's worth the time.  I mean, if I were to drop everything and offer myself to you here would you," Mel stops in mid thought. "Well, don't answer that."

"Listen, women want to know that you're aware of their needs, and considering them over," Mel pauses and looks at Harolk, her eyes droping for a moment, "well, your own needs.  Find out what she likes, and what she appreciates.  Maybe get her a gift.  Something small, like some flowers, or, well, if she's into weapons, maybe a nice dagger.  Something elegant that looks nice, and shows her you put some thought into it.  It's going to take time.  Maybe give her some compliments, offer to help her with her armor, or sharpen her weapon when you happen to be doing yours."

"But most of all, make sure you don't make her feel like you think she's inferior, or an object.  Treat her like one of the boys for the most part.  Let her know you know she's a challenge for you, acknowledge it.  When you offer to help her, do it as a friend, not as a guy offering to help a girl out 'cause she's a girl and she can't do it.  And be patient.  You're not going to get to her overnight."

"And last, but not least, you'll have to hope you're what she's looking for, because if you're not, well, I'm not sure you'd like what you'd have to do at that point.  So, you can only go out there, be yourself, and hope you're the type she's looking for."

"If you want, let me know when you'll see her next, and I can follow along.  Maybe I can give you something more specific."


----------



## Someone (Jun 25, 2006)

"More work and more spending." summarizes Harolk. "Doesn´t sound like a good start, you know, but I´ll try it out. We´ll comment at the party"


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

"Well, good luck to you," Mel says, and gives Harolk a hug (careful to make sure he doesn't cop a feal while doing so)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

*Rayni can't help but add in some advice as well--like many girls, she enjoys giving guy friends dating advice.*

"All of that is good advice, but here's a few more tips.  Does she have a best friend or confidante?  If the best friend supports your romantic endeavours with the girl you like, that is always a good boost, and you don't want her against you.  Plus she can tell you what gifts would be absolutely perfect."

"Also, Mel has given you some good advice on little things, but it is also important to be yourself.  You're a bold guy, Harolk, and women like confidence.  You could try something bold and exciting.  Maybe next time you're dueling her and you have the chance to score a blow, choose instead to slip her a ticket to a play or a concert or one of Bail's games or something she'd like--asking the best friend about this is a good way to figure it out and still surprise her.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 26, 2006)

"Xendrik sounds interesting to me. If nothing comes of this party, I think we might find it a lucrative option. Though I hear the trip to Stormreach is expensive without a sponsor." says Hxaptos pretty much ignoring the line of conversation that Harolk started.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 26, 2006)

[sblock=Bail, Rayni and Mel]Shenystari smiles softly at her companions, however a dread seriousness fills her eyes.  "There is a battle which lingers on the edge of the waking and sleeping horizons, for years beyond your numbers it has lasted.  My people strive to bring it into the Light while there are others who serve to bring the darkest nightmares to realization.  By some twisted fate, I am lodged in between.  My own people fear me for my connection to the nightmare within, while the Dreaming Dark haunts me, perhaps in a way so that the darkest fathoms of my soul will take hold and bring about the eternal dark which they seek."

She breathes deeply, steeling herself for it seems draining to let such truths be known, even to herself perhaps.  "There is an element of the Dreaming Dark that lingers on the periphery of every society, biding to bring about their horrible dark, and I believe I have found one of those strands here.  The youths I tutor and work with, the Illuminated Minds, as they call themselves are wealthy youths with a penchant for spending coin and drawing themselves intellectually above the masses.  However, their thirst for the mind has led them under the wing of a dark force.  I cannot confront it on my own, and I ask of thee to aid me, as friends foremost."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Sheny, Mel, Bail]*Rayni is concerned for Sheny as the kalashtar reveals these secrets.  She reaches her hand out to Sheny's and squeezes it reassuringly, looking deep into her eyes and smiling, not wavering even for an instant as Sheny speaks, even when she reveals her own connection to the nightmare.  In truth, Rayni had begun to guess the end of Sheny's revelation even as she heard the beginning.*

*When Sheny is done, Rayni smiles and gives her a hug.*

"Of course I'll help, Sheny.  However I can.  Not only is it the right thing to do, but if it can do anything to help you in your struggle against the nightmare that plagues you, I will gladly put my life on the line.  I'll be there for you Sheny, and I'm sure Mel and Bail will too."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels (And Bail)]Mel listens with a worried look on her face.  "Do you have any names of those assosiated with this?  Perhaps I can find out something.  I can offer all of my abilities to help," she says.  "Perhaps I can even infiltrate them." [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 27, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Xendrik sounds interesting to me. If nothing comes of this party, I think we might find it a lucrative option. Though I hear the trip to Stormreach is expensive without a sponsor." says Hxaptos pretty much ignoring the line of conversation that Harolk started.



"You have to pay to go? Not just go. Sad." Tondrek looks crestfallen, and his hands begin to resume their normal twitching---which had been absent for a while. "Sad, sad."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2006)

As they get up to leave the bar Bail tells his friends all about the game of Hrazhak and how he had started playing the game as a substitute for an injured shifter but has since become a permanent member of the team.

Bail watches Mel and Harolk quietly conversing as he walks back to the apartment his blood boiling with a strange mixture of anger and the need to show off - jealousy?

[sblock=bail's angels]Already worked up from seeing Mel and Harolk (who are obviously in love) whispering to each other Bail swears angrily "Where are they Sheny? For you I will rip them apart" he says heatedly, his eyes darting to Mel and then, just as quickly focussing back on Sheny "They'll not threaten you and live one more minute in Khorvaire. Their souls will soon journey to  whatever dark hell hole they have crawled from. Your fight is my fight" he says vehemently "I'll just go a get my weapons, then I will be on my way, well once you tell me where my way is" he says as he exits the kitchen hurriedly  [/sblock] 
Walking out of the kitchen Bail notes the presence of Tondrek and the others waiting for refreshments in the living room "We'll just be one more moment" he says sheepishly "We're, ahh, just preparing some drinks" he calls as he hurries up the stairs to his bedroom where he pulls on his armour and straps on his Great Axe and hammer and picks up his spear. 

Moments later Bail thunders down the stiars festoned with weapons and ready for a fight "Just one minute guys" he says as he races into the kitchen, the door slamming back against the door jam as he pushes it closed behind him

[sblock=Bails Angels]"OK I'm ready" Bail pants as he slides to a stop in the centre of the kitchen, his spear knocking a pan from the hook it hangs on upon the wall.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 28, 2006)

Tondrek cocks his head to the side as he notices Bail's antics. The Xen'drick conversation having died off, the half-orc has been working on building a tower out of random bits around the apartment. Its probably something reminiscent of Harreth's Folly by now.


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels] Mel takes Bails hand and smiles, "Bail, I don't think this is something you want to stride into swinging weapons.  Especialy when there are inocent children around.  We may need that eventualy though, but hold your horses." [/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 28, 2006)

[sblock=Bail, Rayni & Mel]"While I appreciate your readiness Bail, I don't think weapons are needed just yet.  Storming into Ocean View weapons drawn will probably just get you arrested, and I think that might have an effect on your upcoming game."  The moment of humor is probably to ease this difficult topic for her, she lays a hand affectionately on his shoulder.

"The man who leads this group is one Arden Fair, he's a charismatic human from Aundair.  From what I can tell so far, he has been training these affluent young nobles in practices of meditation and mental exercise, but it seems that there is something which lies underneath his practices which is unsettling.  As if he is planting seeds in them, of which they are unaware, to be called forth when the time is right."  She leans back against the kitchen counter.

"The way of the Dreaming Dark is rarely outright confrontation, they are insidious and unwavering in their devotion to their cause.  Be careful where and of who you ask any questions regarding their activities, it can easily lead them down upon us."  She shudders, wiping the edge of her eyes of fresh forming tears.

"I... do not wish to endanger any of you, but this is a danger that I can no longer bear by myself, and you are my friends.  If I can help any of you, I will do nothing less than my utmost."  She stops, tears welling up again in her almond-shaped eyes.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]Mel nods to Sheny, "I will.  I have made several contacts in the city that I trust, so I should be able to get some history of this Arden Fair without too much difficulty and danger.  And with your help Sheny, I may be able to enter the grounds and pose as a student for a short time if it will help gain information." [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Bail's Angels]







> "I will. I have made several contacts in the city that I trust, so I should be able to get some history of this Arden Fair without too much difficulty and danger. And with your help Sheny, I may be able to enter the grounds and pose as a student for a short time if it will help gain information."




*Rayni shakes her head slightly.*

"Mel, I don't suggest it...even if you succeeded in fooling him, and he may be able to read minds or something so that could be hard, you still would probably have that seed of evil planted in your mind."



> "I... do not wish to endanger any of you, but this is a danger that I can no longer bear by myself, and you are my friends."




"Sheny, worry not for me.  You are my friend, and I will do everything in my power to help you.  This is something that needs to be done to avert a great evil.  Death comes for all of us, and if I can accomplish something of worth before I die, even were it to cut my life short, that is all that I could ever ask.  I could join the Honoured Ancestors with respect instead of dying in shame after a long life of ignominy."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]"Rayni, Sheny will be there too, and we're only talking about a day or two to scout around.  I understand your worried, but there is much more at stake potentialy."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Bail's Angels]"Oh, well, it's one thing if we all go, but you shouldn't go alone Mel, okay?  Who knows what this Arden is capable of?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]"I won't Rayni.  That's too unfamiliar teritory for me, and psionics is one thing I can't fake."

Mel turns back to Sheny, "You've trusted me, and I guess I should return the favor.  Bail and Rayni already know, but I wasn't quite sure when to tell you.  I'm a changeling," Mel shifts her hair color to a dark red color before changing it back to her normal blonde color.  "The short version of the story is I was supposed to replace the real Melphina, and raised to believe I was an aberant elf till about a year ago.  I've been trying to find out what happened to Melphina, but have had little luck.  Meanwhile, this is the me I'm most comfortable with." at that, she glances over to Bail and smiles almost meekly.

"But beyond that, it means I can infiltrate the Illuminated Minds much easier than most, but Rayni's right that I can't cloak my mind from being read any more than anyone else could.  Sheny, do you think you can help protect me if I were to go in undercover for a day or two?" [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 29, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]"Are you all out of your mind? yells Bail angrily[/sblock]

Sitting in the lounge room patiently waiting for drinks you hear Bail's voice raised in anger shouting from behind the closed kitchen door "Are you all out of your mind? .

[sblock=Bail's Angels]"You talk of monsters and evil and infiltrating the lair of some maniac psionic mastermind and you think you can leave me behind?" Bail hisses lowering his voice "On my life this will not happen. On my life I say" he stares angrily and defiantly at his friends. [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]Mel takes Bail's hand, "Bail, please, we're only talking about finding out some information first.  I promise you if there is need for a strong, brave, and dedicated arm, you'll be the first I'll call."

Mel smiles warmly and in admiration at Bail, though those who are good at reading emotions may spot something more underneith.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 29, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]"No Mel" Bail says removing her hand from his "I care too much for each of you and will not have this happen. I will agree to doing things quietly and without weapons but no one is going into that man's lair without me" he states matter-of-factly, crossing his arms across his broad chest "Is there anyway we can use the team? Perhaps arrange for a demonstration match in the grounds?[/sblock].


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

[Sblock=Bail's angels]Mel's look is odd, as if torn between conflicting emotions, and she moves to say something, but she can't quite manage it.

Finaly, she finds words.  "Per... perhaps that might be good.  It would be a good distraction, and might get you on the grounds as well.  Though I don't know how well recieved such a demonstration may be with such intelectuals."[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 29, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Sitting in the lounge room patiently waiting for drinks you hear Bail's voice raised in anger shouting from behind the closed kitchen door "Are you all out of your mind?



Hearing the voice of the Sour one come so loudly and obviously for him, Tondrek flinches for a moment. Just enouch to knock over the three issues of the Sharn Inquisitive his was using as support for the butrusses of the "third floor" of his creation.

*CRASH!!!*

Tondrek just sits there, hunched over, with a sheepish look on his face if anybody looks.

"I'm thirsty."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Bail's Angels]*Rayni considered the situation.  It was probably not the best of ideas on Sheny's part to have mentioned this to Bail.  The boy is very sweet, but his overprotectiveness could get them all killed.  Not that he was too much worse at bluffing his way in a social situation than Sheny would be, but he is conspicuous...then again, Sheny is too as a Kalashtar.  The Dreaming Dark would know immediately to be on their guard with a Kalashtar around, but without Sheny, Mel and Rayni might succeed at infiltration only to be brainwashed like the others.  An interesting conundrum.  What they most emphatically must not do is bring the whole team of shifters in on this too.  The Honoured Ancestors always say _Secrets fly at the speed of the loosest lips_, so the more people who know about this, the less likely it can be kept secret...Oh, what a mess!*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 29, 2006)

[sblock=Mel, Rayni & Bail]Shenystari is slightly taken aback by Mel's change in appearance, but only momentarily.  She knew that outward appearances were just that, appearances and she didn't take them at face value, ever.  Ignoring Bail's raging for a moment she lays a calm hand on Mel, "thank you for giving us your trust, it must be very hard for you."

Then she turns on Bail, her dark green eyes flaring with power, although her voice is calm, almost cold, every word demands attention, "this is not some brawl where the worst is broken teeth and bruises, what lurks in the Dark is not maniacal, it is cold, calculating and disturbingly convincing.  It is il-Lashtavar, the darkness that dreams.  It wants only to maintain this age of darkness, unchanging and static.  Though we may strike at the physical form, the quori spirit which inhabits it will only return to Dal Quor for a time before it finds another host."  The flaring of power behind her eyes lapses, and she blinks twice as if shaking off a reverie.

"The four of us will go together, but only once we have rested and planned appropriately.  It is dangerous enough that going in rashly and without foresight, only dooms us.  Let us attend to our guests for a time, we will talk of this later."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Bail's Angels]*When Sheny's eyes flare with power, Rayni once again feels a connection to the Kalashtar, as her own violet eyes have been known to do so as well.  She almost prepares herself to avoid a blast of eldritch energy before she reminds herself that they don't share _that_ much when it comes to uncontrollable power bubbling within.*

"I agree Sheny.  We must be calm, prudent, and patient, like the Honoured Ancestors when they set their mind to a task.  To do otherwise would be to fail against the longsighted eyes of this il-Lashtavar.  I only fear because while we certainly need each other to each provide strengths that the others lack in the case of various contingencies, we must strive not to allow our individual weaknesses alert our foe to us, for I fear we do not want the Dreaming Dark as an enemy aware of our presence."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]Mel nods.  "Give me some time to get some info, I'll make it my top priority, and we can go from there.  Maybe I can even find a solution that requires little direct interferance from any of us."

With that, she grabs a pitcher of lemonade, some glasses, and a tray, and heads out to the front room.[/sblock]
Mel enters the room carrying a pitcher of lemonade and some glasses on a tray.  "Who's for something to drink?" she asks.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 29, 2006)

[sblock=Kitchen]Shenystari nods agreeably to her friends concern and intentions, it had not been a mistake to bring them in upon this, regardless of Bail's impetuousness.  She rinses her hands, splashing the cold water over her face, almost as if cleansing herself.  She then takes Bail by one hand and Rayni by the other and leads them into the front room.[/sblock]

Shenystari enters into the main room with Rayni on one hand and Bail on the other.  Looking at Bail for a moment, she laughs making everything okay again, "why don't you drop your equipment in your room and join us for a refreshing drink, I imagine it would get far too hot in all that armor of yours, it even makes me start sweating just looking at you."

Sitting down upon a small ottoman, she smiles at Tondrek, "what were you building?"  She reaches out and takes the pitcher of lemonade and a glass, filling it she hands it to the tinkerer.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 29, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Sitting down upon a small ottoman, she smiles at Tondrek, "what were you building?"  She reaches out and takes the pitcher of lemonade and a glass, filling it she hands it to the tinkerer.



Tondrek shuffles his feet, gingerly taking the glass. "Stuff." After a moment under Sheny's gaze, he eludicates, "Tower. Saw once. Odd corners and angles. Probably magically supported. Probably need glassteel and soarword and a few enchanted cornerstones and..." The half-orc goes on for a moment, takes a drink of the lemonaide, and keeps on talking. At some point he probably forgets that Sheny actually asked the question in the first place.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 29, 2006)

Smiling Shenystari listens to the half-orc banter on in his own way about such constructions, before interrupting his rambling train of thought, "where did you see it?"


----------



## Someone (Jun 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Mel enters the room carrying a pitcher of lemonade and some glasses on a tray.  "Who's for something to drink?" she asks.




"I could use some, if you don´t have anything stronger." says Harolk.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 29, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Smiling Shenystari listens to the half-orc banter on in his own way about such constructions, before interrupting his rambling train of thought, "where did you see it?"



"Sharny Sharn. Over there." He points vaguely northwest. "In the middle. Above the shattered glass. Lots of fun buildiings!"


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> "I could use some, if you don´t have anything stronger." says Harolk.



"I'm sure I could dig up something, maybe we have a little wine," Mel says.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hxaptos follows the others where ever they may lead. "Hareth's Folly down in Dura, isn't it Tondrek?" he says in regards to the cool tower his odd friend is building.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 30, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Hxaptos follows the others where ever they may lead. "Hareth's Folly down in Dura, isn't it Tondrek?" he says in regards to the cool tower his odd friend is building.



Tondrek nods. "What he said. I heard they have rooms that go under rooms that are below them. Or something."


----------



## Someone (Jun 30, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I'm sure I could dig up something, maybe we have a little wine," Mel says.




"Ah, good." nods Harolk. _"Lemonade? come on, what are they, twelve years old?"_


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 30, 2006)

"We weren't too far from there a couple of weeks ago, Tondrek, when we went over to the Bazaar. That's in middle Dura too.  We should've popped over to Hareth's Folly too, I didn't know you had wanted to go. Maybe next time we're over that way." says Hxaptos.


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

Mel heads to the kitchen and returns with a glass of wine for Harolk.

"Sorry, that's all we have.  Most of the stronger stuff doesn't keep well here, and we don't drink it fast enough."


----------



## Someone (Jun 30, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Mel heads to the kitchen and returns with a glass of wine for Harolk.
> 
> "Sorry, that's all we have.  Most of the stronger stuff doesn't keep well here, and we don't drink it fast enough."




"That´ll be enough. It´s not that I want to get drunk" says Harolk, and drink a sip from the glass.

"So, you really went back to that horrible place? I can´t imagine why" says, joining the conversation about Sharn´s lower levels.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 30, 2006)

"Middle Dura isn't a horrible place, its very upscale compared to what I'm used to. Though I do actually preffer the lower levels.  Went back into Fallen even and had quite a nice time, didn't we Tondrek?  Way up here, now that is far too out of place for me. Though that party of yours did sound like it'd be too much fun to pass up on." replies Hxaptos.


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

"Home is where you make it I like to say," Mel says, finding a seat by Bail.  "I think we've made a pretty good home for ourselves here, don't you think Bail?"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 30, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Went back into Fallen even and had quite a nice time, didn't we Tondrek?" replies Hxaptos.



Hearing his name, Tondrek pauses in the act of pouring more lemonaid; it is a moment before he stops himself from continuing to overflow the glass. "Shiny sharp glass and lots of junk! Tondrek like junk. Lots of stuff you can do with junk, like build bigger pieces of junk! Fun was had by all. Well, except for the twitchy guys. Maybe."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Home is where you make it I like to say," Mel says, finding a seat by Bail.  "I think we've made a pretty good home for ourselves here, don't you think Bail?"



"yes" Bail says a little sulkily "I'll be back" he states simply as he leaves the room and heads upstairs to his room to divest himself of his armour and weapons.


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "yes" Bail says a little sulkily "I'll be back" he states simply as he leaves the room and heads upstairs to his room to divest himself of his armour and weapons.



Mel smiles, but her smile somehow seems a little less genuine now though.  "So, do we know where we'll meet before the party?  We can meet here, or perhaps at a nicer tavern."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 1, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "yes" Bail says a little sulkily "I'll be back" he states simply as he leaves the room and heads upstairs to his room to divest himself of his armour and weapons.



Tondrek, who had begun to come out of his shell again, hunches at Bail's displeasure, obviously directed at him. At least in his mind.


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Mel smiles, but her smile somehow seems a little less genuine now though.  "So, do we know where we'll meet before the party?  We can meet here, or perhaps at a nicer tavern."



Tondrek, his free hand idling tracing intricate patterns on the cold glass resembling arcane runes, shrugs slightly at the question. Not knowing any taverns---or at least any he can remember---he remains silent.


----------



## Someone (Jul 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Mel smiles, but her smile somehow seems a little less genuine now though.  "So, do we know where we'll meet before the party?  We can meet here, or perhaps at a nicer tavern."




"I have to find out first where, and who´s throwing it. We can agree where we´ll meet then." answres Harolk.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 1, 2006)

"Nicer than this place?  Don't think we know any.  I can recommend a few good places in Firelight, but nicer? hmm not really." replies Hxaptos.


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2006)

Later that night...
[sblock=Rayni]Mel knocks on Rayni's door, "It's Mel, can I come in?"

After she gets a positive responce, Mel comes in and closes the door behind her.  She sits down on the bed (next to Rayni if she's there), before she finaly speaks.  "Rayni, I think Bail's mad at me, and I don't know what to do.  I think he hates me."

Her voice waivers a little bit, as she is obviously upset[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2006)

Tondrek: [sblock]Before you left the Lava Pit, Forge told you she would leave messages at the Red Hammer for you, and you could leave information there for her the same way.  She gives you directions, and you recognize it as the tavern next to Louella's Last Stand down in the Cogs.

Sometime during the next few weeks, if you go down there, you find a fat letter waiting for you.  The Red Hammer is a curious place, an inn and tavern for warforged.  Though they don't need to eat or sleep or drink, they often crave company, which is what the Hammer provides.  The bar had no liquor behind it, but had various oils, wires, fibers, and other sundries to repair or embellish warforged.  The one of the keepers of the inn, a 'forged named Crucible, gives Tondrek his mail.  He gets many odd glances when he first came in, but the presence of Sparky and Tondrek's innocent interest in the 'forge soon earns him a certain kind of respect.  

The letter is written in a very precise, almost mathmatical hand, and contains a very interesting story:


> Tondrek,
> 
> Heart has uncovered a truly remarkable story that has given us our first real and solid lead to the location of schemas in Xen'drik.  I have transcribed it below.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

Shenystari: [sblock]Quote:
By using her own knowledge of meditation, she thinks she could lead Opal and her friends in a "meditation exercise," and then question them under hypnosis to see what they know. 



> She'll attempt this. I imagine Concentration (+6) and Diplomacy (+10) checks?



  When do you want to do this?  With witnesses present (Mel or Rayni)?  Or alone?  Soon, or after you discover a bit more about the Illuminated Minds?

~~~~~

Quote:
Shenystari hears from the kids that the liquor is a dark, potent, and slightly bitter drink that makes one fall into a trance state for several hours. People have been known to sleep-walk while under its effects, and some claim they can see through the eyes of other people while in their trance. As to where it is produced, Shenystari can't find out, though the Illuminated Minds usually have a supply of it. The grand vision of the Illuminated Minds seems to be self-improvement, an eventual merging of the spirit with the higher consciousness of the cosmos. They're not exactly humanitarian, as they consider anyone who doesn't try to improve their minds as beneath their notice, but neither do they counsel violence or active cruelty. This "duel of the spirits" is supposed to be a metaphorical representation between the different parts of the mind, base instincts, consciousness, and the higher godmind. 



> Shenystari will see if she can get some of it from her friend Opal, although she doesn't actually want to imbibe it, but rather see if she can bring it to someone to see if they can tell her what it actually is. Their goal doesn't seem so bad, but it seems like an easy slope to slip from into darkness.



  The liquor, Opal will tell you, is only handed out by Arden, and is never taken off the premises, as far as she knows.  He only wants people to use it under supervision, as it says it can be harmful to people who are not properly prepared mentally.

~~~

Quote:
Opal will gladly tell you, as she's been trying to get you to go for the last week or so. They hold their meetings in Arden Fair's home/temple in Upper Tavick's Landing, the Ocean View district to be precise. It's a very rich area, suitable for the type of clientelle the Minds attract. Some people seem entirely swayed by all the Illuminated Minds have to say, others simply are using the philosophy as a stepping stone in their academic journeys.  



> She'll catalogue that information for her own future use, not willing to go to a meeting alone. Shenystari will try to discern the difference in the people who are swayed and those who are not, if they drink the trance inducing liqour or not, how they see Arden, etc.



  Opal seems to be one of those that are well enamored of Arden.  He is said to be very handsome and charismatic, and Opal is young.  Romantic crushes on a teacher certainly aren't unusual.  However, she won't hear anything bad said of him.  One of her friends, Isabell, questioned some of his teachings in front of her (and you) and was quickly engaged in a very heated debate.  She had to back down eventually, as she was clearly in the minority.  It seems Arden inspires loyalty in many of his followers.  Isabell has yet to use the liquor, as she joined the order fairly recently.  It seems that those who are either new or extremely independent are less swayed by Arden.

~~~

Quote:
There are some kalashtar in the city, in the Broken Arch district in Middle Dura. They don't advertise their presence, you had to party with five gold to learn that information. 



> Shenystari considers how she may warn the kalashtar about this Arden Fair's influence and if they'd even be interested in it. She's worried that the stigma held against her by her own people would cause them to distrust anything she told them.



  They might be worried about it, as it could be a way to increase the numbers of sleeper agents in the city.  They might already know.  They could think you're an agent.  A simple letter or hint, something indirect, may work easiest.  Perhaps an annoymous invitation to one of Arden's open meetings?[/sblock]

Harolk: [sblock]You can find out (in the next few days) that Lorien d'Thuranni is a powerful scion of the House, and a renowned blade-dancer.  He and those trained by him are in demand for certain kinds of parties, often thrown by the young and reckless.  Perhaps that explains while Silas had an invitation, Silas worked in the tedious and boring but important (according to your father) field of quality control amongst weapons.  He was a member of the Pure Guild, who were hired to make sure a person got what they paid for.  Silas was responsible for examining metal purity, sharpness, craftsmanship, balance, and other such things.  He was not a swordsman himself, in fact, he was nothing more than a kind of glorified inspection agent, but he was well-paid.  Thuranni must have used him in the past to make certain they weren't being cheated, hence the invitation.  

The party itself is to be held the fourth week of Barrakas, on Zor.  The party is labled as a "blade gallery," something you learn to mean that new weapons made by the house will be displayed and then demonstrated in a series of spectacular entertainments.  Apparently this party will include weapons made with rare metals from Khyber, techniques found in Xen'drick, and new spells developed by Thuranni scions.  The crowd it attracks is bound to be... interesting.

OOC: the post with your "lady friend's" name isn't lost!  It's right here! Her name is Querzana Lightningblade.[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Jul 2, 2006)

After finding out what´s the "party" about, Harolk returns to Bail´s house, where he expects to find most of the group. He sits on a table before explaining what brought him there:

"The famous "party" is a blade gallery that´s going to be held soon, the fourth week of Barraaks on Zord. It´ll be interesting, if we can go beyond the door: we´ll see new weapons and weapons techniques, new metals from Xen´drick, and so forth. I´m sure Tondre´ll enjoy himself. With the kind of people that´s supposed to be to those blade galleries I´m sure we´ll be able to blend in there nicely. Do you still do not want to come, Rayni?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Mel]*Rayni gives Mel a big hug.*

"Oh Mel, I'm so sorry!  This is my fault, isn't it?  I knew I should have been more emphatic in my advice against the whole Melanie Vega thing.  But please, don't worry Mel," Rayni holds her comfortingly in her arms, just for a moment, the hundred-year-old mother letting a beloved child pour her sorrows into a well of unconditional love and friendship, "I know Bail doesn't hate you.  If he hated you, he wouldn't treat you the way he does.  He would treat you like he used to treat Tondrek.  No Mel...what's happening is quite different.  Bail is a young man, and, well, men sometimes say we women are fickle, but they sometimes are not as deeply in touch with their feelings.  I think Bail may be lost and confused, trapped between warring emotions he feels.  Friendship with Melphina.  Perhaps something more with Melanie.  And a slight feeling of betrayal due to thinking he was being used.  He's scared and unsure, Mel.  Would you like me to talk to him?  Perhaps I could explain that you are scared and unsure too, just like him..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2006)

"A blade gallery?  Sadly, you know that as a Wizard, I am not much for blades.  In fact, I would have probably fit better at a true social gala rather than such a party.  However, this sounds completely perfect for you!  Maybe at this gallery you will find the perfect gift to impress your lady friend?  Imagine a new type of sword that nobody else in the world has?  I know if I liked swords, I would be deeply touched by such a gift.  Women like to feel special, and that's a pretty special gift."

(OOC: Cool!  Ancient Greek style ruins.  I could swear I've seen those Karya before in person, but I can't remember which they are )


----------



## stonegod (Jul 2, 2006)

[sblock=Isida]Tondrek reads the letter with increasing glee, and giggles several times. He studies the story several times, and the picture, before asking for something to write with. He scrawls a very simple note in his atrocious handwritting: "I go! Friends want to go! I think!" and leaves it to be found later.

[OOC: Knowlege (arcana) and Knowledge (architecture + engineering) to see if Tondrek knows anything about this supposed legend or ths odd architecture. He'll spend an action point on each as it is something he is interested in (unless it looks like he'll fail miserably, of course).][/sblock]
Tondrek continues his days doing random tinkering, occasionally checking on his various projects, and regularly stopping by at the Less Sour But More Confused One's place with the Pretty Ladies. Luckily, he happens to be there the day the Big Sword Man shows up.

"oooh, sharp things! Wonder if used Dhakani tempering techniques! Or Valenaari spirit soaking! Or ..." after going a moment, Tondrek stops and cocks his head, his usual gesture of his limited train of thought jumping tracks or derailing. "Oh, oh! 'Forgy friends still trying to get Letter of Mark, er... Margue of Letters, or something, for Xen'drick. Maybe we go too at some time."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2006)

"Xen'drik sounds like fun.  I must admit that I have become a bit fascinated with the Warforged.  Perhaps your enthusiasm is infectious?" Rayni grins.


----------



## Someone (Jul 2, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "A blade gallery?  Sadly, you know that as a Wizard, I am not much for blades."




"There´ll be also showings of new spells and stuff. Seems that everyone in our little group´ll find something interesting there." replies Harolk.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2006)

"Sadly, I still believe it is not worth the risk that I would be spotted...all of you, or at least all of you who stepped up to defend me, would be in grave danger if I am spotted, and who better than a Thuranni elf to recognise an Aerenal elf posing as Khorvaire or Valenar, even if they didn't know me personally?"


----------



## stonegod (Jul 2, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Xen'drik sounds like fun.  I must admit that I have become a bit fascinated with the Warforged.  Perhaps your enthusiasm is infectious?" Rayni grins.



Tondrek grins back and nods happily.


			
				Someone said:
			
		

> "There´ll be also showings of new spells and stuff. Seems that everyone in our little group´ll find something interesting there." replies Harolk.



"Magic and need made stuff! Imagine infusing a cold iron Valenari blade with _swiftness_ being wielded by a construct arm! Or ..." The mention of magic and manufactured items seems to have had the effect of giving a child both large quantities of sugar and lots of new toys. The half-orc is almost vibrating with excitement now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 2, 2006)

Hxaptos is content for the moment to travel in whichever direction his friend wants to go.  If power is what is needed, then adventure is where he needed to be.  Xendrik sounded like it had the most potential. Rumors of the ancients and the jungle filtered down even into the Cogs.  This party? well it was an opportunity to poke fun at his social betters and get kicked out of a fine establishment. If there was one of these blades in his pocket?  well what harm could there be in that.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 2, 2006)

*The Apartment*
"A blade gallery, oh, I don't know if that really is the place for a Lady, I might stay home with you Rayni."  Shenystari was hoping for something more along a social gala, a weapon show was not her cup of tea after all.

[sblock=Isida]







> When do you want to do this? With witnesses present (Mel or Rayni)? Or alone? Soon, or after you discover a bit more about the Illuminated Minds?




She'd like to do it with Bail and Rayni present, Bail for the physical support and Rayni for the educated and emotional support she offers Shenystari.  She'll probably wait to see if Mel turns anything up within a few days, but won't wait longer than a week.



> They might be worried about it, as it could be a way to increase the numbers of sleeper agents in the city. They might already know. They could think you're an agent. A simple letter or hint, something indirect, may work easiest. Perhaps an annoymous invitation to one of Arden's open meetings?




Does Arden ever give speeches or meetings in public settings?  If he does, the invitation will be to one of these public events, as a private event could easily put an innocent kalashtar in greater danger.  Regardless, Shenystari will compose an anonymous letter to the Kalashtar enclave regarding Arden Fair and the Illuminated Minds as if she were a student of his doing some extra research and noting the similarity between his methods and the esoterics of the kalashtar community.  She'll take on a note of superiority in her writing, as if inviting the Kalashtar to one of his meetings is an great honor for them to attend (something she believes one of her affluent friends would be likely say).  The invitation will be for a specific date, in about two weeks time when she hopes to attend with Bail, Rayni and Mel as well.[/sblock]

[sblock=Bail, Mel and Rayni/The Next Morning]The next day when you all wake up, Shenystari has already prepared a delightful looking breakfast.  She'd woken up before the sun rose and headed off to a local market to purchase fresh produce, then returned and worked in the kitchen for sometime.  The subtle smells waft through the apartment.

Laid out on the table is a spread of more common kalashtar cuisine, a series of fruit sauces, each with a delicate blend of spices, and shredded cheeses line the center of the table, while stacks of thin crepes are placed at either end of the table.  Two pitchers one of an iced Adaran tea and the other a blend of juice reside on either side of the table.

"I thought that it would be nice to have breakfast together this morning.  We have a few things that I'd like to talk about."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Bail's Angels]*Rayni is almost certainly already awake, as she only does four hours of trance.  She would be delighted to help Sheny with the recipes and learn a few Kalashtar ingredients.  Perhaps as a bit of a surprise, she asks after the names of the dishes in fluent Riedran/Quori (She has both but I don't know which one would be the language with the food in it).  Either way, she is in the kitchen with everyone when the time comes for the discussion.*

"I'm all ears, Sheny.  Did you do some thinking about the business from yesterday?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2006)

[sblock=Rayni]"But I am Melonie!  I thought he'd be even happier about that."  Mel sniffs and wipes an eye.  "Bail's just... I don't know Raynie, but he's nice, and has a good heart, and I thought he cared about me.  I just feal safer when he's near, and... it's just so hard to say Rayni.  He's a silly and sweet boy at times, then at other times..."

She sighs and turns her head down.  "Could you talk to him?" [/sblock]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Sadly, I still believe it is not worth the risk that I would be spotted...all of you, or at least all of you who stepped up to defend me, would be in grave danger if I am spotted, and who better than a Thuranni elf to recognise an Aerenal elf posing as Khorvaire or Valenar, even if they didn't know me personally?"



"I think it's an event that few Aerenal elves would even be interested in, so Valenar would be an easy cover Rayni.  You don't need to say much, just admire the blades and enjoy the atmosphere."  Mel smiles, "I can help you too, you're doing great Rayni.  When you try, I can't tell, and I even know you're not."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Mel]"Mel, when you saw the signs that he cares for you, you were right.  He does care for you, and that makes it hard for him to sort out his emotions.  He is thinking of all the possible reasons for every tiny little thing you did instead of acting decisively with his heart.  Men do that sometimes...I think maybe if I explain that you are as lonely and scared as he is, if he will believe me, then that will help a lot, as it dispels all his worst fears, the ones that are obviously not true but he still fears, like that maybe you were using him."

"In any case, I will definitely talk to Bail as soon as I can get him alone."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2006)

"Oh, you guys are incorrigible, you know that!" Rayni grins widely despite her words, "But you may be right.  If I live in fear of my every move, I will die in obscurity and never live up to the standards of the Honoured Ancestors."

"Now there are a few details though--First, aren't my hair and eye colour unusual for Valenar?  Second, could you get me a list of honest-to-goodness Valenar ancestors that I can use?  If anyone would be able to detect that I'm making up random ancestors, it would be a true Valenar."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 2, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]Shenystari is wholly glad to have the company of Rayni and more than willing to share her knowledge of Kalashtar cuisine with the elf.  When Rayni speaks in her own tongue Shenyastari's face lights up, she hadn't spoken Quor for quite some time.

The conversation flows for some time while they cook, she talks about kalashtar cuisine and domestic life, the contemplative nature of all the activities of their day, each activity served a purpose in the great Path of Light and _sheshan talarash dasyannah_ (dancing with the shadows on the path to light).  For once she wasn't afraid to tell someone about her people and her home.  The story of her travel from Adar to Sharn with her caretaker, how he had gone mad from the nightmares the Dreaming Dark inflicted upon him, and how she had been expelled from her community, blamed for his madness.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Sheny]*Rayni listens intently and compassionately to Sheny's story, offering quiet words of support and squeezing her friend's hand at the emotional moments when Sheny needs comfort, but otherwise not interrupting her companion's train of thought.  Afterwards, she speaks in Quor, since she has seen how Sheny's eyes light up to hear her language again:*

"Sheny...we two are sisters more than we knew, then.  You see, I am much like you.  I was perhaps the worst Wizard in all of Aerenal.  Only the simplest Magic Missiles and Orbs or Beams of Energy were within my grasp, and even those would often be unleashed in uncontrolled power.  I thought for just a little bit that I might actually be a Psion, as I had heard tales that they can fire Energy Rays and the like, and so I studied your people and their language, reading what few texts I could find, but I determined that I was not a Psion either, as heavy armour interrupted my magic like a true Wizard...But even so, my power is still not always in control...you saw that that night...People who get close to me are always in danger...One day, my friend...my dearest friend...my power lashed out and killed him!  He was of a powerful house in Aerenal, with connections the Dragonmarked houses, and so I was banished from Aerenal forever, perhaps almost as much to protect me from my powerful enemies, I am beginning to think as I had to flee pursuers all the way to Sharn, as to remove a hated pariah from their midst."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 2, 2006)

Tondrek looks at both Strange Eyes and Silent Elves with sad puppy dog eyes. Okay, really, their sad, watery half-orc eyes, but that's what he has. "You no go? But fun magic and metal! Last party I went to had drinks, and warforged, and funny decorations, and..." Tondrek's voice drifts off, as if remembering something. In a softer voice, "...and bad stuff. But that won't happen here. Probably. Likely. I hope."

[OOC: I now have a list of everyone's Tondrek names (see the bottom). Will keep updated as things develop. Now you too can be as confused as Tondrek!]


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2006)

[sblock=Rayni]"Thank you Rayni"

Mel gives Rayni a hug, and thoug still seemly upset, she seems much less so than when she arived.  She heads out to get some sleep.[/sblock]

OOC: I'll get with Bail's angels soon, I promise


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 3, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]Bail arrives in the kitchen late, his hair is unkempt and his eyes are blood shot, dark marks circle his eyes, it looks as though he has not slept at all. Seeing the breakfast laid out before him he silently drops into a chair and scratches at the stubble on his chin while he sullenly watches the others eat.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]"You ok Bail?" Mel asks.

"Thank you for sharing that Sheny.  That's a sad story, and it's unfortunate that all that has happened to you.  But you have a place here now, with us, and we'll all look out for each other."

"Since we're being open, I'd like to explain a little about my past, if I may."  Mel looks around the table, particularly at Bail, before continuing.  "I was raised knowing that my mother and father were elven, and taught that I was an aberation of an elf.  In fact, I remember always thinking that I could change into other forms from this one, and that I needed to hide that I could from others.  I was raised, fairly isolated, and always wondering why I grew so fast for an elf, but was taught it was part of my aberation."

"However, I know now that the man I called my father was not, and he decieved even my mother to have me born.  And Melphina was their daughter from long ago, so when I showed up again in the Valenar courts, no one took a second look.  My father had plans for me, and perhaps he still does, but I won't have it.  I think he did something horable to Melphina when he had me, and I'm afraid of what he might do if he finds me."

Mel stops, not realy sure what else to say, and struggling for words.  She smiles, a sad, forced smile, and takes a drink.  "I've learned a little about the origional Melphina here.  I'd like to find out what realy happened to her."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Bail]*When Rayni notices that Bail is still awake, she knocks softly and enters his room.*

"Bail, can we talk?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hxaptos does not prod into anyone's past lest they ask about his.  Though he does address Lump in his mind. _Does Xendrik have anything to do with Xoriat?  Might more secrets lie within the continent of secrets?_


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 4, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]Bail listens to Mel's story with growing anger "That I won't stand for" he growls when she has finished her tale "Where can I find this abomination? This miserable excuse for a father? dearest Mel?" he blushes as his feelings bubble to the surface for a moment "I, ahh mean, ummm"[/sblock]

[sblock=Rayni]Hurriedly dressing Bail grabs a weapon and stumbles to the door "What's wrong?" he says as he scans the corridor for trouble.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 4, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]Mel blushes a bit as well, and smiles, a little more at ease, "He's in Valenar still, or at least as far as I know he is.  I believe I have an aunt who was not thrilled with his behavior in general, and a cousin named Isar’even who lives here in Sharn who wrote about Melphina in a few letters.  Melphina was being courted by Layferi d’Phiarlan, whom she was quite fond of, before she was recalled back to Valenar around the time I was born, though there is no record of her ever traveling there or appearing anywhere since.  Well, no records here at least, and I'm sure I never saw her at home." [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Bail](OOC: Oops!  Lost this because it was in the post with the other one--sorry about that )

*Rayni smiles and shakes her head, her irresistible grin infectious.*

"Oh, sorry Bail, no need for weapons.  It's great that you're always so prepared though--you're a great protector, Bail."

"I've come to talk.  Let's sit down, okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 8, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]"Well we will be well travelled then won't we?" Bail says, anger still boiling his blood "We'll be needing to go to Valenar, apparently Xen-Drik is on the agenda, where next I wonder?" turning to Mel Bail's anger eases and he smiles "Have you spoken with this Isar’even?" he asks[/sblock]

[sblock=Rayni]"Ahh sure" Bail says nervously, his eyes darting around the corridor to see if anyone is watching.

Moving back into the room he pulls up a chair from the corner and sits down, sweeping his hand towards the bed indicating that Rayni should take a seat there[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Bail]*Rayni nods and sits down.*

"Thank you Bail.  I'm here to tell you a little story, of a frightened, lonely girl.  When she was very little, her wicked father told her that she was a monster, and he forced her to grow up to be someone else while constantly making her feel that to be herself was a terrible sin and a sign of a terrible aberration within her blood.  The little girl grew ashamed of herself.  She was scared and frightened.  But her father could see only greed, and he planned something terrible for her, to use her as a weapon for his own gain...But Bail, one day, that girl escaped her father.  Afraid and completely alone, she sought out the only thing she had to which to cling--the other girl that her father had forced her to become, who was a real person too.  But still, inside, she was frightened and lonely, and so ashamed of herself from all the built-up lectures of her wicked father that she believed that anyone in the world who found out her secret would hate her too, would recoil away from her and never want to be friends with her again.  And so she hid herself away, wrapped herself inside of a cocoon that resembled the girl she had been taught to replace, and in that way, she lived safely, but she was still lonely...and afraid to show herself to anyone.  Bail, the girl in my story, well, we know that girl.  Her name is Mel.  She was too afraid to tell you before, too afraid of her feelings for you and that you might hate her...but one day, she couldn't keep those feelings inside, Bail.  She knew that you were someone she could trust, and so she hoped you would understand...She wasn't trying to manipulate you Bail, she was just so very frightened...and afraid to lose you if you recoiled from her the way her father had planted in her mind that everyone would.  I hope you can understand, Bail...Mel is a wonderful person, but she needs our love and support to help her grow stronger and more confident in herself."

(OOC: Remember, this is the night before--ah retcons  )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2006)

[sblock=Rayni]Bail listens to Rayni's tale, about half way through his face turns red and he averts his eyes "I know Rayni, I just don't know what is going on inside me. I've had a shletered life, up until the last couple of months, and all sorts of changes are happening around me. I think I love Mel but" he pauses embarassed "I don't really know what love is. I don't want to get close to anyone only to have them ripped away from me" Bail wipes his moist eyes, his voice breaking as he says "I will try to do better, it will be hard but I will try to be more accommodating"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Bail]*Rayni nods and smiles.*

"I knew that it was so, Bail.  I told Mel that myself.  But she was afraid that you might hate her despite my reassurances, and so I said I would come talk to you."

"You're a good...person Bail, I know it.  Sorry, I was going to say 'boy', but that isn't right, and it seems weird for me to say 'man' at such a young age, but either way, you're a kind and devoted friend, and we are all lucky to have you.  I'm glad you understand, Bail.  You're a real sweetie."

*Rayni leans in and gives Bail a hug.*

"If you're feeling nervous at all about talking to Mel and you'd like me to give her a message, I'd be glad to help.  Or if you have something you'd like to get off your chest and you just need someone to talk to, I'm here for you, and I promise I'll keep it to myself if you like."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2006)

[sblock=Rayni]"Ahhh I'm OK thanks Rayni" Bail says, delicately extracating himself from the hug "But I appreciate the offer" he says smiling at his friend "I don't mean to be rude but I am pretty tired, and I have a few things to think about. Do you mind?" he queries sweeping a hand towards the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Bail]"No, I don't mind at all.  I completely understand.  Sweet dreams, Bail," Rayni smiles back at him as she heads out.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Mel]*Rayni knocks quietly on Mel's door later that night.*

(OOC: Before the morning with all of us together where Sheny cooked breakfast)

"Psst, hey Mel?  You still awake?  I talked to Bail, and I have good news."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2006)

[sblock=Rayni]Pause..."Wha?  oh come on in."

Mel is sitting in revere, her eyes squinting, and leaning back against a pillow.  She blinks and looks a little dazed.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Mel]*Rayni waves sheepishly.*

"Hiya.  Sorry to barge in during Reverie, but I thought you'd like to hear the story.  So, I wasn't 100% sure I was right before, but now Bail has clarified it too.  You needn't worry that he hates you.  Here's what he said: 

"I know Rayni, I just don't know what is going on inside me. I've had a shletered life, up until the last couple of months, and all sorts of changes are happening around me. I think I love Mel, but I don't really know what love is. I don't want to get close to anyone only to have them ripped away from me.  I will try to do better"

He was crying too as he said it...he doesn't hate you Mel, he's just afraid, just like you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2006)

[sblock=Rayni]"Did he... did he realy say that?" Mel asks, sleepy but excited.  "I guess maybe I don't know what love is either, but maybe we'll have to find out.  I'm going to sleep on this, but this should ease my dreams.  Thank you Rayni."[/sblock]

[sblock=Bail's Angels] "No, I've not spoken to her.  Part of me is afraid if I did, she'd turn me back into my father.  Though I think there is little love lost between them," Mel says. "But, if word of my presence at the party may get to her, perhaps it's best I do so before then.  Or at least divise a different disguise."[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 12, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]"A new disguise might be best" Bails says "That takes some getting used to though" he states simply "You being able to change your skin as easily as we shed our clothing"[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]"It's not that easy Bail.  I am who I was raised to be, to a point, and that is Melphina.  Just because I have discovered I am more doesn't mean I am so ready to abandon myself as I have known me for so many years."

Mel pauses before continuing.  "But for the party, I could do something.  But that might clue the others that something's wrong.  How much can we trust them?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Bail's Angels]"I could not go and say you and I decided to stay home, and then you could go as Bail's date--perhaps Melanie Vega?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2006)

Harolk: [sblock]You receive a more formal invitation to the party about a week after your get-together with your friends.



> To Silas Ludor, Harolk Karrnathen, and guests,
> 
> You are cordially invited to House Thuranni’s 51st annual Blade Gallery Gala, to be held on the fourth Zor of Barrakas.  This year we are proud to present never-before-seen spells and weapons of astounding rarity, innovation, and beauty, in addition to discourses by the finest minds in the field of weaponry and magic.
> 
> ...



  While the invitation is in fairly spare language, Harolk knows that House Thuranni prides themselves on leaving their guests breathless in delight at their entertainments.[/sblock]

Mel: [sblock]







> Mel is going to find out about the person who invited them to the party, do some research into Wallbreaker and Terrik, possibly even using the book, and finally, see if there is anyone else anyone needs researched.



  Lorien d’Thuranni is a renowned blade-dancer, and he and his fellow elves are in great demand for the parties of young, thrill-seeking nobles.  He is known to be arrogant, but with a long history of innovation, skill, and artistic vision that somewhat justifies his attitude.  He lives at his family enclave in Dragon Towers, and mostly entertains and teaches visiting Thuranni scions.  He generally only leaves the enclave when working, but is known to visit several theaters, including the Art Temple and the Grand Stage, for inspiration.  He’s also known to visit the Diamond Theater (know for its sophisticated and tragic modern plays) in the tavern district of Downstairs.  (That’s the place where Kerrik d’Kundarak was coming from when you rescued him, it is a much lower class district than Lorien is typically seen in.)

Of Terrik, you discover he’s a goblin gambling-hall owner with a shady reputation.  He has several vices, drinking, gambling, and possibly dreamlilly, but runs a tight ship when it comes to his profits.  He controls several levels of the Slatebone tower in Sharn’s Welcome, a red-lantern district in Cliffside.  He is known to belong to the Boromar clan, a powerful clan of halfling smugglers, thieves, and gamblers, and is not known as one to cross.  

Of Wallbreaker, you can find out only a little.  He was apparently gifted to Terrik by the Boromar clan in an attempt to protect their investment about a decade ago.  No one deals with Terrik directly; everyone has to go through his warforged guardian first.  He is uncompromising and has casually maimed people for trying to get through him to Terrik.

Of Arden Fair, you learn he came from Aundair about seven years ago, though from exactly where, you’re not sure.  Records of his passage are… difficult to get to.  You are given to understand that it would take you a small fortune in bribes to trace Arden’s exact movements and history.  But that in and of itself is revealing.  He doesn’t want his past known…  

Finally deciding to use your mother’s gift, you clear your mind and gaze into its depths.  You see yourself sitting at Arden’s feet with the rest of his students, listening avidly as he speaks animatedly about something.  He turns to one girl in particular and she puts herself in an attitude of meditation.  Arden speaks more words and smiles at the rest of his class.  But you see something else, something horrible!  Overlaying Arden’s face and body is a hideous, transparent ghost of a bug-eyed monster.  While you can still see Arden’s handsome face gesturing and speaking to his pupil, the monster within him seems to be calling something…  A smaller version of it seems to be struggling to emerge from within the girl… there the vision stops, but not before you see yourself clouting Arden on the head.  As he slumps to the ground, the smaller monster disappears from within the girl, and she runs away.[/sblock]

Tondrek: [sblock]







			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Tondrek reads the letter with increasing glee, and giggles several times. He studies the story several times, and the picture, before asking for something to write with. He scrawls a very simple note in his atrocious handwriting: "I go! Friends want to go! I think!" and leaves it to be found later.
> 
> [OOC: Knowlege (arcana) and Knowledge (architecture + engineering) to see if Tondrek knows anything about this supposed legend or this odd architecture. He'll spend an action point on each, as it is something he is interested in (unless it looks like he'll fail miserably, of course).]



  Tondrek thinks the story definitely jives with what he knows of warforged construction.  The detail of what the “godforged body” was made out of is very accurate, as far as he can tell.  The idea of soul transfer is not something he’s familiar with, but the ability to grant sentience or even souls to an inanimate object is not the providence of mere mortals.  The idea of a higher being, even a god, being responsible for the ‘forged makes far too much sense.

The ruins themselves you recognize from pictures in the _Korrenburg Chronicle_, Xen’drik ruins.  The giants of old used enormous stone blocks in their construction, and statues of their ancestors figured prominently in their construction.  It is very clear the story originated in Xen’drik, but from exactly where… you’d probably have to talk to someone who had been there, or do more research to pin down a part of the continent of mysteries.[/sblock]

Shenystari: [sblock]







> Does Arden ever give speeches or meetings in public settings? If he does, the invitation will be to one of these public events, as a private event could easily put an innocent kalashtar in greater danger. Regardless, Shenystari will compose an anonymous letter to the Kalashtar enclave regarding Arden Fair and the Illuminated Minds as if she were a student of his doing some extra research and noting the similarity between his methods and the esotericism of the kalashtar community. She'll take on a note of superiority in her writing, as if inviting the Kalashtar to one of his meetings is a great honor for them to attend (something she believes one of her affluent friends would be likely say). The invitation will be for a specific date, in about two weeks time when she hopes to attend with Bail, Rayni and Mel as well.



  He doesn’t give public speeches per se, but he does occasionally hold introductory discourses on the steps of his Ocean View home.  He uses it to attract the casual passer-by into his circle.  Arden holds them periodically, and you can find out one within your two-week time frame easily. You receive no letter back from the kalashtar, but you didn’t exactly expect one either.[/sblock]

Hxaptos: [sblock]







			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Hxaptos does not prod into anyone's past lest they ask about his.  Though he does address Lump in his mind. _Does Xendrik have anything to do with Xoriat?  Might more secrets lie within the continent of secrets?_



_What destroyed the giant empire?  They say it was the wrath of the dragons.  I say not.  The rot of the giants’ culture was accomplished by more than simple destruction and war, something from *below* helped destroy them.  Yes, I think we will find much of interest across the sea…_[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels] "I think another might be a better fit.  Melody has been trying to get into the upper crust, and this might be her chance to find herself on a few more guest lists.  And she's probably give Bail a bit more credibility."[/sblock]

[sblock=Sheni]A few days later, Mel approaches Sheni, "Do you have a moment?  I think I've discovered something about Arden Fair."[/sblock]

OOC: I actualy have public info, when were we meeting again?  Was it a month later?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2006)

Tondrek spends a few days away from the group, occasionally making his way down to his secret stash in Fallen, other times working random small jobs. But he keeps on taking out the note from his warforged friends, going over it again and again. Some might saw it drives him to distraction, but they do not know how his focused brain works. 

Then, on another soggy Sharn day, Tondrek shows up at the tower place of the various Elves and the Not Grumpy But Probably Something Else Man. Its a sad sight, really, soggy half-orc. Almost makes the heart break.

In any case, Tondrek addresses the first person to answer the door. "Need to speak with Strange Eyes Elf. She's the one with the brain."


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2006)

"Come on in Tondrek.  I'll see if Rayni's around," Mel says.  "You ok?  Want something to drink?"

"Rayni! Tondrek's here for you." Mel calls out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

*Rayni laughs when she hears Tondrek's greeting and comes out to meet him as Mel calls.*

"Well, hello there Tondrek.  What can I do for you?"


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Come on in Tondrek.  I'll see if Rayni's around," Mel says.  "You ok?  Want something to drink?"



"Lemononaid is yummy."


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Rayni laughs when she hears Tondrek's greeting and comes out to meet him as Mel calls.*
> 
> "Well, hello there Tondrek.  What can I do for you?"



Tondrek reaches into the folds of his probably unwashed clothes and brings out a bundle of paper. He unfolds one piece quite carefully, and then hands it to Rayni. It is a copy of a picture (see the post here). He treats it very carefully.

"I need you to help. I need to find more about this. It Xen'drick. Have to do with 'forged. Need you to help me with place with books."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

"Ah, at the Library?  Well sure, I can help with that Tondrek," Rayni smiles, "Do you have any info other than the picture?  Names are especially useful."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah, at the Library?  Well sure, I can help with that Tondrek," Rayni smiles, "Do you have any info other than the picture?  Names are especially useful."



"Sure. Err. Names. Um. Its about the 'forged. Except their 'godforged' made from the 'Golden Heart'. And, uh..." He unfolds another piece of paper. "Uh... a guy named T'grothnay, who became the warforged. Or forgedgod. Or stuff. And the building" He taps it emphatically. "In Xen'dirk. It temple. Dawnforged." He looks at the paper for a moment, then looks up at Rayni with a Tondrek grin. "That all. So, when we go?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

"He became a warforged?  How interesting.  I wonder if he was a Dragonmark Heir?  Anyway, why don't we head over to the library first thing tomorrow right when it opens?  That way, we'll have plenty of time to search without having to put the books away.  And maybe it won't be raining as badly either."

(OOC: Let's pretend this happens in a different timeframe than the one where the four of us get killed   This could easily have come before 

Anyways, feel free to zip through our research, Isida )


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2006)

"'kay!" Tondrek looks forward to his day on the heights. It had been a long time since he had been so high, and probably never since he had seen so many books. That night, he'd dream of really big books and really big towers. Probably.

[OOC: Just let us know when you need us Lower Sharners! (And Big Swords Man)]


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2006)

"Anything I can help with?" Mel says as she brings in a glass of lemonade for the three of them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

"We should be good to go at the library, I think, but thanks for asking Mel.  You're already stretching yourself so thin with your important work, so you just keep at it but don't be afraid to take a break every now and then, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2006)

"Ok, you need to get out more anyway Rayni.  Good luck you two."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

"Hey now, I get out a lot...to the library.  And that's actually exactly where we're going, so I definitely know my way around," Rayni gives a bit of an ironic grin.


----------



## Someone (Jul 13, 2006)

A knock is heard on the door, and Harolk appears behind it when you open. "Hello, drama queens!" says. "The formal invitation and program for the blade dance arrived just this morning. You may be interested in reading it"

Harolk lets a parchment on the table; it reads:

<<To Silas Ludor, Harolk Karrnathen, and guests,

You are cordially invited to House Thuranni’s 51st annual Blade Gallery Gala, to be held on the fourth Zor of Barrakas. This year we are proud to present never-before-seen spells and weapons of astounding rarity, innovation, and beauty, in addition to discourses by the finest minds in the field of weaponry and magic.

The Gala will be held at the Swansdown Festhall and Green in Skysedge Park in Upper Central, beginning the second hour before sunset.

Second hour before sunset – Social hour, light refreshments will be served.

First hour before sunset – Blade dances by scions of House Thuranni.

Hour of sunset – Discourses on new dance techniques will be held in various grottos in the Green.

First hour after sunset – Galleries will be open to view new blades, with exhibitions by House Thuranni smiths. Demonstrations with the blades will also be held.

Second hour after sunset – Demonstration of new spells and magical weapons.

Third hour after sunset – Mock duels will be staged for all who wish to participate.

Fourth hour after sunset – Dinner will be served.

Fifth hour after sunset – Discussions of the future.

Music will be provided by House Thuranni musicians during the evening.>>

"And the best part is, it says <and guests>. hey won´t kick us out there until we´re actually inside" he grins.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2006)

"Wow, that's neat.  It's a shame I won't be able to go.  Rayni and I had something come up, so we'll be busy then, but Bail's going, and I think he has a date.  I think Sheny is going as well." Mel says.

"How did it go with your woman friend?" Mel asks.

OOC: Love the invite.   4th hour and 5 minutes after sunset:  You should have your meat carved into 10 distinct and chewable pieces.  You will be eating one of them every 5 minutes, and take approximately 45 seconds to chew.  You will take 2 sips of wine between bites, and may mingle in the remaining time between them.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 13, 2006)

Bail walks into the lounge just as Harolk places the invitation on the table, he looks around the room and nods a greeting at Tondrek. Sidling up to Mel he whispers in her ear "I...um....what does the note say Mel?" he asks, his cheeks burning with....embarassment?


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2006)

Mel looks around, as if Bail said nothing, "Well, since the rest of you are busy, why don't I just read this aloud for everyone?" 

Mel non-chelantly reads aloud the note.

[sblock=Bail]*Knock Knock* "Bail, it's Mel, can I come in?" [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 13, 2006)

Walking to the table Bail picks up a glass of lemonade and downs it in one pull while he listens to Mel read the invitation aloud.

"Sounds like fun" Bail says with a grin "Umm when exactly is the fourth Zor of Barrakas? I'm afraid I'm not very good with dates. I live for the hear and the now" he says risking a quick glance at Mel.

[sblock=Mel]"I wonder when I'll get a night of uninterrupted sleep?" Bail says quietly as he stumbles out of bed and wraps a blanket around himself. Opening the door open he peers through the crack "Ahhh Mel" he stammers "Umm I'm not exactly ready for guests, can we ummm talk tomorrow?"[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Anything I can help with?" Mel says as she brings in a glass of lemonade for the three of them.



"Hmm? Maybe. You can help with the books, or something? I not go to Unimyversity much; they don't like me for some purpose."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2006)

"oooh, blades and stuff. Maybe they'll try that folding technique I say once. Oh, or maybe their take a warforged arm and put on a rotating wand sheath with eternal wands for a maximized arcane utilization. Definitely." Tondrek's hands have begin their twitching agian, thinking about the possible optimizations. He even nods cheerily to the Big One has he greets him without spilling his drink. Much. Just a little.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2006)

[sblock=Bail]"Oh, all right," Mel says, oddly sounding a little nervous.  "I just wanted to offer... you know... to teach you to read... that is if you want to.  I can see it's hard on you, not being able to and all."[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Jul 13, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "How did it go with your woman friend?" Mel asks.





"Who?" asks Harolk. "Ah, you mean her. No, I haven´t seen her in this time. And frankly, she´s cute, but I don´t believe the whole thing it´s worth the pain."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 13, 2006)

[sblock=Mel]"What is it that you found out?" She is sitting on her favorite ottoman sipping a cup of kalashtar tea, the inviting scent lingering in the air around her.[/sblock]

[sblock=Bail's Angels & Bail]Inviting the crew into the living room when others aren't around, Shenystari sits down on her favorite ottoman, pouring a customary cup of tea for each of you, she begins.  "Arden Fair holds an introductory discourse on the steps of his home every once in a while, there is one coming in a few days.  We will, as agreed, go together to this first introductory discourse.  He uses it to draw in new people to his circle, however, we can use it as reconnaissance before we go to a proper meeting.  Weigh this Arden Fair properly before we meet him more on his own ground."

She sips at her tea, the inviting scent lingering around her.  "Bail, you can bring a sword and your armor, but please don't jump at him.  We don't want to start anything in public or alert him to anything out of the ordinary, wear it as if you were never to draw it, more for show.  But it is there if we need it, I'm sure it'll make us all a bit more comfortable to know your trusty blade is there."  She waits for any thoughts or reactions from her friends.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Bail's Angels]"I would say, actually, that we should not all go until we are ready to strike--if he is actually an agent of the Dreaming Dark, he might be...an Inspired, right?  Wouldn't he be able to easily recognise a Kalashtar and possibly call allies.  Perhaps we send just myself and Mel--he probably won't be able to pull off any fancy psionic tricks in public without being caught.  I'm getting a bad feeling that the moment he discovers a Kalashtar on his tail is also the moment we need to strike if we want any chance of catching him by surprise."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 17, 2006)

[sblock=Bail's Angels]"While I appreciate your sentiment Rayni," Shenystari sips once at her tea, "I will be going with the rest of you.  I am sure with a bit of work we will blend in fine with the crowd.  Lastly, neither you nor Mel would probably recognize the signs as to whether Arden Fair is host to a spirit or not."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Bail's Angels]"I just wish we could know that ahead of time so we didn't lose the element of surprise.  Mel, did you find out anything useful in that regard?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2006)

[sblock=Sheny]"I... I saw Arden, he's like posessed or has another spirit in him or something, and he was trying to tear something like it out of a young girl.  It was strange, and then I clocked him on the head," Mel says.  "I.. I get visions like that occasionaly, I thought you might be able to make sense of it.  Is it a Kalashtar thing?  I know that sounds rude, but I realy don't know much about the Kalashtar."[/sblock]

[sblock=Bail's Angels]"He does host a spirit, I am sure of it," Mel says knowingly.  "I think he is trying to collect more such spirits, though I don't fully understand what or why.  I would feel better if Bail was around, just in case, but perhaps he'd best not partipate.  Perhaps as a body guard?"[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 17, 2006)

"Are you going to go Tondrek?  I doubt we'd make it through the door. But Harolk is right, it does say to bring friends." Hxaptos says with a smile.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 17, 2006)

Tondrek looks downfallen. "They don't let me see? But I like to see! And I know blade stuff, too! A little, anyway."


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> "Who?" asks Harolk. "Ah, you mean her. No, I haven´t seen her in this time. And frankly, she´s cute, but I don´t believe the whole thing it´s worth the pain."



"That's too bad," Mel says.  "Don't give up.  You never know when you'll meet again, and you can get some good practice in besides."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 17, 2006)

"Well we'll just have to try and get in then won't we." replies Hxaptos.


----------



## Someone (Jul 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "That's too bad," Mel says.  "Don't give up.  You never know when you'll meet again, and you can get some good practice in besides."




"No, I mean there are easier girls out there" says Harolk. "If I start with gifts and stuff it´ll seem that I´m looking for a wife, and dude, I´m too young for that", finishes with a shudder.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2006)

"Well, if that's your attitude towards women, maybe it's no wonder you can't win her over," Rayni teases, "Girls like to get gifts.  It makes us feel like we are special and wanted, and it makes it clear that you are thinking of us, especially if it is something special that fits our tastes.  It doesn't have to mean you want to get married or anything."


----------



## Someone (Jul 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Girls like to get gifts.  It makes us feel like we are special and wanted."




"Oh, no. Oh no." protests Harolk. "It means that you spent gold. Which, when you think on it, sounds rather bad. If she doesn´t want... uh... some rough action with me unless I buy her some extensive stuff, then I´ll call her by her name: a whore."

"Gods, you gals have helped me a lot." continues. "Imagine what kind of woman I was dealing with. It makes you think."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, if that's your attitude towards women, maybe it's no wonder you can't win her over," Rayni teases, "Girls like to get gifts.  It makes us feel like we are special and wanted, and it makes it clear that you are thinking of us, especially if it is something special that fits our tastes.  It doesn't have to mean you want to get married or anything."



"Oooh! I can help. I make gifts! You want one that go boom! Or spray acid? Maybe a construct bug, yes, those are great! Made one at the orphamagij once. The Mistress loved it! Keep screaming real loud! That means she liked it. I think."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 17, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> "Oh, no. Oh no." protests Harolk. ". If she doesn´t want... uh... some rough action with me unless I buy her some extensive stuff, then I´ll call her by her name: a whore."



"I knew one of them once. She shiny, with long blonde hair. Worked in of the shops I was in once. Did a lot of pushing and pulling. She liked it when you gave her carrots. The stable boy said I could ride her once, but I think I'd fall off."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2006)

*Rayni raises an eyebrow.*

"There's a _big_ difference between a thoughtful gift and stuffing coins down the front of her shirt."

*She looks like she was about to say more, but she is distracted by Tondrek, who makes her laugh.*

"Uhh...somehow I don't think that's a good idea--in general, screaming is not the reaction you want from a gift."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "I knew one of them once. She shiny, with long blonde hair. Worked in of the shops I was in once. Did a lot of pushing and pulling. She liked it when you gave her carrots. The stable boy said I could ride her once, but I think I'd fall off."



 (OOC: LOL  )


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2006)

Shenystari emerges from the kitchen, an apron drawn about her waist, "oh... it seems we have guests, I didn't hear you all come in.  Will you all be staying for lunch?  Oh..."  She bends down noticing the schedule, "seems you all have a great deal to talk about.  Although, I'm not much for blades, it seems a splendid affair, much more than I first thought.  Are the two of you going?"  She asks Mel and Rayni.

[sblock=Mel]"You say it was a vision of sorts?  Interesting.  We are all connected to the realm of dreams and it may bring us sight of what is before or past, although not always the way it is.  I'll discuss it with the others then."[/sblock]

[sblock=Bail's Angels & Bail]Sipping slowly at her tea, "if you are all worried about my being recognized, I will stay at a good distance, but I will be there.  Bail you'll be there as well, his sword arm is almost as reassuring as his game of hrazack."  Setting her empty cup down she looks warmly upon her friends, "if things turn south, I'll be counting on the three of you.  Steel yourselves, this horror will emerge as if out of your very nightmares."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2006)

"I know Mel had a previous engagement.  I'll probably stay with her as well, just to be safe, unless someone persuades me that they really want me there."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 18, 2006)

"Everybody go! Big Not Sour Anymore Man can see sharp things! Elves can see pretty dancy things. Tondreks can see magics to make shiny things better. Maybe give better shiny sharp things to dancers to get really fast shiny blades of slicing! Could cut cheese!"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 18, 2006)

"Yes friend Tondrek" Bail says with a smile "We'll all go, well alll those that want to" he says shooting a glance at Sheny.

[sblock=Bail's Angels]"I'll be there Sheyni, and I'll stay under control. No action from me until given the word" the youth assures the girls.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 19, 2006)

"Tondrek, while we are waiting for this party of Harolk's I thought you might like to check out a few of the more interesting parts of Sharn.  You've been talking of going to Xen'drik after your 'forged friends. Ever been to Cliffside?  All the ships coming in from Xen'drik haul their stuff up from there. I know of a couple of interesting shops that might have a few things you'd be interested in.  Harolk, you want to come too?" asks Hxaptos trying to come up with something to do other than all this girly stuff.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2006)

"Hmm? Ships? Never been on one of those before." His hands start twitching again. This time, they seem to be tracing hulls, and netting, and such. "They got the elemental ones too? I'd like to see!"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2006)

"I'd like to see these ships as well if I may come along" Bail says to Hxaptos "Give me a moment to collect my weapons, just in case we run into any trouble"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

"Xen'drik...we may all be heading there soon.  It wouldn't be a bad idea to check out the ships, and I'll feel safe there with Bail to watch over me."


----------



## Someone (Jul 20, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Tondrek, while we are waiting for this party of Harolk's I thought you might like to check out a few of the more interesting parts of Sharn.  You've been talking of going to Xen'drik after your 'forged friends. Ever been to Cliffside?  All the ships coming in from Xen'drik haul their stuff up from there. I know of a couple of interesting shops that might have a few things you'd be interested in.  Harolk, you want to come too?" asks Hxaptos trying to come up with something to do other than all this girly stuff.




"Mmmaybe." says Harolk. "But not today, if you meant that. I have things to do. But this week, sure."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 20, 2006)

"Bail, be sure to be back in not too long.  We've got some things to attend to together before the Bladeshow," Shenystari remarks as Bail moves to gather this equipment.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2006)

"I have someone I have to meet today, so I don't think I can make it.  Bail, didn't you have a game tonight?" Mel says.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 22, 2006)

"All are welcome to come. I had a couple of places to stop by, but nothing special.  Just thought Tondrek here might like the view.  We can wait until you are free or head down there again next time." replies Hxaptos a little confused who is or isn't interested.  He does intend to head back down that way this same day as he finds it a little uncomfortable all the way up here (where is here by the way?).


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 23, 2006)

"Yeah you're right Mel, and I probably haven't got enough time to wander the docks at the moment no matter how much fun it sounds" Bail says pausing as he leaves the room "But, if Harolk can't make it today then perhaps I can come along next time?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> (where is here by the way?).



OOC: I believe it's a small place in the vacinity of the student quarters of Morgrave.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 23, 2006)

Tondrek's head sort of sloshes side to side as folks decide who will go with who; he was not particularly concerned. Once everything seemed to have settled, he looks up at Silent Lumpy Man (who really wasn't all that silent these days). "'K. Go now? Shipy ships?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 25, 2006)

"You sure you dont want to come down there today Harolk. Me and Tondrek are going to go down there now.  We'll be back up to visit everyone here at Bail's pad tomorrow."  replies Hxaptos.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2006)

Rayni and Tondrek's research: [sblock]Rayni helps with researching the half-orc's strange request, and pays gold for the privilege of searching Morgrave University's library.  Luckily, Morgrave has possibly the most extensive collection of works both of and about Xen'drik in Khorvaire.  The picture of the building Tondrek provided you with, along with the name of T'grothnay, give you a good starting point.  Tracing the name backwards through the (very spotty) known family trees of giant royalty, then cross-referencing it to known ruins and styles of architecture, you believe you can narrow the possible location of this Dawnforge shrine down to a relatively small area.  Between the ruins of Tharkgun Dhak and Pra'xirek, deeper into the continent, past one of the headwaters of the Hydra river, and near the peak of one of the taller mountains in a mountain range known to ancient records as Ruthar Kov ("Pillars of the Sky").  If the ancient shrine still stands, it will be there.[/sblock]

Shenystari, Rayni, Mel, and Bail

The appointed time comes and your little merry band prepares themselves as if going into battle.  Though it's a very peculiar battle, as you all need to bring out your finest clothes and manners.  Arden Fair lives in an upper-class district, and to walk through there wearing battered armor or peasant's clothing was an invitation to the Watch to turn you away without further adieu.  Bail finds himself parting with a bit of his money to have a fine set of clothes tailored to fit him, and to have a barber groom his wild hair for the first time... ever.  His axe is encased into an embroidered and beaded sheath to match his new sable-and-dark green finery, and though he probably feels like a dandy, he at least won’t raise any eyebrows in Ocean View.  The three women can instruct him in mannerly behavior, at least so he can pass for a noble superficially.

The view from the high towers of Ocean View is spectacular, and the district lives up to its name by offering a clear view of the ships leaving and departing the harbor.  The homes are large, spacious, with large windows to catch the breezes.  Pale rainbow colors and small parks abound, and richly dressed people walk the streets laughing and talking.  Well-dressed guards are also in abundance, and strangers are carefully watched, particularly if they seem out of place.  A slightly shabby merchant is run off while you stroll the streets, but Shenystari’s knowledge of Arden’s students gave you enough of a hint of how to dress appropriately; you are not stopped.  

At the gates of a pale blue house, the front gates stand open, revealing the fine park-like yard within.  Cushions soften the marble steps up to the massive front doors, and Shenystari notices Opal sitting on one talking to several of her friends.  When she spots her tutor, she gives a wave and gestures her over.  “I’m so glad you came!  I just know you’ll love to hear Arden’s philosophy in person, he’s such a _wonderful_ speaker…” the young woman gushes on for several more minutes.  The young woman Shenystari is talking to is a young blonde woman of obvious aristocratic birth.  She bears no scars or other indications that she’s ever been sick or injured, and has the healthy, well-nourished look of someone who’s never suffered a day of deprivation in her life.  She wears silk clothes of a fashionable cut, and a small fortune in opal and silver jewelry.  Her friends are easily as richly garbed, and all carry satchels of papers, books, graphite sticks, and other writing utensils.

More people arrive, some obviously expected and prepared, others simply wandering by and taking a curious seat.  One nobly dressed woman comes and sits next to Shenystari, and smiles at her absently before going back to looking around the gardens.

Shenystari [sblock]You feel the metal presence of another kalashtar mindlink, and then a faint mental whisper brushes your mind.  _Sister, it was you who led us here.  I am Febratari, and I stand beside you should our worst fears be realized.  This man, if he is our enemy, will not be able to spread the corruption any longer.  Already our people have looked into him, and he does not appear to be as he seems.  Simple facts back up your own suspicions and clear readings._[/sblock]

Eventually the doors to the manor were thrown open dramatically, and out strolled a strongly handsome man.  He wore an open silk shirt in a brilliant shade of blue, matching his eyes and showing off a muscled chest.  Curly blonde hair just touched his shoulders, and a half-smile played on his lips.  “Welcome my friends, and welcome those newly come to my house.  I am Arden Fair, the founder of the Illuminated Minds.  Here I hope to share my philosophy with you, so that you may grow spiritually, and become the true enlightened souls that lie in each of us,” he says as he crosses to a cushion on the top step.  His voice is like bronze bells, warm, strong, and persuasive.  His personal charisma is undeniable, and the reason that many of his students are women becomes blindingly obvious.

Bail notices no scars on Arden’s skin, and no calluses on his hands that would come from arms training.  Though he looks strong, Bail thinks he could easily take him in personal combat.  His eyes lack the hard shrewdness of one that has fought for his life over and over, and he does not seem to be wary of his surroundings.  Here he obviously feels safe.

Arden begins his talk, speaking of ways of ordering thoughts and clearing the mind, meditation techniques, the necessity of careful and deliberate action, and a great deal more besides.  Though he is persuasive, he seems to be advocating self-improvement and independent thought.  He’s not a fanatic, indeed he gives veiled scorn of religion.  He’s obviously a snob of sorts, he seems to consider those that waste their lives in “vulgar idle physical pursuits,” will end up “destroying their potential, and drag their soul down to the base level of animals.”  However, he seems very accepting of different types of people, provided they’re willing to use _his_ techniques to “improve” themselves.

“Opal ir’Daga, you have been with us for several months, and I know you have been a most excellent student.  Would you be so kind as to assist me?” Arden asks as he talk draws to a close.  Opal gets up, torn between wanting to bounce with happiness and look properly dignified.  Arden takes a slender goblet and pours a dark liquid into it from a dark blue bottle, and gestures for Opal to sit at his feet, her back to him.  “This is wine infused with herbs, it’s used to help grant a clear view of the mind’s own hidden images.  Only those properly trained can make use of it, but I know Opal is well on her way to enlightenment,” he says with a note of caution in his voice for the others in the crowd.

Opal smiles, then takes several deep breaths to center and calm herself.  She raises the glass and then drains it in two swallows.  Arden sits behind her to help support her as the wine takes hold, his hands resting lightly on her shoulders.  Opals eyes open after several minutes, now solid pools of shadow.  A faint pale green light surrounds her, one Shenystari immediately recognizes 



Spoiler



as one associated with psionic power


.  After a few moments, she begins to speak in a strange and hollow voice.  “I see… a diamond, perfection, pure… It is shadowed, chaos swirls around it… I can clear it, I can see myself in the diamond, I can place myself in its perfection.  Light!  I can see it within, it’s so beautiful, the darkness fleas before the golden and red light!”  Opal pauses and sighs, and a chill runs up the party’s spine.  

Shenystari 



Spoiler



recognizes the imagery.  The diamond is a mental construct, a place where Opal’s true soul will be trapped while a quori would inhabit her body.  The colors of gold and red are associated with some of the quori, symbols of wealth and blood.


.    Rayni can see 



Spoiler



the girl is clearly not in control of herself.  Many Aerenal elves use trances to speak with their ancestors’ spirits, those that did not exist in corporeal form, but this was not a trance, it had more in common with… a possession


.   Mel recognized 



Spoiler



the scene before her, she had seen it in her mother’s crystal.  Though she could not see the strange demon-like nightmare images within, the position, the words, the _feelings_ were very familiar…


.    Bail 



Spoiler



can see something on Arden’s face, something beyond the intense concentration and concern he was intent on showing.  He had seen it on the face of his goblin tormentors, it was the expression of a man watching an animal about to blunder into a trap…


.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hxaptos, Harolk, and Tondrek

The three men head down to the dockside district of Sharn’s Welcome, hoping for a change of pace, a change of scenery, and an escape from either boredom or unwelcome thoughts.  Or both.  The place is thick with sailors and stevedores, taverns and bordellos, loose women and drunken men.  Laughter and curses fill the air, and merchants compete to sell trinkets, food, and information to the vast parade of visitors.

Hxaptos had heard of a place that was supposed to be quite a bit of fun, without the risk of getting your purse lightened more than you intended.  It was a place called the Drunk Duck Inn, a former cargo ship that had dropped anchor several years ago and simply had the docks built around it.  Now it was entirely locked away from open water, but still provided a familiar berth to those that didn’t care to leave the sea for long.  You could even fish off the sides, as most ships traveled far too swiftly for sailors to actually have fresh fish during their time at sea.  

The place had a pair of gnome bards sitting on the top of the cabin, dueling with pennywhistle and banjo, as several extremely drunk sailors stumbled through a jig.  Laughter roared from both above and below decks, and the scent of grilled fish overwhelmed with stink of unwashed bodies and stale beer that normally permeated this district.

Taking a seat on deck, an amply-endowed serving wench came by with mugs of cold ale and platters of grilled fish for all three, accepting their silver and serving them with a wink.  Harolk was rather surprised, however, when a slender hand clapped him on the shoulder.  Behind him stood a slender woman with white-blonde hair, a rapier and dagger in matching white-leather sheaths on her hips, dressed in skin-hugging black leather pants, blue silk shirt, and a white silk sash.  Querzana Lightningblade, one of his dueling partners, gave him a brilliant smile.  “Hello there Harolk!  Didn’t expect to see you here, handsome.  Who are your friends-?” she starts to say, but is cut off as a screaming fills the air.

On the board next to the kitchen had been a note that there was going to be some fresh rugelt ready later that night.  Apparently, according to the drawing, rugelt is a massive beast, something like a large fish with the thick plating of a crab.  You saw something big, wrapped in a sail, being heaved into the galley as you were coming in…  A frantic man comes dashing up from belowdecks, waving his hands and shouting.  

“It’s not dead, it’s not dead!  Heavens help me, my daughter’s in there!” he cries.  The man suddenly spies the well-armed adventurers, and dashes over to them, even as the whole inn begins to rock violently.  The drunken sailors begin to leap onto the dock, deserting the inn like rats leaving a sinking ship.  “Please help me!  The damnfool chef didn’t make sure it was dead, and my daughter is in the galley with that murderous thing!  Save her, please save her, you can have anything you ask!” the man cries.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

"She's...about to be possessed by an evil spirit of some sort.  Is that what the Quori spirits are...just like an incorporeal undead..." Rayni will either whisper to Sheny if she thinks she can't be overheard or just think it to herself.  The next she speaks aloud regardless, "We need to snap her out of it _right now_ or it will be too late and your friend will be dead to the world, trapped all alone, with only the evil spirit remaining."

*Rayni is ready to blast Arden Fair, this time shaping her blast in the form of purifying silver flame (or the form of an invisible blast of force, hoping that it will be harder to trace the blast back to her, if this is possible), to save the girl before she is consumed.*

_'This...perhaps this is the time when I can prove my life has purpose, even if it means it must end here...prove to everyone...to the Ancestors...to myself...'_


----------



## stonegod (Jul 28, 2006)

On the way to the Drunk Duck, Tondrek ooh and aahs the special lifts used to make the descent. He spends his time examining them, babbling incessantly about "alteration transmuation" or "evoking manifestation" and some-such.

~~~

As the room begins to break out into terror, Tondrek flings his arms over his head, looking for danger. In the orphanage, screaming was usually bad. Bad things were bad. When the man begins yelling about his daughter, the half-orc looks at him between his covering arms with a watery eye.

"Uhmm... they can help. I think. He got big sword!" Then, a bit fainter,  "I know not fishy fish."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 28, 2006)

"Action? What? Let's go!" exclaims Hxaptos as he charges down the stairs past the guy. As he moves he draws his mace and shield. If combat and experience is what's needed then sometimes you just have to call on the Fury and its great to be able to do it at a moments notice now.


----------



## Someone (Jul 28, 2006)

"Anything we ask, uh?" says Harolk, as he draws Orange Crush and makes it whirl. "Come on, dear, let´s make some sushi"

ooc: Harolk wields the bastard sword in two hands and leads the way.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2006)

*The Fall of Arden Fair*

Bail watches the preacher closely as he leads the congregation in the, somehow disturbing, ritual. His eyes stare unblinking at the man, a dark anger bubbling and boiling slowly within as he recognised the look on the man's face. It was a look he had seen before, a look that haunted his dreams. It was the same look his goblinoid gaurds had given him as a young boy. It was a look that bespoke ownership, a look that ridiculed, a look that demeaned, and, worst of all, a look that meant a long slow death.

"STOP" he bellowed, his booted feet slapping upon the tiled floor as he slowly strode forward "She shall not be yours man! he shouted, his eyes flicking across the crowd looking for any sign of attack "She shall not suffer under your yoke. She shall not be your thrall, your vassal to do with as you please. I don't like you." the smartly dressed youth spits menacingly "Why don't you convert someone your own size?" Bail says scorn dripping from every word.


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2006)

Mel takes the initiative to slip behind Arden and clouts him on the head with her dagger 



Spoiler



as she saw in her vision


.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 28, 2006)

Seeing his friends charge into the fray, Tondrek cautiously follows, digging out a vail from his pack. He nervously pets Squeak as he does do. "Fishy smell, don't it?"

[OOC: Vail of acid fire]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 28, 2006)

[sblock=Isida]Reaching out with her mind to the prior contact, Shenystari lets her protective shell drop.  _Greetings sister, it seems as if our fears are confirmed.  My companions are moving to action, Opal, my friend is in danger.  I urge you to act to restrain the quori spirit itself, the body is easier to deal with._[/sblock]

Shenystari nods at Rayni, in a quiet voice, "it seems my suspicion is confirmed.  Quori are spirits less substantial than even ghosts, but far more menacing."  As Bail steps forward, Shenystari reaches out to him to give him pause but then stops herself, _it has gone far enough._

"Be careful," she whispers to her companions.

Steeling her mind against assault, Shenystari prepares her own assault against Arden Fair's mind.









*OOC:*


Ready to Mind Thrust w/Greater Psionic Endowment DC 16 Will negates, 2d10 dmg.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

(OOC: I'm hoping we aren't in range for Sheny to Mind Thrust (30 feet), since most Psionics have range Short and Rayni has a much better range on her attack.  Also, I'd guess a Will negates attack is not a great plan on an Inspired   Also, I'm hoping Arden Fair doesn't take Bail up on the offer to mind-control him, since he would probably succeed  )

*Rayni nods to Sheny.*

"Can you tell if Arden is a victim like Opal or one of those Inspired people you mentioned?  Also, if you kill a ghost's host, the ghost is free to possess another...I have a bad feeling, is that going to happen now too?"

*She unleashes a blast of power as planned, hopefully looking like invisible-force and from as far as possible--her range is quite long (250 feet).  Assuming the ruckus causes people to back away or run, Rayni will move back amongst crowd after firing (assuming she's still well within range of her own blast, of course).*


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 1, 2006)

*OOC:*


Forgot about that really short range.







Shenystari will instead ready to move up to engage if hell breaks loose.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2006)

*The Fall of Arden Fell*



			
				Bail said:
			
		

> "STOP" he bellowed, his booted feet slapping upon the tiled floor as he slowly strode forward "She shall not be yours man! he shouted, his eyes flicking across the crowd looking for any sign of attack "She shall not suffer under your yoke. She shall not be your thrall, your vassal to do with as you please. I don't like you." the smartly dressed youth spits menacingly "Why don't you convert someone your own size?" Bail says scorn dripping from every word.



  The group of assembled nobles and philosophy students look utterly shocked and astounded when Bail stands up and denounces Arden.  Arden opens his mouth, his expression one of shock, when things get taken entirely out of his hands.  Mel stands up as the rest of the students try to gather their wits, and clouts Arden on the head with the butt of her dagger.  She gets a shot to the temple, and the man drops to the ground, a bruise already purpling on his skin.  Opal collapses in a faint, and the place erupts in an uproar.

Two men and three women who were sitting next to Arden leap up with ugly expressions on their faces, and faint glowing lights around their hands.  Shenystari and Rayni don't hesitate, and one woman drops to her knees, clutching her head.  Another is the victim of a faint flash of light that leaves her breathless and stunned.  One man lunges for Mel and she swipes at him out of reflex.  He ducks and touches her almost gently on the arm, and it erupts in pain.  The second man and the last standing woman start pushing their way through the crowd to Rayni and Shenystari, even as Rayni starts to retreat.  The noblewoman that had been sitting next to Shenystari glares at them both, and both shake their heads slightly, as if something had distracted them.  "Run!" she hisses.

OOC: Mel takes 4 points of damage.

~~~

*Something Fishy in the Drunk Duck!*

The four intrepid heroes run downstairs to the galley, being tossed against walls, floors, and even ceilings as the violent rocking continues.  They skid to a halt at the wide door, finally seeing what they're up against.  A huge fish-like creature with a rocky, barnacle-encrusted shell is flopping on the large table in the center of the room.  The smell of ale, the wet walls, smashed vegetables, and the broken boards reveal that already several barrels and crates have fallen victim to its mighty tail.  The stove at the back is still going, and the feminine shrieks emerging from its vicinity reveal that the daughter is still alive.  A battered but valient man in an apron is weilding a butcher's knife with an expression of both fear and determination.  "Lie still you shrimp!  You're only making this harder on you!" he howls hysterically, his eyes very wide.  An errant blow from the rugelt bounces the man off the ceiling and into unconsciousness.

The party hesitates not a second more, but goes straight into the fray.  Tondrek heaves a vial of something reddish-green over everyone's heads, and it smashes on the rugelt's shell.  It begins to eat a hole through it, and its thrashings redouble, if possible.  Balancing valiently, Querzana leaps to the left and slashes a slender slice from its belly with her rapier, while Harolk (less graceful, but keeping his feet nevertheless) slides to the center and delivers a massive two-handed chop with his orange sword.  A large slash lets out a veritable river of fishy blood, and the footing becomes even more treacherous.  Hxaptos nearly joins the chef in dreamland as he slips and slides, but manages to bring his mace down on the rugelt's stony head, though to only minor effect.  

The rugelt clacks its beak together with thunderous force, and a shockwave of sound echoes throughout the galley.  Querzana and Tondrek are reeling from the noise, disoriented and stunned, even as the rugelt contiunes its violent thrashing.  Its tail sweeps the galley, smashing into the stunned Querzana, who gives a cry of pain as flesh bruises and bones snap from the force of the blow.

OOC: Tondrek and Querzana are stunned for 1 round.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

"Save Opal ir'Daga--she is still in danger of being possessed!" Rayni calls out to Bail and Mel when it is clear that she had already been noticed by her enemies anyway, and she talks quietly to Sheny, "Sheny, Sheny's friend, do either of you think we should warn people away from this Illuminated Minds organisation now while they're all gathered?  Otherwise they can just gather again and just ignore us.  Also, do sleeping quori go back to Dal Quor?  Because...if so, that's not so good for us..."

*Rayni is continually careful to keep at least fifty feet between herself and the Inspired.  Since they are slowed by the crowd, she will continue to take shots at them whenever she has enough distance that they can't come any closer than fifty feet.  That said, she doesn't plan on falling behind Sheny and Mel, either, but she recognises that Mel and Bail may need back-up ranged support to rescue Opal, and of course, if all the Inspired are defeated, that is good.*


----------



## Someone (Aug 1, 2006)

"Gods, what an ugly motherer" says Harolk as the group arrive to the kitchen.

"Querzana!" shouts Harolk, who almost drops the sword to run to her. However, he can see she´s only hurt, probably not seriously. "You´re dead, fishy thing!", howls, as he draws his second sword and draws bloody arcs in the air.

ooc: quickdraw second sword and full attack


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 2, 2006)

*The Fall of Arden Fell*

Hearing Rayni's call Bail makes his way to Opal, intent on reaching her and dragging her to safety, his meaty fists swing at anyone that gets in his way.


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2006)

Mel looks at Sheni, "What now?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 3, 2006)

"This lunch?" says Hxaptos as he continues to lay into the fish? with his mace.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2006)

> *Something Fishy in the Drunk Duck!*
> 
> The party hesitates not a second more, but goes straight into the fray.  Tondrek heaves a vial of something reddish-green over everyone's heads, and it smashes on the rugelt's shell.  It begins to eat a hole through it, and its thrashings redouble, if possible.
> 
> The rugelt clacks its beak together with thunderous force, and a shockwave of sound echoes throughout the galley.  Querzana and Tondrek are reeling from the noise, disoriented and stunned, even as the rugelt contiunes its violent thrashing.



Tondrek squeels in delight at the success of his creation, yelling "Sizzle! Burn!" Then, after the sudden sonic assult, he staggers around stupidly, drool forming at the corner of his mouth.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 4, 2006)

Shenystari springs to her feet, moving with Rayni her eyes looking back at the noblewoman who had been beside her.  A pang of empathy and longing shake through her.  Pausing, she turns back to look, her face flushed with a mask of complete steely calm, hoping to see how Mel and Bail are faring.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 5, 2006)

*Fall of Arden Fell*

Rayni continues to work her way backwards through the crowd, but it is quickly thinning, giving both her and her enemies freedom to move.  She extends her hand, and silvery energy streaks from her fingers to strike the man that had been coming for her.  Shenystari can see their two attackers are coming for them, but it will still take them a few seconds to get there.  On the steps, Mel and her attacker face off, the buxom redhead with a dagger, and the elegant brunette half-elf wearing silk and bearing no visible weapons.  Mel doesn't have a chance to get her question answered, as the man jumps for her.  He is unbelieveably quick and he grabs her by the wrist in a firm grip.  Mel: [sblock]You no longer see the garden of Ocean View, and no longer see your enemy.  Instead you find yourself in your changling form, dressed in a gray silk dress, standing on the purple sands of a desert, two orange moons shedding light high above.  Across no more than a dozen passes stands a creature both snake-and-insect-like, with purple flesh and far too many limbs and eyes.  "Child of change, dispense with this vulgar physical contest and meet me mind to mind.  Here we shall see if your soul is truly worthy of returning to your body!" the creature calls, its voice like slime and spouting water.  It's mind lashes out at Mel's visible here in this strange world as a whip of violet energy, and crashes against a faint silvery wall Mel seems to erect on instinct.  She can _feel_ the whip as loss and despair, even as the sparks fly off the shield of determination.

A rumbling brazen chuckle seems to fill the air of this strange desert, and Mel has a heart-stopping moment of realization; the orange moons are not moons at all, but the eyes of a creature like the one before her, this one as large as a mountain.  The eyes... they're Arden Fair's!  The smaller creature rears back and prepares to lash his whip again...

OOC:  Do you choose to attack or defend?  If so, with what?  Defend yourself with determination, love, will, fear?  Attack with anger, righteousness, or something else?  Anything you can imagine, you can use.[/sblock]  The others see Mel and her attacker suddenly freeze, staring into each other's eyes.  The noblewoman next to Shenystari starts to run to the side, either heading for the side gate or getting a better angle for something...  Bail shoves his way through the crowd, the other two attackers behind him and out of his sight.  He gets a hand on Opal's wrist and hoists the girl on his shoulder's easily. 

~~~

*Something Fishy at the Drunk Duck!*

Tondrek stands and drools a bit, ending up taking a header to the floor, while the stunned Querzana slides back into a corner near the door.  Harolk spins both of his blades into action, the slippery floor and pitching deck causing his left-hand blade to chop into the table.  But Orange Crush makes another deep cut in the rugelt's soft belly, and more blood slicks the floor.  Hxaptos tries to keep his footing to bash the creature, but the moving ship and blood-slick floor finally combine to defeat his footing, and he crashes to his knees.  His question goes unanswered in the chaos, but the Lump has something to say: _Heh, that's the best dinner I've seen all week, bloody and fighting back!_


----------



## Someone (Aug 5, 2006)

Even Harolk can see that there´s a matter of time he´s ending on his ass, like the others, so this time he changes tactics. He need the thing on the floor, where he can chop the creature into pieces even while standing on his knees, so he attacks the table´s legs. As soon the fish crashes on the floor, he continues opening the thing´s belly with both swords.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 5, 2006)

*Since the enemy attacking Mel seems to be succeeding but is also clearly concentrating in some kind of trance, Rayni decides it might be a good idea to blast her to ruin the trance.*

"Wait, we can't leave yet--they've got Mel," Rayni whispers to Sheny and the noblewoman, "Even if what they're doing doesn't work, she's just sitting there and they could all come back and surround her."


----------



## Bront (Aug 5, 2006)

[sblock=Isida]Mel thinks back to her body, and thinks that Bail must be worried about her if she isn't there.  Her face grows stern as she digs in, determined to return to ease Bail's mind.  "At least I have a soul," she spouts.

OOC: Defending with Love and Determination  Oh, and you used a spoiler tag to close, not an sblock][/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 5, 2006)

His head still ringing, Tondrek begins to trace strange runes on his boots while tieing a black thread around one. Muttering "no fall, no fall", he stands as best he can.

[OOC: _skill augmentation_ to have his boots grant a +2 balance check bonus]


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 7, 2006)

"Gah this isn't working at all." mutters Hxaptos as he moves back away from the fish a bit to try and cast a spell. (withdraw then stand - probably only 5ft away).


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 7, 2006)

*The Downfall*

Spinning on his heels Bail looks over the heads of those that stand between him and his friends _but where is Mel?_ the giant youth thinks to himself. In a panic, his eyes sweep the chaos in front of him and settle upon Mel and a strange man seemingly frozen in place "Hold on Mel, I'm coming" he shouts, fear, anger and concern ringing through his voice.  Wrapping a meaty arm over and around Opal, so she lies more securely upon his broad shoulders, he starts to quickly make his way to the bestilled maiden.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 9, 2006)

*Shenystari (8/12pp)*

Shenystari gathers her will and lashes out mentally at one of the approaching attackers her mind calling back through the mindlink to Febratari, _we must banish the quori spirit back to the realm of dreams._









*OOC:*


Mindthrust 2d10 dmg, Will save DC 14


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hxaptos will swap his summon monster 2 for inflict moderate wounds and try to touch the fishy with the dark nebulous energy oozing from his palm.  If that works he'll sacrifice some of his 1st level spells for more negative damage.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 12, 2006)

*The Fall of Arden Fell*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Wait, we can't leave yet--they've got Mel," Rayni whispers to Sheny and the noblewoman, "Even if what they're doing doesn't work, she's just sitting there and they could all come back and surround her."



  The noblewoman looks at Rayni for a moment, and her eyes seem as deep and wise as an elf's, more like Shenystari's than any human Rayni has met.  "If we harm the man or her while they're in a trance, both could be lost to us.  Just keep them from getting reinforcements or from going in the house!" she hisses and then backs to the side, glaring at the man.  He gets a determined look on his face and the noblewoman blanches suddenly.  

Through the mindlink, Shenystari: [sblock]_He can drain power!  Caution, sister._[/sblock]  Gathering the power of her mind, Shenystari lashes out at the man, but finds her power shunted aside.  The kalashtar feels tendrils of thought insinuating into her mind, draining her determination and will.  Shenystari babbles in confusion, her mind not making the necessary connections for independent thought.

Mel: [sblock]The purple-scaled creature lashes out again at her with power born of despair, while Mel erects a shield of love and determination; the love she has from her mother, her determination to find the truth, and the love she has found from her new-found friends.  Her shield shatters the creature's whip, and there is a backlash of energy.  Mel hears screams within her head as she finds herself flung back into her body.  The man who had grabbed her is crumpled against the opposite wall, and some of the people in the garden are looking at you with wide eyes.

OOC: You totally rolled a 20 to defend yourself!    [/sblock]  Up on the top of the stairs, there is a flash of white light, and the man who had been holding Mel is flung across the staircase and crashes into the opposite wall.  He slumps down, unconscious, and some of the other people in the garden pause and stare in awe.  Bail bashes his way through the crowd as Mel suddenly comes out of her trance, and is able to put himself between her and the slumped man.  From out of the crowd, he hears someone yelling, "Murder, they killed Arden!"  Screaming and further panic ensue, as the confused people starting dashing to and fro.

OOC: The man attacking Shenystari rolled a 20 on his save, then Shenystari only got a 9 on her saving against his _id insinuation_, so she's _confused_ for 1 round.

~~~

*Something Fishy at the Drunk Duck!*

Tondrek comes out of his daze, and wraps the cord around his boots, murmuring a few words, and feels his slippery feet gain a bit more surity on the treacherous floor.  The sizzling from the acidic fire he threw finishes burning itself out; now there is a fist-sized crater in the rugelt's stony shell.  Querzana shakes herself awake and throws her dagger at the rugelt's belly with deadly accuracy.  It thunks home next to Harolk's cuts, as the swordsman drops to his knees.  Slicing with the ever-eager Orange Crush, the sword mutters a deep _"Kash"_ as the two front legs of the table are sundered in twain, dumping the huge rugelt on the floor.  Harolk realizes his error almost immediately and throws himself out of harm's way before the rugelt can land on him.

Hxaptos backs away from the action and uses the wall to brace himself, carefully rising to his feet depite the thrashings of the ship and the pitching of the slippery deck.  _Come now, back into the fray, don't let the lad have all the fun..._ the Lump whispers in his mind, before trailing off into an insane cackle.  Hxaptos feels a faint tickling sensation in his hands and feel, and can see tiny feeler-like tentacles growing out of them providing him with a firm grip on the floor and wall. (OOC: _spider climb_)

The rugelt gives another terrible thrash and slams heavily into the kneeling target of Harolk, cracking ribs and pulping muscle in its agonies.  It's getting weaker, but not fast enough!

OOC - Harolk takes 14 points of damage.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 12, 2006)

Bail hurries over to where Mel stands, sweeps her up in his free arm and slings her over his right shoulder, a partner for Opal,"Time to leave" he calls as he races towards the exit as fast as he can.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 12, 2006)

*Something Fishy at the Drunk Duck!*

Tondrek moans when he sees Big Sword Man hit by the fishy fish, a gurggly, sad sound. He moves behind the tall man, and crumpling a bit of literugy calling the protection of Dol Arrah's warriors, he places a slightly warted hand on Harolk for a moment.

[OOC: _shield of faith_ +2 on Harolk. Did the ruglet take the second round of 1d4 fire damage from the acidic fire Tondrek threw?]
[sblock=Active Infusions]_skill enchancement_ (boots, +2 Balance)[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Aug 12, 2006)

_Flee!_ shouts Harolk´s sane mind, suddendly strenghtened by the wound. _And admit defat by a fish? Never_. He reverse grips both swords, trying to pin the creature to the floor.

ooc: 



Spoiler



Just attack with two weapons



The internal dialogue continues. _Idiot. The keeper said "save her". Get the bitch out of the way and you´ve won as soon someone with a crossbow appears"_ Now that´s an idea. "Anyone, get the girl out of here!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 13, 2006)

_Now that is more like it!_ Hxaptos thinks to himself as he moves around a bit getting used to the strange sensation of his feet sticking to the ground a little with each step.  He still intends to deliver pain to the fish if he can get in there before Harolk destroys the place.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 14, 2006)

(OOC: Switch the attack from last round to target one of the ones chasing us then)


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2006)

Mel looks around confused, knowing there was more emotion that she had tapped into, and she realed disoriented as Arden fell backwards.  She felt herself being scooped up into the arms of someone she felt safe with.  She clung on tight to him, eyes closed, whispering "My love shall keep me safe."

[sblock=Isida]I'm playing Mel as being disoriented for a round or two, with the rush of emotion and what not.  I figure she'll figure out exactly where she is in a moment, and likely won't remember saying that out loud, not realizing that she's fully out of the vision yet.  Besides, it looks like something cool to RP [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 20, 2006)

*The Fall of Arden Fell*

Rayni's fall of pale light continues to hammer the man that had been coming for them, and he looks far worse for the ware.  The noblewoman, seeing Bail grabbing the two girls, snatches Shenystari's and Rayni's wrists and pulls them back through the crowd.  Shenystari snaps out of her confusing, cutting off the flow of incomprehensible words.  She turns and lashes out with her mind, smothering the man's confidence, demoralizing him.  He seems to stumble, both under the assault of Rayni's magic and Shenystari's powers.  The woman near the other gate contiues to shriek bloody murder as the three women and the heavily-laden Bail make good their escape.  They're joined shortly by three other men the noblewoman seems to welcome.

"They're safe, they're friends.  Come, we must hide before the guards come, or all will be lost!" she says, and ducks them into an alley.  But in a fine place like Ocean View, alleys are not dark places where the hunted can hide, but places for servants that reign like nobility themselves.  You don't have much time to figure out your escape plan.

~~~

*Something Fishy at the Drunk Duck!*

Tondrek slides forward, gripping Harolk's shirt for a moment, mumbling something and crumpling up a piece of paper.  Harolk can acutally _feel_ his shirt glowing with protective power, as his clothes take on a faint iron hue.  Querzana grabs her rapier from her other hand and dashes forward in elegant form, slipping its tip under its rocky hide and stabbing deeply.  "Yar!  You'll not take us down so easily!" she cries with bravado, riposting elegantly and tossing her white hair back.

Harolk switches his grip slightly and hammers down with both swords, thrusting them through the tenacious rugelt.  It seems half its belly lies open, but the damned thing still clings to life!  Hxaptos steps in next to him and gives the rugelt an almost gentle touch on the head.  Black energy seems to ooze from his hand and over the rugelt's mouth, where they are sucked in.  The creature gives a faint, half-strangled cry... and slumps into motionlessness.  The girl by the oven keeps shrieking for another few breaths before she realizes the danger is over... then she bursts into tears.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

"I wish we didn't have to hide from the guards...if we could convince them of the truth, we will have struck a permanent blow against Arden Fair.  If not, then we just become some random whackos who attacked his peaceful demonstration and he can continue his evil attempts to possess these poor human children.  If we can't talk to the guards, then convincing Opal ir'Daga will be our only hope.  Surely her family has enough influence to ruin Arden Fair...I hope."


----------



## Bront (Aug 20, 2006)

Mel is startled to find herself on Bail's back, and quickly slides down to follow him once she can, seemly unaware of her actions earier.  Once they have found a place to hide, she feals safe to speak.

"The girl may tell a story as well that could raise concerns," Mel says.  "There is more to this man than the normal eye may see, though what I am realy unsure of."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

"He's a possessing entity, like a ghost.  I'm sure Sheny and her friends can tell us more, but they said it's called a 'Quori Spirit' from the world of dreams.  I'm guessing that if we had been a moment later, poor Opal would be dead to the world forever and replaced with a malevolent creature of darkness.  Since we struck before she surrendered, she should be safe, but I fear we should perform checks on her just to be safe.  It should be trivial to tell--it should detect as magic, and as a Wizard, I can check for that easily."


----------



## Someone (Aug 20, 2006)

"At last!" says Harolk. "I had enough of that goddamned fish".

He turns to Tondrek before saying, incredulous "You _do_ know magic now?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 20, 2006)

The noblewoman seems to be getting her breath and color back.  "I understand your wish to burn out this rot, but be wary, there is far more than Arden than meets the eyes.  You may bring down the Illuminated Minds only to find your dreams turning against you and all the other students.  We must be cautious... I think if we're clever we can find some way out of this."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

"Trust me," Rayni replies to the noblewoman with a grim half-smile, "Creatures of darkness and dream they may be, but if they try to peek into my dreams, then I will be sorry for them..."


----------



## Bront (Aug 20, 2006)

Speaking of dreams haunts Mel's memory for a moment but she shakes it away.  "The best way to attack any weed, is from the Root.  Arden is just a flower.  We must cut him off from where he draws his strength."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

"In the end, yes.  But this evil thing he does is permanent, right?  That means that every single moment that we delay in at least eliminating him and saving his victims, the more poor girls like Opal ir'Daga are going to be lost to the world forever."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 20, 2006)

*Something Fishy at the Drunk Duck!*


			
				Someone said:
			
		

> He turns to Tondrek before saying, incredulous "You _do_ know magic now?"



Tondrek cocks his head to the side, like a dog listening to something strange. "I make things! I make 'em better! For a bit. Old man called it artimifice." The half-orc then looks to the girl, and cautiously approaches. Shyly, he says, "You 'k, fishy lady?"


----------



## Someone (Aug 20, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> *Something Fishy at the Drunk Duck!*
> Tondrek cocks his head to the side, like a dog listening to something strange. "I make things! I make 'em better! For a bit. Old man called it artimifice."




"Ah. Cool."

"Magic must be easier than I though, then"

He turns to Querzana, and slips on the bloodied floor, almost falling down. Using one sword as cane, he walks unsteadily to the walls, where he cleans his weapons with some cloth he finds there and puts them back in their sheaths, then helps the swordwoman to get out of the kitchen -even when she needs less help than himself-

"Never thought I´d find you down here. Are you hurt?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 21, 2006)

*The Fall of Arden*

Bail stands gaurd at the mouth of the alley, still panting heavily and holding Opal cradled in his arms "We don't have time to argue the merits of actions that we can't undertake the now" he says to his friends "We need to find somewhere safe, somewhere we can attend to Opal's need, somewhere  we can spend some time strategising. Should we make for the warrens of the lower levels perhaps?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 21, 2006)

"I would hope perhaps there was somewhere closer--Sheny's friends, do you have a holdfast or safehouse anywhere nearby that we can use?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 23, 2006)

"Anyone for some fish?" says Hxaptos laughing at the rugelt.  "I am pretty sure it's dead now."


----------



## Someone (Aug 23, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Anyone for some fish?" says Hxaptos laughing at the rugelt.  "I am pretty sure it's dead now."




"It´s not like it hit you, or you wouldn´t be laughing. Aren´t sardines enough, so they have to catch monsters to eat?" complains Harolk.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Fall of Arden Fair*



			
				Rayni said:
			
		

> "I would hope perhaps there was somewhere closer--Sheny's friends, do you have a holdfast or safehouse anywhere nearby that we can use?"



  The three people look at each other for a moment, and Rayni has the feeling more than looks is being exchanged.  "Yes, we have a safe place.  We can examine Opal there... and figure out our next plan.  Perhaps they might fear to tread in your dreams, but there are other, more mundane ways to take their revenge," the noblewoman says.  "I am Febratari.  These are Tuharath and Sebekmelk," she adds softly, and then jerks her head for you to follow her.  

She gestures for Bail to pause for a moment, then has him tip Opal's head back.  "This will render her invisible for a few minutes, enough for us to reach a safe place," she explains, before pouring a thin gray liquid down the woman's throat.  Opal's body fades into nothingness, and Bail shoulders his eerie bundle again.  After a few minutes of slipping through the streets, and then going down and over at least one ward, they finally enter a small residence with a stout door and small windows, which, once inside, Febratari locks and bars.

*Something Fishy at the Drunk Duck!*

Tondrek cocks his head to the side, like a dog listening to something strange. "I make things! I make 'em better! For a bit. Old man called it artimifice." The half-orc then looks to the girl, and cautiously approaches. Shyly, he says, "You 'k, fishy lady?"  The young woman is still crying hysterically, but after a few minutes manages to gasp out, "Yes!" 



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> "Ah. Cool."
> 
> "Magic must be easier than I though, then"
> 
> ...



  Querzana takes a few steps outside with him before pausing in the hallway.  "I'm not much worse off than you!  I come down here sometimes because the company is usually pretty funny and the food is fresh... though not usually that fresh!  You were _magnificent_ Harolk!" she says enthusiastically, giving him a shamelessly hearty kiss.  



> "Anyone for some fish?" says Hxaptos laughing at the rugelt. "I am pretty sure it's dead now."



  Someone comes clambering downstairs, and shortly the frantic man and his daughter are reunited on the blood-slick floor of the galley.  "Oh thank you, thank you, thank you!  Little one, I thought I'd never see you again.  Where is Loreth, that wretched dog?  How dare you put my daughter in such danger-!" he says, first hugging his daughter, then whirling on the unconscious chef.  He stops before pummeling the man when he sees his unconscious and bruised body.  He takes a deep breath and exhales, trying to get his temper under control.  "Thank you, all of you, for helping my daughter.  I... you're hurt!" he says suddenly noticing the bruises on Tondrek and Hxaptos, then looking out in the hall at Harolk and Querzana's pulped flesh.  "Come, please, I'll put you in our private dining room.  I'll send for a House Jorasco healer to tend to you, and then I shall personally make you the finest rugelt steaks Sharn has ever seen!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

"Well, now that we're safe, we need to think about the possible aftermath.  Unfortunately, I fear that though we have saved this girl from destruction, we may have accomplished nothing else with regards to the Illuminated Minds due to our need to retreat.  As I mentioned earlier, they can pretty easily write us off as random loony terrorists."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 24, 2006)

*Something Fishy at the Drunk Duck!*

The half-orc tries to comfort the hysterical woman as best as he can before her father comes in. This mostly consists of him saying things like "Its okay. Fishy not kill. Much more likely to be crushed by sudden collapse of structural integrity of boaty boat." His tone if since, at least. Unfortunately, this does not seem to help the girl much. Fortunately, she doesn't seem to hear the half-orc. Probably for the best.

~~~

When the Big Owner Man comes in and mentions food, there is a loud *RUUMBLE* from Tondrek's stomach. He looks embarrased a moment, and says. "sorry. But I hungy and like to eat. Thank you much." Then looking at the collapsed chef, he adds, "Need construct cook. Never break. Rarely. Unless element break free, run amok, and destroy all humans. And half-orcs. And dwarfs. And..." Luckily, he trails off, continuing the list more silently to himself.


----------



## Bront (Aug 24, 2006)

*The Fall of Arden Fair*
"Terrorists get people talking though, and may spark an investigation of some kind," Mel says.  "I may even have a connection I can use to help with this as well, though to contact it may bring about other issues."


----------



## Someone (Aug 24, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I'm not much worse off than you!  I come down here sometimes because the company is usually pretty funny and the food is fresh... though not usually that fresh!  You were _magnificent_ Harolk!" she says enthusiastically, giving him a shamelessly hearty kiss.




Harolk enjoys the kiss. "That I´m magnificent it´s barely news, dear. That´s like telling the sea ´You´re wet´"



> Someone comes clambering downstairs, and shortly the frantic man and his daughter are reunited on the blood-slick floor of the galley.  "Oh thank you, thank you, thank you!  Little one, I thought I'd never see you again.  Where is Loreth, that wretched dog?  How dare you put my daughter in such danger-!" he says, first hugging his daughter, then whirling on the unconscious chef.  He stops before pummeling the man when he sees his unconscious and bruised body.  He takes a deep breath and exhales, trying to get his temper under control.  "Thank you, all of you, for helping my daughter.  I... you're hurt!" he says suddenly noticing the bruises on Tondrek and Hxaptos, then looking out in the hall at Harolk and Querzana's pulped flesh.  "Come, please, I'll put you in our private dining room.  I'll send for a House Jorasco healer to tend to you, and then I shall personally make you the finest rugelt steaks Sharn has ever seen!"




"Ah, to eat something we´ve killed. Don´t you feel like a hunter from the Talenta plains, only taller?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 24, 2006)

"Let's tend to Opal and hear her story before making any rash decisions" Bail says "And let's make sure Mel is OK as well" he continues his voice tinged with concern.


----------



## Bront (Aug 24, 2006)

"I'm fine Bail, but thank you for your conecern," Mel says with a warm voice and gentile smile to Bail.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 24, 2006)

The Fall of ....


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "I'm fine Bail, but thank you for your concern," Mel says with a warm voice and gentile smile to Bail.



Bail breathes an audible sigh of relief at Mel's words but a deep concern still radiates from his eyes and he continues to appraise Mel's condition every couple of minutes.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2006)

"Thank you sister," Shenystari inclines her head towards the female noblewoman, "we must see to Opal, hopefully she can help us weed out Arden Fair's power by the roots."


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hxaptos ignore's Haolks boastful coment but replies, "I don't know much about Talenta, but there is joy in eatin what you kill."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2006)

*Something Fishy at the Drunk Duck!*


			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Hxaptos ignore's Haolks boastful coment but replies, "I don't know much about Talenta, but there is joy in eatin what you kill."



"I do that! Once killed a bug this big! Not very tasty, though. Gnarg said I need more garlic. I no think so. Better cooking process needed. Could modify fishy man's kitchen to use acidic fire! That'd cook real good. As long as it didn't eat a hole in the ship. Or cook. But that would almost never probably not okay kinda likely happen."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2006)

*The Fall of Arden Fair*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, now that we're safe, we need to think about the possible aftermath.  Unfortunately, I fear that though we have saved this girl from destruction, we may have accomplished nothing else with regards to the Illuminated Minds due to our need to retreat.  As I mentioned earlier, they can pretty easily write us off as random loony terrorists."





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Terrorists get people talking though, and may spark an investigation of some kind," Mel says.  "I may even have a connection I can use to help with this as well, though to contact it may bring about other issues."



  "That was always the risk, but we have some propaganda we can put into affect now.  We anticipated this happening, not today, but at least sometime soon.  If nothing else, we have raised doubts in the minds of their followers.  You were not scruffily dressed, you protested injustice instead of spouting slogans, and if violence occurred, it was curiosly isolated.  Young people prone to introspection, such as Arden Fair's pupils, will recall this.  We use his own techniques against him.  It will not be easy, but we can continue to chip away at their edifice of supierority and respectability.

"Mel, what connection did you speak of?  Any help we could get would be more than useful.  But despite what we might learn, it might not be a bad idea to get out of Sharn for a while.  After we figure out our plans, you would be safer off away from here, where it would be harder for them to find you, at least until the disgrace leaves the forefront of their minds," Febratari says, her voice even, thoughtful, and deliberate.  It's almost unnaturally calm for someone who was just running from possessing enemies.



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Let's tend to Opal and hear her story before making any rash decisions" Bail says "And let's make sure Mel is OK as well" he continues his voice tinged with concern.



  Shortly after the discussion, Opal awakens all at once, at first giving a strangled scream, then flinging herself at Shenystari, crying hysterically.  She can calm the frightened girl after a few moments, and ask her of her story.

"I was... I was preparing my mind like Arden taught me, reaching into the a mindscape of shapes, and then there was something above my consciousness, forcing me into the diamond.  I thought that's where I was supposed to go, then everything fell apart!  The gold and red was everywhere, it was chasing me, it wanted to kill me!" she half-sobbed.

~~~~

*Something Fishy Grilling at the Drunk Duck!*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> When the Big Owner Man comes in and mentions food, there is a loud *RUUMBLE* from Tondrek's stomach. He looks embarrased a moment, and says. "sorry. But I hungy and like to eat. Thank you much." Then looking at the collapsed chef, he adds, "Need construct cook. Never break. Rarely. Unless element break free, run amok, and destroy all humans. And half-orcs. And dwarfs. And..." Luckily, he trails off, continuing the list more silently to himself.



  The man opens his mouth for a moment, then shuts it.  "Poor lad, must have taken a blow to the head..." the man says softly.



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> Harolk enjoys the kiss. "That I´m magnificent it´s barely news, dear. That´s like telling the sea ´You´re wet´"



  "Glory hound!  Come on, I think I need to see that healer as soon as he gets here..." Querzana says, tugging him along to the private dining room.  

The "private" room is actually where the gnome musicians were playing earlier, on top of the main cabin of the ship.  A canopy is erected over the top, and the sides are drapped with insect netting.  Torches dosed with insect-bane oil are set to burning on the corners of the room, and insect-bane candles, with their pleasent scent, are placed on a table wrestled up from below.  The party is given a chance to clean themselves off, and by the time the last of the rugelt blood is off, a House Jorasco healer, a rather harried halfling man, has finally arrvied.  

"Heavens!  You look terrible!  Let me take care of that at once..." he says quickly, taking Querzana's arm in between his hands.  In a matter of minutes, he's mended her arm, Harolk's ribs, and Hxaptos and Tondrek's bruises, then ducks below to look at the chef.  The group of heroes are treated to excellent cold ale or red wine as the fancy takes them, along with bread and grilled vegetables as they're waiting for their steaks.  It takes a while, considering the state they left the galley, but soon the savory scent of grilling meat fills the air.  Eventually the innkeeper comes up bearing a large platter filled with grilled, white rugelt steaks, seasoned with lemons, pepper, garlic, and probably a whole host of other spices as well.  The steaks are flavorful and tender, melting in the mouth, and the innkeeper loudly praises the party to others of his staff.


----------



## Bront (Aug 27, 2006)

*The Fall of Arden Fair*

"My cousin.  That is, if I can convince her to not tell my father I'm here.  And I'd probably have to explain some... uncomfortable things to her.  But if we're leaving shortly, that may not be too bad," Mel says, though with some worry in her voice.  "She's a sharn socialite, and likely has some powerful conections that may help bring down the influence Adren has in Sharn socialy."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2006)

"If you're sure she can be trusted with this secret, then go to her Mel.  What is her name?  And would you like an escort?" Febratari says softly, looking at her with a serious gaze.


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2006)

"Isar’even Delena, and I know her mother was not amused by my father's antics, so I would hope so, but allas, I have never met her... exactly," Mel says.  "I might also be able to contact Layferi d’Phiarlan, but that might also be risky.  However, he may be more willing to keep my presense a secret.  As for an escort, while it might be wise, it may make things harder to explain."

OOC: I couldn't remember if she was an aunt or cousin, or Veilin's cousin, but I found it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2006)

*Rayni nods slightly in thought, glad that Mel has decided to explore her connections and silently praying that she would be rewarded with the love of a cousin and not the mistrust she expected.*

*Meanwhile, she turns to Opal and smiles reassuringly, a soothing smile full of warmth and the strength of her charisma.*

"You need not worry now, Opal.  You are safe now.  Arden Fair is actually an evil spirit from the realm of dreams possessing a man's body.  He sought to destroy your soul, sealing it away in order plant one of his brothers into your body.  We stopped that before it could happen, though."

*Although Rayni isn't completely sure that she saved Opal in time, the hysteria seems fairly convincing to her, and so she is more worried about helping calm the girl than any sort of paranoid inquisition.  Still, she makes sure to check for anything unusual, just in case.*

(OOC: Diplomacy +19, Sense Motive +4)


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 28, 2006)

*The Fall of Arden Fair*

Bail strides purposefully over to where Mel stands, his long muscly legs eating up the distance in seconds.  Planting his feet firmly beside Mel he raises his arm as if about to drape it over her shoulder before stiffly stretching and saying with a dangerous growl "She will need no escort but me" his muscles pop as he stretches, still tight and wound up from the battle and the flight. He eyes sweep the gathering, seeming to flicker with an almost feral light, daring anyone to gainsay his statement.


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2006)

*The Fall of Arden Fair*
Mel smiles and hugs Bail.  "That's sweet Bail, but if I talk to Layferi d’Phiarlan, I need to go alone.  It may be harder to talk to him otherwise."  Her voice waivers a little, but she looks into Bail's eyes.  "Trust me, I think it might be easer for everyone that way."


----------



## Someone (Aug 28, 2006)

Harolk enjoys the steak for a moment before telling Querzana "So, what were you doing here? Looking for adventure, or maybe a seedy place for a change?"

"We were having a look at the ships. Tondrek here" says looking at the half-orc "holds a couple surprises and is thinking on an expedition to Xen-drik. I´m temped to join."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 28, 2006)

Shenystari places a calming hand upon Opal's forehead, "there, there.  It will all be alright.  What my friend says is true, you are safe here for now, but the creature that holds sway over Arden Fair is surely going to strike out now that he has been revealed.  We will do what we can, but you and your family have powerful friends and could do us great favor by siding with us."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 29, 2006)

*The Fall of Arden*

Bail crosses his arms and takes a step away from Mel "I will not allow you, or Rayni or Sheny, to walk these streets unaccompanied Mel" he says his voice brooking no argument "Not after what has happened this day. The streets are no longer safe" he growls "I agree we need to leave Sharn, we need to do so quickly and we need to speak with Harolk and the others before we leave. Can we not send a missive to this cousin of yours? Get her to come to us?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2006)

*The Fall of Arden Fair*
"Bail, that's fine, but," Mel pauses, "I think it's best you don't come with me to see Layferi.  Rayni or Sheny perhaps, but not you."

She smiles and puts her hand on Bail's shoulder, looking into his eyes, "I need you to trust me on that Bail, ok?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 29, 2006)

"That's right, we were going to check out the ships after lunch.  That fish was excellent, don't think I've had anything like it.  What do you say Tondrek, shall we head out and see the ships?" says Hxaptos.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2006)

*Rayni nods at Mel's words.*

"I can understand why.  I shall accompany you, Mel.  An elf might be the best for such a visit--I only hope my reputation does not proceed me among Phiarlan circles."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 29, 2006)

*Something Fishy Grilling at the Drunk Duck!*


			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "That's right, we were going to check out the ships after lunch.  That fish was excellent, don't think I've had anything like it.  What do you say Tondrek, shall we head out and see the ships?" says Hxaptos.



Tondrek, fishy bits clinging to his mouth, hands, and clothing, looks up when his named is called. "I *chomp* likey *murph* shipy ships *gurgle*!" He sloppily swallows his drink and then continues, "We go look!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 30, 2006)

"Yup, finish up and we'll go have a look at the ships. " replies Hxaptös.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 30, 2006)

The Fall of Arden Fair

"I will accompany you as far as I can then Mel and await your pleasure nearby but, if you take too long, let it be known now that I will storm wherever you are and let those that hold you quake in fear as their doom descends" Bail says with steel in his voice.


----------



## Bront (Aug 31, 2006)

"Thanks Bail, you're sweet," Mel says with a warm smile.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2006)

"I will stay here with Opal and my sister, we have much to discuss."  Her face is smooth and calm as ever.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2006)

"Well, I think we all need to stay here for now until the furor dies down from our little magical firefight.  Besides, I'd like to be part of this discussion...the more I learn about this Dreaming Dark, the more I realise that it must be stopped at all costs...I still shudder when I think about what might have happened to poor Opal here if I had been slower with my magic missile."


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

Mel nods, "I need to change anyway before I go.  Something a bit nicer would be best."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

*Rayni nods.*

"But be careful, Mel.  A change of...clothes is usually enough to allay suspicions, but remember that these Quori have been in your head now, and they can communicate amongst each other.  We're going to have to assume they may be able to recognise you...they may even be able to find you in your dreams."

"Of course, I know I'm not an expert on this psionic stuff, so our new friends or Sheny may be able to allay our fears in that regard."


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

Mel nods, "You're right, or at least I think so.  It was such a blur, I don't remember much of what happened till I was being carried by Bail."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

*Rayni gives Mel a hug.*

"Don't worry, my friend...my sister.  Your heart was stronger, and you prevailed.  You can let the memories of the creature mindraping you fade away.  Frankly, though death is a natural inevitability, I am glad that none of us met our end this day, despite the blow we struck against the evil force.  Let us hope that when they write our story for the ages, this is listed as the first chapter of a grand history, rather than the last."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 5, 2006)

*Something Fishy Grilling at the Drunk Duck!*

Tondrek eats happily and messily, cheerfuly ignoring his companions if they do not ask him any direct questions. He occasionally smiles his gleeful grin at the "purty lady" and does not seem to notice Harolk's grimace when the half-orc does so. Overall, its probably one of the happiest days of Tondrek's life that does not involve building something.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 7, 2006)

The Fall of Arden...

Seeing everyone has calmed down, and no one is running off to do anything stupid at the moment, Bail allows himself to relax. He quietly moves off to a corner and slides down the wall until he is resting on the floor. There he allows himself to rest, closing his eyes and gathering his thoughts.


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

*The Fall of (Rystil) Arden*

Mel has a seat over by Bail.  She says nothing, she simply rests her head on his shoulder.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 7, 2006)

Half asleep Bail raises his arm and tucks it over Mel's shoulder, nestling his head against hers he sighs contendedly and falls asleep.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hxaptos finishes his meal. "That was excellent.  You two ready to take a look at those ships. Maybe we can figure out how were gonna get on one with the rest of the crew." he says.


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Fall of (Rystil) Arden*
Once some time has passed, Mel rises and says to Rayni, "Now is as good as ever, we should be on our way.  The sooner we find him, the better."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2006)

(OOC: Rayni wants to discuss with the kalashtar, and they need to wait until it's safe to be out and about yet--Rayni was kind of in the crowd and far away from the enemies, and can disguise a little and switch apparent elf types, so she shouldn't be recognised, and Mel is no problem, but Bail is going to be a dead giveaway since he was doing some attention-grabbing stuff and doesn't have Disguise.  Guards or Dreaming Dark, either way we could be in trouble)


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2006)

OOC: I can disguise him I believe, to some degree.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 10, 2006)

*Aftermath of Arden's Fall*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Meanwhile, she turns to Opal and smiles reassuringly, a soothing smile full of warmth and the strength of her charisma.*
> 
> "You need not worry now, Opal.  You are safe now.  Arden Fair is actually an evil spirit from the realm of dreams possessing a man's body.  He sought to destroy your soul, sealing it away in order plant one of his brothers into your body.  We stopped that before it could happen, though."
> 
> *Although Rayni isn't completely sure that she saved Opal in time, the hysteria seems fairly convincing to her, and so she is more worried about helping calm the girl than any sort of paranoid inquisition.  Still, she makes sure to check for anything unusual, just in case.*



  "_Why?!_  Why would he do that, he was so nice to us, to me!  And... what exactly _is_ he?  A dream spirit, how's he human-looking to?  Is this real?  Am I dreaming?  Am I dead?" Opal says, becoming a bit more hysterical, though in a different direction than before.  Rayni thinks she's sincere, though suffering the effects of betrayal of a man she had trusted implicitly for months if not years.  And she was probably somewhat in love with him as well, not entirely unexpected, given Arden's personal charisma.

However, the group can join forces of comforting words and genuine concern to get Opal down to a semblance of control and calm, enough so that she stops looking like a frightened rabbit and more like an intelligent philosophy student again.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Shenystari places a calming hand upon Opal's forehead, "there, there.  It will all be alright.  What my friend says is true, you are safe here for now, but the creature that holds sway over Arden Fair is surely going to strike out now that he has been revealed.  We will do what we can, but you and your family have powerful friends and could do us great favor by siding with us."



  "I... I don't know what they'll think.  But I never lie to Mother, and I was taking these lessons so they'd think me less of a child.  If I just... just lay things out _logically_, even if she doesn't believe that Arden was... what he was, I can make her understand he meant to hurt me.  I _know_ she'll get the Watch involved the _right_ way!" Opal says slowly, gaining a shred more self-confidence with each word.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Something Tasty Grilled Up at the Drunk Duck*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> Harolk enjoys the steak for a moment before telling Querzana "So, what were you doing here? Looking for adventure, or maybe a seedy place for a change?"
> 
> "We were having a look at the ships. Tondrek here" says looking at the half-orc "holds a couple surprises and is thinking on an expedition to Xen-drik. I´m temped to join."



  "Me, I was just here because the food is good, and the company cordial.  But Xen'drik you say?  Really?  You know, I've been there once, last year.  I learned some great manuvers from some of the... privateers down there in Shargon's Teeth, and Stormreach is a real riot.  It's a big place, but the ruins its built from are giant-sized, so there's lots of room...  Room for monsters, that is!  You get things coming up from below, above, and both sides!  Giants, huge bugs, snakes bigger than your ego, it's crazy!  And that's just in the _safe_ part of Xen'drik.  Dangerous place, but I learned a king's ransom in useful stuff there, let me tell you," Querzana says enthusatically, gesturing widely with a fork to punctuate certain points.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"That is very brave of you Opal, thank you.  It seems that Arden and his group are trying to take over heirs of powerful families, destroying the minds within the bodies and taking their place.  My guess is that they would then kill the parents and inherit the power, using it to further their own evil agenda."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 10, 2006)

*Something Tasty Grilled Up at the Drunk Duck*


			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Dangerous place, but I learned a king's ransom in useful stuff there, let me tell you," Querzana says enthusatically, gesturing widely with a fork to punctuate certain points.



At the mention of the Lost Continent, Tondrek perks up and looks at the pretty lady. "Been there? Me go soon, hope! 'Forgey forges come from there, and I wanna know how. Me and some other friends. They really interested. Find fun giant magic! You see any? Transmorgifications or elemental re-binding of souls to animate objects, maybe? Ooh, ooh, or maybe undeadmifcation of eternal guardians?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

"Opal, that would help, and perhaps get the guards off of us as well," Mel says. "I am glad you understand, and I am glad you are safe as well."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 10, 2006)

*Aftermath of Arden's Fall*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That is very brave of you Opal, thank you.  It seems that Arden and his group are trying to take over heirs of powerful families, destroying the minds within the bodies and taking their place.  My guess is that they would then kill the parents and inherit the power, using it to further their own evil agenda."






			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Opal, that would help, and perhaps get the guards off of us as well," Mel says. "I am glad you understand, and I am glad you are safe as well."



  "I think... we better get to my house _now_, before my mother hears all kinds of wild rumors and thinks you're all crazy," Opal says after a minute.  Febratari looks at Opal and smiles, Tuharath and Sebekmelk adding their own friendly nods.  "Then I think we must go our own way.  My sister knows how to contact us, she did so before, if you need our advice.  We will work against the Illuminated Minds from our own end.  But I implore you, whatever actions you take to protect yourselves now, your best protection is to get out of the city as soon as you're able.  Distance will be able to protect you those you're thwarted, at least from their immediate vengence."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> *Something Tasty Grilled Up at the Drunk Duck*
> 
> At the mention of the Lost Continent, Tondrek perks up and looks at the pretty lady. "Been there? Me go soon, hope! 'Forgey forges come from there, and I wanna know how. Me and some other friends. They really interested. Find fun giant magic! You see any? Transmorgifications or elemental re-binding of souls to animate objects, maybe? Ooh, ooh, or maybe undeadmifcation of eternal guardians?"



  Querzana thinks a moment on that, her lips moving as she attempts to translate Tondrek's words into something approximating those used in normal speech.  After a minute she seems to have a workable translation and appropriate answer.

"Yes, I saw giant magic, a bit more than I wanted.  I was running with some drow, they adopted me, as a matter of fact.  I became a giant hunter with them...  Well, the giants of old may have been a bunch sophisticated magicians, but those that are there now are a bunch of murderous brutes.  But I did see some old giant magic.  We were at an old set of ruins, hunting for elven artifacts, when we came on an old secret door.  It was to a sacrificial chamber, one used for very secret rituals.  I've seen those chambers before, and most of them are in the bloody town square!  But this was a little one set underground and hidden.

"Anyways, the drow said this was one used by the elves, when they were slaves, to sacrifice animals to the gods.  Turns out it was an elaborate giant trap.  Some nasty giant grub-thing had been making its home down there and objected to our presence.  We killed it, but Tefath got hurt and his blood got on the alter by accident.  He was cursed, some spell in it blasted his mind into nothing.  It was the price for tampering with giant relgious goods..." Querzana is quiet for another few heartbeats, then shakes off her meloncholy and continues on.

"I did see a warforged down there, but it was a might odd looking one.  It was... primitive I guess is the best name for it.  Very raw-edged, unrefined.  I only saw it from a distance, I was hurt at the time so I hid and waited for it to go away.  It just marched straight through the jungle like it was on a path I couldn't see.  I was going to go back and track it later, but the jungle grows so cursed _fast_ the path was gone by the time I returned."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Distance does seem prudent," Rayni agrees, "How appropriate--I just did some research for Tondrek, and it looks like we've got a major lead in Xen'drik.  In any case, Mel, let's all drop off Opal first so we can make sure we're on the right side of the law and to ensure her safety, and then we won't have to worry about disguising on the way to Layferi."


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

*Aftermath of Arden's Fall*
Mel gently wakes up Bail, "Come on Bail, we're heading to Opal's house."


----------



## Someone (Sep 10, 2006)

"That sounds really like a fun vacation" comments Harolk. "Sharn has also it´s pretty things," he continues, looking at Querzana, "but it´s becoming boring quickly. Those ruins, on the other hand, must be real fun by the way you describe them. Let´s go now."

"Oh wait, we still have to go to that Thuranni thing. I almost forgot I have to find out what happened with my cousinn."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 10, 2006)

Aftermath of Arden Fall.

Bail quickly pulls himself together after his quick nap, gathers his gear and presents himself ready for the journey to Opal's.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 10, 2006)

*Aftermath of the Fall of Arden Fair*

Shenystari takes both hands of Febratari, something passes between them as if they were family although you believe this is the first they have ever met.

"Let us make our way to your family then Opal, it is undue to worry our closest relatives."

With a resigning look back at Febratari, she leads the others with Opal to her home.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2006)

"Wow you saw one of these primitive forged Tondrek's been going on about?  I must say buddy I wasn't sure you'd actually find anything like that there.  Giant magic, drow, ancient warforged.  I thought it was a fun little adventure we were heading for, this sounds fantastic.  Querzana, how'd you get signed up for an adventure like that? Was the trip to Stormreach expensive?" asks Hxaptos.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 13, 2006)

*Something Tasty Grilled Up at the Drunk Duck*

Tondrek almost jumps up and down in his seat at the Pokey Lady's and Silent Lumpy Man's mention of the primitive warforged. His hands become all excited, twitching and pulling at the air, his mouth muttering a chain of incomprehensible sentences involving "articulated ancient animation schema" and "potential adaptation for humanoid refinement" and such. As the others look at him, he just grins widely and declares, "I wanna go Xen'drik! Go Xen'drik now like!" He then seems to remember something, and look sheepishly at Big Swords Man. "After magic swordfest, k?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 13, 2006)

"Yes after Harolk's thing.  But we did want to see ships right?" replies Hxaptos ready to head out and take a look around.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2006)

*Aftermath of Arden's Fall*

Febratari smiles at the little group and returns a squeeze to Shenystari's hands.  Then her and the two men leave the little group alone.  Following the still-shaken Opal along a different route, they arrive in the garden of another large and elegant home that's scarcely a stone's throw away.  Pushing open the front door, Opal leads the group past marble-floored halls, mirrored studios, and into a sitting room paneled in golden-violet wood, carpeted in something woven to look like a garden full of flowers, and filled with carved furniture of obvious quality and some taste.  An older woman, hair going to gray, but her face still mostly unlined, sits with her back to the door, drinking tea and looking out the windows at a small but colorful garden.  

"Mother..." Opal gets out, before bursting into tears.  The woman hurries over to her daughter, tugging her over to a couch and setting her down, hugging her and letting her cry onto her silk-clad shoulder.  After a few minutes, Opal finally sits back, and wipes her tears with a handkerchief.  The woman rings for a servant, and cold juice is brought for Opal and the rest of you.  She waves for you to seat yourselves as Opal begins to talk.

She talks about her philosophy classes, her meetings with the Illuminated Minds, her infatuation with Arden Fair, and how Shenystari had been helping her with her studies.  Tearfully she recounts the events of this afternoon's meeting, telling how Arden picked her for a demonstration, then tried to get something to possess her body.  "They saved me, Shenystari and her friends.  They stopped Arden before he could finish, and then they took me away from there.  I guess I fainted after they knocked out Arden, and a riot broke out.  They were just trying to help me, and I know all kinds of wild rumors will be going around.  I wanted to tell you what happened before you heard something awful,” she finishes, waving at Shenystari, Rayni, Mel, and Bail.

Shenystari had met Lady Ir’Daga in passing, so she wasn’t entirely a stranger, but right now the Lady looked as if she wanted answers and wanted them _now._  “Shenystari, what _exactly_ happened to make you think Opal was in danger from Arden?” she asked, her voice cool but tightly controlled.  Opal clutches her mother’s hand in an attempt to comfort.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*At the Drunk Duck*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Wow you saw one of these primitive forged Tondrek's been going on about? I must say buddy I wasn't sure you'd actually find anything like that there. Giant magic, drow, ancient warforged. I thought it was a fun little adventure we were heading for, this sounds fantastic. Querzana, how'd you get signed up for an adventure like that? Was the trip to Stormreach expensive?" asks Hxaptos.



  “Well, I was with a group out of Morgrave University.  They wanted us to bring back some giant artifacts, and I’m a sucker for an adventure.  I was a student there at the time, just picking up some useful information in between my fencing lessons, and that was something I couldn’t resist.  

“The trip itself was somewhat expensive, nearly a hundred, and it took us a half-month to get there.  Course, you can go cheaper and get there in a month, or spring for a wind galleon, Lyrandar ship, or airship and get there in about a week, if you want to pay anywhere from five hundred to fifteen hundred gold.  Expensive, but safer and more comfortable.  Some of the dedicated teams out of Morgrave can get the university to spring for that, but they’re going after things that can turn you to goo if you aren’t careful.  And the university took care of our letter of marque too, which was a plus; those bloody things are expensive.  Necessary, but expensive.  Some poor sods tried to sell their stuff from the ruins without one back here in Sharn and had to hand over everything and pay fines to boot!  But getting there’s half the fun, eh?” she says with a bright laugh.

The group can continue to chat as they finish their meal and take a stroll down the dock to take a look at the various ships.  There are several merchant ships docked, being loaded or unloaded with cargo.  Some is being loaded into wagons, others onto platforms that are hoisted by magical cables to the Stores district far above.  Other ships are a bit less ordinary, some bearing the elegant lines of a House Lyrander ship, some soarwood vessels scarcely skimming the surface of the water, even at rest.  A couple of the rare elemental galleons, with their airy rings of captive elementals, are berthed in separate areas, giving the magnificent ships plenty of their own space.  Far above you can just make out the airship docking tower, with one pulling into dock as you watch.

Hxaptos does notice [sblock]something a little odd as his group is walking.  Tondrek might have noticed it too, if he hadn’t been extremely busy commenting on “elemental binding apparatuses” and “potential for fire-propelled vessels” or plying Querzana about the warforged she saw in Xen’drik.  A halfling and half-elf in scuffed leather armor, knives in their belts, with shifty eyes wouldn’t normally garner any attention down here.  Except you know these two.  It’s Harven and Felis, the two bodyguards you hired for your trips down to Fallen last month.  They’re following you, you’re sure of it.  Hadn’t they been at the Drunk Duck?  Weren’t they at at least three of the docks you had been strolling on?  Didn’t you see one of them eye you with a third eye from somewhere within his cloak? [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 15, 2006)

Tondrek gapes at the various vessels, the soarwood and elemental galleons catching his attention. He points and expounds about the various binding and construction procedures to whoever is closest, or to no one at all when they all realize what this tour will entail. At one point, Tondrek makes gestures with his hands as if sizing some sort of ring about his waist. He can be heard to mutter, "Small fire elemental bound to a belt may allow Tondrek to fly! Wheee!" And then he starts making "Zoom! Zoom!" noises as he "flies" around the docks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

(OOC: Since Ferris is moving, I'll help out here--)

"At first we had suspicions that Arden Fair was connected to the Quor spirits of the realm of dreams based on his philosophies and some of his modus operandi, which both seemed to be manufactured to aid in a scheme of infiltration.  When we went to check on him at a public demonstration, Arden Fair entered your daughter into a trance and began to conjure a possessing spirit from Dal Quor that would take over her body and eliminate her mind.  However, Opal was strong, and she resisted.  Before the spirit could take her, I lashed out at Arden Fair and broke the connection, thus helping Opal save herself from that awful fate.  Then Arden's other Quori-possessed allies lashed out with mind magic, including sending one of our friends into a trance where she was assaulted mind to mind."


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

"I had a vision," Mel says reluctantly.  "I had it before Shenystari told us everything.  He was corupting them, and I saw it when I was there.  Then he tried it with me when I interupted him."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2006)

Bail stands quietly at the back of the group. The young man's eyes dart around the room, studying the old woman and her surrounds. His every nerve screaming at him to be wary of betrayal.


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Mel holds Bails hand as she tells her story, perhaps to calm him down, or perhaps to calm herself down.


----------



## Someone (Sep 15, 2006)

"Sounds idiotic" frowns Harolk. "claiming ownership of a land they can´t hold? If the king wants some of the money coming from Xen'drik he could go there personally and not steal it from those who risk their hides."



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Tondrek makes gestures with his hands as if sizing some sort of ring about his waist. He can be heard to mutter, "Small fire elemental bound to a belt may allow Tondrek to fly! Wheee!" And then he starts making "Zoom! Zoom!" noises as he "flies" around the docks.




"Seeing how the aiships work, wouldn´t a fire elemntal around your waist roast your belly quite quickly?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 15, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> "Seeing how the aiships work, wouldn´t a fire elemntal around your waist roast your belly quite quickly?"



Tondrek open his mouth a moment, starts to say something, then puts his finger in it a sucks it a bit. "Yesh. Probably. Hrm." The half-orc begins to think again, you can almost hear the gears moving, as he tries to come up with a better design.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 16, 2006)

Too busy looking back, Hxaptos does not try to help Tondrek out of his confused ponderance.  Hxaptos asks, "Tondrek, you remember Harvin and Felis. Our bodyguards down in Fallen.  They are following us. Wait don't just look, they'll know we've spotted them. Just pretend we are continuing our casual conversation about what ever you were talking about.  But why would they follow us? We did pay them right?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 16, 2006)

*At the Docks*


			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Too busy looking back, Hxaptos does not try to help Tondrek out of his confused ponderance.  Hxaptos asks, "Tondrek, you remember Harvin and Felis. Our bodyguards down in Fallen.  They are following us. Wait don't just look, they'll know we've spotted them. Just pretend we are continuing our casual conversation about what ever you were talking about.  But why would they follow us? We did pay them right?"



Tondrek turns his head half-way around before Lumpy Man can stop him, but he tries to hide it by looking at an airship docked high above. The half-orc seems a bit confused, and you can see him concentrating. Thinking. Arcane formulae may rattle off his tongue, but simple recollection of person's past seem beyond him. After a moment, it seems to come to him. 

He whispers to his companions, "Ummm... The Delicate Duet? No? Um. The Decorum Dilettantes? Uh. I got it, the Disastrous Duo! I remember!" He pauses a moment. "They were paid? Don't know. I was busy with fantabulous junk! We could say 'hi' and ask!"


----------



## Someone (Sep 17, 2006)

"What´s wrong?" asks Harolk, momentarily distracted from Querzana's bust by Tondrek´s alliterations.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 18, 2006)

"Two of our old employees have been following us, I'm sure of it.  And there is something wrong with them too." replies Hxaptos cryptically.

_Hey did you see that third eye?  They couldn't have found the way through too could they?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2006)

_Unlikely in the extreme.  But there's a flavor about their minds...  Pah!  They seek to use us against us!_ the Lump shoots back.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 18, 2006)

_what!?_ "We are under attack. They are attempting to use mind tricks against us!" Hxaptos says as he points out the two mercenaries to his companions. "Watch out for the one with the third eye." as he points to which ever one had the third eye.


----------



## Someone (Sep 18, 2006)

"Under attack? How, another fish?" says Harolk, who´s not taking the threat very seriously.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2006)

_They have something with them, something of Xoriat..._ it murmurs.

Querzana looks sharply at Hxaptos, then back at Harolk.  There's no attack in the offing, no one waving swords at them or challenging them, only a couple of shify-eyed toughs watching them; and that might only be because Hxaptos is having some kind of fit.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2006)

Tondrek looks between the Big Swords man and the Lumpy Man in confusion. One looked irked at being bothered, one looked worried about something no one else could see. Tondrek looks like his going to say something several times, open his mouth, then stops. Instead, he just looks at the strange men and just waves.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 21, 2006)

"No really, those two have mental abilities that they are using against us." he says again. At that he draws his mace and heads in the direction of the two thugs.


----------



## Someone (Sep 21, 2006)

"What are you talking about?" asks Harolk while following Hxaptos. "They are just a couple thugs"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2006)

*Aftermath of Arden's Fall*

Lady ir'Daga listens with wide eyes and a startled expression as Shenystari, Rayni, and Mel tell the tale and back up Opal's story.  She listens intently, not trying to interrupt, and finally looks deeply into her daughter's face, searching for something.  She finally sighs and hugs Opal to her.  "This story is rather fantastic... but my daughter does not lie.  And I do not know you, but my daughter has a good heart.  And your worlds are almost so fantastic that they cannot be dismissed.  So I thank you for what you have done... but I don't know what else to say.  Thank you for being honest, and for coming to me directly, and I thank you for Opal," she says with great intensity, catching each of the four's eyes in turn.  

~~~~

*Something Fishy in Sharn's Welcome*

As Hxaptos pulls out his mace, there's a general outcry from the crowd.  A mace is a rather obvious weapon, and him brandishing it puts him in the center of attention, even down here.  The violence in Sharn's Welcome is more of the cut-purse variety, or the mugging in an alley or theft in a tavern room.  Hxaptos' is ready to bash someone's brains in in full view of a hundred witnesses, and that's a little too much this early in the evening..  "Hey!  What're ya doing!  What's going on?  Calm down!  Put that away!  Get 'em!"  Various cries erupt from the crowd as Hxaptos tries to push through it to his two former employees.

A burly stevedore, along with a few others of his brethren, grab the excited Hxaptos with much encouragement from the agitated crowd.  In the chaos and confusion, Hxaptos loses sight of the two toughs, right before he's lifted halfway off his toes.  "Wot yer doin'?  Din't come 'ere t' get see m' mates heads bashed in.  Simmer down, yer scarin' me lady friend," he says with a sneer, his breath redolent with cheap ale.  A scantily-clad woman hangs on his arm, a smirk on her face.


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

*Aftermath of Arden's Fall*
"All we can ask is that you do what you can to warn others and help bring them down.  And hopefully you can clear us of any wrongdoing as well." Mel says. "I think we have someone else to talk to as well who may help."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 22, 2006)

*Something Fishy in Sharn's Welcome*

Tondrek's wave goes unanswered as a mob of people start forming around Mace Lumpy Man. Tondrek tries to stop them, mostly by saying "Stop that!" and "Careful the lump!", but, as usual, he is overlooked. The half-orc is quite confused until Smelly Thug and Strips of Clothes Girl show up. When Smelly Thug picks up Mace Lumpy Man, Tondrek gets near his face, stomps his feet like a stubborn child, sticks out his lip, and chides, "Put Lumpy down!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

_'Lucky we didn't get one of those selfish spoiled noble's daughters who lies at the drop of a hat to get attention or that would have been harder'_ Rayni thinks to herself.

"You are welcome, Lady ir'Daga," Rayni replies simply, not quite meeting the lady's eyes.

_'Now if only I haven't been recognised somehow due to this, it turned out better than I could have expected.'_


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 22, 2006)

Having lost sight of their two former employees and their mysterious third eye, Hxaptos calms down.  He looks angry still but he puts the mace away. He does not try to explain himself, he just stalks off in the opposite direction of the enraged crowd.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 23, 2006)

*The Aftermath of Arden's Fall*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "All we can ask is that you do what you can to warn others and help bring them down.  And hopefully you can clear us of any wrongdoing as well." Mel says. "I think we have someone else to talk to as well who may help."



 Lady ir'Daga looks at Mel in utter astonishment for a moment before she begins to speak.  "Young woman..." she says slowly, "I do not know you.  You have helped my daughter, and for that I am grateful.  But... I did not see this happen.  I trust Opal, and you seem trustworthy as well, but accusing a respected academic organization like the Illuminated Minds of mind control and possession without true proof, without anything to give the Watch...  No one would ever pay attention to me again, our family would be ridiculed, and if they _are_ truly rotten, then it would not hurt them much at all.  And _I_ cannot clear you personally my dears.  I was here in my garden room, while you were attacking upstanding citizens in Ocean View in front of dozens of witnesses.  If we do not act hysterical, I can give them my opinion, as a respected member of the community, that you acted in good faith, but I dare say the Watch would have many questions for you."

"If you had asked for an invitation to a party, or an appointment with a glammerweave tailor, or a recommendation to a theater, that I would be able to give you with my blessing.  But," she adds, putting up a hand before your disappointment can grow too much, "I can do something.  I can tell the Watch that Arden made subtle but inappropriate advances towards Opal and that some concerned members of the audience felt obligated to defend her honor.  People overreacted and chaos ensued.  That's basically the truth, without getting into things that can't be proved.  And then," and here she smiles a bit maliciously, "I shall have tea with Lady Varlen, the most notorious and prolific gossip in Upper Tavic's Landing.  If I drop a few disapproving hints in the conversation, I will be very much surprised if the reputation of the Illuminated Minds isn't in tatters before the week's end."

~~~

*Something was fishy in Sharn's Welcome*

With Tondrek's childish expression and Hxaptos intense denial of anything resembling an entertaining fight, the big man lets him go and strolls off with his buxom wench, off to seek better entertainment.  The crowd, cheated out of a fight to bet on, grumbles a bit, but soon settles down into its usual swirl of people.  After Hxaptos slows down from a stalk to a walk, Querzana looks at Harolk and back at him.  "What in the Nine Hells was _that?!_" she demands.

Somewhere in Hxaptos' mind an insane cackle echoes through cracked and moldy corridors...


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2006)

*The Aftermath of Arden's Fall*
Mel nods, "I understand.  As I said, it is all we can ask, and if you can not, I understand.  But thank you for at least helping us with the guards.  And you can still keep an eye out on them, and perhaps warn those who you are close to."

Mel pauseses for a moment, "Though, perhaps you can help in another way.  Do you think you could set a meeting up with  Layferi d’Phiarlan for us?  I have need to speak with him, and think a meating somewhere other than his theatre would be prudent.


----------



## Someone (Sep 23, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "What in the Nine Hells was _that?!_" she demands.




"He's a few marbles short of the complete set, I think. A little eccentric. Somewhat not very clear of mind. Better said" jokes Harolk "That he's mad as a hatter, or maybe just insane if you wish. But he's the closest thing to a healer we've found."

"That doesn't speak very well of our luck, now that I think on it."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 23, 2006)

*Something was fishy in Sharn's Welcome*

As the tough leaves, Tondrek sticks his tongue out as his retreating back. Flush with a sense of victory, and quickly forgetting the ruckus anyhow, Tondrek brightens up, looks at the others, and states, "Lets go looky ships now!"


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 24, 2006)

Bail stands quietly behind the girls, not paying attention to the conversation but thinking of tactics for his next game.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

"Thank you, my lady.  Your aid and understanding are all we can ask for," Rayni bows, "In truth, it is better than what I initially hoped.  I am the one who took the first move against the Illuminated Minds, and I did so fully expecting that we would earn the enmity of not only the quori themselves but also due to misunderstanding that of the guard and maybe even the noble families, including you, if we were not believed.  I did it because I believe that the life of your daughter is precious and should not be abused and destroyed so casually by evil entities fighting their own secret war."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 24, 2006)

]*The Aftermath of Arden's Fall*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Mel nods, "I understand.  As I said, it is all we can ask, and if you can not, I understand.  But thank you for at least helping us with the guards.  And you can still keep an eye out on them, and perhaps warn those who you are close to."
> 
> Mel pauseses for a moment, "Though, perhaps you can help in another way.  Do you think you could set a meeting up with  Layferi d’Phiarlan for us?  I have need to speak with him, and think a meating somewhere other than his theatre would be prudent.



  Lady ir'Daga looks a bit surprised at Mel's request, but nods at length.  "Yes, I believe I can do that.  Where can I reach you?"

~~~~

*Strolling around Sharn's Welcome*



> "He's a few marbles short of the complete set, I think. A little eccentric. Somewhat not very clear of mind. Better said," jokes Harolk "That he's mad as a hatter, or maybe just insane if you wish. But he's the closest thing to a healer we've found."
> 
> "That doesn't speak very well of our luck, now that I think on it."



  Querzana shakes her head.  "You keep strange company,  Harolk.  And I ought to know, shouldn't I?  You keep coming to the dueling club, don't you?" she asks with a wink.  



> As the tough leaves, Tondrek sticks his tongue out as his retreating back. Flush with a sense of victory, and quickly forgetting the ruckus anyhow, Tondrek brightens up, looks at the others, and states, "Let's go looky ships now!"



  Freed from a rather odd coincidence... or just a random incident of no import, the group resumes their stroll along the docks.  Drunken sailors and countless others throng about them, and the smell of sea air... combined with ale, unwashed bodies, and smoke fills the air.  You can get your fill of sights of dozens of different ships, peoples, and more kinds of cargo than you thought necessary.  When darkness begins to fall, you get another show entirely, as the lanterns on the ships make a starfield on the water, trailing far out on the docks...


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> ]*The Aftermath of Arden's Fall*
> Lady ir'Daga looks a bit surprised at Mel's request, but nods at length.  "Yes, I believe I can do that.  Where can I reach you?"



Mel gives Lady ir'Daga a location to send messages.  "You can leave messages for me there, and I'll get them."

OOC: Same place she passed messages to her PI, and not her home.  I figure she has some sort of mail box or some such setup


----------



## Someone (Sep 24, 2006)

> Querzana shakes her head.  "You keep strange company,  Harolk.  And I ought to know, shouldn't I?  You keep coming to the dueling club, don't you?" she asks with a wink.




"I have the funny feeling that company will become even stranger, very soon. Which is kinda good, because beating those snobs at the duelling club and getting their money was becoming boring quickly. You are the only one keeping things interesting there"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 25, 2006)

*Strolling around Sharn's Welcome*

Tondrek will gaze around the vessels intently, trying to ask questions about seaworthiness, capacity, speed, and such in a very Tondrek-like way: i.e., thorough, but not cogent. After the first few attempts fail miserably, he will attempt to have one of his compatriots "translate" for him, trying to keep an eye out for the price of ships that may go to Xen'drik in the not-so-distant future (after the party, of course).


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hxaptos strolls on ahead, stewing in his own mind. _If we see them again, we must be more careful.  The Fury has left us, but we must be mindful of these agressive emotions._ 

"Right, if you see those two again know that they can attack our minds." he says in gruff explanation to Tondrek, Harolk, and Querzana.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2006)

*Aftermath of Arden's Fall*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Mel gives Lady ir'Daga a location to send messages.  "You can leave messages for me there, and I'll get them."



  After giving the Lady the House Sivis station you were picking up your messages from, your little group can return home.  No one is really hurt, but the mental stress of the day is still exhausting.

Not two days later, Mel swings by the House Sivis message station to find a letter waiting for her from Lady ir'Daga.  







> Darling, I have managed to arrage a meeting in a public place, but it can quickly become private for you both, should you desire it.  House Thuranni is having their Blade Gala at the end of this month, and Layferi will be attending.  I have enclosed an invitation for yourself "and friends," so you can take that ruggedly handsome young man along as a bodyguard (not to mention the rest of your companions).



  Mel realizes, perhaps with a start, this is the same Gala Harolk was invited to.  While it might seem rather strange that a Phiarlan would attend a Thuranni event, it _is_ an openly-held party, and the two houses aren't in conflict, they're just friendly business rivals... surely.

Shenystari spends the next couple of weeks in deep meditation with both her fellow kalashtar as well as Opal, attempting to discern if Arden left any further "hooks" in her.  Slowly she can help the young noblewoman find the paths of light within her own mind, building her own mental calmness and strength as she wanted to, but this time without hidden traps in her own mind.

Rayni can do further research, much as she was doing before.  The realization that she would be away from the fine Morgrave Library for months had finally hit, and she was cramming as much knowledge into her head as she could hold in an attempt to prepare herself for the journey to come.  [sblock]Doing further research into the last enigmatic comment about your dragonmark, that perhaps a dragon could help you control your strange dragonmark, you begin a new line of research.  You have to part with a bit more gold, almost a full platinum, to get access to one book that seems to hold your answers.  Even then it's far less that you would have hoped.  It's a slim and battered tome on dragons, containing what little knowledge is known of them.  Apparently the book was written by an explorer who spent a great deal of time amongst the Argonnessen barbarians.  He speaks of the rituals the barbarians used to gain faint echos of draconic power, like fleeting wings or being able to see in the dark.

But in the back of the book are two much-battered pages, seemingly ripped from another book and sewn into the binding.  They speak of something called the "Draconic Prophecy," something the author freely admits can be interpreted many ways.  He mentions that dragons might study the heavens, or dragonmarks, or the rise and fall or empires, or the way swallows migrate to gain insight into the workings of the world.  But it's clear that if study is done and a wider world-view taken, a person can gain great insight into the cosmos, and indeed into their own soul.[/sblock]

Bail, in the last couple of weeks you've managed to get in a few more games, but Lorn, the man you were replacing, is finally healed.  The splint and crutches are gone, and Lorn is aggresively trying to get himself back into top shape.  Within a week or two he's going to be ready, and the team is honestly torn.  They want their old friend Lorn back on the field, but would hate for their new buddy Bail to feel he had to leave.

~~~~

*Strolling Around Sharn's Welcome and Ship's Towers*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> "I have the funny feeling that company will become even stranger, very soon. Which is kinda good, because beating those snobs at the duelling club and getting their money was becoming boring quickly. You are the only one keeping things interesting there"



  Querzana smiles broadly.  "Aye, I've felt the same, you're the only one I'd care to tangle with.  The rest just aren't as good as you, and too much winning is boring indeed."



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Hxaptos strolls on ahead, stewing in his own mind. _If we see them again, we must be more careful.  The Fury has left us, but we must be mindful of these agressive emotions._
> 
> "Right, if you see those two again know that they can attack our minds." he says in gruff explanation to Tondrek, Harolk, and Querzana.



  Querzana raises an eyebrow for a moment, looks back at Harolk to see if he's serious, then shrugs.  Hxaptos: [sblock]_What fun is there... the Fury still is here, in form of the angry beast within.  Watch, the Fury will emerge from your breast yet, not in a form you'll recognize, but he'll be there all the same.  Will you sacrifice yourself to him?  Or will you keep calm, keep still, and let the anger drain away within without?_ the Voice murmurs in a dissonent sing-song.[/sblock]



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Tondrek will gaze around the vessels intently, trying to ask questions about seaworthiness, capacity, speed, and such in a very Tondrek-like way: i.e., thorough, but not cogent. After the first few attempts fail miserably, he will attempt to have one of his compatriots "translate" for him, trying to keep an eye out for the price of ships that may go to Xen'drik in the not-so-distant future (after the party, of course).



  With searching about, the party can locate several boats leaving at the end of Barrakas.  There aren't too many; the fall storms begin around that time, and only a couple of the strongest ships are making journeys then.  

There's only two normal sailing ships (of the seven or so that might usually be going) heading out during that time.  The _Mad Wolf_ has a shifter captain and crew, and their boat seems a bit shabbier than most.  It's only forty gold apiece for the month-long journey, a bargain, but the crew has a reputation for being bloodthirsty.  The captain can afford to charge so little because he often brings back trophies from sea monsters that he fights.  If you board, you'll be expected to fight too.  The other ship is the _Golden Saber_, a neat and tidy ship captained by an older human man with a mixed human, halfing, and half-elf crew.  They charge forty-five gold for the journey, but have a reputation for being a solid and dependable bunch.

There's a single soarwood ship going out, the _Bloody Trident_.  A sleek vessel with flying lines, she'll make the journey in a bit over a fortnight, but it will cost you eighty gold.  The captain is a human woman called Adia Ironarm, and few would care to cross her.  If she says she'll see you to port within a certain time, she'll do it over another's dead body if that's what it takes.

One Lyrandar ship is also raising sail a bit later, in the first week of Rhaan.  The _Ocean Star_ is a luxurious, well-appointed vessel that can make the trip in a bit over a week and a half, but is a steep eight hundred gold a person.  It's being chartered by Morgrave University for one of their teams, but there are some berths left for paying customers.  

There are no wind galleons sailing around that time, but one could be chartered.  And of course you aren't at the airship docking tower, so you didn't get a chance to ask them.  But usually airships are on a charter basis only.

OOC:   You guys can choose to meet back at home to converse and collect further information, or I can fast-forward to the Gala.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

*Rayni will also see if she can't be of some assistance to Sheny, Opal, and the others.  After committing herself to the battle against the Dreaming Dark by throwing the first blow, she wants to learn as much as possible about what is going on, even in precedence over her old research, particularly since that has been drying up and usually depresses her.  And the best way to find that out is from her kalashtar friend and her family.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2006)

"Well, it looks like Layferi will be at the Blade gala.  Hopefully I can change and corner him quickly.  But I'll have to figure out who to go as..."  Mel says to Rayni


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 28, 2006)

Looking over his shoulder several times, especially after Lump's prophetic statement, Hxaptos is happy when Tondrek has had his fill of the ships.  "I am afraid that we wont be able to afford one of those Lyrandar ships, Tondrek, not unless we can get on that Morgrave expedition.  Though now that I've said it, that doesn't sound like such a bad idea."


----------



## Someone (Sep 28, 2006)

"Really? Making those nerds pay our ship and permits and stuff would be great. Can you make them do so?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2006)

*At the Docks*

"Well, if you wanted to try to talk to the folks at Morgrave, it couldn't hurt.  By the way, how did you get it in your heads to go to Xen'drik anyway?" Querzana asks curiously.

~~~

Rayni: [sblock]About the quori and the Dreaming Dark, Morgrave has not a book, paper, or paperweight, as you expected.  But from Shenystari and the other kalashtar you can learn a great deal more.  The quori often possess people in order to further their designs, mainly searching for power to continue their current age.  Dal Quor, the realm of dreams, cycles its ages like the world cycles seasons.  The quori want to continue the current age, while the kalashtar (descendents of the spirits of rebel quori) want to end it.  This is the root of their war and their hatred.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 28, 2006)

*At the Docks*

As Tondrek hears the various quotes from the captions, you can see him count in his head---and not like what he counts. He is sullen for most of time afterwards, but does perk up a bit at Pretty Sword Lady's question.

"Friends wanna go. Look for pre-forgy 'forged. Fun, fun!" Then, he looks crestfallen again. "Was I not supposed to say that? Don't 'member."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2006)

"Haha I don't know about making them do it, though it'd be fun to try. I think we can hire on as guards or explorers or something like that." Hxaptos replies to Harolk.

"Don't worry Tondrek we already know your obsessed with those 'forged friends of yours.  Besides Xen'Drik sounds like a great place to visit. Supposed to be ancient treasures just laying around down there." he says when Tondrek looks sad.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Cool, Rayni's ready to skip to the gala, then   And she'll be attending under a different persona--Layrdriel, a Khorvaire elf)


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Cool, Rayni's ready to skip to the gala, then   And she'll be attending under a different persona--Layrdriel, a Khorvaire elf)



OOC: Please check my prevous post, which was directed to Rayni, though I forgot to mention it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

"Hmmmm...who is the invitation for?  I admit Melphina will be a mistake--the Thuranni and Phiarlan will likely know of her and that she is dead.  Do you think Melanie would not be refined enough for the party?  Maybe Melody?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

She nods, "Melody might be best, and she's of similar build as well.  The invite just says Mel, so it's pretty open."

Mel giggles, "I don't think Bail's met Melody yet."

OOC: I'm good to go now


----------



## stonegod (Sep 29, 2006)

*At the Docks*

Tondrek seems mollified, but is not very talkative the rest of the time. Eventually, a big yawn indicates he is sleepy, and he retires to his makeshift quarters in the bad parts of Sharn.

The next day, Tondrek wakes early and takes off before anyone can find him. His first stop is a House Sivis message station to send word of the ships to his 'forgey friends. He then disappears for a few hours. Eventually, he will return to Bail and the girl's place, and will eagerly tell them the story of the Fishy Fish and Fabulous Flying Devices.

OOC: Tondrek is ready to move on. But there is one thing he wants to do first...
[sblock=Tondrek's Secret Plans]After seeing crazy Lumpy Man go crazy about the Disastrous Duo, Tondrek would most like check up on his golem bits, just to be sure.[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Sep 29, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *At the Docks*
> 
> "Well, if you wanted to try to talk to the folks at Morgrave, it couldn't hurt.  By the way, how did you get it in your heads to go to Xen'drik anyway?" Querzana asks curiously.




"Just a possibility, to see if we can do it after solving something I have at hand. The half orc here discovered something... you won't believe it, but he's quite a nerd."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hxaptos wouldn't mind 



Spoiler



checking out his temple


 if Tondrek is heading back down at all. Other wise he'll stick around the others until the Gala.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2006)

Tondrek and Hxaptos: [sblock]So it's back down to the depths for you two, plunging down again fearlessly.  Or rather, Tondrek is oblivious to the fear and Hxaptos fears letting any more bodyguards close and so ignores his fear.  Descending to the depths you find the place as squalid as before, dripping with nameless substances and thick with the wretched poor.  Going deeper into the wreck of the Glass Tower, a few muckcrawlers have taken up residence in the trash heap... creeping in and own of the refuse of society.  You spot at least a couple humanoid limbs in there, along with some other things perhaps best left unexplored.

Tondrek finds [sblock]his construct body is still where he left it, unharmed and unmarred.  Sparky, whom you realize you haven't seen in a while, is sleeping on its chest and rises up when you come back.  "You certainly took long enough!"[/sblock][/sblock]  As for Hxaptos, [sblock]he finds his "temple" to be unaltered, aside from some more additions to the crude altar next to the door.  As he goes in to check over his prize, a hint of movement catches his eye, and he whips his vision downward to see a raver creeping on his belly in the darkness, slowly slithering away from him.  Long-fingered hands, the flesh slimy and the silver bones showing through the transparent skin, scrabble on the ground, making faint gestures you recognize from the ceremonies of the Dragon Below.  Slowly the raver slides back into the darkness, faint cackling laughter echoing his departure...[/sblock] Later Tondrek: [sblock]You suddenly remember you need to check your messages at the Red Hammer.  It must have been talking to Querzana that triggered your memory.  There's a slender note waiting for you, written in Forge's hand.  







> Tondrek, we've finally managed to secure our letter of marque and our passage aboard a ship to take us to Xen'drik.  However, it was a bit sooner than we anticipated, but we're not going to get rates this good for the next several months.  I hope this doesn't reach you too late!  Be at Sharn's Welcome in the dawn of the fourth Far of Barrakas.  Our ship will be awaiting us there.




OOC: stonegod, if you would, hold off on having Tondrek tell the rest of the group.  There will be a dramatically appropriate moment for him to remember this, and I think you'll recognize it when you see it.  [/sblock]~~~~~

*House Thuranni’s 51st annual Blade Gallery Gala*
_4th Zor of Barrakas.  Swansdown Festhall and Green; Skysedge Park; Upper Central; The second hour before sunset._

You can take the skycoach to the rareified are of Upper Central, after stuffing yourselves in the finest clothes you can muster.  Attempting to act casual, even if you aren't, Mel and Harolk present their invitations to the two elegant elf men at the gates to the Festall grounds.  Between the two invitations and the vague addition of "friends," the whole group is soon admited into the bright confines beyond.

The green gardens of the Swansdown Festhall are decorated with glowing globes cradled in branch-like holders; with small seats of giant toadstools offering places to sit.  Luna moths dance amongst the branches of the trees, and a few of the girls, dressed whimsically in costume fairy wings, perch on the toadstools picturesquely.  Fine music plays in many corners of the garden, and as you move through you can hear music from harps, lutes, gitterns, flutes, and pipes.

An elegant fountain in the middle of the garden, lit by glowing flames of many colors, has an illusionary figure dancing above the surface.  Sometimes it's a snake, sometimes a bird, and othertimes just a streamer of rainbow light.  Servants pass by it, offering trays of light wine and other drinks, tempting canapes and hors d'oeuvres of light meats, cheeses, breads, fruits, and vegetables arranged in fanciful shapes.

A few dozen people circulate in the garden, stopping at hidden arbors and small groves, speaking to people about this or that and drifting away again.  Much of the crowd is elves, with humans forming the next biggest group.  A few gnomes and halflings round out the group, but Tondrek stands out like a pig in a parlor.  Most people look at him curiously, but not for very long.  Only a few, and all of them elves, bear the Mark of Shadow.  Most are from House Thuranni, but Mel soon spots her own quarry; Layferi d'Phiarlan, elegantly garbed in silver and midnight blue, standing near an arbor of white roses.

Despite the worries of some, the schedule of the party is not as rigid as it seemed on paper.  As if naturally, the servants clear out from the area around the fountain, and Thuranni blade dancers glide in to entertain the guests.  Some wear flowing robes with streamers of differing colors while others wear tight garb in silk or leather.  Several use the scimitar or falchion; for its flowing lines complement dance very well.  A couple use the more conventional rapier or longsword, and one uses a wide variety of exotic weapons, including the double sword, the bastard sword, dual weilding short swords, and even the Talenta Tagnet, usually only used by halflings.

Even as the last dances are going, various masters flow into the gardens to begin their discourses on the varieties of dance, speaking of the various techniques in flowery names; River Dragon's Fury, Hand of the Cat, Strike of One Thousand, Press of the Ten Hearts, and Wicked Sacrifice.  The masters are joined by their students to demonstrate this or that move or technique as the masters expound upon how their art is the finest in all of Khorvaire... naturally.  The River Dragon's Fury seems to emphasize flowing movements building up to an unstoppable climax, usually with a scimitar or falchion, while the Hand of the Cat is soft and subtle movements done with the smallest blade possible, usually a dagger.  Strike of One Thousand is a rapid-striking style done with either two weapons or a double weapon, while the Press of Ten Hearts emphasizes close-quarters combat with small, easily-concealed weapons.  Wicked Sacrifice is a highly deceptive style that at first seems to be artistic but not particularly effective.  It's meant to lull an opponent with its beauty and apparent lack of force, then drive in for the kill when the prey realizes it's about to die.

Lorien d'Thuranni, the elf that had been using all the odd weapons, splits his time between the masters of the Press of Ten Hearts, Strike of One Thousand, and Wicked Sacrifice.  It's obvious he's a star pupil of all three, which is highly unusual.  Like the blade-dancers, there's not a guest here that doesn't have _some_ kind of weapon, even if it's just a nice dagger.  Lorien bears a red-bladed longsword encrusted with rubies across his back, and that's not the fanciest of the weapons on display here.  And of course what promises to be inside the Festhall itself could be even better!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2006)

*Rayni is dressed in typical Khorvaire fashions, with her sword, though ineffectual, as part of her disguise as Layrdriel.  She stays far away from anyone with the Mark of Shadow and she doesn't really mingle with the other elves, though she doesn't stay enough away to stand out.  Mostly, she keeps an eye on Mel to make sure her friend is okay.*


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2006)

[SBLOCK=In the Depths]







			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Sparky, whom you realize you haven't seen in a while, is sleeping on its chest and rises up when you come back.  "You certainly took long enough!"



Tondrek claps his hands together. "Sparky! Silly rat, running off. Should have a word with you!"

OOC: My Lips are sealed. [/SBLOCK]
*House Thuranni’s 51st annual Blade Gallery Gala*

The half-orc fidgets in the "finery" that Playful and Strange Eye Elf were able to procure from somewhere and stick on him. Even so attired, it looks off on the half-orc, and this little to nothing that can be done about the drool and greasy hair. Tondrek just does not do fancy.

Tondrek is easily fascinated by all the magical mysteries on display, staring intently at each, his hands twisting or twitching as the cogs in that strange head of his turn. He occasionally asks the passing servant about the "alchemo-magical mechanism of aerial acrobatics" or the "undulating weave of the figment phantasm." It does not help that he usually has crumbs or such dangling from his chin during these impromptu interrogations. However, for the most part his hunched form stays away from all the Pretty People, and the  young half-orc never notices the askance looks shot his way.

When the weapon dances come out, Tondrek oohs and aahs, but his eye is more on the weapons than they moves made with them. The intricacies of the styles are lost on him, and his spends this part of the party tapping his chin, and tracing patterns on his arm which seem idle at first but on closer inspection seem to be based on weapon patterns. It emulates the Flashy Elf's ruby blade, then the strange halfling weapon, and then others. Tondrek seems to be in a world of his own, gazing, analyzing, and mumbling.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2006)

Melody is dressed in a slim dancing dress with a sword on her side, and is at home among the dancers, elegantly weaving her way among the crowd, never staying in a conversation too long.

She will attempt to locate Layferi, and more particularly catch him in a spot away from the crowds.

[sblock=If she catches Layferi]If Mel spots him off to the side, she will signal Rayni, and change into Melphina somewhere private before confronting him.  She will bring some extra accessories and such and a dress that is easy to alter on the fly so it should only take her a few moments to change the dress, then she will approach him as Melphina.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2006)

*Rayni will watch Mel and Layferi to see where she is needed.*

[SBLOCK=OOC Mel] Wait, what's the signal for again?  Also, doesn't Layferi know that Melphina is dead?  Others do too, I'm sure--won't that break up the party [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Mel will have worked out a hand signal before hand (Or should have).  And no, actualy most people think she returned to Valenar, and there is no direct evidence that she died.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2006)

At the sight of the recent convert, Hxaptos smiles. _at least I know he's on my side._  Tempted to enter, he resists, knowing that he is not ready, not powerful enough... yet.

Once at the ball, Hxaptos remarks to Tondrek, "Can you believe they let us in?"  He'll watch the blade dancers but his eyes always trail to the darker corners (and at an elven party there'll be lots) to stay alert for tentacles, eyes, or stranger things.


----------



## Someone (Oct 7, 2006)

Harolk eyes with interest the martial show, specially the two-weapons style displays,  but after a while he decides that they are not of his liking: not flashy enough, and on the other hand too flashy. They look more like a dance than a serious attempt to kill someone; and, if you want to look cool, you want to show skill, strenght and the ability to cut your enemy in several pieces before he dies, not just to stab him. And seriously, none of them can have a orange sword that cuts metal and speaks gnomish.

Nonetheless, he discusses some techniques of his own with the 'dancers', and ofers a bit of show on his own (ooc: Perform-weapon drill skill, taking 10, total roll 21). As he chats, he slips in some questions about "My good friend Silas Karrnathen" and where could he be.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 8, 2006)

Bail, dressed in neat, casual, close fitting clothes of black refrains from drinking and socialising, instead he trys to keep an eye on his girls (as he has come to think of Mel and Rayni (and Sheny)). His Greataxe is strapped securely to his back and his warhammer hangs heavily at his side. The young man is tense, his muscles tight and his manners terse when spoken to.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Once at the ball, Hxaptos remarks to Tondrek, "Can you believe they let us in?"



The half-orc shrugs at the Lumpy One's question, distracted by a sudden change in the magical decorations. "They nice people, I think, all pretty like. Not like the nice pretty people that took of my shirt and stuff. They weren't really nice."



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> The young man is tense, his muscles tight and his manners terse when spoken to.



Tondrek cocks his head to the side as he sees the Less Sour Man being more sour again. The half-orc suspected that he had nothing to do with it; Less Sour seemed to be more terse in public out with the Pretty Elves. Speaking of, Tondrek could not see them anywhere, or at least he could not distinguish them from any of the other Pretty Elves already at the show. 

Taking a strange looking beverage from one of the people carrying them (the self same servant he had asked about the "necromantic possibilities of negative energy fueled illusions" before, not that that registered), Tondrek meanders through the crows until he is next to the tense young man. The half-orc holds out the drink to Bail a bit crookedly. "You drink. Be less sour and more happy. People like this stuff, I think." Looking around at the weapons, Tondrek comes up with another idea when he sees Harolk. "Or try to show off stuff, like Big Sword Man over there. He look happy."


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 8, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Taking a strange looking beverage from one of the people carrying them (the self same servant he had asked about the "necromantic possibilities of negative energy fueled illusions" before, not that that registered), Tondrek meanders through the crows until he is next to the tense young man. The half-orc holds out the drink to Bail a bit crookedly. "You drink. Be less sour and more happy. People like this stuff, I think." Looking around at the weapons, Tondrek comes up with another idea when he sees Harolk. "Or try to show off stuff, like Big Sword Man over there. He look happy."



"Thank you Tondrek but no, I'm not being sour but alert" Bail says to the half-orc with a crooked grin "We ran into some trouble recently and I'm just worried about the girls, there're too many people here for it to be safe to let down my gaurd"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Thank you Tondrek but no, I'm not being sour but alert" Bail says to the half-orc with a crooked grin "We ran into some trouble recently and I'm just worried about the girls, there're too many people here for it to be safe to let down my gaurd"



The half-orc nods solemnly. "Trouble bad. We have fishy trouble at docks. Big crustacean. Tasted good, though. Oh, and Lumpy Man said crazy men after us, but he is just strange." Tondrek twirls the glass, staring intently at the vessel and its contents, as if trying to divine their secrets. He is immediately lost in the process.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 8, 2006)

"Yes it is my friend, trouble is indeed bad" Bail says "Our trouble was so bad that we will probably need to leave Sharn soon, at least that is what we have been counselled to do" Bail says, panic flitting across his eyes as he momentarily looses track of the disguised Mel.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Yes it is my friend, trouble is indeed bad" Bail says "Our trouble was so bad that we will probably need to leave Sharn soon, at least that is what we have been counselled to do" Bail says, panic flitting across his eyes as he momentarily looses track of the disguised Mel.



Tondrek seems to hear the troubled youth, but he is obviously distracted by the strange colored fuzziness in the drink. "Hmm? Leave? Need a ship for that, unless you walk, and that'd not be fun. We saw lots of pretty ships down below. Fiery elemental ones. Ride one of those one day! Not today though. Too pricey. Need to get all the money in the room for one of those!"


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 8, 2006)

"Well there are airships, the lightning rail and normal wagons and the like we could use, we don't have to leave by sea" Bail says "And I'm sure you'd like airships and the lightning rail. And if we did decide to go by sea then perhaps we could sign on as crew of some kind?"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "And I'm sure you'd like airships and the lightning rail. And if we did decide to go by sea then perhaps we could sign on as crew of some kind?"



"They be fun! Zoom-zap! We see. Guess we got to wait for pretty people party to be done. Just beware of any half-orcses that look like me; they mean!" With that, the half-orc wanders after a platter of succulent looking sausages.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hxaptos catches the last of Tondrek and Harolk's conversation, "I still think we should see if we can sign up for a Morgrave expedition. They'd pay for us to take a nicer mode of travel all the way down."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 14, 2006)

Tondrek stops at Lumpy Man's suggestion, pauses as if trying to remember something, then shrugs it off. "'k. Never been to unimversity before, 'cept with Strange Eye Elf. She showed me lots of fun books, but they stuffy dwarf guy didn't like the way I tried to rearrange the pages."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 18, 2006)

Mel and Rayni circulate amongst the guests for several minutes until Mel sees Layferi standing along, gazing at the full, pale orange moon of Olarune, the fullest of the twelve tonight.  Ducking behind some screening bushes and adopting the form she had worn as her own for so long, adding a few things to adjust her dress a bit, Mel becomes Melphina.  Rayni lurks nearby, watching through a screen of vines, as Mel gathers up her courage and steps out to meet him.  As Layferi turns, he catches sight of Mel and his face lights up.  "Melphina!" he exclaims, stepping forward to take her hands, then kiss her softly on the lips.  "Praise be to the ancestors and gods, I though I'd never see you again.  I was hoping your father would finally let you go... I was just thinking about you and here you are!  I should make wishes more often...  Oh heavens, I'm babbling.  Melphina... I'm so glad to see you love!" he says, his eyes shining with happiness.



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> Nonetheless, he discusses some techniques of his own with the 'dancers', and offers a bit of show on his own. As he chats, he slips in some questions about "My good friend Silas Karrnathen" and where could he be.



  A few of the dancers are interested to see what Harolk might have to offer, and some seem mildly impressed by his technique.  Others are more than mildly impressed (a conceit that seems to come from their protected position as a member of a dragonmarked House), including Lorien d'Thuranni.  "We'll be doing some duels later tonight, could I count on you to spar with me?" he asks you, a bit of an arrogant smirk on his face.  He's probably expecting to humiliate you, but you know you can take this arrogant poof any day of the week and twice on Sar.  

Bail watches the girls circulate around the gardens and finally loses Mel in the hustle and bustle.  And then Rayni too.  Before he can panic, however, Shenystari appears near his elbow, handing him something that looked like a flower, but had a spicy scent.  "It's edible.  Don't worry about Mel and Rayni, Mel is meeting with someone and Rayni is acting as a witness.  Neither are in danger.  I just wanted to make sure you didn't feel the need to split some noble elven heads if there was no need," she says serenely, a hint of good humor in her eyes.

Hxaptos keeps a very close watch on the party, eyes peeled for any more hints of danger from afar.  It was distracting; so many people wore small permanent illusions, glammerweave clothing, elegant jewelry glowing with magic, and at least three women wore clothes that were painted on.  Thuranni was a house of entertainment... and illusion.  Deception was an accepted part of their parties, it seemed, and many people wore masks or had elaborate make-up or face paint that further disguised their true appearance.  It was enough to give a reasonable person a terrible headache, and for someone like you, it was many times worse.  A woman with her face painted like a butterfly smiled at you, the butterfly waving its wings, the eyes painted on them staring at you.  You had to remind yourself, forcefully, that it wouldn't due to be killed while on the cusp of being able to enter Xoriat, and stayed your hand from killing the woman to get the eyes off of you...

Tondrek found the waiters beginning to pass him by entirely, and had to follow them around a bit if he wanted something to eat or drink.  He continued to ask mostly incomprehensible questions of anyone who was near, whether or not they were actually listening was irrelevant.  One of them turned out to be an old elven man, his form so frail it seemed he would blow away in the wind.  When Tondrek mentioned again something about “"necromantic possibilities of negative energy fueled illusions"” the man perked up and wandered into Tondrek’s sphere.  “Really?  Might be dangerous a bit, you have to take care with those energies.  You could do some excellent ones for frightening plays though, or even mock haunted houses.  I don’t doubt you could do some good shadow illusions that way, but using pure necromantic energy would open you up to the possibilities to having your own energies stolen to power it.  And if not your energies, what about those of your audience?  You would need a containment abjuration, not necessarily something as strong as a _death ward_ but a lower- level enchantment might be possible…”  He goes on much more in that vein, willing to delve into all the delightful (and frightful) details of such a thing.

The party begins to move into the Festhall itself, conversation beginning to rise as clothes are whisked away from the display cases, revealing the bladed treasures within.  Several are excellent steel blades with exquisite craftsmanship, showing hilts in the shapes of dragons, bats, or birds, being jewels clasps in claws or wings or tails, with etchings in the blade showing names or poems or whole battle scenes.  Others are deceptively simple, but made of rare metals.  A simple white dagger the length of a man’s hand seems out of place amongst the fancier blades.  Simple until you realize the case is covered with ice crystals on the inside.  Simple until you read how the metal was extracted from a mine buried under a glacier in the Frostfell, and the white leather hilt is covered in the hide of a yeti.  Another is made of fever iron, drawn from the bubbling depths below Sharn.  A third was made with metal taken from the top of a lightning-struck mountain, and women laugh to see how their shawls and skirts stick to the electrically-charged case.  

Some hold weapons dug up from Xen’drik, including a giant’s sword that must be nearly twelve feet long.  It’s presented in a long case, tastefully lit with magelights, showing ancient tracework with some kind of blue wire and violet gemstones.  Others have weapons dug up from around Khorvaire, including several byshek maces found in the swamps of the Shadow Marches and ancient goblin weapons found in the Cogs.  One case, in a room with a black cloth around the door, is said to have weapons from the Demon Wastes themselves, and must be kept in darkness, less the weapons begin to decay.

Several forges are set up along the walls, with smiths demonstrating various techniques of blade-making.  Most have been in here for several hours, preparing their blades, and now need only to show the finishing touches.  People didn’t come to a party, even one like this, to watch a smith hammer a piece of metal three thousand times in a row.  Most use some magic to help them; some have small constructs to aid them with holding, hammering, keeping the forge at a correct temperature, or doing other small tasks.  Others murmur spells over their blades or use wands to aid in their skill.

OOC:  We can do some ret-conning for Mel’s conversation with Layferi it if becomes necessary Bront.


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Mel and Rayni circulate amongst the guests for several minutes until Mel sees Layferi standing along, gazing at the full, pale orange moon of Olarune, the fullest of the twelve tonight.  Ducking behind some screening bushes and adopting the form she had worn as her own for so long, adding a few things to adjust her dress a bit, Mel becomes Melphina.  Rayni lurks nearby, watching through a screen of vines, as Mel gathers up her courage and steps out to meet him.  As Layferi turns, he catches sight of Mel and his face lights up.  "Melphina!" he exclaims, stepping forward to take her hands, then kiss her softly on the lips.  "Praise be to the ancestors and gods, I though I'd never see you again.  I was hoping your father would finally let you go... I was just thinking about you and here you are!  I should make wishes more often...  Oh heavens, I'm babbling.  Melphina... I'm so glad to see you love!" he says, his eyes shining with happiness.
> 
> OOC:  We can do some ret-conning for Mel’s conversation with Layferi it if becomes necessary Bront.



OOC: No problem, I don't think it will drag on too long, but don't let it hold up anything else.
[sblock=Layferi conversation]Mel smiles at Layferi, "I.. I am glad to see you too.  But please, I must speak with you alone, it is urgent that I not be seen here for long."

Assuming he follows her to a place to speak...
"Layferi, I am sorry to suprise you like this, but I have much I need to talk to you about, and I am afraid of who may find out.  But before I can speak with you, I need you to swear that you will not repeat most of this to anyone.  I believe I can trust you, but if you find yourself unable to do so, I shall have to turn and walk away, and I fear I will never be able to see you again," Mel says, looking deep into his eyes, fighting back a tear.  She seems nervous, which she is.[/sblock]

Once Mel returns to the dance, she will mingle with anyone she can, looking to pick up whatever coutly gossip she can.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hxaptös wanders around the room admiring all the weapons. He is particularly intrigued by the giant's sword as well as the byeshk weapons.  He even forgets to keep his wits about him and momentarily looses track of the woman with the butterfly eyes.  By the time he remembers to look for her again, she has disappeared from sight.  Seeing Tondrek engrossed in magic speak with someone else he leaves his friend while wandering.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 19, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> “Really?  Might be dangerous a bit, you have to take care with those energies.  You could do some excellent ones for frightening plays though, or even mock haunted houses.  I don’t doubt you could do some good shadow illusions that way, but using pure necromantic energy would open you up to the possibilities to having your own energies stolen to power it.  And if not your energies, what about those of your audience?  You would need a containment abjuration, not necessarily something as strong as a _death ward_ but a lower- level enchantment might be possible…”  He goes on much more in that vein, willing to delve into all the delightful (and frightful) details of such a thing.



Tondrek pays apt attention to the wizened elf, become more animated in the discussion. The half-orc's knowledge is all abstract and theoretical---and some parts heretical---but he does not shy away from the more frightening parts of the conversation. It quickly becomes apparent that he has a child's quick fascination with everything without any squeamish preconceptions. Tondrek attempts to learn all he can while he has someone's attention---a rare treat for the half-orc.


----------



## Someone (Oct 21, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> A few of the dancers are interested to see what Harolk might have to offer, and some seem mildly impressed by his technique.  Others are more than mildly impressed (a conceit that seems to come from their protected position as a member of a dragonmarked House), including Lorien d'Thuranni.  "We'll be doing some duels later tonight, could I count on you to spar with me?" he asks you, a bit of an arrogant smirk on his face.  He's probably expecting to humiliate you, but you know you can take this arrogant poof any day of the week and twice on Sar.




"Sure" says Harolk while inspecting the strange weapons displayed. Then turns suddendly "But just a spar would be boring. In a party like this, we should make things interesting. Why not a small bet? If I win you find out for me where poor old Silas could be"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2006)

*A couple hours before now...*


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=Layferi conversation]Mel smiles at Layferi, "I.. I am glad to see you too.  But please, I must speak with you alone, it is urgent that I not be seen here for long."
> 
> Assuming he follows her to a place to speak...
> "Layferi, I am sorry to surprise you like this, but I have much I need to talk to you about, and I am afraid of who may find out.  But before I can speak with you, I need you to swear that you will not repeat most of this to anyone.  I believe I can trust you, but if you find yourself unable to do so, I shall have to turn and walk away, and I fear I will never be able to see you again," Mel says, looking deep into his eyes, fighting back a tear.  She seems nervous, which she is.[/sblock]  Rayni, lurking close by, can pick up
> ...



  Mel: [sblock]"Melphina... of course!  I promised you I always would keep your secrets, and the years haven't changed that.  I know how to keep secrets, my family would have disowned me decades ago if I couldn't, and I won't do anything to make you walk out of my life," Layferi says, brushing a gentle hand along Mel's cheek and ear.[/sblock]  ~~~~~
*Now...*
Tondrek and the old elf man talk nearly non-stop for the next couple of hours, while Hxaptos keeps a close eye out for any more unusual eyes... or other ocular appendages.  Mel and Rayni pick up a little gossip, mostly relating to the fact that several people haven't decided to show their faces on the basis of this or that scandal.  "Scandal," in this instance, means being caught in some compromising situation, being seen with an unsavory character, or perhaps in bed with another's spouse.  One man, at least, had been humiliated when his apparent pair of matched gray griffons turned out to be covered with illusion, covering a rather unbecoming shade of muddy yellow-brown.  The illusions had been broken when his maroon and blue skycoach was making a landing at the Sharn Opera House, and the man wouldn't be able to show his face in public until he had gotten himself a pair of something really spectacular to draw his coach, or until a year had gone by at least.  A litany of other woes is discusses, mostly relating to minor feuds between nobles families and rich merchants, with a few being between the two Houses of Shadow.  Of course, the ones being discussed at this party are the ones that can be talked about in public.  Anything lethal or truly dangerous wouldn't be talked about here...

~~~



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> "Sure" says Harolk while inspecting the strange weapons displayed. Then turns suddendly "But just a spar would be boring. In a party like this, we should make things interesting. Why not a small bet? If I win you find out for me where poor old Silas could be"



  Lorien strokes his chin a moment on that.  When Harolk had been asking around the party as to where Silas could be, he had gotten a lot of blank looks.  Granted his cousin was a rather colorless character, as exciting as a rock and as interesting as a fence post, but he had been invited to more than one of these things, surely _someone_ knew _something_ about him.  He had even bothered himself to ask a few men wearing badges of the Pure Guild, Silas' guild, and had gotten nothing.  

"Seems to be fine to me.  Though if I win, then you shall owe me... well, I'll tell you when I win.  Nothing more than a secret of some small import to myself," he replies with a small nod, sealing their gentlemens' agreement.

The party sails on, the people drifting to rooms near one end to see several new spells demonstrated.  While House Thuranni's specialty is spells that are as subtle as breath, such things are both uninteresting to view and often not suitable for the uninitiated.  But there are a few battle spells that had been developed, mostly in response to threats encountered in Xen'drik.  Most were demonstrated with stuffed wood and cloth dummies to illustrate their effectiveness.  One, called the _bolt of conjuring_, hit a foe with a bolt of magical force of no small deadliness, simultaneously summoning a creature, in this case a golden hawk.  

"While the creature summoned is only from the first tier, such creatures can be very useful in capacities other than combat.  Distraction, or perhaps snatching something out of your enemy's hand," the wizard explained, gesturing floridly.  Another spell is aptly called _cross of lightning_, with four bolts leaping out from four different directions from the spellcaster, admirably sweeping an entire room of enemies.  "Developed by myself when I discovered myself in a tomb in Xen'drik, filled with hostile drow from all corners, and myself with no way of hitting in all ways at once.  Had I not had faithful allies, this might have never seen Khorvaire," the presenter pointed out.  The last spell, _dragonskin_, "...comes to us from the barbarian tribes of Argonnessen.  The material component is rare, the scale of an actual dragon!  Yet it can protect oneself from the breath of that dragon, and gives one's skin the hardness of a true draconian.  This was developed from the dragon shamans of the Bluesteel tribe..." and he goes on to detail the history of the spell, apparently taught to them by a dragon benefactor generations ago, and brought to Khorvaire by a Thunder Guide in good standing with the tribe.

The magical weapons are no less spectacular.  One weapon, with odd sharp instruments engraved on the blade, was apparently magically enhanced to seek out the weak points in constructs' bodies.  The enchantment was developed, according to the presenter, near the end of the Last War and never saw use with the armies.  "While there are no longer armies of warforged to use these weapons against, there are still evil arcanists that use constructs to do their dirty work, and it behooves us to be prepared to meet any eventuality."  What's not said is fairly clear however; these weapons were designed to kill warforged, and there are many people who feel that all the warforged should have been destroyed at the war's end.  And while it's true that there _are_, somewhere, rogue constructs or warforged, or constructs with evil masters, the development of such weapon is... troubling.  Bane-weapons meant to target humanoids are banned within civilized society, but something like this wouldn't be... at least not yet.

Another weapon shown is the red metal, ruby-encrusted sword carried by the chief sword-dancer, Lorien d'Thuranni.  It is called a _flameheart_ weapon, and when Lorien utters something under his breath, his blade begins to glow red, then orange, then yellow, then white-hot.  The heat is obvious even from fifty paces away.  "In the depths of Sharn, deep in the Cogs, the finest foundries and smithies use the rivers of lava to make weapons of uncommon quality.  However, the lava is sometimes a portal or Fernia, the Sea of Fire, and creatures sometimes slip through.  While creatures of fire are uniquely vulnerable to cold or water, keeping such things near a portal is difficult.  Even a spell or weapon of water can find itself dampened near such a place.  But fire... ah spells of fire are _enhanced_ near there.  But fire creatures are _immune_ to fire, so how is one to fight fire with fire?  This enchanted blade is indeed hot, hot enough to even harm a creature born of flames.  This is fire so hot it will slice through metal like a hot knife through butter, so hot it will cut through fire resistance, so hot it will burn a creature made of flames!  A demonstration, if you please Lorien," the presenter says.  Four servants scurry over with a pair of Y-shaped stands, a large and shallow trough made of metal, and a bar of a dark purple-black metal that they place on the stands, the trough under it.

"The metal bar, ladies and gentlemen, is pure adamatine, the hardest metal in the world, indeed, in the entire cosmos!  This has been certified to be adamaine of the purest kind by the Pure Guild," and here he gives a short bow to a cluster of clerkly-looking fellows who nod back, "And I will now give you a demonstration of the metal's amazing qualities."  In turn the bar is loaded with an amazing amount of weight, subject to strong magical forces of fire, cold, acid, and lightning, and even hit with several weapons, from a blacksmith's hammer to magically _keen_ weapons.  Harolk can even test the bar with Orange Crush if he wants, when an open call is made for others to try the metal's strength.  His weapon can put a small nick in the bar, which is perhaps the most abuse it has taken the whole night.  The presenter seems impressed, as do several others.  "The man has a strong arm and a powerful weapon, but even he can do no more than put a chip in it!  I say to you that a _flameheart_ weapon can put this bar in twain in a single strike!  I shall even have a protective spell of immunity to fire placed on the bar!  Lord Purret," he says, gesturing for an elf in Thuranni colors to cast.  

"Those of you who are magicians amongst us, is the casting true?" he asks, and receives several nods and murmurs in return of affirmation.  "Lorien, if you please.  Note the sweat on his face, ladies and gentlemen!  Holding a _flameheart_ weapon is not without danger, and Lorien is wearing a magical ring that protects him from heat!  Even through its protection, he can feel it.  Now, watch!" the presenter says, waving at the bar.  Stepping forward, the ruby blade glowing white-hot in his gloved hands, Lorien raises the sword above his head, and brings it down with stately grandeur.  Instead of making a wild, showy, overhand chop, he places the blade an inch or two above the adamantine bar and slowly moves it downward, never pausing or slowing, until, with a shockingly loud clatter, the two halves of the adamantine bar drop into the trough below, their ends melted and dripping.  With another word the weapon goes back to its usual non-glowing red, and Lorien sheaths it to applause and gasps of surprise, while the presenter raves on and on how the magic of the blade did that, rather than the strength of a sword-arm.

A little later, once a few more demonstrations are completed, Lorien begins to limber up for his duel with Harolk, smirking a bit more with each passing moment.  The participants are placed within a magical dueling circle painted upon the ground, meant to protect the spectators from accidents, and meant to disqualify a duelist if he steps outside the boundaries by announcing a loud chime.  

“Come and gather around, ladies and gentlemen.  Lorien d’Thuranni and Harolk Karrnathen shall perform a duel for our pleasure, to test magic blades and hard-won skill against one another, for honor and for the right to brag insufferably for the rest of the year,” the presenter says, the last to a few chuckles.  The crowd gathers around as the two finish their stretches and any other preparations they need to make.  “The rules are simple, as is fitting.  The duel is to three bloods, whoever draws blood three times will be declared the victor.  We have our healer available for after, of course.  No one may cast spells or use other non-tangible powers, though the use of magical weapons or other items is permitted, provided they are not wands or scrolls or the like.  Once the magical circle is empowered, no one may enter without, or leave from within until the duel is concluded or one of the participants calls to forfeit.  And so… bow and begin!”

Lorien and Harolk pace to the middle of the circle as is it empowered and bow to one another.  As Harolk gathers himself to attack, Lorien takes a pace back and mutters something, and his blade begins to glow white-hot.  “Hello.  My name is Lorien d’Thuranni.  You killed my bother.  Prepare to die!”  And with that he lunges for Harolk’s heart!


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2006)

[sblock=Layferi]Mel smiles meekly, and looks at Layferi, "I can see why, in another life, I would have love you so," she says, taking Layferi's hand.  "But I am not the Melphina you know.  What happened to her I am not sure, but I fear the worst, and it is our father who is to blame.  I am her sister, yet in many ways I am her, trained to be her for a long time, yet but a pawn in our father's game."

"But that is not the favor I seek.  There is an evil in this city.  They hide behind the mask of the Illuminated Minds, and seek to corupt those in this city with neferious evil, twisting their very souls to their purpose.  I would not risk talking to you and asking you this if it were not important, but I ask that you do what you can to stop it.  Melphina trusted you, I can feel it, and I hope I can trust you too..."[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Oct 27, 2006)

”Dude, that line is a bit overused” mocks Harolk. ”How come that a entire family of bards couldn’t think on something more original?”

Despite his words, Harolk keeps an eye on the surrounding wizards. Someone could be preparing to give his opponent a hand. At the same time, he awaits the elf unarmed, hoping to surprise him with his speed at drawing his blades.

[ooc: Well, quickdraw and full attack. I won’t complain if anyone wants to help here…]


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hxaptos circles around the crowd that has gathered, a keen eye for anything out of the ordinary. He largely ignore's Harolk's battle, but he is ready to cast his healing magics should they be required at the end.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 30, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Now...*
> Tondrek and the old elf man talk nearly non-stop for the next couple of hours.



Tondrek tries to learn as much he can, and almost misses the new weapons. However, the moment they arrive, the half-orc's attention shifts again. He waves gleefully at the elf, shouting, "Okay, bye-bye!" and then tries to get as close to the display as possible, blythfully shoving his way through the throng.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The magical weapons are no less spectacular.  One weapon, with odd sharp instruments engraved on the blade, was apparently magically enhanced to seek out the weak points in constructs' bodies.  The enchantment was developed, according to the presenter, near the end of the Last War and never saw use with the armies.  "While there are no longer armies of warforged to use these weapons against, there are still evil arcanists that use constructs to do their dirty work, and it behooves us to be prepared to meet any eventuality."  What's not said is fairly clear however; these weapons were designed to kill warforged.



At first glance of the weapon, Tondrek beams at the nifty invention. But, then a horror that he has not ever experienced comes over him, and tears start to flow on his scrunched face. Wiping his nose with his sleeve, he cries, "Why? Why hurt the forgy 'forges? They nice and do nothing to you, Mean Kill-Forgy-Forge Man!"



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Lorien and Harolk pace to the middle of the circle as is it empowered and bow to one another.  As Harolk gathers himself to attack, Lorien takes a pace back and mutters something, and his blade begins to glow white-hot.  “Hello.  My name is Lorien d’Thuranni.  You killed my bother.  Prepare to die!”  And with that he lunges for Harolk’s heart!



Tondrek, inconsolable after the reveal of the Mean-Hate-Forgey-Sword, was oblivious to the adamantine-cutting sword, something would normally enjoy. But he did notice when someone was threatening Big Sword Man, and came to his sense quickly. His mouth flew open and a bit of left-over mucus ran down his face as he stared flabbergasted at the odd sight before him. But suddenly, he hated Elf Fire Sword Man, hated him as if he was the maker of the Mean-Hate-Forgy-Sword. Hated him like he had not hated before (except for Gertrude the Mean who had pantsed him back in the orphanage before the entire class). A scowl crawled over the half-orcs face and he brooded on how to make Elf Fire Sword Man pay for his imaginary crimes. He almost shouted "Kill 'em!" but kept that to himself.


----------



## Someone (Oct 30, 2006)

"I imagine you already discarded some lines" continues Harolk, unarmed, while the two combatants circle each other. "I imagine 'Harolk, I'm your father' wasn't too appropiate. What about 'I'll be back'? Nah, you're already back, actually. What do you think of 'I'm the elf who say _Nih!_'? Oh, 'I want the mothering Harolk out of the mothering Sharn!', perhaps?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=Layferi]Mel smiles meekly, and looks at Layferi, "I can see why, in another life, I would have love you so," she says, taking Layferi's hand.  "But I am not the Melphina you know.  What happened to her I am not sure, but I fear the worst, and it is our father who is to blame.  I am her sister, yet in many ways I am her, trained to be her for a long time, yet but a pawn in our father's game."
> 
> "But that is not the favor I seek.  There is an evil in this city.  They hide behind the mask of the Illuminated Minds, and seek to corupt those in this city with neferious evil, twisting their very souls to their purpose.  I would not risk talking to you and asking you this if it were not important, but I ask that you do what you can to stop it.  Melphina trusted you, I can feel it, and I hope I can trust you too..."[/sblock]



 Mel: [sblock]"If you are not her... I have often wonders why she would go.  She respected her father, but she did not love him.  And I have the arrogance to think she would have defied the plans he had for her to seize true love.  Melphina... even if you are not the one I knew, I still hold great love in my heart for her.  And I hold the knowledge that whatever shaped my love shaped you, then I can love you too," he whispers, and leans in to kiss you tenderly on the cheek.  "If you ask me to help you unmask evil, then I shall, as my masterwork.  Melphina always understood the power of the playwright's pen.  Please, tell me what you know of them, and I shall learn their hidden face and bring it forth in the lights of the theater for all to see and judge!"[/sblock]  ~~~~

Tondrek's outburst is a cause for a small scandal and much murmuring about his words.  The presenter looked honestly startled, but had not deigned to comment over such a childish remark.  Hxaptos, keeping himself out of the way, spots the butterfly woman only once more, during the spell demonstration.  When he was watching the _blue bolt_ spell being cast, he could have sworn the golden hawk turned to _look_ straight at him at one point, looking at him with startlement and hate in its gaze before it was sent back to where it came...



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> ”Dude, that line is a bit overused” mocks Harolk. ”How come that a entire family of bards couldn’t think on something more original?”
> 
> Despite his words, Harolk keeps an eye on the surrounding wizards. Someone could be preparing to give his opponent a hand. At the same time, he awaits the elf unarmed, hoping to surprise him with his speed at drawing his blades.



  As Lorien lunges in with his white-hot blade, Harolk whips out his own two large swords and licks them at the elf's sides.  Orange Crush opens a gash on Lorien's hip, but his other blade scores off of whatever armor Lorien is wearing under his red clothes.  

Lorien's flameheart blade lands much more deeply, scoring through Harolk's armor and plunging into his side.  It's much worse than the raver shard you took a couple of months ago; it's just like being stabbed with a red-hot poker... but worse, if that's possible.  Your shirt catches on fire and your chain shirt actually melts around the wound, the molten metal dripping down your pant leg.  The pain, needless to say, is immense.

Behind you you can hear people beginning to cheer for one person or another, but several gasp when they see the effect of a flameheart blade on human flesh.

OOC: Harolk takes 14 points of damage, five of that being fire.


----------



## Someone (Nov 5, 2006)

_Lucky shot. Won't happen again_ thinks Harolk as soon he can shake the agony from his mind, while at the same time twirling his own blades looking for Lorien's flesh.

"First blood shed was yours, my friend. What did you do with Silas?" asks.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2006)

[sblock=Layferi]"I thank you," Mel says, with a weak smile.  "Your feelings for my... my sister must be strong, and you honor her memory in taking on such a struggle."

She will tell Layferi all she knows about Arden and the Illuminated Minds.

Once she is done, "Layferi, I don't truely know what happened to Melphina, but when you are done, find out.  She deserves to have the truth known.  I, however, am in danger untill that happens.  I will be leaving soon, to start a new life.  Perhaps, someday, I will write you again, but I must watch for my safety first.  Father is relentless, and surely will be after me."[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 9, 2006)

Startled by the display, Hxaptos momentarily looses sight of the butterfly woman.  Even with his friend's battle on the line he seems quite distracted. Being in such crowds is obviously not for him, though where would be comfortable?


----------



## stonegod (Nov 9, 2006)

Tondrek's anger boils, and his sharp but damaged mind tries to turn devious. He peers at the magical wall, thinking, thinking of how to get something by it---something to get by. Everso quietly, the half-orc whispers to his small mechanical friend hidden in the folds of his clothes, "Sparky! Can you get by that? I want you to deliver something for me. We got to get those forgy haters!"

OOC: Knowledge arcana/engineering to see if Tondrek can figure a way past the wall. He wants to try to deliver a touch spell with his rat.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 21, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> _Lucky shot. Won't happen again_ thinks Harolk as soon he can shake the agony from his mind, while at the same time twirling his own blades looking for Lorien's flesh.
> 
> "First blood shed was yours, my friend. What did you do with Silas?" asks.



  Lorien looks a little startled when Harolk returns with a question and a quip rather than shrieking in agony, but then his gaze narrows.  "No concern of yours, murderer.  Maybe he'll say something nice at your funeral," he snaps.  Harolk whips Orange Crush around and his other blade up, the first scoring the wily elf on the thigh, digging deep.  True blood-red stains Lorien's outfit as the crowd gasps.

Tondrek wracks his brain, then realizes that usually these protective sheilds only work in one plane, usually vertically.  This is only a round wall, not a dome.  Sparky could be sent _over_ the wall to get in.

Hxaptos, you keep scanning the crowd and spy something else.  A tall and slender elf, dressed in shimmering indigo robes, is being held back from the crowd by two human men.  As the elf struggles weakly, you can see he is rather old, but his trying to call something above the noise of the crowd, and failing miserably.

Mel: 







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=Layferi]"I thank you," Mel says, with a weak smile.  "Your feelings for my... my sister must be strong, and you honor her memory in taking on such a struggle."
> 
> She will tell Layferi all she knows about Arden and the Illuminated Minds.
> 
> Once she is done, "Layferi, I don't truely know what happened to Melphina, but when you are done, find out.  She deserves to have the truth known.  I, however, am in danger untill that happens.  I will be leaving soon, to start a new life.  Perhaps, someday, I will write you again, but I must watch for my safety first.  Father is relentless, and surely will be after me."[/sblock]



 [sblock]"Mel... Please, if you're not just a friendly ghost, I would very much like that," Layferi says, his eyes wet with tears.  He leans in and kisses her gently, then slowly backs away, into the crowd.[/sblock]  Mel, Rayni, and Bail are also watching the fight, and can see that Lorien looks astoundingly determined.  He doesn't look as much angry as focused, his face hard and purposed.  

OOC:  A palpable hit with a 21, doing 10 points of damage, Harolk.  Lorien misses you this time around.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 21, 2006)

Distracted, Hxaptos will move closer to the elven elder to see what is happening.


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2006)

Melody returns to the crowd once she resumes her disguise, dancing under a mask of happiness.  However, once things settle down and the fight begins, she clings to Bail's arm tightly and lets her smile fade a bit as she watches the fight unfold.

Mel will look and see if Lorien appearst to be acting out of sorts, or watch and see if he appears to cheat.

OOC: Spot and Sense Motive.


----------



## Someone (Nov 25, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Lorien looks a little startled when Harolk returns with a question and a quip rather than shrieking in agony, but then his gaze narrows.  "No concern of yours, murderer.  Maybe he'll say something nice at your funeral," he snaps.




After wounding Lorien Harolk jumps momentarily out of his glowing sword's reach "I'm not a murderer. If your sis... brother provoked a duel and got himself killed is just his fault". He waits the inevitable attack, ready to dodge and counterattack again.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 4, 2006)

Tondrek, the hatred of a child in his eyes, grabs Spark and whispers to him furiously. "Big Sword Man need help. Can you get over dat?" The half-orc nods at the magic barrier. "Do it sneaky? Like drop from something? You deliver my infusion? We'll make Big Sword Man harder to make bleed!"


----------

